# October 2012 Beans! (Due Dates List)



## LilOopsy

So I know all you lovely October ladies are starting to come over... So I thought its time we followed the tradition of the due date list!

lemme know the due date, your nickname and bump colours if known and I'll keep this updated here!

So far we have...
83 October girlies :pink:
77 October boys :blue:
&
27 team yellow :yellow:
----------

1st
3outnumbered :blue:
Jenbags1 :yellow:
mazndave :blue:
JustMeAndInch :blue:
Lil_Apple :blue:
luv3bs :blue:
Cinnamon :blue:
gamblesrh :blue:
dizzygirluk :pink:

2nd
LilOopsy :pink:
Flutterly :blue:
Hennerrz :pink:
Bambeano :pink:
keela :blue:
Ltoth :pink:

3rd
Daniellexoxox :blue:
AuntieEm :blue:
Iren_iren :blue:
Shazy258 :yellow:
chloelouise8 :blue:
BabyAitchison :pink:
bbkf :pink:

4th
Bells81 :pink:
Mrs.B. :pink:
Lisa40 :pink:
MtnMama03 :pink: 
C_baby :blue:
cantthinkof1 :yellow:
Twinkie210 :blue:
princess_1991 :pink:

5th
sdeitrick1 :blue:
chloeNbabe :pink:
Nurse1980 :pink:
Quartz :blue:
Pug2012 :pink:
Ladybug2009 :yellow:
Shineystar :pink:
V1ck1 :yellow:

6th
tess.ie :yellow:
Radkat :pink:
Lucky7s :blue:
Ourturnnext :pink:
Gabber :blue:
beautifulpack :pink:
Matos2010 :blue:

7th
TB82 :pink:
SophieV :yellow:
akire01 :pink:
Hopeful42nd :pink:
babers :pink:

8th
sugarnspice :blue:
LittleFraggle :blue:
freakuno :pink:
Moonbeam1 :pink:
Jenba :pink:

9th
xDuffyx :pink:
maisie78 :pink:
alexspargo :blue:
Urchin :pink:
Katia-xO :pink:
mwah_xx :yellow:
tashyluv :pink:
Jinnah :blue:
5_Year_Plan :blue:

10th
km12446 :yellow:
bevwest :pink:
Mrs Mc :yellow: :yellow: (Identical)
Leese :blue:
littlepeanut1 :blue:
Lola90 :blue:
kristel10589 :blue:
LarLar :blue:
MrsGatt :pink: Baby Destiny Faith born 23/08/12

11th
Scooby12345 :yellow:
miami8312 :pink:
Bellybump89 :pink:
Mumof1+1 :yellow:
Unexpected212 :blue:
fingers_crssd :blue:
Miss Broody :pink:
Meg26 (TBC)

12th
Indi84 :blue:
TaurusBaby :pink:
MooseGirl :blue:
kaylajade.x :pink:

13th
Stacey_Ann :yellow:
Nixtey :blue:
cazi77 :yellow:
christina1612 :blue:
Ersurgeongirl :blue:
elle4 :yellow:

14th
Feanorous :pink:
Harps :pink:
emmgee1 :blue:
SJDsMommy :pink:
AshleyLK :pink:
Dawnlouise30 :blue:
berrukins :pink:

15th
WilfBown :blue:
Reidfidleir :yellow:
mumtkayden :pink:
x melanie x :pink:
leximac :pink:
FranciscaM :blue:
annabelle29 :pink:
lindsinc :blue:
beth30 :blue:
Ladybugbaba :pink:
jele123 :pink:
JasperJoe :pink:

16th
WanaBmummy :pink:
JKT123 :pink:
Eloquence :pink:
sandrass :blue:
TFSGirl :blue:

17th
charlie_lael :blue:
bevan88 :blue:
Jemlo :blue:
WantsALittle1 :pink: Baby Jean born 18/08/12
jasminep0489 :blue:
MrsMA :yellow:
Kitty1979 :yellow:

18th
bitethebullet :pink:
bumpyplease :blue:

19th
Jolann :blue:
JayDee :pink:
Charliejo83 :blue:
Scuba :pink:

20th
mommy0629 :pink:
Zephram :blue:
babyonbrain :blue:
Egyptiangirl :blue:
ladylou86 :pink:
allyk :blue:

21st
lanicol12 :pink:
chetnaz :pink:

22nd
1979mummy :pink:
LaraB :pink:
Budgie22 :pink:
dae114 :blue:

23rd
greats :pink:
BoBo14 :yellow:
dizzydoll :yellow:
shellideaks :pink:
uadreamybabe :blue:
lilyanna24 :blue:
Fingersxed4 :blue:
Loveandlife :blue:

24th
Blueyedoll :blue:
Laverdar :pink:
shelleyanddan :pink:
katealim :pink:
pink_rulez :pink:
Islander :pink:
Mummy1995 :yellow:
Faith1025 :pink:

25th
lovelylisa84 :blue:
soleilrn :blue:
leeann1002 :blue:
carlyjade86 :pink:
eagertobepreg :blue:
JB3 :pink:
girl friday :blue:
Emerald87 :pink:
lookin4bump :pink:
sprogsmummy :pink:
nicoley :blue:

27th
mrswichman :blue: 
glitterfly :pink:
flamingpanda :pink:
fairyflowers :pink:
scottishchick2 :blue:
Jleanne :blue:
cookie25 :yellow:
Hopingitwill :yellow:

28th
maidelyn :blue:
mztova :blue:
Lisa92881 :blue:
Foomby :blue:
moomoo32 :pink:

29th
cheshire :blue:
Alfiecat (TBC)

30th
Camlet :pink:
doodlebop :yellow:
Reedy (TBC)

31st
ellekyte :yellow:
Erised :pink:
Heather1 :blue:
Mrs R :yellow:

----------

Nov 1st
Gretavon :blue:
LittlePeople :pink:
(Sneaking you on hehe)​


----------



## wanaBmummy

I'm not actually over here yet, i've just started nosing ready to come over lol But i might as well give you my due date now incase i forget when i do come over :)

I'm due October 16th and am having a girl :pink: x


----------



## xDuffyx

Hello, I'm coming over in a couple of days so I've been reading the posts trying to adjust! Lol.

I'm due on the 9th October, team Pink!! :)
Xxx


----------



## Wilfbown

I'll be coming over in another week or so.

Due date 15th Oct and we're :blue: 

Hi everyone!! Xxx


----------



## lovelylisa84

yeah im not officially over yet eithe but im 10/25 and its a boy!


----------



## 3outnumbered

due the 1st oct, having a little boy and wishing the next 12 weeks away!!!

xx:flower:


----------



## xDuffyx

Thanks for adding me to the list :) xxx


----------



## LilOopsy

xDuffyx said:


> Thanks for adding me to the list :) xxx

YVW.... It's great seeing you all come over!!!! Soon we'll have a whole months worth! Yayyyy!


----------



## sdeitrick1

Yay!! I'm officially coming over today! I'm due Oct. 5th with our :blue:


----------



## charlie_lael

I'm due the 17th with our first! It's a boy. :)


----------



## maisie78

I officially come over next Tues but I've started reading posts here.

I'm due on the 9th and we're team :pink:


----------



## Jenbags1

Hey!! I'm due on the first aswell with our first!! Team yellow nicknamed 'bob'!!!


----------



## Bells81

:hi:

I'm officially over here now :)

I'm due 4th October and am team :pink:


----------



## LilOopsy

Bells81 said:


> :hi:
> 
> I'm officially over here now :)
> 
> I'm due 4th October and am team :pink:

Gratz on coming over =D :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

4th October :pink: Ellie Bump


----------



## gretavon

my due date is technically Nov.1 but my first was two weeks early so we're really hoping this one will be too. Actually, we are shooting for 10-11-12. easy to remember


----------



## Iren_iren

Due on 3rd of October with a boy, please add me to the list as well :)


----------



## LilOopsy

gretavon said:


> my due date is technically Nov.1 but my first was two weeks early so we're really hoping this one will be too. Actually, we are shooting for 10-11-12. easy to remember

I'll sneak you on ;)


----------



## Shazy258

due October 3rd and having a yellow bump


----------



## Hennerrz

Hey hey 3rd tri ppl! Im due on the 2nd too :-D its going scarily quick now! Wheres the time gone? :wacko:


----------



## Scooby12345

I'm due on 11th Oct and Team Yellow!


----------



## bevan88

Iam Due October 17th with a little boy my first


----------



## TB82

I'm due 7th team Pink


----------



## ChloeNbabe

I've come over today!! I'm due October 5th with a baby girl xxx


----------



## Indi84

I'm over soon, swapping between the two for now!!

Due October 12th with a boy! :blue:

:D


----------



## Nurse1980

I came over today too!

Due on the 5th with a little girl.


----------



## Lisa40

I guess I belong here too :yipee: hi everyone :hi:

we are due on October the 4th with a little girl that we call flumpette :haha:

xx


----------



## miami8312

Hi, I'm due october 11th and having a little girl! :pink:


----------



## Tess.ie

I'm the 6th Oct, team yellow all the way :) seems like time is starting to go faster.......


----------



## Radkat

Hello everyone - I'm due on October 6th with a girl.


----------



## bambeano

Can't believe I'm 3rd tri now pink bump and due 2nd Oct :happydance:


----------



## sugarnspice

I will be joining you ladies in a few days! I am due on the 8th and am expecting a boy! :flower:


----------



## mazndave

Hi, I'm due on the 1st and I'm team :blue:

This is our first baby and I can't believe how quickly the time is passing!

xx


----------



## Bellybump89

Due October the 11th!
Having a little girl :pink:


----------



## chloelouise8

I'm due Oct 3rd with a little boy :)


----------



## alexspargo

October 9th is my due date! This is my third pregnancy and i'm having a baby boy :)


----------



## Flutterly

Ahhhh I didn't even have to tell you bump buddy!!!!


----------



## Lucky7s

Baby Leo is due October 6th! Team blue please add me to the front page!!

thank you


----------



## greats

I still have about 3 weeks to go before I'm officially here, but I'm due the 23rd!!! Team :pink: =)


----------



## Reidfidleir

Thanks liloopsy! What a great way to welcome us to third tri and help us feel special! :)
I'm due october 15 team yellow

So far this is my first post in third. I've just been stalking here before this.


----------



## JustMeAndInch

Hi i'm due october 1st with a blue bump, and my name is JustMeAndInch


----------



## beth30

Due Date October 21 -- :blue:


----------



## LilOopsy

Hennerrz said:


> Hey hey 3rd tri ppl! Im due on the 2nd too :-D its going scarily quick now! Wheres the time gone? :wacko:

Ikr!!! I couldn't believe it when I came over to third! 



Flutterly said:


> Ahhhh I didn't even have to tell you bump buddy!!!!


Hehe... Not gonna forget mah bump buddehs!



Reidfidleir said:


> Thanks liloopsy! What a great way to welcome us to third tri and help us feel special! :)
> I'm due october 15 team yellow
> 
> So far this is my first post in third. I've just been stalking here before this.


Yvw :) I'm on most days due to not working so if I didn't have this to do I'd be getting so booooored by now lol


It's also great to see the little patterns of colour emerge and for everyone to see who all their due date buds are :)


----------



## MtnMama03

Just starting to make my way over! I'm team :pink: due Oct.11 But she will be here on Oct 4th via c-section. TIA for adding me :flower:


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Add me please :) 

13th October, Team Yellow xxx


----------



## Stacey_Ann

I think I'm the only 13th ATM lol xx


----------



## blueyedoll

hey just lurking lately...but i am due 10/24 and its a boy! Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Daniellexoxox

Glad you started this :flower:

October still seems so far away though.....


----------



## ourturnnext

Great thread, its bril to see who else is due around same time as me! I'm team pink, due oct 6th x


----------



## Feanorous

Hi all :)

I'm due 14th October with our first, a girl.
So exciting.

xx


----------



## Harps

I am due October 14th for a :pink: :)


----------



## BoBo14

Hi I'm not officially due til 23rd but will be having a section around the 10th. Team yellow:)


----------



## C_baby

I'm due on the 4th October with my little boy :happydance:


----------



## urchin

I'm officially due to come over on Monday - but am having a wee nosey.

DD is 9th oct and I'm having a girl :cloud9:
however, I'm having a c-section so I bet it will be the week before - still, stick me down for the 9th as that's what I'm working on!


----------



## km12446

Can I join please? Due baby number 1 on 10th October...we're team yellow xxx


----------



## LilOopsy

BoBo14 said:


> Hi I'm not officially due til 23rd but will be having a section around the 10th. Team yellow:)

I've put you down for 23rd... But lemme know when you get ur date booked and I'll switch you :) hope that's Okies!?


----------



## mumof1+1

Didn't know about this thread!!! Im due October 11th and Im team yellow all the way :) x


----------



## Quartz

I'm due October 5th and :blue:


----------



## mumtkayden

hi im due 15th with a little girl x


----------



## Jemlo

Hiii :flower: I'm due 17th and having a little boy :)


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm not officially here till Thursday but I'm due 11th October expecting a boy :)


----------



## ellekyte

nosing too.... due 31st october! and yellow... sigh....


----------



## LittleFraggle

I'm due the 8th October with my first, and I'm team blue (Harry)


----------



## Lil_Apple

1st October for me :happydance: Lil man on board


----------



## freakuno

Due 8th Oct with little girl.....can't wait :baby:


----------



## AuntieEm

SO excited to be in the third trimester!!


----------



## emmgee1

Im so glad i've found where i belong i was a bit lost in the second tri i'm due in oct 14th!!! i'm having a boy!!! still dont look all that pregnant anyone else the same?


----------



## cantthinkof1

Due 4th October, 2 days after my bday :) Don't know what the sex is as they couldn't tell on the last scan but have decided we want it to be a surprise now anyway, we knew what the last 3 were so it's exciting not knowing this time :)


----------



## BabyAitchison

Can you add me please? I'm due the third with a baby girl  xx


----------



## x melanie x

Hiya.... I'm due Oct 15 and expecting a little girl xx:flower:


----------



## ourturnnext

I totally love this thread, I love watching it being updated and seeing whose due around the same time as me!

October still feels like so long away, but I remember this time last year counting down to my wedding last October and I've never known time fly as much as it did from now til then. So hopefully that'll happen again this year x


----------



## Hennerrz

Its silly i know but i cant get over how many of us are actually due in october!
:happydance:​


----------



## xDuffyx

I think someone should create a "closed group" on facebook for anyone that wants to join with October due date. 
But I dont know how to do it. lol.. xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hennerrz said:


> Its silly i know but i cant get over how many of us are actually due in october!
> :happydance:​

Theres plenty more too ... some of us are still over here as well as on here and your all welcome if your not with us already . Oct Buddies


----------



## Daniellexoxox

xDuffyx said:


> I think someone should create a "closed group" on facebook for anyone that wants to join with October due date.
> But I dont know how to do it. lol.. xx

I agree :) but I wouldn't know how to either lol


----------



## LilOopsy

(UPDATED) 10th July 2012 : 10am GMT


----------



## LilOopsy

emmgee1 said:


> Im so glad i've found where i belong i was a bit lost in the second tri i'm due in oct 14th!!! i'm having a boy!!! *still dont look all that pregnant anyone else the same?*

me me me! I still just look like ive eaten too many cakes lol! I'm 28 weeks today and my bumps barely grown since 22 weeks. Bubs is laying transverse tho... so I know shes growin ok from scans thankfully


----------



## Flutterly

I can probably make a closed group on facebook...I just wouldn't know how to get you all on it!! Will have a little look and investigate!!!


----------



## Flutterly

Ok, I can do it but anyone who wants to join needs to friend me!! My facebook is https://www.facebook.com/lisawoowoo so if you add me and message me that you are from here and due October I'll add you to the group!!


----------



## LilOopsy

sent you a request hun =D


----------



## Katia-xO

Hiiiiiii! *waves* Im due the 9th with a girl :) xx


----------



## xDuffyx

Ooooo! Well done! I wouldn't have a clue!!
I've sent you a message! Add me :) xxx


----------



## xDuffyx

Flutterly said:


> Ok, I can do it but anyone who wants to join needs to friend me!! My facebook is https://www.facebook.com/lisawoowoo so if you add me and message me that you are from here and due October I'll add you to the group!!

If you would like to join the Facebook group for October due dates, please add Lisa on the link above and message her to say you are from BB.

Will be great to see you all on there xxxx


----------



## Flutterly

You;ll have to bear with me...requests seem to be coming through very slowly!!! Will add as soon as received - just know I'm not ignoring you!!!


----------



## Currituckgirl

:hi: first official post over here in third tri and I am on :cloud9:. I am due 
Oct. 2nd with a little boy!! Thank you!


----------



## Flutterly

Liloopsy I don't think I've had your request through :( can you send me a link to your account!! 

Welcome to third tri hun, another 2nd oct due date!!!


----------



## LilOopsy

Flutterly said:


> Liloopsy I don't think I've had your request through :( can you send me a link to your account!!
> 
> Welcome to third tri hun, another 2nd oct due date!!!

I've sent it again via my iPad app instead... Should come through now


----------



## xXDuffyXx

Anyone started to feel hiccups yet? xx


----------



## Daniellexoxox

xXDuffyXx said:


> Anyone started to feel hiccups yet? xx

Yup me! Only once mind, best pregnancy moment I've had :happydance:


----------



## xXDuffyXx

Daniellexoxox said:


> xXDuffyXx said:
> 
> 
> Anyone started to feel hiccups yet? xx
> 
> Yup me! Only once mind, best pregnancy moment I've had :happydance:Click to expand...

Ooo!! Ive not felt them yet! Are they odd? What do they feel like? xx


----------



## Gabber

My due date is Oct 6 (sometimes they say it's the 4th) and I'm expecting a little boy:baby:


----------



## mazndave

Daniellexoxox said:


> xXDuffyXx said:
> 
> 
> Anyone started to feel hiccups yet? xx
> 
> Yup me! Only once mind, best pregnancy moment I've had :happydance:Click to expand...

I've felt them quite a few times now (or at least what I presume are hiccups), they feel really funny! I'm quite prone to hiccups though so he must take after me!

xx


----------



## bevwest

:wave::wave: I'm due Oct 10th with a baby girl :pink:


----------



## Daniellexoxox

xXDuffyXx said:


> Daniellexoxox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXDuffyXx said:
> 
> 
> Anyone started to feel hiccups yet? xx
> 
> Yup me! Only once mind, best pregnancy moment I've had :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo!! Ive not felt them yet! Are they odd? What do they feel like? xxClick to expand...

They're like a string of rhythmic pops, much faster than kicks and consistant. Gutted I've only felt them once...x


----------



## ourturnnext

Do any of you ever feel like the baby is doing little sprints in your tummy?? Sometimes I feel like my baby girl is running on the spot against the side of my bump when I'm lying on my side, while doing little punches on the other, its really funny and makes me go "ooooh". My husband LOVES feeling it!!!


----------



## leximac

I'm due Oct 15th.... Team PINK :D

Moving over on Monday x


----------



## Katia-xO

ourturnnext said:


> Do any of you ever feel like the baby is doing little sprints in your tummy?? Sometimes I feel like my baby girl is running on the spot against the side of my bump when I'm lying on my side, while doing little punches on the other, its really funny and makes me go "ooooh". My husband LOVES feeling it!!!

Yeah! Shocks me every time she does it lol feels like she's holding each side and pushing outwards too! x


----------



## mommy0629

I've snuck over early :winkwink:

Due Oct 20th and :pink:


----------



## bbkf

My due date is 3rd of october and I'm having a girl! :)


----------



## Mrs Mc

Im due 10th oct and am expecting identical twins. 
Staying team yellow tho :yellow::yellow:


----------



## Daniellexoxox

Now October seems soon - A good friend just told me she's pregnant and due March 2013!!!! Woah....


----------



## emmgee1

LilOopsy said:


> emmgee1 said:
> 
> 
> Im so glad i've found where i belong i was a bit lost in the second tri i'm due in oct 14th!!! i'm having a boy!!! *still dont look all that pregnant anyone else the same?*
> 
> me me me! I still just look like ive eaten too many cakes lol! I'm 28 weeks today and my bumps barely grown since 22 weeks. Bubs is laying transverse tho... so I know shes growin ok from scans thankfullyClick to expand...

Its nice to hear someone else is the same all a get from people is 'oh i can hardly see your bump!' well hes measures ok so i'm happy!


----------



## Jolann

I'm due on the 19th, been sneaking a peek on these threads for a couple of weeks already though! :blue:


----------



## keela

I'm due on Oct. 2nd. Team Blue!!


----------



## WantsALittle1

Oct 17th! :pink:


----------



## TaurusBaby

First day in 3rd tri :happydance:

Due date is Oct 12 and we are team :pink:


----------



## LilOopsy

Will add all those mising on the list this afternoon :) welcome to third those who have just joined us :happydance:


----------



## urchin

It's getting to be a popular month isn't it??? :D


----------



## Laverdar

Hi can I join please I'm due October 24 but having a sweep on the 10 to see if it will make me go early fingers crossed !! See u in 3rd tri in a couple of weeks can't wait to be officially over here. :) x


----------



## maisie78

urchin said:


> It's getting to be a popular month isn't it??? :D

Certainly is Urchin! It's going to be a busy board in Oct with all the This is/That was it! threads :thumbup:


----------



## LilOopsy

It's all those new year, cold weather babies ;)


----------



## maisie78

LilOopsy said:


> It's all those new year, cold weather babies ;)

:haha: Yep, clearly not a lot on the TV in January :winkwink:


----------



## mwah_xx

Ooh I must have missed this!

I'm due October 9th :yellow:

Oh and bub was a birthday/engagement conception ;) and it wasn't cold where we were! (on holiday woo!!)


----------



## SophieV

Hey! Due October 7th and team :yellow:!!!


----------



## ourturnnext

maisie78 said:


> LilOopsy said:
> 
> 
> It's all those new year, cold weather babies ;)
> 
> :haha: Yep, clearly not a lot on the TV in January :winkwink:Click to expand...

These two comments made me smile, sooooo true! For me and hubby it was also after the realisation over Christmas that our house felt empty and we felt a bit like something was missing..... we actually REALLY wanted to try for a baby rather than "just see what happens" like we had been doing since the summer! :cloud9:


----------



## Katia-xO

Haha my midwife said it's all the excitement of christmas and new year that makes sept/oct babies! :) xx


----------



## Leese

Hi all,

Due 10th October, team BLUE here :D

xx


----------



## JayDee

Due 19th Oct - team pink.

We always said we'd try for a second when DS was 2 - he'll not quite be 2 and 10 months when this one arrives if she's on time lol.


----------



## 3outnumbered

ha, December was our last month of trying to concieve but OH convinced me to give it one more month! good job we did. xx

YEH! for all the october bundles. xx


----------



## mommy0629

Daniellexoxox said:


> Now October seems soon - A good friend just told me she's pregnant and due March 2013!!!! Woah....

I know! even the ladies who are just joining second tri are due in January and that seems far off.


----------



## littlepeanut1

My Little Boy is due 10th October :haha:

Xxx


----------



## Unexpected212

Im here officially yayyyy.


----------



## Nixtey

ahhh i'm two days early, but my little boy is due on the 13th! 
Getting really excited now!


----------



## FranciscaM

My boy is due 15 October!

I in here next week and feel bit scared of what to come!


----------



## jasminep0489

Our baby boy, Elijah Michael, is due October 17th!!


----------



## luv3bs

Our little boy Ryder is due October 1st!


----------



## ourturnnext

Wow the 3rd and 4th are looking busy :happydance:


----------



## Hennerrz

looks like alot of us were quite busy around new years :p

wink wink nudge nudge :sex: haha


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hennerrz said:


> looks like alot of us were quite busy around new years :p
> 
> wink wink nudge nudge :sex: haha

haha, except it doesnt work like that does it lol


----------



## LilOopsy

ourturnnext said:


> maisie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOopsy said:
> 
> 
> It's all those new year, cold weather babies ;)
> 
> :haha: Yep, clearly not a lot on the TV in January :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> These two comments made me smile, sooooo true! For me and hubby it was also after the realisation over Christmas that our house felt empty and we felt a bit like something was missing..... we actually REALLY wanted to try for a baby rather than "just see what happens" like we had been doing since the summer! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Lol I wish that was the case for me and the OH... We booked our wedding in Italy in December and had a conversation end of January about how we wouldn't try till after september this year! Little did we know we'd already caught! Weddings rebooked +1 for same time next year now haha!

Didn't sleep much last night ladies so will crack on with the list in the morning :) sorry for the delay x Hai to all newcomers


----------



## urchin

I'm an october baby too - but the majority of my school year was born oct/nov ... apparently there were national powercuts that year in january and february!


----------



## Twinkie210

Can you add me to the list??? My due date is Oct 4th and I am team:blue:


----------



## soleilrn

I'm not "officially" over yet but I'm due the 25th and ITS a BOY!


----------



## annabelle29

I'm a few days early yet, but I'm due October 15 with a little girl :pink:


----------



## annabelle29

Flutterly said:


> Ok, I can do it but anyone who wants to join needs to friend me!! My facebook is https://www.facebook.com/lisawoowoo so if you add me and message me that you are from here and due October I'll add you to the group!!

I can't figure out how to find you on FB; that name doesn't come up. :shrug:


----------



## MooseGirl

My baby's due October 12! I can't wait to meet him. Seriously. Can. Not. Wait.


----------



## akire01

October 7th.......Team PINK :)


----------



## Lola90

October 10th team blue! 
xxx


----------



## shelleyanddan

Im due on 24th and having a little girl !! :) im not in 3rd tri yet but was in reading "this is it" stories!! Lol


----------



## Flutterly

It should go straight to my page!! You can search for me, Lisa Cornwell - my profile picture is me in a green dress, sunglasses with sunset and mountains behind me!!


----------



## LilOopsy

*LIST UPDATED 15th JULY 2012​*

Sorry took so long ladies... been a very busy and tiring few days. Hope all you lovely bumps are doing well =D


----------



## cazi77

I'm having an October baby due 13th and we are team yellow!


----------



## maidelyn

I know I'm early but second trimester is boring me and I've been lurking for ages anyway :winkwink:
I'm due October 28th and it's a boy (or so they say!) :happydance:


----------



## SJDsMommy

hi ladies :) officially in 3rd tri today! (due october 14th with a girl) can't believe how fast this is going!


----------



## emmgee1

SJDsMommy said:


> hi ladies :) officially in 3rd tri today! (due october 14th with a girl) can't believe how fast this is going!

i know how you feel i'm due the same day and its flying past!!!!:happydance:


----------



## LilOopsy

emmgee1 said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies :) officially in 3rd tri today! (due october 14th with a girl) can't believe how fast this is going!
> 
> i know how you feel i'm due the same day and its flying past!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Lol I just changed my tag line to 12 weeks to go... Only to realise that tomorrow I change to 11 weeks to go!!! :happydance: super freaking fast!


----------



## shelleyanddan

At the beginning time felt so slow but now its going so quickly! Everyone else is nervous about birth right??


----------



## cheshire

shelleyanddan said:


> At the beginning time felt so slow but now its going so quickly! Everyone else is nervous about birth right??

No way I can't WAIT, when I feel that first contraction and provided I feel it after 36 weeks I am going to be jumping for joy, getting the bag and hot footing it down to the hospital. BRING IT ON!

I'm 29th with a :blue: but not officially over here yet :)


----------



## LilOopsy

shelleyanddan said:


> At the beginning time felt so slow but now its going so quickly! Everyone else is nervous about birth right??

Lol I look calm on the outside... But as the say... I'm a duck on water... Underneath I'm freaking terrified lol


----------



## shelleyanddan

Im both excited and scared lol when i think about it, i get psyched n pumped to give birth lole "i can do this!" Lol but when people remind me only 14 weeks to go... oh dear!! :/ lol but i cant wait to meet my baby!


----------



## LilOopsy

shelleyanddan said:


> Im both excited and scared lol when i think about it, i get psyched n pumped to give birth lole "i can do this!" Lol but when people remind me only 14 weeks to go... oh dear!! :/ lol but i cant wait to meet my baby!

Haha sometimes I wish my 11 weeks was 14 again! I remember 14 weeks to go... That was yesterday right? :haha:


----------



## JayDee

I'm not that worried about birth itself, but it's not my first time.

My FIL actually said "at least you know what you're letting yourself in for this time... how much it hurts etc" yesterday and, I suppose, in a way I do but no 2 births are the same are they, even with the same parents.

To me, worrying about it doesn't help, and the upsides (i.e. getting your baby) far outweigh the downsides (i.e. the pain of labour, the recovery afterwards and the however long it takes for your body to go to somewhere vaguely like normal).


----------



## Katia-xO

I'm scared but not, it's inevitable so I'd rather not be worried about it.. Things can go so smoothly, just hope I'm one of the lucky ones lol.

Booked my 3d scan! Get to see my little lady again on the 9th Aug :D

Hope you ladies are good! xx


----------



## JayDee

Flutterly said:


> Ok, I can do it but anyone who wants to join needs to friend me!! My facebook is https://www.facebook.com/lisawoowoo so if you add me and message me that you are from here and due October I'll add you to the group!!

I sent you a message to join this (my real name's Jeni - I'm with DH and I'm wearing a coral coloured dress in my profile pic) but didn't friend you first - will do it later, just posting this so you know who I am


----------



## Lil_Apple

The way I got through labour both times was thinking if it less than 24 hours and I get my baby healthy and well then thats a total bonus!! 

You hear of ladies labouring for 48 hours in total agony and that so worked for me as 17 hours with DS1 seemed like I had had a short labour really when you think of it like that :thumbup: I honestly believe that positive it thinking helps you stay sane through the pain


----------



## JayDee

Lil_Apple said:


> The way I got through labour both times was thinking if it less than 24 hours and I get my baby healthy and well then thats a total bonus!!
> 
> You hear of ladies labouring for 48 hours in total agony and that so worked for me as 17 hours with DS1 seemed like I had had a short labour really when you think of it like that :thumbup: I honestly believe that positive it thinking helps you stay sane through the pain

Possibly true on the positive thinking front - I went into it with the plan of lasting out for as long as possible without any pain relief and not panicking about anything and I did have a relatively short, straightforward labour (8hrs in total, only 2 at hospital, and managed without the pain relief).
If I'd been there for days, and there had been complications I maybe wouldn't feel the same about it now.


----------



## Moonbeam1

Hi, thanks for starting this post! Im due 8th October having a little girl :)


----------



## Flutterly

JayDee said:


> Flutterly said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I can do it but anyone who wants to join needs to friend me!! My facebook is https://www.facebook.com/lisawoowoo so if you add me and message me that you are from here and due October I'll add you to the group!!
> 
> I sent you a message to join this (my real name's Jeni - I'm with DH and I'm wearing a coral coloured dress in my profile pic) but didn't friend you first - will do it later, just posting this so you know who I amClick to expand...

Haven't had a message so will await the friend request :D Will add you as soon as I spot it!!

11 weeks to go (from tomorrow)...eeeeek!!! Bought some more bits yesterday! Getting exciting but I just feel like we have so much more to do!!


----------



## FranciscaM

Hello!

I quickly use computer at hotel to say hello to you all. I home on Thursday! 

A lovely place. I meant to have walk earlier with mama, but I too tired and bubs having big party inside me! 

I be back here after Thursday!


----------



## JKT123

I'm technically 3rd tri tomorrow but decided to come and take a peek anyway! I'm due 16th October with a little girl :)

P.S. hi wanaBmummy! We're both due on 16th with a girl :)


----------



## Pug2012

Hi,

Please add me when you have a mo. I'm due 5th October and we're team pink. Very excited. 

Thank you. Xx


----------



## leeann1002

Hi, can you please add me also when you can?

Due date 25th October and expecting :blue:


----------



## Lisa40

Are you going to update actual birthdates & weights when it all happens? 
That would be interesting to know :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Jenba

Hi there. I am due 8 October and we are team pink


----------



## LilOopsy

Lisa40 said:


> Are you going to update actual birthdates & weights when it all happens?
> That would be interesting to know :thumbup:
> xx

Sadly I won't be able to update these as I'm due on the 2nd October... So by the time my LO is here I won't have the time to keep up for the first few weeks. What with family visits and a new routine. 

If I was at the end of October I would of happily

Hope you understand :flower:


----------



## gamblesrh

Oct. 1st gamblesrh


----------



## Lisa40

LilOopsy said:


> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> Are you going to update actual birthdates & weights when it all happens?
> That would be interesting to know :thumbup:
> xx
> 
> Sadly I won't be able to update these as I'm due on the 2nd October... So by the time my LO is here I won't have the time to keep up for the first few weeks. What with family visits and a new routine.
> 
> If I was at the end of October I would of happily
> 
> Hope you understand :flower:Click to expand...

Ah of course how silly of me lol! :haha:

xx


----------



## carlyjade86

Ooh I'll be here soon with my :pink: bump due 25th!


----------



## Zephram

Hi, could you please add me? Due 20 October and having a boy! :D


----------



## Lucky7s

LilOopsy said:


> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> Are you going to update actual birthdates & weights when it all happens?
> That would be interesting to know :thumbup:
> xx
> 
> Sadly I won't be able to update these as I'm due on the 2nd October... So by the time my LO is here I won't have the time to keep up for the first few weeks. What with family visits and a new routine.
> 
> If I was at the end of October I would of happily
> 
> Hope you understand :flower:Click to expand...

Maybe someone later in the month can take over the thread! It will be nice to see when everyone actually delivers on the front page!


----------



## tashyluv

Hey can you add me? I am ue on the 9th of october and I am on team :pink: :happydance:


----------



## Jinnah

Baby boy due October 9, 2012!


----------



## LilOopsy

Lucky7s said:


> LilOopsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> Are you going to update actual birthdates & weights when it all happens?
> That would be interesting to know :thumbup:
> xx
> 
> Sadly I won't be able to update these as I'm due on the 2nd October... So by the time my LO is here I won't have the time to keep up for the first few weeks. What with family visits and a new routine.
> 
> If I was at the end of October I would of happily
> 
> Hope you understand :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe someone later in the month can take over the thread! It will be nice to see when everyone actually delivers on the front page!Click to expand...

They wouldn't be able to edit the original post as they'd need my log in... However, they could start a new thread called "October due dates (UPDATES)" so that admin wouldn't close the thread for duplicate then :) I'd like to keep up to date with a lot of you too :)


----------



## JayDee

Someone more organised than me could start a thread in the baby section with birth details, which we could then use as a baby chat thread.

I would volunteer but I know I won't keep it up to date.

I didn't manage to get on FB last night btw, will try and sort today.


----------



## beautifulpack

Hi all, I'm due Oct 6th, with a little girl :happydance:


----------



## Cinnamon

Baby boy due October the 1st!


----------



## Lucky7s

Welcome New Mommies! 

Liloopsy - That's a good idea.. maybe we'll get some volunteers later down the line!


----------



## LilOopsy

gamblesrh said:


> Oct. 1st gamblesrh

Hi gamblesrh, Do you know what colour bump you're having or do you want me to keep you as yellow?


----------



## LilOopsy

*list updated 17/07/2012​*


----------



## lanicol12

Hi LilOopsy, can you add me whenever your next updating please? Due October 21st and team pink xx Not officially in 3rd tri til Sunday just floating over for a browse :)

Thanks :)


----------



## LilOopsy

lanicol12 said:


> Hi LilOopsy, can you add me whenever your next updating please? Due October 21st and team pink xx Not officially in 3rd tri til Sunday just floating over for a browse :)
> 
> Thanks :)

There ya go hun... sneeked you on before I drop off to sleep =D :thumbup:


----------



## gamblesrh

LilOopsy said:


> gamblesrh said:
> 
> 
> Oct. 1st gamblesrh
> 
> Hi gamblesrh, Do you know what colour bump you're having or do you want me to keep you as yellow?Click to expand...

Sorry we are having our 3rd boy


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: can you put me on the list please!

I'm due October 4th - team :pink:


----------



## mrswichman

Not quite 3rd trimester yet...but trying to sneak my name in before i lose the thread :D Due Oct.27th with a boy :D :blue:


----------



## katealim

Due oct.24th with our 3rd little princess! I'll be over next week sometime.


----------



## lindsinc

I'm due October 15th and its a boy. Hard to believe I'm in 3rd tri already! :)


----------



## fingers_crssd

im due october 11th..cant wait!!


----------



## Lisa40

I can't believe I've been in third tri for 2 weeks now... Getting a little scared here :shock:
xxx


----------



## shelleyanddan

Liloopsy how did you make your signature??? Its beautiful!!


----------



## LilOopsy

shelleyanddan said:


> Liloopsy how did you make your signature??? Its beautiful!!

Aw thanks Hun. I used to make digital scrapbook kits for extra pocket money so I have lots of scrapbooking software and photoshop skills. 
Do you want me to try make you one? I can't add tickers to it like some girlies here do but If you give me a pic and let me know what wording you want and the kind of style Ill give it a go. I've got a little rusty so it's nice to be back on it again lol


----------



## christina1612

Hey

I have just come over from 2nd trimester forum! I am due 13th october with my first and its a little boy!

x


----------



## Miss Broody

Hiya can you add me too? I am due on 11th October!! Team :pink:


----------



## dizzydoll

Hiya ladies :) I'll be coming over next week but just having a wee peek about haha :)
I'm due October 23rd :happydance: Can't believe almost in 3rd tri!!


----------



## JayDee

Only a few more hours and I'm officially 3rd tri! Exciting :happydance:


----------



## beth30

HEY! I need to change my due date!! From the 21st to the 15th! still team blue!


----------



## AshleyLK

Due Oct 14 w/ a baby girl!


----------



## gamblesrh

There has been talk on here about someone doing the actual birth dates of our baby's and I was thinking why don't we just post it on here for us to all see, rather then trying to keep up with a new thread.


----------



## eagertobepreg

Hi all,

I will be officially in third tri only next week...
Due on Oct 25th with a lil boy...our first:)


----------



## glitterfly

Hey Hun, I'm not officially over yet but saw this post and couldn't resist. Baby G is due 27th October and we're team pink! Arrgghh can't believe I've just posted in a 3rd tri section! Haha. Xxxxx


----------



## JB3

Eeeek, Too excited to wait any longer...... Wanna see my name on this list:haha:

25th and expecting :pink:


Thanks


----------



## LilOopsy

Hey ladies... Will be updating the list this afternoon :) 

So impressed at how many of us October beans there are!


----------



## JB3

Omg, the excitement..... I had to edit my post as I said I was expecting a boy :dohh:


----------



## flamingpanda

We're expecting our first on the 27th and we're pink. :)

That said I'm fully expecting a November baby! :haha:


----------



## flamingpanda

Also glitterfly - we have the same due date! How exciting that someone else is due the same day. :)


----------



## LilOopsy

flamingpanda said:


> We're expecting our first on the 27th and we're pink. :)
> 
> That said I'm fully expecting a November baby! :haha:

Lol I know how you feel being on the border dates lol... As I'm due the 2nd I'm convinced imma end up a September bub lol


----------



## shellideaks

A few days early but can I join too please :D

Due October 23rd with a :pink:


----------



## flamingpanda

That's just it, I read through this forum and see all these poor ladies overdue and I'm like "yeah there's no way that won't be me". :D But hey I won't start crying about it until the 27th, who knows maybe we'll be lucky? My mum told me my eldest brother was 5 weeks early, in which case we'd be joining you in September. So even if you're not borderline I guess it's something you can never call.


----------



## shellideaks

With my first, I was due on September 14th but he came on August 24th. Hoping to be lucky and go early again lol.


----------



## FranciscaM

Claudio (husband) = 4lb 4oz. Born 3 week early (he now 6ft 2!)
Me = 7lb 10oz. Born 6 day late
Ella (sister) = 7lb 12oz. Born 1 week late
Sister baby: No 1 = Olivia born 40w 5d (8lb 2oz), No 2: Anna born 41w 3d (8lb 2oz)

So no idea if Alexandre will come early or late or how big!!


----------



## dizzydoll

I was born early and all my brothers and sisters were either on time or early.
Not sure about OH.
My sisters kids were all overdue haha :)
No way to predict it really!!
I'm giving myself my due date as an aim but telling myself I'll have baby by mid November in the hopes that I won't drive myself crazy if I go over haha :)


----------



## LilOopsy

Me born 6lb 6oz @ 38w

My OH born 4lb 4oz @ 36w
My elder brother 2 days early 
My younger brother 2 weeks late
My FIL born 2lb 2oz preemie in 1945 


I'm prepared for a Virgo or a Libra lol!


----------



## princess_1991

I have no idea when LO will come but ihave a feeling she'll be a big one when she does!!

Dh was 10lb 7oz 
I was 7'11 

Dhs kids from a previous relationship have all been big, the boys were 9lb 11 and 9lb 6 and his daughter was born at 26 weeks gestation but still weighed like 2lb odd!

We've already had an emergency scan because I was measuring 32 weeks at 28 weeks and they were worried about me having too much amniotic fluid, turns out my fluid is fine and we just have a chunky pumpkin :haha:


----------



## flamingpanda

I too worry about our little one's size. I know I was tiny but my partner was 10lb something. Are measurements just judged from when they measure your fundal height? I had my first measurement last time. She said they use the rule of thumb that it's a cm for each week. I was measuring 27 at 25. But then I expected it to be bigger because my BMI was a little high when I got my BFP (we weren't really expecting things to happen so fast). Not sure if that's the case but it did worry me a bit.


----------



## girl friday

I'm due 25th October! Can you add me to the list please, thank you!

This is my second and I'm hoping to VBAC.

xx


----------



## LilOopsy

flamingpanda said:


> I too worry about our little one's size. I know I was tiny but my partner was 10lb something. Are measurements just judged from when they measure your fundal height? I had my first measurement last time. She said they use the rule of thumb that it's a cm for each week. I was measuring 27 at 25. But then I expected it to be bigger because my BMI was a little high when I got my BFP (we weren't really expecting things to happen so fast). Not sure if that's the case but it did worry me a bit.

Are you having a 4D scan? 


Depending on the sonographers experience they may guesstimate the weight for you based on growth


Mine is a qualified MW too with 25 years experience and has predicted us at around 7lb 12oz based on her average growth at 28 weeks (she weighed 2lb 13oz roughly at that scan) I've heard from reliable source that's she is rarely wrong :) 


Some might give you an idea if you ask nice

PS updating list when I'm on PC tonight... iPad isn't as easy


----------



## flamingpanda

We are, we can't book until payday (next Friday) but hoping for the week after that if possible and they can fit us in (so 28 weeks probably). 

Thanks for the tip, I'll be sure to ask what they think. I could deal with 8lb I think, but my friend's little boy was 10lb 9oz at birth and ... wow she said that hurt lol. With my partner's mother continuing to tell me how big he was I can't help but worry slightly. ;)


----------



## mwah_xx

LilOopsy said:


> flamingpanda said:
> 
> 
> I too worry about our little one's size. I know I was tiny but my partner was 10lb something. Are measurements just judged from when they measure your fundal height? I had my first measurement last time. She said they use the rule of thumb that it's a cm for each week. I was measuring 27 at 25. But then I expected it to be bigger because my BMI was a little high when I got my BFP (we weren't really expecting things to happen so fast). Not sure if that's the case but it did worry me a bit.
> 
> Are you having a 4D scan?
> 
> 
> Depending on the sonographers experience they may guesstimate the weight for you based on growth
> 
> 
> Mine is a qualified MW too with 25 years experience and has predicted us at around 7lb 12oz based on her average growth at 28 weeks (she weighed 2lb 13oz roughly at that scan) I've heard from reliable source that's she is rarely wrong :)
> 
> 
> Some might give you an idea if you ask nice
> 
> PS updating list when I'm on PC tonight... iPad isn't as easyClick to expand...

Ooh thats interesting.....my 28 week growth scan was 2lbs 10oz.....so if I just take 3oz off what you have been predicted - ha - 7lbs 9oz, I wonder if that will be right!!

Both me and OH were smaller babies (I was 6lbs 12oz and think he was about the same but he was 2 weeks early!) so I'm not expecting bubba to be massive!


----------



## Eloquence

I'm due October 16th & I'm team pink! 

If you could add me to the list I would be much obliged xx :flow:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

October 13th and team blue!


----------



## dizzydoll

Oh I should add actually that I'm team yellow!! :) We seem to be in short supply :rofl:


----------



## LilOopsy

fingers_crssd said:


> im due october 11th..cant wait!!




girl friday said:


> I'm due 25th October! Can you add me to the list please, thank you

What colour bumps Ladies?


----------



## LilOopsy

*list updated 20/07/2012

​*


----------



## girl friday

Team blue.


----------



## Matos2010

Heyyy  matos2010 due 10/6/12 :blue:


----------



## pink_rulez

Hi, iv just started nosing over here this week, I'm due a little girl on the the 24th I can't believe how quickly 3tri has come round for me xx


----------



## gamblesrh

We have a lot of boys with Oct. 1st and a lot of girls Oct. 9th


----------



## 1979mummy

Hi
Have just logged onto here for first time in ages! Please can I join this group?
I am due 22nd October and it's a girl! xxx


----------



## LilOopsy

Okies ladies... Just to let you know that I can't update till tomorrow afternoon as my OH has just set my laptop up to rebuild and put on the beta windows 8 on it. So I'm left with just my iPad for the day. Will add all you new ladies as soon as its up and running.


----------



## shelleyanddan

pink_rulez said:


> Hi, iv just started nosing over here this week, I'm due a little girl on the the 24th I can't believe how quickly 3tri has come round for me xx

Im due a girl on the 24th as well!! My first!! :) i hear you! Time is going so fast i cant believe it.. seems like yesterday i was hiding it from everyone waiting to hit 12 weeks! :)


----------



## MrsMA

17th and team yellow! Thanks!


----------



## shelleyanddan

LilOopsy said:


> shelleyanddan said:
> 
> 
> Liloopsy how did you make your signature??? Its beautiful!!
> 
> Aw thanks Hun. I used to make digital scrapbook kits for extra pocket money so I have lots of scrapbooking software and photoshop skills.
> Do you want me to try make you one? I can't add tickers to it like some girlies here do but If you give me a pic and let me know what wording you want and the kind of style Ill give it a go. I've got a little rusty so it's nice to be back on it again lolClick to expand...

Thats no nice of you! Thanks so much for offering but we are having a 3d scan in 3 weeks so if ots ok, i might like to give it a try with one of those pics?? :) i will let you know after ive had the scan and see whether you are up to it :)


----------



## LilOopsy

Just bumping the thread up for the newcomers to third tri :)


----------



## JayDee

DH, his brother and sister were all 4 days late at 7lb something
Me and my brother were both a week early at 7lb ish

DS was 6lb 4 at 10 days late
DH's sister's baby was 2 weeks early at 6lb 3

I can't see a link between generations there can you? The only thing it makes me think is that missy will be late like her big bro.


----------



## Charliejo83

Wow so many October babies - how exciting!!!

I'm due 19th Oct with a little boy - my first baby and I am sooooo excited! Lovely to virtually meet you all!


----------



## Camlet

I'm not officially over here for another week & a day but have been having a nose & came across this thread! Lol I'm due 30th October & I'm having a girl :) can't wait to come over & join you all! :D xx


----------



## fingers_cross

Hey! Im due October 11th and found out yesterday im having a little boy!!:D


----------



## 3outnumbered

30 weeks today!!! 

Oh my life, 10 weeks to go! nearly in single digits.

:happydance:
:happydance:


----------



## Islander

I'm due 24th with a little girl :D there's lots of us! :)


----------



## gamblesrh

3outnumbered said:


> 30 weeks today!!!
> 
> Oh my life, 10 weeks to go! nearly in single digits.
> 
> :happydance:
> :happydance:

I'm right there with you, I have 10 weeks left also and can't wait to get there now it seems it's just dragging on and I'm trying so hard to not ficus on the time by worrying about my oldest' sons birthday party this weekend then my 9 month old's Aug 18th., then I focusing on making sure all the bills are paid and making sure we have enough of everything (besides food) until after the first of the year.


----------



## JustMeAndInch

3outnumbered said:


> 30 weeks today!!!
> 
> Oh my life, 10 weeks to go! nearly in single digits.
> 
> :happydance:
> :happydance:

I'm with you too! my ticker is a few days ahead for some reason. but i am 30 weeks today as well! i can't believe how fast this is going by, but it does seem to be dragging a bit sence i entered 3rd tri :dohh: i'm hopping that wont contuine though lol


----------



## sandrass

Can u pls add me??? I'm due October 16th :) with a boy!


----------



## 3outnumbered

yeh feel that its dragging too!!! on school hols now too, so days will def drag!!

:wacko:


----------



## Ltoth

Can you add me please? I finally found this thread after being told about it! lol My due date is October 2nd and Im having a girl. Ltoth.


----------



## Ltoth

Dis-regard that last post! im already on there! my bad.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Can't believe I missed this Oct thread for so long...
Can you add me? Due Oct 7th, girl :)


----------



## dizzydoll

Officially third tri today :happydance:
How is everyone doing?


----------



## LilOopsy

Hey ladies... Still waiting on my OH to put an operating system back on my laptop... Should be done in next day or so then I can update list :) sorry for delay. 

Dizzy... Welcome officially to third :)
I just hit 30 weeks... Final hurdles and she'll be here... Scary thought but so lovely too :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Got a scan next monday. Super excited! I wish it was october already, I want to meet my little girl!


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw happy 30 weeks liloopsy! :)

We are all so close to meeting our wee ones!!
Cannot wait for October to get here already!! :)


----------



## Kitty1979

Hi Ladies

I`m due 17th Oct and staying team yellow x


----------



## ourturnnext

I found second trimester went very quickly, when I think back over those weeks from April to the start of this month they all just blur into one.

I'm starting to feel that contended and "at peace" vibe lots of pregnant women describe - the feistyness that came out in early to mid pregnancy is going now. But maybe that's just because I can't be bothered anymore, being mad takes up too much energy!!


----------



## 1979mummy

Due 22nd October and it's a girl! :cloud9:


----------



## urchin

it's all rushing past so quickly for me - 1st tri took forever, but 2nd & 3rd seem to be on fast forward!


----------



## princess_1991

For me it's the other way around, 1st Tri flew by, 2nd Tri was average and 3rd Tri is dragging! I just can't wait to meet her and get the whole labour thing out the way :blush:

Plus this weather is killing me!!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi all, can I please join?

I've been in the precious pumpkins all along but thought I'd sign up here too!

I'm due 9th October & expecting a boy.

I'm on school holidays & spent the last 3 days in on my own awaiting phone calls from the midwife who's messed me about so it's dragging!! Finally got an appointment at 3.30 today.

Usually the summer rushes by, & I have plent to do, so I bet September will come & go before I know it!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy1995

Due 24th! :) Currently team yellow but I will be finding out 5th at my 3d scan :) xx


----------



## gretavon

Ok so. Its official. I will be having Sonny in October. I changed doctors yesterday and she said that because we live an hour and a half away if I havent gone into labor by 38 weeks or so she could induce me (i had son #1 at 38w) so there! November due date is off the table yay!


----------



## LilOopsy

*Update: sorted laptop out... Will update list first thing in morning*​


----------



## uadreamybabe

Im due october 23 with a baby boy =)


----------



## Erised

Not supposed to be here yet, but will pop my name on the list anyway

Erised, due on the 31st of October with another girly =D
And yes, I'm aware my signature says I'm due on the 30th. By my calculations it's the 30th, and I refuse to believe the midwife and have halloween as my due date ... but guess I should be honest on here


----------



## Islander

dont think ive been added :( 24th with a girl :) thank you!


----------



## lilyanna24

23rd boy


----------



## babers

I ma due October 7th with a girl. thank you!!


----------



## Mummy1995

Islander said:


> dont think ive been added :( 24th with a girl :) thank you!

We're due same day :D


----------



## LaraB

I'm due 22nd with a girly :) No other 22nd's on the list ooh!


----------



## shelleyanddan

Mummy1995 said:


> Islander said:
> 
> 
> dont think ive been added :( 24th with a girl :) thank you!
> 
> We're due same day :DClick to expand...

And me too!! :)


----------



## kaylajade.x

12th.... :pink:


x


----------



## katealim

shelleyanddan said:


> Mummy1995 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islander said:
> 
> 
> dont think ive been added :( 24th with a girl :) thank you!
> 
> We're due same day :DClick to expand...
> 
> And me too!! :)Click to expand...

And me three!


----------



## Fingersxed4

23rd with a boy :)


----------



## Emerald87

25th and a Girl :D


----------



## shelleyanddan

katealim said:


> shelleyanddan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy1995 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islander said:
> 
> 
> dont think ive been added :( 24th with a girl :) thank you!
> 
> We're due same day :DClick to expand...
> 
> And me too!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> And me three!Click to expand...

We should start a 24th thread ! It will b interesting to see when we go into labour


----------



## LilOopsy

*updated: 27/07/2012
thank you for your patience ladies during delay​*


----------



## Emerald87

Thank you lovely :D


----------



## girl friday

How is everyone today? I'm shattered! DH goes out on Wednesday nights (pub quiz), woke me up when he got in (11:30) and kept me awake for over an hour. Then last night we went to the Team GB football for the olympics so it was 12:30 this morning when we got to sleep. DS woke crying at 1:30/2 and we were up for the day at 7. DH is out tonight too and I never get to sleep properly alone.

DS can sense tiredness and to him it's a sign of weakness, he's so full of energy and I still need to get something to eat today! I've hardly eaten since lunch time yesterday cos the football ground ran out of food and the queues at the station post match were too long to have time to buy anything!

Oh, and my hayfever is bad today.


----------



## Emerald87

My bubs started the day _uber _quiet to the point I was ready to head up to the hospital. I could not wake her. Usually I get up, pee and lay back down and it wakes her right up. Well nope, nothing. Poked, prodded, rolled around, drunk OJ - little brat was so fast asleep she wouldn't budge. It felt like a two hours before I got a tiny wiggle from her. DH pointed out it had only been 10-15 minutes :blush:
She's been much more quiet today but moving enough not to have me completely frantic. Now that I'm sitting down this evening she's livened up a _little _bit more. I assume it's a growing day.
I'm pretty sure she's rolled over because every time I get a kick I'm not getting little limbs out the front or sides (which she usually does) but I'm getting larger bulges like backs and bums alongside pain in the bowel. She's kicked so hard a couple of times that it made me feel like I needed to fluff but it was just her putting pressure back there lol.


----------



## 3outnumbered

absolutly shattered, summer hols has started!!!

had nice back massage that helped my back, building works starting in my house next week, so moving out for three weeks, dont need the stress!!! 

xx


----------



## FranciscaM

Good morning!

I Ok today - Alexandre like an Olympian inside! Kicks and somersaulting!!

Husband back at 7am after long night shift, so he sleep for now and then we go to see new flat and plan nursery!

Also look forward to a thread for when we October ladies go in labour!


----------



## Emerald87

FranciscaM said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I Ok today - Alexandre like an Olympian inside! Kicks and somersaulting!!
> 
> Husband back at 7am after long night shift, so he sleep for now and then we go to see new flat and plan nursery!
> 
> *Also look forward to a thread for when we October ladies go in labour!*

Me too :D


----------



## Emerald87

Ahhhh - who else's little cutie-pie is kicking them in the cervix?! I swear it feels like mine has a hand inside my vagina... Ugh!!


----------



## LilOopsy

Emerald87 said:


> FranciscaM said:
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> I Ok today - Alexandre like an Olympian inside! Kicks and somersaulting!!
> 
> Husband back at 7am after long night shift, so he sleep for now and then we go to see new flat and plan nursery!
> 
> *Also look forward to a thread for when we October ladies go in labour!*
> 
> Me too :DClick to expand...

I don't haha coz it means Im close! Being on the 2nd is scary lol


----------



## FranciscaM

Emerald87 said:


> Ahhhh - who else's little cutie-pie is kicking them in the cervix?! I swear it feels like mine has a hand inside my vagina... Ugh!!

Alexandre has feet comfortable under ribs, so they get kicked and feel bruised! His head is lying very close to below area and he like to tease his mama by pressing against it - naughty baby!!!


----------



## fairyflowers

27th - girl


----------



## katealim

Emerald87 said:


> Ahhhh - who else's little cutie-pie is kicking them in the cervix?! I swear it feels like mine has a hand inside my vagina... Ugh!!

That would be me! I swear she likes it so much down there she has taken up permanent residence slightly above my vagina. Very annoying at the moment...was expecting her to move up and she did but she still has to have a foot or a hand stuck as far down as possible.


----------



## Ladybugbaba

can you add me plz :) 15th october ladybugbaba team :pink:


----------



## Emerald87

katealim said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh - who else's little cutie-pie is kicking them in the cervix?! I swear it feels like mine has a hand inside my vagina... Ugh!!
> 
> That would be me! I swear she likes it so much down there she has taken up permanent residence slightly above my vagina. Very annoying at the moment...was expecting her to move up and she did but she still has to have a foot or a hand stuck as far down as possible.Click to expand...

Ack I know, annoying isn't it? Mine had just rolled over and inserted a foot under my ribs but she's still also sticking a hand down there. She must be stretching as much as possible, knowing time to move around freely is limited ;)


----------



## Islander

me!i was getting headbutted in the cervix...thought she was gonna fall out!midwife reassured me it was all ok though :) still annoying though!


----------



## Fingersxed4

My little guy is sitting pretty low too. This kid karate chops my cervix and bladder for entertainment!


----------



## Meg26

hello ladies, im due october 11th according to the doctor, according to my dates october 18th. i wonder who will be right :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

feel like his hand is going to pop out like something out of a movie!!! 

i am due 1st October, so cant wait to start the october that was it!

xx:happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, mine normally likes to lay transverse, giving him access to kick just about any sturcture in my abdominal cavity, but lately he has chosen a more vertical, I am pretty sure he is head up and kicking me in the cervix today, but it could be punches to the cervix and feet in the ribs, hard to tell at this point ;)


----------



## 3outnumbered

OMG

I've just seen the start of a November Thread!!

ohh coming quickly now. xxx:happydance:


----------



## beautifulpack

My daughter moves nonstop, not complaining, just dont remember this in my first pregnancy (12 years ago) lol...she moves all day long and nite...is this an fyi for whats to come when she arrives?? LOL! I'm a bit nervous as I get bigger if the movements will become painful...I'm already feeling powerful moves now so...


----------



## babyonbrain

Put me down for October 20th and a boy


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I get periods of time when my girl moves more, from 10-11 am, from 3-5pm etc. it's funny how like clockwork she is. I can also get her moving if prod her a bit, she likes to push back.


----------



## doodlebop

Due Oct 30, team yellow!


----------



## JayDee

Mine just wriggles all the time, I'd say it's annoying but actually it's nice to know she's ok in there. Getting so used to it that when she doesn't move for a couple of hours I get worried and start poking her!


----------



## Miss Broody

I can set a clock by mine as well. I get odd movements in the morning but then she is more active at lunch from say 11-1 then she seems to have a nap then wakes up about 4 and is active from then till about 10pm!!! 

Had a growth scan yesterday as they are keeping an eye on her, was great seeing her so late and we got to see she was head down  so all the pains i am getting down there from her movements are her head butting me, which is kinda funny although it hurts! x


----------



## Scuba

I'm October 19th and am expecting another girly!!xx


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hey everyone, hope you're all doing well :) haven't posted here for a while so figured I would pop in. I have my appointment on monday, really excited for it! Not only will I get 3d pics with my ultrasound I also get to find out if this kiddo is still transverse. Her movements have been all over the place lately so I honestly have no clue at the moment =/ Also anxious to see my weight gain, I've only gained 22 lbs total but 9 of those lbs were within 4 weeks (EW!) Think I have been doing ok this week though as far as not over eating lol Mostly excited for the ultrasound though :) I hope tomorrow goes by really fast! need to find ways to keep myself busy tomorrow. Might go down to walmart and start buying a couple things for the baby shower, that should kill an hour or so lol. Still need to fill out my invites too..meant to do that today but just didn't get to it =/


----------



## elle4

We are team yellow, due 13th :)


----------



## FranciscaM

For past hour or so, as I've been watching Olympic action, baby has had his bottom or knees sticking out in air, as he kicks, moves and stretches out. Very strange to feel a hard lump poking out. 

We also have started nursery in new flat. I can't wait for him to sleep in it and I can't wait to move, as means a lot more space.

Is it too early to think about birth plan at 29 weeks? I see midwife on Wednesday to begin to talk about mine. 

I may be 29 week tomorrow, but today I feel as if I am 36!!

xFrancisca (and very active bump) x


----------



## bitethebullet

I'm due a girl on Oct 18th :). 

I'm just wondering when the proper kicks are going to start for me- I have anterior placenta so know things might be a bit later but so far I've only had a handful of kicks which I can feel from the outside.


----------



## scottishchick2

Hi, I'm expecting my second child on 27th October. It's a boy.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

FranciscaM said:


> For past hour or so, as I've been watching Olympic action, baby has had his bottom or knees sticking out in air, as he kicks, moves and stretches out. Very strange to feel a hard lump poking out.
> 
> We also have started nursery in new flat. I can't wait for him to sleep in it and I can't wait to move, as means a lot more space.
> 
> Is it too early to think about birth plan at 29 weeks? I see midwife on Wednesday to begin to talk about mine.
> 
> I may be 29 week tomorrow, but today I feel as if I am 36!!
> 
> xFrancisca (and very active bump) x

I asked my midwife about the birth plan the other day & she said that up to 36 weeks you will be treated as premature, so will do whatever the doctors tell you to! At 36 weeks if you have a plan they will try to follow it. She advised me to wait until after my antenatal class/workshop day as things will be explained there.

xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

bitethebullet said:


> I'm due a girl on Oct 18th :).
> 
> I'm just wondering when the proper kicks are going to start for me- I have anterior placenta so know things might be a bit later but so far I've only had a handful of kicks which I can feel from the outside.

You're feeling a lot from the inside? Just not many you can feel from the outside right? From what I read some women never feel much on the outside or inside but those that did started feeling them around 30 weeks. Is yours high or low?


----------



## JayDee

Scuba said:


> I'm October 19th and am expecting another girly!!xx

My little girl is due on 19th as well :happydance: She's got a big brother who is excitedly waiting to meet her.


----------



## JayDee

Ok, so just over 2 months to go until due dates come round for some of us in this group, how early do you think we'll get our first birth announcement?

I'm going to say....12th September, and hopefully from someone due at the beginning of October so baby is technically term by the time he or she arrives. I want everyone to be able to take their babies straight home without and special care required.


----------



## Erised

Don't forget about the twins due, some already scheduled for early delivery ... not quite sure when =)

I reckon about mid. September sounds about right though. I'm not due until the end of October (in fact, the last day) and have a trip planned for the first week of September... so I think I'll pass on giving birth that early


----------



## ourturnnext

JayDee said:


> Ok, so just over 2 months to go until due dates come round for some of us in this group, how early do you think we'll get our first birth announcement?
> 
> I'm going to say....12th September, and hopefully from someone due at the beginning of October so baby is technically term by the time he or she arrives. I want everyone to be able to take their babies straight home without and special care required.

I've been thinking about this too, it'll be fascinating to see who pops first! It'd be a nightmare if they were born at the end of August, they'd be soooo young when they started school. I reckon early September we'll see the first October "this is it".

My MIL was feeling my bump at weekend and reckons its grown alot and dropped in the last week. she said "there's no way she's staying in there til October, she'll be here in September" :)


----------



## Katia-xO

bitethebullet said:


> I'm due a girl on Oct 18th :).
> 
> I'm just wondering when the proper kicks are going to start for me- I have anterior placenta so know things might be a bit later but so far I've only had a handful of kicks which I can feel from the outside.

I have an anterior placenta too, you'll see more than you feel! If you lie down when she's active you'll see her wriggles, pushes and kicks and wonder why the hell you don't feel half of them lol. You should feel more in the next week or 2 though, I feel mine a lot more since I got closer to 30 weeks x


----------



## Islander

i dont know why as I have no previous experience but I'm absolutley convinced this one is gonna come early!I cant give you any reason for it but I just now she isn't waiting til the 24th... My mum is due to fly back on the 5th of october (my parents just moved abroad a month ago) and it would be typical if baby came before that lol dont think she will come THAT early...but I'll just have to wait and see!!


----------



## FranciscaM

Islander: I have same feeling, as I feel I am about 32 weeks, not 29! My mama and sister are over on 22 Sept to help out before birth, so I tell Alexandre he can come after then and not before!


----------



## Jleanne

Hi ladies

We are due October 27th and we are team blue!!!


----------



## jele123

I'm due 15th oct, with a girl.. We've already got two boys  x


----------



## SJDsMommy

Dispite the fact that my son was a week late and had to be induced I too have a feeling this one may be early but only by a couple days..Not a very strong feeling and may just be stemming off my plans to induce again hoping the dr will do it a couple days early.. not sure. I'm due oct. 14th but since early on I had a real strong feeling about the 12th.. And it wasn't until I decided I wanted another induction if this baby doesn't come on her own that I wanted to trust this feeling and go with an induction date of October 11th, they induce at night at my hospital which would likely mean a birth date of october 12th. (Due to past expirience with my son, I honestly think they let me go too long since I had really high blood pressure and don't want the scares of an emergency c section as a possibility again even though I ended up going vaginally the possibility scared me, and I am not comfortable going past my due date this time around) I get to see my regular dr today, in a couple of hours. She was on vacation during my last appointment and the one before that I had rescheduled due to my hubbys schedule and she wasn't avaliable at the time I needed =/ So I will get to talk to her about it, let her know thats what I want anyway and see what she says about it. The last dr said if I am favorable they will go ahead and do it and because I had a previous successful induction this could be beneficial (no idea why she said that).


----------



## 3outnumbered

I think i will try and sweet talk my midwife, wink, nudge, maybe a tear or two and ask for a sweep from 38weeks if my cervix looks ready! :cry::wacko:


----------



## JayDee

I think mine will be 2 days late on 21st. First was 10 days late so expecting her to be a bit more prompt!


----------



## Ltoth

This my my first baby and I also have a feeling she will arrive early! I thought i was the only one feeling this way but i guess not! im curious to see how many of us are right about our little ones!


----------



## urchin

3outnumbered said:


> OMG
> 
> I've just seen the start of a November Thread!!
> 
> ohh coming quickly now. xxx:happydance:

I thought that too!
When we see the December DD's we'll know we are on the home stretch :D



bitethebullet said:


> I'm due a girl on Oct 18th :).
> 
> I'm just wondering when the proper kicks are going to start for me- I have anterior placenta so know things might be a bit later but so far I've only had a handful of kicks which I can feel from the outside.

I'm 30 weeks now with an anterior placenta, and have really felt the difference over the past week.
I think my placenta has started to move up now - around 24 weeks or so I felt nothing towards the bottom of my bump, and only felt it when she gave me a really good boot up top.
Now I feel kicks at the bottom and top, but nothing at all in the middle!

If she's active in the middle I can see my belly squiggling all over the place, but don't feel a thing!


----------



## annabelle29

bitethebullet said:


> I'm due a girl on Oct 18th :).
> 
> I'm just wondering when the proper kicks are going to start for me- I have anterior placenta so know things might be a bit later but so far I've only had a handful of kicks which I can feel from the outside.

Maybe you just have a chill LO. I have an anterior placenta as well. I've had plenty of kicks and movements, but they definitely don't feel painful or really stick out like my first pregnancy or what I'm hearing other girls talk about. Might be a blessing in disguise! :haha:


----------



## dizzydoll

Heya ladies! :) Can't believe how much closer it's getting!!
I have a feeling that my LO will be early but no idea why just a feeling.

I'm so uncomfortable tonight! LO is wriggling like crazy and shoved really hard against my bellybutton so i'm feeling really stretched :( If I try get them to move though I just get a really big kick in the ribs and then they snuggle in comfier again and make it more painful :haha: Maybe me feeling they'll be early is partially hope that I can stop being this uncomfortable all the time :haha:
Saying that though when they aren't moving about I do panic :haha: I'd rather be uncomfortable than panicky!

In for my GTT tomorrow so fingers crossed I get the all clear!


----------



## 1979mummy

Me too!!!


----------



## napamermaid

My due date is 29 October joining this tri 2morrow finally. Second dragged in the beginning can't really believe now it's p passed


----------



## shelleyanddan

I have ny GTT on Thursday .. not looking forward ti it!! Lol


----------



## 3outnumbered

found this thought it might help those suffering like me: :dohh:

Here are some tips to help you cope with sleeping problems during pregnancy:


 Surround yourself with pillows; everyday pillows or oversized ones


 Keep your room temperature at comfortable level. If you are too warm you will find it difficult to relax and sleep


 Sleep on your side with your legs and knees bent. Tuck a pillow under your abdomen and another one between your knees. Tuck one underneath your hip to remove the pressure off your hip


 Don't exercise too close to bedtime as it may actually keep your awake


 Don't eat heavy meal within 2-3 hours of going to bed as this will cause your metabolism to go into overdrive


 Skip the midnight snack if heartburn and indigestion are causing you grief


 Stretch your calves to prevent middle of the night cramps


 Drink a cup of warm milk


 Have a warm bath


 Practice relaxation breathing in bed


 Go do something else rather than tossing and turning in bed. Hit the sack once again when you start to feel tired.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi, 
I am due october 14th with a little boy.

Above tips re sleeping are brill...... I actually slept from 10 till 5 last night so feel. MAssivly refreshed ( not slept that well in weeks) my tip was ( possibly TMI) when having my 'before bed wee' i sat for a while after i thought i was done, rocked back and forth a bit then brushed my teeth nd tried again for a wee and and low and behold a few seconds later i had another big wee.... So with my bladder was truely empty i slept so well. :happydance:

Dawn x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I had mine last week, was not as bad as i thought..... Baby wiggled massivly throughout which was lovely :flower: good luck with it, i am sure you will be fine. 




shelleyanddan said:


> I have ny GTT on Thursday .. not looking forward ti it!! Lol


----------



## shelleyanddan

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I had mine last week, was not as bad as i thought..... Baby wiggled massivly throughout which was lovely :flower: good luck with it, i am sure you will be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelleyanddan said:
> 
> 
> I have ny GTT on Thursday .. not looking forward ti it!! LolClick to expand...

Haha our bubbys probably love such a high sugar intake!! :)


----------



## shelleyanddan

Anyone else got an achy belly? I feel sore up the top like im being super stretched!!


----------



## carlyjade86

I did yesterday shell! I felt like I'm ready to burst to be honest! Tryin to get comfortable last night but it felt like the fat was being pulled off my ribs! For a baby who's head rests on my cervix, I'm not sure how she can reach my ribs!?


----------



## 1979mummy

LaraB said:


> I'm due 22nd with a girly :) No other 22nd's on the list ooh!

Hi Lara B. I am due on the 22nd, also with a girl! :cloud9:

Looks like it's just us at the moment. So excited!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all. 

Could i be added to tis october thread aswel please. Im in one october thread but not this haha. Im due 5th October ad my bump is yellow. 

Hope every1 is doing well x


----------



## LaraB

1979mummy said:


> LaraB said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 22nd with a girly :) No other 22nd's on the list ooh!
> 
> Hi Lara B. I am due on the 22nd, also with a girl! :cloud9:
> 
> Looks like it's just us at the moment. So excited!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hi :D Exciting!! Just wish it would hurry up being pregnant is over rated I want to meet my little girl! Where are you from ? x


----------



## dizzydoll

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi,
> I am due october 14th with a little boy.
> 
> Above tips re sleeping are brill...... I actually slept from 10 till 5 last night so feel. MAssivly refreshed ( not slept that well in weeks) my tip was ( possibly TMI) when having my 'before bed wee' i sat for a while after i thought i was done, rocked back and forth a bit then brushed my teeth nd tried again for a wee and and low and behold a few seconds later i had another big wee.... So with my bladder was truely empty i slept so well. :happydance:
> 
> Dawn x

I do this too and it does help a lot with the getting up in the middle of the night needing to pee! :)



Dawnlouise30 said:


> I had mine last week, was not as bad as i thought..... Baby wiggled massivly throughout which was lovely :flower: good luck with it, i am sure you will be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelleyanddan said:
> 
> 
> I have ny GTT on Thursday .. not looking forward ti it!! LolClick to expand...

I had mne this morning and baby hardly moved the whole time! Usually if I eat something sweet they go crazy, been a very quiet morning for them but I think lately they've been getting more active in the evenings.



shelleyanddan said:


> Anyone else got an achy belly? I feel sore up the top like im being super stretched!!

Yes!! Really feeling super stretched at the moment! SO uncomfortable!


----------



## shelleyanddan

carlyjade86 said:


> I did yesterday shell! I felt like I'm ready to burst to be honest! Tryin to get comfortable last night but it felt like the fat was being pulled off my ribs! For a baby who's head rests on my cervix, I'm not sure how she can reach my ribs!?

I hear that!! Sometimes i wonder if its a baby or an octopus in there!! ;)
I had a shocking nights sleep last night, my lower back & hips get so sore when im laying down, changing positions is sooooo painful!! Im going to invest in a pregnancy pillow that way i can have it between my knees & also under my bump. 

Carlyjade when is your GTT?


----------



## shelleyanddan

Dizzydoll is it hard being team yellow?? OH & Myself originally wanted to have a surprise but found it sooooo tempting!! U must have such strong willpower!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Shellyanddan its getting harder every appointment to stay team yellow haha :) I think the only thing keeping us going is that we both always said we wanted a surprise so neither wants to disappoint the other one haha :)
I am envious of people who have been able to buy proper outfits and all that stuff that just doesn't come in gender neutral haha :)

On pregnancy pillows I honestly wouldn't be without my dreamgenii!! I've had it since I was 12 weeks and its not left the bed sinc except when I've been sleeping elsewhere haha :) its a lifesaver!!


----------



## mztova

HI! I am due October 28th and we are having a boy!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Heather1

New to third tri today! I am 27 weeks with a baby boy, due October 31st. :ninja:


----------



## shelleyanddan

Aww it will be worth it though when you are holding your surprise in your arms! I will have to keep my eye out for a dreamgenii they look pretty good! Do you sleep on your left side?


----------



## LilOopsy

Hey ladies... Will update list ASAP. On bed rest at moment for food poisoning... But it's finally clearing so should be on again soon :) 

Ps... 2 months left to October!!! Eek!!


Pps... Dreamgenii... Can't live without mine!


----------



## FranciscaM

LilOopsy said:


> Ps... 2 months left to October!!! Eek!!

I know! I woke today and thought same... starting to feel real now that we are all going to be Mummies in next couple months! I only got 2 babies left on ticker too!

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ladybugbaba

can i be put on plz :) due 15th oct :girl:


----------



## Daniellexoxox

Does October still seem so far away to anyone else??

I'll be full term September 12th and that's when the eviction process starts (what's the harm trying a few old wives tales eh?!), and I know that's only next month but I'm working hardly any shifts and I've finished Uni and I'm just bored!!!


----------



## annabelle29

Ladybugbaba said:


> can i be put on plz :) due 15th oct :girl:

I'm due on the 15th with a girly too!! How're you holding up with taking care of 3 boys also?? I have one boy and it's tough some days to keep up with him. :wacko:


----------



## charlie_lael

LilOopsy said:


> Hey ladies... Will update list ASAP. On bed rest at moment for food poisoning... But it's finally clearing so should be on again soon :)
> 
> Ps... 2 months left to October!!! Eek!!
> 
> 
> Pps... Dreamgenii... Can't live without mine!

Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## shelleyanddan

ATTENTION LADIES WHO HAVE HAD GTT!

mine is today but im unsure if im allowed to drink water or not???


----------



## Erised

You're allowed to sip water (according to my midwife anyway)
Don't neck a pint glass in one go, but sipping it slowly is just fine. Water only though


----------



## shelleyanddan

Thank you! Of course its one of those days when ive woken up with the driest mouth EVER :dohh:


----------



## lookin4bump

Hello 
Can I be added to the list please? My due date is 25th October and I am team pink! 
Thank you 
:hugs:


----------



## JayDee

I just realised that, whatever happens, even if I get to the end and have to be induced, my baby will be here not next month but the month after - seems quite close now - exciting :happydance:

LilOopsy - hope you feel better soon. Do you know what you got food poisioning from btw, anything we should all be avoiding?


----------



## Katia-xO

Daniellexoxox said:


> Does October still seem so far away to anyone else??
> 
> I'll be full term September 12th and that's when the eviction process starts (what's the harm trying a few old wives tales eh?!), and I know that's only next month but I'm working hardly any shifts and I've finished Uni and I'm just bored!!!

It does! Lol I think I'll be more excited when it's less than 4 weeks to go sorta thing.. I'm on maternity now so I'm SO bored its untrue! Was lovely first week now I've nothing to do that I'm allowed to do :( x


----------



## chetnaz

I'm due on the 21st Oct and it's a girl


----------



## dizzydoll

shelleyanddan said:


> Aww it will be worth it though when you are holding your surprise in your arms! I will have to keep my eye out for a dreamgenii they look pretty good! Do you sleep on your left side?

Yup I mostly sleep on my left, if I roll over to my right I can only manage a few mins as that's where bubs lies and I get a good kicking to get me to move back so they have more room lol :) Bossy baby already :)



LilOopsy said:


> Hey ladies... Will update list ASAP. On bed rest at moment for food poisoning... But it's finally clearing so should be on again soon :)
> 
> Ps... 2 months left to October!!! Eek!!
> 
> 
> Pps... Dreamgenii... Can't live without mine!

:hugs: sorry to hear about the food poisoning hun hope you're ok?



shelleyanddan said:


> ATTENTION LADIES WHO HAVE HAD GTT!
> 
> mine is today but im unsure if im allowed to drink water or not???

I know it's a bit late but yep you can sip at water if you're thirsty but don't drink loads because it'll affect the results :) Hope it went ok!


----------



## LilOopsy

JayDee said:


> I just realised that, whatever happens, even if I get to the end and have to be induced, my baby will be here not next month but the month after - seems quite close now - exciting :happydance:
> 
> LilOopsy - hope you feel better soon. Do you know what you got food poisioning from btw, anything we should all be avoiding?

Quiche... I know I know... Egg lol... Shoulda guessed eh? But everyone said quiche was fine coz the egg was cooked in them


Turns out the restaurant had no clue how to cook! Lol


Fortunately it's leaving my system and bub is doing great kicking lots so MWs have no concerns about her health :) 


So women!!! Quiche!!! AVOIIIIID lol


----------



## LilOopsy

*list updated 02/08/2012​*

*could everyone check the list for me please make sure you are all in the right place

also a few of you havent told me your bump colours yet so i have you down as tbc... If you could update me that would be great! ​*


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw no!! Is it bad that you mentioning quiche has made me really really want some :rofl: Think I'll steer clear just to be safe though haha :)


----------



## LilOopsy

dizzydoll said:


> Aw no!! Is it bad that you mentioning quiche has made me really really want some :rofl: Think I'll steer clear just to be safe though haha :)

Lol!!! Don't dooooooo it! *jumps infront of you to save you from the evil quiche* 


Serious tho... I ordered "chicken and chorizo PIE"... When it came out it was this silly quiche pie... It was kinda sloppy looking and I even said to my other half I wasn't too sure about it. Both he and my friend said it was fine... 


U should always trust your gut instinct! Lesson learnt lol


----------



## dizzydoll

Ugh ok sloppy looking has turned me off :rofl:
Yup I agree with trusting your instincts even when not preggo and my golden rule always is if you think something might smell funny chuck it don't smell again to be sure lol :)


----------



## Islander

I guess I'm quite lucky... I hate quiche, eggs, blue cheese, pate, coffee etc so I haven't missed them :) but I used to hate chocolate and now can't get enough (I promise, I absolutley, did not, just buy a chocolate fudge cake and also have cake for breakfast...nope, not me )


----------



## LilOopsy

Islander said:


> I guess I'm quite lucky... I hate quiche, eggs, blue cheese, pate, coffee etc so I haven't missed them :) but I used to hate chocolate and now can't get enough (I promise, I absolutley, did not, just buy a chocolate fudge cake and also have cake for breakfast...nope, not me )

Mhmmmm and I'm not addicted to white lion bars either ;) I believe ya! LOL!


In all honesty I used to love all those things... But it seems like so long since I had them that I no longer miss them. 


What gets me is how hard it is to give up food for a diet... But the second we get pregnant we can cut them out! Willpower fail!


----------



## dizzydoll

Mmm cake!!! I'd love a nice big slice of cake now haha :)

The only thing I really really miss is runny eggs, everything else I can pretty much take or leave but I'd murder a good runny egg now haha :)


----------



## LilOopsy

dizzydoll said:


> Mmm cake!!! I'd love a nice big slice of cake now haha :)
> 
> The only thing I really really miss is runny eggs, everything else I can pretty much take or leave but I'd murder a good runny egg now haha :)

Omg yes!!! Runny eggs! I used to love a good boiled egg n soldiers... ( I know... 30 and I still cut little soldiers up lol) but omg... I miss them so muuuuch!


----------



## shellideaks

LilOopsy said:


> Mhmmmm and I'm not addicted to white lion bars either ;)

White Lion bars? As in the chocolate bar? I need more information on this!


----------



## Islander

shellideaks said:


> LilOopsy said:
> 
> 
> Mhmmmm and I'm not addicted to white lion bars either ;)
> 
> White Lion bars? As in the chocolate bar? I need more information on this!Click to expand...

Me too!!! i've never seen them....but sounds goooood :)


----------



## LilOopsy

Islander said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOopsy said:
> 
> 
> Mhmmmm and I'm not addicted to white lion bars either ;)
> 
> White Lion bars? As in the chocolate bar? I need more information on this!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!!! i've never seen them....but sounds goooood :)Click to expand...

Mhmmmm ladies... It's true. The shop on the corner had them in this week.... I think I've eaten him out of stock already lol


Think your average lion bar but white choccy and caramel! SOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Daniellexoxox

dizzydoll said:


> Mmm cake!!! I'd love a nice big slice of cake now haha :)
> 
> The only thing I really really miss is runny eggs, everything else I can pretty much take or leave but I'd murder a good runny egg now haha :)


Oh dear, I had runny egg yesterday and didn't even think! I also had prawns on the weekend although they were cooked...I'm fine & baby is active as ever.


----------



## shellideaks

LilOopsy said:


> Islander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOopsy said:
> 
> 
> Mhmmmm and I'm not addicted to white lion bars either ;)
> 
> White Lion bars? As in the chocolate bar? I need more information on this!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!!! i've never seen them....but sounds goooood :)Click to expand...
> 
> Mhmmmm ladies... It's true. The shop on the corner had them in this week.... I think I've eaten him out of stock already lol
> 
> 
> Think your average lion bar but white choccy and caramel! SOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOD!Click to expand...

That's OH's mission for this weekend sorted, locate me a white Lion bar. I need these in my life! :thumbup:


----------



## 1979mummy

LaraB said:


> 1979mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaraB said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 22nd with a girly :) No other 22nd's on the list ooh!
> 
> Hi Lara B. I am due on the 22nd, also with a girl! :cloud9:
> 
> Looks like it's just us at the moment. So excited!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi :D Exciting!! Just wish it would hurry up being pregnant is over rated I want to meet my little girl! Where are you from ? xClick to expand...

Hi. I am from Nottinghamshire, where are you from? I had my 28 week midwife appt today, all good still. I have everything ready for baby now (apart from a name) so I think the next few weeks will drag! x :flower:


----------



## 3outnumbered

oh you have just reminded me i bought a flapjack today, going to eat it with hot chocolate. x:thumbup:


----------



## charlie_lael

dizzydoll said:


> Mmm cake!!! I'd love a nice big slice of cake now haha :)
> 
> The only thing I really really miss is runny eggs, everything else I can pretty much take or leave but I'd murder a good runny egg now haha :)

I've been eating runny eggs like crazy and doctor says baby is perfect. :thumbup: I'm sure you'll be fine to have just one. :winkwink:


----------



## Loveandlife

October 23rd for me, and it's a boy!!


----------



## Mrs R

Can I add my name too please?

Have just wondered over, bit scary in here lol

We're team yellow, Oct 31st. Baby number 3 for us : )


----------



## JayDee

Stop talking about chocolate, it's too early in the morning at the time I'm reading this lol!

I have soilders with boiled eggs and I'm 32, DH is 35 and he does too! I've had a couple of runny eggs while I've been pregnant, but from our own chickens so I know they were only laid a couple of hours before. 
I don't like blue cheese, pate and the stuff that is off limits because of what's in it, the stuff that's just because of the risk of food poisioning I'm just being careful, if I trust the source I'll eat it (e.g. medium steak in a nice restaurant) but if I'm not sure I won't. Seems to be working ok so far, but not suggesting anyone else follows this rule, trust your own feelings on it.


----------



## shellideaks

Walking to work this morning and I popped in a little corner shop to get some Wotsits and what did they have in there....white Lion bars! I bought 2 haha. And some Wham bars as well :D

I tend to only eat scrambled eggs but that's cos I'm not the best cook and they're simple to make lol,


----------



## LilOopsy

shellideaks said:


> Walking to work this morning and I popped in a little corner shop to get some Wotsits and what did they have in there....white Lion bars! I bought 2 haha. And some Wham bars as well :D
> 
> I tend to only eat scrambled eggs but that's cos I'm not the best cook and they're simple to make lol,

Walked into my shop this morning and what did they have in there this morning...


NO WHITE OR NORMAL LION BARS!!!!!! NONE NADA ZILLLLLCH!!!


I'm in shock lol... I can't have eaten his whole supply by myself surely lol


----------



## Katia-xO

OR NORMAL? Oh hell no.. :dohh:


----------



## shellideaks

That's terrible, I'd be complaining to the shop if I was you haha.


----------



## Islander

i ate our shop out of frozen chocolate cakes...i swalloed my pride and asked them to order more in...and they did - picked one up yesterday!lol :D


----------



## LaraB

JayDee said:


> Ok, so just over 2 months to go until due dates come round for some of us in this group, how early do you think we'll get our first birth announcement?
> 
> I'm going to say....12th September, and hopefully from someone due at the beginning of October so baby is technically term by the time he or she arrives. I want everyone to be able to take their babies straight home without and special care required.

Why the 12th?! There's been so many weird signs that our bubs is gonna come on September 12th (just silly things, people's dreams etc) right from the start of this pregnancy, and you just happen to guess that someone on this thread will give birth on the 12th  Why couldn't you have said 13th or 11th hahaha xx


----------



## LaraB

1979mummy said:


> LaraB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1979mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaraB said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 22nd with a girly :) No other 22nd's on the list ooh!
> 
> Hi Lara B. I am due on the 22nd, also with a girl! :cloud9:
> 
> Looks like it's just us at the moment. So excited!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi :D Exciting!! Just wish it would hurry up being pregnant is over rated I want to meet my little girl! Where are you from ? xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi. I am from Nottinghamshire, where are you from? I had my 28 week midwife appt today, all good still. I have everything ready for baby now (apart from a name) so I think the next few weeks will drag! x :flower:Click to expand...

I'm from Edinburgh, but live in..ahem.. the wonderful Dundee. Glad to hear your bubs is all ok! Do you have nursery finished? We have bought literally everything we need, but can't build the cot etc as ceiling needs plastered and flooring done :( should hopefully get all that done in the next couple of weeks. Sick of seeing all her clothes sitting around in plastic bags and not in drawers! Do you have a shortlist of names? x


----------



## Islander

our nursery needs to be insulated and plastered before we can do anything with it!lol...so you can't be doing as badly as us!haha


----------



## 3outnumbered

Having builidng works done on my house from today, going to have to move out for four weeks. 

when i come back hopefully to brand new bathroom, i will only have four weeks to go before baby gets here, then it will be really close! ekk!!

:happydance:


----------



## urchin

I'm about to get my kitchen ripped out, replastered and a new one in .... all with 6 weeks to go - I have everything crossed that Eenie doesn't decide to make an early appearance!


----------



## ourturnnext

Hope all your DIY goes well ladies, it'll all be worth it I'm sure. We've been having a new staircase put in, its needed doing since we moved into the house three years ago, but I was insistent to my DH it needed doing beofre I got too heavily pregnant. Just need to sand it and paint it now..... urghhhh I can't be bothered!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Your shouldn't be doing it anyways, the particles from sanding and the fumes from painting or staining could be harmful. If you insist wear a mask and gloves with fans running and windows open.


----------



## dizzydoll

LilOopsy said:


> Omg yes!!! Runny eggs! I used to love a good boiled egg n soldiers... ( I know... 30 and I still cut little soldiers up lol) but omg... I miss them so muuuuch!

Haha never too old for egg and soldiers :haha:



Daniellexoxox said:


> Oh dear, I had runny egg yesterday and didn't even think! I also had prawns on the weekend although they were cooked...I'm fine & baby is active as ever.




charlie_lael said:


> I've been eating runny eggs like crazy and doctor says baby is perfect. :thumbup: I'm sure you'll be fine to have just one. :winkwink:

Haha I know the risk is probably quite sm
all and I'm not being too picky over what I'm eating but with eggs if I have one I'll want one every day so easier to have self control this way :rofl:

I really don't envy all you ladies having DIY and renovations done over the next few weeks!! Just moving house and not having everything totally unpacked is stressing me out enough haha :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Dizzy- I hear you on the stress of life with boxes! I just want Sept 1st to be here already!


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha I have no excuse really as we are in the new house now almost 4 weeks :haha:
I think I just did too much those first few days I've abandoned it since haha :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's called being tired. Welcome to third tri! I start do many things and just can't bring mysf to finish them. What makes it worse? I'm stubborn and will probably overdo it, and not ask for help.


----------



## dizzydoll

Haha I'mt he same if I start something I'll keep going til I'm actually in pain so I'm better off not starting haha :)


----------



## Budgie22

Hello all..I havent posted here for such a long time!.lol..so sorry..Im due 22nd October-and its a little girlie!:):)..(we hope!.lol).:flower:


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi girls!! :hi: Just coming over to 3rd tri, can you add me to the list?? Due October 28th. 

Can't believe I am here, time is FLYING! Hope you're all doing well, andI'm looking forward to sharing in the home stretch with you!


----------



## shelleyanddan

Budgie22 said:


> and its a little girlie!:):)..(we hope!.lol).:flower:

I hear you! We were told at 20 wk scan that we r having a girl but i cant help worrying that a little boy will pop out & come to a nursery full of girls stuff!!


----------



## urchin

painting is ok as long as you steer clear of solvent based paints. I managed to find both waterbased primer and gloss to do my woodwork with.

As far as sanding goes, you're ok as long as it isn't old paintwork you're doing as that will probably be lead based paint. If the paintwork is old, best not to risk it - get OH to do it and you go out til it's done. Make sure he wears a mask and hoovers well after :thumbup:


----------



## LaraB

Budgie22 said:


> Hello all..I havent posted here for such a long time!.lol..so sorry..Im due 22nd October-and its a little girlie!:):)..(we hope!.lol).:flower:

Ooh welcome! You're the 3rd one of us due on 22nd :) all girlies! Wonder who will go first x


----------



## LilOopsy

I'm so happy... My OH has finally finished the much needed DIY in the room we've made the nursery. It used to be our storage room for junk... So it's amazing to finally see it plastered, floored and painted. 

Tomorrow I get to build her flat pack furniture up, out up her border and even put up the curtains :D yayyyyyyy! Can start to make it look like a nursery finally...


At present its a white shell lol


----------



## sprogsmummy

25th, sprogsmummy and team :pink:


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw I wish I was where u are oopsy! Our nursery is a empty shell still... Full of decorating stuff where we've had to do up the house first! The hall and landing are nearly finished... Just gotta gloss while we wait for the plasterer to come and to the babys room... We can then do the new skirting and coving and flooring etc and I cannot wait!!!


----------



## ourturnnext

shelleyanddan said:


> Budgie22 said:
> 
> 
> and its a little girlie!:):)..(we hope!.lol).:flower:
> 
> I hear you! We were told at 20 wk scan that we r having a girl but i cant help worrying that a little boy will pop out & come to a nursery full of girls stuff!!Click to expand...

I feel exactly the same too!!! Even though the sonographer said "it's completely flat, I've looked at it from all angles and there's nothing there that tells me you're having anything but a girl" (or words to that effect) I still think "I bet its a boy" which would be completely fine with us, I'd just be gutted at wasting all the girly clothes I've bought!

Oooh I feel really excited all of a sudden after reading all these latest posts about the nurseries/DIY etc.... We really are on the home stretch now arent we :happydance:


----------



## shelleyanddan

Very exciting!!! :) 

Carly is it your birthday today??


----------



## Budgie22

Hey Shelley:))..im exactly the same as you..my scan at 20 weeks said it 'appears to be female'..Im having a scan tomoz..still cant help thinking it may still be a boy and be dressed in girly stuff!..(not that he would notice.lol)


----------



## maisie78

We're having our bathroom ripped out and a new one put in from a week on Monday. I'm NOT looking forward to being without the bathroom at 32 weeks pregnant but it has to be done before the baby arrives. Thankfully we live on the same street as OH's parents so will be able to just nip over the road when nature calls. Once it's done I can finally get going on the nursery. I didn't see the point until the bathroom was done because of all the dust.


----------



## carlyjade86

It was yesterday shell. Wrong side of 25 now :( 30 will soon be approaching! Eek! Lol


----------



## LilOopsy

carlyjade86 said:


> It was yesterday shell. Wrong side of 25 now :( 30 will soon be approaching! Eek! Lol

Hey! Nowt wrong with 30 ;) lol


----------



## carlyjade86

Probably not but I want to be in my twenteens forever lol


----------



## LilOopsy

carlyjade86 said:


> Probably not but I want to be in my twenteens forever lol

I've been in denial since march... I'm 30-teen still 


Happy belated birthday... That almost said bloated birthday thanks to the genius of predictive text ;)


----------



## carlyjade86

Haha love predictive text. My iPhone loves to make me look utterly r*tarded! And I don't need a lot of help in that respect... :blush: hehe. 
But thank u very much! :hugs:


----------



## Katia-xO

maisie78 said:


> We're having our bathroom ripped out and a new one put in from a week on Monday. I'm NOT looking forward to being without the bathroom at 32 weeks pregnant but it has to be done before the baby arrives. Thankfully we live on the same street as OH's parents so will be able to just nip over the road when nature calls. Once it's done I can finally get going on the nursery. I didn't see the point until the bathroom was done because of all the dust.

Arghhh I feel your pain, we're having a full new kitchen and it's taking a lot longer than expected.. Never thought I'd miss a sink so much!! So sick of takeaways for once :haha:

Hope all goes smoothly and quickly for you! We can't do our nursery til this is done either, the nursery floor is ripped up so spotlights can be fitted in the kitchen :dohh: xx


----------



## FranciscaM

We'll be moving into new flat when I am 31 weeks. So glad we're getting it all ready before then. 

Once moved, I may not be online until after baby comes, as we have to set up connection at new flat. I may try to sneak out to internet cafe though to read how you all doing!!


----------



## urchin

We will be ripping our kitchen out this weekend ... gas pipes get moved on 16th then plastering starts on 20th .... hoping to get the new one in the week after

Not looking forward to 3-4 weeks with no kitchen - wahhhhh! :brat:


----------



## dae114

I'm due 10/22 with a baby boy!:)


----------



## Katia-xO

urchin said:


> We will be ripping our kitchen out this weekend ... gas pipes get moved on 16th then plastering starts on 20th .... hoping to get the new one in the week after
> 
> Not looking forward to 3-4 weeks with no kitchen - wahhhhh! :brat:

I've had 2 weeks already & looking at another week without.. It is horrible :dohh: I hope it passes quickly!


----------



## Ltoth

urchin said:


> We will be ripping our kitchen out this weekend ... gas pipes get moved on 16th then plastering starts on 20th .... hoping to get the new one in the week after
> 
> Not looking forward to 3-4 weeks with no kitchen - wahhhhh! :brat:

We are living at my MIL'S and she had her whole downstairs renovated.. we have not had a kitchen since July 6th.. and still dont! :wacko: We dont have an entire downstairs actually, so i feel your pain!:hugs:


----------



## JayDee

LaraB said:


> Why the 12th?! There's been so many weird signs that our bubs is gonna come on September 12th (just silly things, people's dreams etc) right from the start of this pregnancy, and you just happen to guess that someone on this thread will give birth on the 12th  Why couldn't you have said 13th or 11th hahaha xx

I'm not sure TBH, maybe because 12/09/12 is a "nice" date when you write it down. I think mine's going to come on 21/10/12 because I think that looks nice written down too lol. DS keeps saying she's going to come on daddy's birthday which is 16/10 so wonder which is better: mother's intuition or sibling bond???


There is nothing wrong with 30, although I did spend the year in denial that I was 30 as I had a one month old baby on my 30th birthday so didn't really celebrate or get any real presents etc (don't feel too sorry for me though, I did get a very thoughtful and relatively expensive mother's day gift). For anyone who can't be bothered to do the maths from my ticker that now makes me 32 which is fine, I'm kind of over being old now :haha:

After I've been whinging that I feel massive this time I decided to depress myself even more and look at last time's bump pics to compare. Guess what? There isn't much in it I don't think now. It look a lot longer for me to be showing properly the first time but... well, see what you think.
Apologies for the exposed bump pics, it was the one I had from last time which I thought I could most easily replicate for comparison.
White top, no head is pregnancy 1, grey topwith the phone over my face is this time.

*Edit* actually looking side by side like that this one is bigger, but not as much as it feels like it is!
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks j.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 9









29 weeks s.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## shelleyanddan

carlyjade86 said:


> It was yesterday shell. Wrong side of 25 now :( 30 will soon be approaching! Eek! Lol

Happy belated birthday !! :) i added u on facebook, just so u know its me :)


----------



## urchin

I've got a quiz for you Octoberites ....

I went for my 1st antenatal class tonight, and guess which one of us I bumped into there?


----------



## dizzydoll

FranciscaM said:


> We'll be moving into new flat when I am 31 weeks. So glad we're getting it all ready before then.
> 
> Once moved, I may not be online until after baby comes, as we have to set up connection at new flat. I may try to sneak out to internet cafe though to read how you all doing!!

Aw we'll miss ya around Francisca hope the move goes well for you and you get to update us at least when baby arrives :)



urchin said:


> I've got a quiz for you Octoberites ....
> 
> I went for my 1st antenatal class tonight, and guess which one of us I bumped into there?

Haha no way who did ya meet? :) It really is a small world lol :)


----------



## Foomby

My son is due on October 28th  very excited to meet my little kicker:baby:


----------



## Nixtey

Anyone else feel like their insides are constantly being stroked? it's such an odd feeling!!!

On the other hand, can actually feel a little foot each time if i put my hand on it! which is insanely cute considering it only feels about this big!


[_____________]


----------



## Egyptiangirl

Hi everyone,

Have already been lurking around for a week or so here so thought I'd add my info too. I'm due 20th Oct and having a boy! x


----------



## berrukins

Hi! Our 2nd daughter is also due this October 14th!


----------



## ourturnnext

Nixtey said:


> Anyone else feel like their insides are constantly being stroked? it's such an odd feeling!!!
> 
> On the other hand, can actually feel a little foot each time if i put my hand on it! which is insanely cute considering it only feels about this big!
> 
> 
> [_____________]

AHhh yes I love this, I keep getting little bulges appearing around the sides of my bump and when I press them they move away dead quickly! They feel so small and cute :cloud9:


----------



## Daniellexoxox

I've just seen....a poster for a halloween party!

That means October must be soon, right?! LoL


----------



## dizzydoll

I've felt a little leg and a foot poke out but usually it's their bum they are shoving out at me :rofl:


----------



## nicoley

Hi there due October 25th...team blue!! :)


----------



## kristel_

I'm due October 10th with a Boy. Although i just reeeeally think he's going to be early!


----------



## glitterfly

JayDee said:


> LaraB said:
> 
> 
> Why the 12th?! There's been so many weird signs that our bubs is gonna come on September 12th (just silly things, people's dreams etc) right from the start of this pregnancy, and you just happen to guess that someone on this thread will give birth on the 12th  Why couldn't you have said 13th or 11th hahaha xx
> 
> I'm not sure TBH, maybe because 12/09/12 is a "nice" date when you write it down. I think mine's going to come on 21/10/12 because I think that looks nice written down too lol. DS keeps saying she's going to come on daddy's birthday which is 16/10 so wonder which is better: mother's intuition or sibling bond???
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with 30, although I did spend the year in denial that I was 30 as I had a one month old baby on my 30th birthday so didn't really celebrate or get any real presents etc (don't feel too sorry for me though, I did get a very thoughtful and relatively expensive mother's day gift). For anyone who can't be bothered to do the maths from my ticker that now makes me 32 which is fine, I'm kind of over being old now :haha:
> 
> After I've been whinging that I feel massive this time I decided to depress myself even more and look at last time's bump pics to compare. Guess what? There isn't much in it I don't think now. It look a lot longer for me to be showing properly the first time but... well, see what you think.
> Apologies for the exposed bump pics, it was the one I had from last time which I thought I could most easily replicate for comparison.
> White top, no head is pregnancy 1, grey topwith the phone over my face is this time.
> 
> *Edit* actually looking side by side like that this one is bigger, but not as much as it feels like it is!Click to expand...

Wow! Your bump is so small and cute! Sooo jealous!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Gabber

dizzydoll said:


> I've felt a little leg and a foot poke out but usually it's their bum they are shoving out at me :rofl:

I can't tell if it's a foot, hand, bum, etc, but I see and feel movements and kicks all the time:baby: I wonder if I will be able to tell later at the end of my pregnancy...


----------



## Lisa92881

Daniellexoxox said:


> I've just seen....a poster for a halloween party!
> 
> That means October must be soon, right?! LoL

I got so excited (and a little freaked out) the other day because they have already put up the sign for the Halloween store that opens near me every year! Can't believe we are FINALLY so close to October!!!:happydance:


----------



## dizzydoll

Gabber said:


> dizzydoll said:
> 
> 
> I've felt a little leg and a foot poke out but usually it's their bum they are shoving out at me :rofl:
> 
> I can't tell if it's a foot, hand, bum, etc, but I see and feel movements and kicks all the time:baby: I wonder if I will be able to tell later at the end of my pregnancy...Click to expand...

I've been able to definitely tell bum for a while because it literally almost never goes back in haha :) Only really this week that I can tell feet and legs because they are attached to said bum :rofl:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Gabber said:


> dizzydoll said:
> 
> 
> I've felt a little leg and a foot poke out but usually it's their bum they are shoving out at me :rofl:
> 
> I can't tell if it's a foot, hand, bum, etc, but I see and feel movements and kicks all the time:baby: I wonder if I will be able to tell later at the end of my pregnancy...Click to expand...

Ditto- don't know what it is that's sticking out, but he sticks bits out plenty!! lol

xxx


----------



## bitethebullet

5_Year_Plan said:


> Gabber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzydoll said:
> 
> 
> I've felt a little leg and a foot poke out but usually it's their bum they are shoving out at me :rofl:
> 
> I can't tell if it's a foot, hand, bum, etc, but I see and feel movements and kicks all the time:baby: I wonder if I will be able to tell later at the end of my pregnancy...Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto- don't know what it is that's sticking out, but he sticks bits out plenty!! lol
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I've just started to get something poking out- doesn't feel jabby enough to be a limb, think she shifts about and sticks her bum out. I appear to be getting little jabs high up on my right side and low down on my bowel...at the same time- tall baby?! Wish I could work out which way up she is.

Am I the only one due on the 18th?! I need a bump buddy!


----------



## JayDee

I can tell which bit it is because I know where she's laid. Feet and bum are at the top of the bump at opposite sides.
To me, feet feel boney, bum just feels like a lump.


----------



## jasminep0489

bitethebullet said:


> 5_Year_Plan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzydoll said:
> 
> 
> I've felt a little leg and a foot poke out but usually it's their bum they are shoving out at me :rofl:
> 
> I can't tell if it's a foot, hand, bum, etc, but I see and feel movements and kicks all the time:baby: I wonder if I will be able to tell later at the end of my pregnancy...Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto- don't know what it is that's sticking out, but he sticks bits out plenty!! lol
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I've just started to get something poking out- doesn't feel jabby enough to be a limb, think she shifts about and sticks her bum out. I appear to be getting little jabs high up on my right side and low down on my bowel...at the same time- tall baby?! Wish I could work out which way up she is.
> 
> Am I the only one due on the 18th?! I need a bump buddy!Click to expand...

 Sorry, I'm one day ahead of you. A few places have put me at the 18th but my dr. says 17th. It's strange to see 7 or 8 or more on one day and hardly anyone the next day. :shrug:

I've given up trying to tell how my boy's lying in there. I sometimes think he has more than two legs and arms. Octopus maybe? :haha:


----------



## 3outnumbered

Growth Scan went beautifully well, baby measures fine, head down placenta high, sneaked some pics into my notes as well!!!

My Bathroom is no more!!! sob 
:cry:

Have moved me and the kids to me mums, so am now thinking how daft i am having it done so close to baby being born. 

OH has a mini digger and on to the second skip, i hope the pace keeps up, i just cant bring myself to look, i am stressing about it already!!!

xx


----------



## carlyjade86

Another thread my fat fingers unsubscribed me from!!! 
Hi again girls :) 
Urchin - who did u bump in too?!? 

I can tell where baby is lying as u can feel and see the bulge in my pelvis where her head is, then if I tense, u can actually see her body straight up the middle! Normally get a bump out my side then where her feet are... I think is so cute but it does freak my OH out. Her position doesn't change much, she just likes throwing karate moves


----------



## LilOopsy

dizzydoll said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> I've got a quiz for you Octoberites ....
> 
> I went for my 1st antenatal class tonight, and guess which one of us I bumped into there?
> 
> Haha no way who did ya meet? :) It really is a small world lol :)Click to expand...

Haha she met this crazy lady right here!

Was actually a great class too... Made me chuckle a lot!

PS will update list tomorrow as I'm busy building the last of the flat pack furniture today! Exciiiiting!


----------



## Nixtey

I've only just managed to see that it's a foot rather than some random body part! 
ahhh October is really soon! so excited, but scared at the same time! I'm not scared of labour itself though, is that odd?


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw no way! How lovely! :D 

Good luck with the flat pack. I love flat pack! Feel such a sense of accomplishment wen it's finished lol


----------



## LilOopsy

carlyjade86 said:


> Aw no way! How lovely! :D
> 
> Good luck with the flat pack. I love flat pack! Feel such a sense of accomplishment wen it's finished lol

I love doing it... But my OH wont let me do the last piece on my own as its the cot so it's heavy... I gotta wait till he gets off the phone... I'm so impatient lol


Can't believe her nursery is almost finished... It's crazy! 


And yeah... Urchins lovely :) was such a funny meeting lol


----------



## carlyjade86

My OH won't let me do anything manual - well short of cleaning anyways! 

Aw ur so lucky. I wish mine was started, never mind finished. We bought the cotbed ages ago but it's being stored at my MiLs so I haven't even checked everything is there! She needs a wardrobe now as she's cramping up mine, and most of my clothes stayed boxed and put in the attic from wen we moved lol


----------



## LarLar

Due on the 10th of October with a Boy! :) :flow: xx


----------



## Nixtey

Wow loads of us October Beans are boys!!


----------



## gamblesrh

Nixtey said:


> Wow loads of us October Beans are boys!!

yes it's the year for boy's, my sister in law is pregnant with a boy too


----------



## ourturnnext

I can't find the post now where someone says their bump 'domes' when they tense up and can see the outline of baby's back..... just wanted to say I'm SO relieved to read that someone else has this too, I thought it was just my bump being weird!

I find it's especially prominent when I'm lowering myself into the bath and I always shout my hubby to come and see it and have a feel :) although he doesn't like touching it too much cos he's worried incase he's hurting the baby, awww. Meanwhile, her mean mama pokes and prods her all day to feel her move :blush:


----------



## Nurse1980

Nixtey said:


> Anyone else feel like their insides are constantly being stroked? it's such an odd feeling!!!
> 
> On the other hand, can actually feel a little foot each time if i put my hand on it! which is insanely cute considering it only feels about this big!
> 
> 
> [_____________]

I keep feeling that too! But dont be fooled! Had a 4d scan two weeks ago and baby had her foot resting on her head. The sonographer measured it and it was 6cm long!


----------



## Twinkie210

ourturnnext said:


> I can't find the post now where someone says their bump 'domes' when they tense up and can see the outline of baby's back..... just wanted to say I'm SO relieved to read that someone else has this too, I thought it was just my bump being weird!
> 
> I find it's especially prominent when I'm lowering myself into the bath and I always shout my hubby to come and see it and have a feel :) although he doesn't like touching it too much cos he's worried incase he's hurting the baby, awww. Meanwhile, her mean mama pokes and prods her all day to feel her move :blush:

Is the dome right in the middle of your belly? I have that when I am lifting myself up or lowering myself... I assumed it was muscles or ligaments, LOL. My little guy loves to stick out a random part all the time, I can never tell if it is his head or butt though, but it will be toward the side of my belly and it makes me look all crooked, LOL. I will poke and rub him until he moves, but DH tells me to stop that I am going to hurt him ;) I really think he hurts me more than I hurt him!


----------



## ourturnnext

Yep thats the dome I'm on about, I only noticed it last week but I know its not the head cos she's head down now and her bum's up high near my ribs.

You're totally right about the baby hurting us more than we hurt them, sometimes she gives such a sharp jab x


----------



## cookie25

Please can I go on the list! Sorry I am a bit behind the times as don't get on here often! I am due 27th October with a yellow bump! x


----------



## Islander

thank goodness!i thought it was just me!ha ha! im also a poker...OH is also frightened I'll hurt the wee one so he won't poke and prod lol


----------



## Katia-xO

I think it's a man thing lol mine always says "stop harassing my child!!!" :haha: xx


----------



## carlyjade86

ourturnnext said:


> I can't find the post now where someone says their bump 'domes' when they tense up and can see the outline of baby's back..... just wanted to say I'm SO relieved to read that someone else has this too, I thought it was just my bump being weird!
> 
> I find it's especially prominent when I'm lowering myself into the bath and I always shout my hubby to come and see it and have a feel :) although he doesn't like touching it too much cos he's worried incase he's hurting the baby, awww. Meanwhile, her mean mama pokes and prods her all day to feel her move :blush:

I think it was me!! :D 

My OH shouts at me for shaking my belly and poking... I find if when I'm lying down if I push my belly out when breathing in, she wriggles. I got told off for "starving her of oxygen" doing it last night! Lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

I too get shouted at for aggravating the baby :haha:


----------



## AshleyLK

Twinkie210 said:


> ourturnnext said:
> 
> 
> I can't find the post now where someone says their bump 'domes' when they tense up and can see the outline of baby's back..... just wanted to say I'm SO relieved to read that someone else has this too, I thought it was just my bump being weird!
> 
> I find it's especially prominent when I'm lowering myself into the bath and I always shout my hubby to come and see it and have a feel :) although he doesn't like touching it too much cos he's worried incase he's hurting the baby, awww. Meanwhile, her mean mama pokes and prods her all day to feel her move :blush:
> 
> Is the dome right in the middle of your belly? I have that when I am lifting myself up or lowering myself... I assumed it was muscles or ligaments, LOL. My little guy loves to stick out a random part all the time, I can never tell if it is his head or butt though, but it will be toward the side of my belly and it makes me look all crooked, LOL. I will poke and rub him until he moves, but DH tells me to stop that I am going to hurt him ;) I really think he hurts me more than I hurt him!Click to expand...


I have that exact same thing, particularly if I am flexing my abdomenal muscles while sitting up or the like.


----------



## Mrs.B.

AshleyLK said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ourturnnext said:
> 
> 
> I can't find the post now where someone says their bump 'domes' when they tense up and can see the outline of baby's back..... just wanted to say I'm SO relieved to read that someone else has this too, I thought it was just my bump being weird!
> 
> I find it's especially prominent when I'm lowering myself into the bath and I always shout my hubby to come and see it and have a feel :) although he doesn't like touching it too much cos he's worried incase he's hurting the baby, awww. Meanwhile, her mean mama pokes and prods her all day to feel her move :blush:
> 
> Is the dome right in the middle of your belly? I have that when I am lifting myself up or lowering myself... I assumed it was muscles or ligaments, LOL. My little guy loves to stick out a random part all the time, I can never tell if it is his head or butt though, but it will be toward the side of my belly and it makes me look all crooked, LOL. I will poke and rub him until he moves, but DH tells me to stop that I am going to hurt him ;) I really think he hurts me more than I hurt him!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have that exact same thing, particularly if I am flexing my abdomenal muscles while sitting up or the like.Click to expand...

Mine too today, and I was laughing whilst led on the floor and my belly button pops out :haha:


----------



## Erised

I too get the lump when laying down. I thought it was baby at first, but I'm not sure any more. Now think that maybe it's just muscle and uterus? Don't know!!

DH definitely doesn't shout at me for poking the baby, in fact he's a lot more 'wriggly' with my tummy and tells me she doesn't wake up for me because I'm too gentle  

It is funny though, how right now we're constantly trying to wake up the baby to get kicks out of him / her, yet in a few weeks we'll want them to sleep for a little while so we can have a cup of tea ;)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Personally I don't poke at baby unless I know she's awake. I just can't help but feel if she is interrupted during sleep in there then she'll be a bad sleeper once she's here. So I leave her be, but once she kicks first its game on :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

My poking doesnt really seen to make her move any more than she does before x


----------



## carlyjade86

Anyone else find as soon as they call someone to watch the baby going nuts, or to feel, baby instantly stops?! Mine does all the time! I'm desperate for Elliot to feel his baby sister but she goes shy as soon as I call him over. Right little Madame already!


----------



## Mrs.B.

carlyjade86 said:


> Anyone else find as soon as they call someone to watch the baby going nuts, or to feel, baby instantly stops?! Mine does all the time! I'm desperate for Elliot to feel his baby sister but she goes shy as soon as I call him over. Right little Madame already!

Yes!! Hubby thinks I'm lying when I say shes going mad :dohh:


----------



## LaraB

carlyjade86 said:


> Anyone else find as soon as they call someone to watch the baby going nuts, or to feel, baby instantly stops?! Mine does all the time! I'm desperate for Elliot to feel his baby sister but she goes shy as soon as I call him over. Right little Madame already!

Yup me too! She will move when I call OH over but not crazily like she was doing.. No matter how long he sits and watches or feels. He must think i'm eggagerating when I say 'she's having a party in there' because she never does it for him :(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Totally normal for baby to play shy like that.


----------



## Lisa92881

Me too! I think hubby def thinks I'm exagerrating!!! :dohh:


----------



## ourturnnext

My mum takes it really personally, she'll say "she never kicks for her nana" :wacko:


----------



## carlyjade86

Glad I'm not alone! Thought it was just my baby playing funny buggas coz Ellipt wasn't at all shy when he was in my belly lol


----------



## carlyjade86

carlyjade86 said:


> Anyone else find as soon as they call someone to watch the baby going nuts, or to feel, baby instantly stops?! Mine does all the time! I'm desperate for Elliot to feel his baby sister but she goes shy as soon as I call him over. Right little Madame already!




ourturnnext said:


> My mum takes it really personally, she'll say "she never kicks for her nana" :wacko:

My mam says the same. It was made even worse when my sister managed to feel a sneaky kick lol


----------



## urchin

LilOopsy said:


> carlyjade86 said:
> 
> 
> Aw no way! How lovely! :D
> 
> Good luck with the flat pack. I love flat pack! Feel such a sense of accomplishment wen it's finished lol
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah... Urchins lovely :) was such a funny meeting lolClick to expand...

Awh bless you chikkie :D

We only realised because I called my bump Eenie ... and LilOopsy said that's odd, there's a girl on my forum who calls her baby that :rofl:

As for the wriggling - Eenie's favourite trick is to hide from the doppler. I had a midwife appointment today and there was a student in - the midwife let her loose on me and the second she got the doppler out, Eenie squiggled out of the way!


----------



## Islander

me too!!as soon as OH touches her she hides!lol


----------



## moomoo32

Hi ladies 

Can I be added please :) 

I'm due 28th October a little girl xx


----------



## carlyjade86

My DO likes to give the Doppler a punch or 5 everytime so midwife loses count! Lol. 

Oh wow - what a small world! That's pretty amazin...


----------



## ourturnnext

Awww thats lovely urchin and liloopsy that you bumped into each other, very small world indeed. Must admit, at my antenatal class lastnight I was looking round the other women thinking "i wonder if any of them are on bnb"!


----------



## carlyjade86

No one has mentioned any classes to me yet! I remember having them with my first and watching the birthing vid, tour of the ward - all that stuff! But my midwife hasn't mentioned them this time. Guess I'll bring it up when I go back in 3 wks


----------



## Katia-xO

carlyjade86 said:


> No one has mentioned any classes to me yet! I remember having them with my first and watching the birthing vid, tour of the ward - all that stuff! But my midwife hasn't mentioned them this time. Guess I'll bring it up when I go back in 3 wks

I didn't get told about them til 30 weeks and was booked onto some :) just ask at your next appt xx


----------



## JayDee

I've actually started to get DH to put his hand on my bump when she's kicking a lot to calm her down!
She has given DS a kick a few times, but he doesn't seem that bothered by it either way. Very excited to meet "baby sister" though.
The only time DH feels her really is if he puts his arm round me in bed - she seems to kick loads last thing at night and first thing in a morning.


----------



## Lisa40

Yep my OH calms her down too, disappoints him a bit but it's good for me lol.
Went to a breastfeedimg workshop last night, was really interesting, also got to massage knitted boobs lol!
I was so proud of my OH, usually he'd be the one juggling the boobs :haha: he was tempted but managed to resist & even managed to ask some important questions I'd forgotton, I was very surprised!! He must be growing up at the ripe old age of 31 lol :rofl:
x


----------



## LilOopsy

*list updated 09/08/2012​*


----------



## dizzydoll

JayDee said:


> I've actually started to get DH to put his hand on my bump when she's kicking a lot to calm her down!

Haha I do that too because up til a few days ago OH had never felt the proper hard crazy kicks because every time I called him over baby would stop haha :)
He seems to have a very calming effect on baby haha :)

Ladies I have a bit of a tmi question, I've posted it in a separate thread too but maybe some of you can help

Spoiler
Have any of you had diarrhea lately? This past few days I've been getting lots of loose bowel movements in the evening and now this morning I've already been 3 times in the past 2 hours. Haven't eaten anything funny. Don't know if I should be worried about it or not or should I go to the doctor. I have my midwife appointment tomorrow in the hospital so would I be ok to wait til then and say it?


----------



## Islander

I've had that off and on the whole pregnancy... might be worth bringing up at your appt tho, just to make sure :)
Everytime I ask DH to feel or look she stops kicking but last night she was doing zumba or something, my belly was moving all over the place and he saw it!was amazing!


----------



## Islander

OH! just realised I'm finally a squash!!yay!


----------



## 3outnumbered

was thinking this morning, what position to give birth in? i have been laying down twice, and leaning over on the bed head rail once, none of which i thought were great. :nope:

:nope:

anybody else been thinking about this?

will put this post on the beans thread as well!


----------



## dizzydoll

Thanks hun, I'm usually such a doctor dodger that I find myself worrying about every little thing now that I'm pregnant because I'm afraid it's affecting LO :haha:

Aw yay for squashes!! :) I'm so happy not to be an aubergine anymore!!


----------



## Erised

I'm planning on a water birth, leaning over the side of the pool most likely. If I do get out I imagine I'll give birth leaning over the end of the sofa, as I found this one of the more comfortable positions during contractions first time around (that and standing up). Ended up strapped to a hospital bed on my back last time though *sigh*


----------



## dizzydoll

3outnumbered I'm hoping to be in any position other than on my back. haven't given it too much more thought than that really though.


----------



## shelleyanddan

Im hoping for on all fours or leaving over something.. dont think my thighs could handle squatting but ive heard gravity really helps!! ;)


----------



## LilOopsy

I'm gonna be on all fours leaning against the side of the bed (after our hospital tour we realised the beds lower down really low)


----------



## Reedy

I know I'm a bit late but can I join you girls please? 
My due date is 30th October x


----------



## ourturnnext

Hey Dizzydoll yes I've had it on and off for a couple of weeks now, usually at night (thank goodness!), and I've also been sick a couple of times (funnily enough, both times after eating chips and gravy!) I'm not worried as it happened to my friend at this stage of pregnancy too and she was fine.

I have absolutley no idea about what position to give birth in, I really fancy a water birth, but as for a position, well I think I'm just gonna stay open minded and go with whatever feels most comfortable on the day.


----------



## dizzydoll

Thanks for your reply hun, having it for weeks really doesn't sound fun at all :( 
I didn't mind so much the last 2 days because it was just in the evening but this morning I'm tormented with it, eating anything seems to be triggering another bout of it but I'm starving so trying to alternate spoonfuls of yoghurt with bites of toast in the hope it gives me some energy!


----------



## Nixtey

I haven't got a clue what sort of position i want to be in... 
i haven't really got an idea on anything when it comes to birth/labour. I know i want to do whatever is best for LO but other than that i haven't planned anything. 
Is this a bad thing?
I know, kind of, what i'll go through (was in there when my nephew was being popped into the world) but i haven't got any preferences for anything.


----------



## carlyjade86

I always said after watching the birth program's that I would never have my bum in the air! How wrong was I? I was up on the back of the bed, bum everywhere! Now I no longer have and shame or dignity left, I don't care where I am so long as baby gets out! Would likea home birth but OH ain't having that, so a water birth would be my next choice only there isn't the facility in my hospital. Apparently they are having one but whether its ready by time I give birth is another story... And it will need to not be in use! Sucks a.bit to be honest... Wish I was allowed to stay home :(


----------



## JayDee

Dizzydoll - I think I must have eaten something dodgy without realising because I had 2 or 3 instances in one night. If it had been a couple of months later I would have thought it was my pre baby clear out. Seems to be ok now though.

Birthing position - I was laid down first time. I know it's not the best position but it's how I felt comfy. Am going to just see what I feel like at the time, just hoping it's not the back seat of a car or something!


----------



## shellideaks

I've had diarrhoea the past few days and I'm usually constipated. I'm just grateful for the clear out lol.

I was laid down with my first too, to be honest I wasn't even aware I could move about when I was in labour with him. I was young and didn't know what to expect so just did as I was told.

Just had my HR meeting in work, I figured out my holidays wrong so it means I actually finish on Monday next week and I only have a 3 hour shift instead of an 8 hour one on that day. Yay! :happydance:


----------



## ourturnnext

shellideaks said:


> Just had my HR meeting in work, I figured out my holidays wrong so it means I actually finish on Monday next week and I only have a 3 hour shift instead of an 8 hour one on that day. Yay! :happydance:

Great news for you! It's my last day at work tomorrow. I'm on a go-slow today :winkwink:


----------



## shellideaks

I'm on a bit of a go slow until I finish now lol. Luckily I'm making outbound calls rather than taking the inbound ones so I can go at my own pace. 

You got any plans for your mat leave? I honestly don't know what I'm gonna do with all the free time!


----------



## Islander

Lucky you! I go on mat leave at 38 weeks!lol... also, just found out I need iron tablets (even tho I already take iron supplements!) and a GTT test :'(


----------



## Hopingitwill

Can I join. I am team yellow and due the 27th?


----------



## ourturnnext

I keep thinking of stuff to do and thinking "I'll do that when I'm on mat leave" but then I'll forget what I'd thought of :dohh: I'm gonna go through the house room by room and completely clean and de-clutter each one, cook lots of freezable food, do some crafts and catch up with friends/family. Oh and chill out at some point too :flower:

I hope I don't get bored....but I don't think I will! x


----------



## Nixtey

ooft, i've still got 7 weeks left at work before i'm on mat leave! to say these weeks are dragging is an understatement!!


----------



## Shineystar

Hi Ladies,

can i join you? due on the 5th and its a girl!

Just home after 2 days in hospital as i had a terrible stomach bug and was so dehydrated i needed a drip - not fun! however home now and resting before going back to work next week (3 weeks work left).

Hope all is well with all you ladies and im going to read back and catch up :)


----------



## sprogsmummy

maternity leave is boring lol, i started mine a week ago tomorrow thanks to them finally allowing me my 5 weeks holiday :happydance: i've cleaned every room in my 3 bed house top to bottom, sorted out the baby stuff i've had given from a friend who had her DD in january and now i'm back to boredom :(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Who needs a laugh today? I sure did as my dog got sprayed by a stupid skunk last night :(

https://m.parenting.com/gallery/awkward-pregnancy-photos?lnk=trigscroll&loc=trigscroll#bmb=1


----------



## carlyjade86

I'm stayin (or attempting to stay) til the 12th October. I manged to work right up with my first but I was a lot younger without a child and a hubby to look after! I only work 23 hrs over 4 days anyways , and I sit on my bum all day so hopefully I can last!


----------



## Lucky7s

6 more weeks until Mat leave or.. start working from home.. I'm having a tough time finding my replacement. I also think 6 weeks if far out.. I hope I make it.. lol this is tough.


----------



## Mrs.B.

3 weeks until I have annual leave for 3 weks, then start at Mat leave straight after x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Man, being a sahm is totally different than working. I didn't find myself as exhausted at work as I am at home with my toddler at this point. Though I did a lot from my desk, and everyone there wouldn't let me get up and do the runaround part of the job. Goodlu k with those last weeks ladies. I found they couldn't come soon enough! But once your home it's weird to have personal time, and a chance to nap.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I cant imagine running around with one whilst baking another, the exhaustion! Maybe one day I too will have that joy!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

The funny part is I picked to be in this situation , lol.
I know there is a light at the end of the tunnel, it's worth it in the end :)


----------



## urchin

dizzydoll said:


> Aw yay for squashes!! :) I'm so happy not to be an aubergine anymore!!

I was soooo happy not to be an aubergine - but I expect I'll get fed up of being a squash soon enough!

2 more weeks left at work for me: 3 days next week and 4 the week after :dance:


----------



## 3outnumbered

Mrs B, it is exhausting! roll on 9pm they are all asleep. xx
:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yes all so worth it ladies :)


----------



## dizzydoll

I passed my GTT :happydance: but my iron is low so I have to start taking supplements :(
I've been given rehydration salts t take for the next 24 hours and if my diarrhea still hasn't cleared up then I have to go straight out to the hospital tomorrow! Fingers crossed it clears! The drink is manky, like lemon flavoured salt water!

Bubs is measuring abut 3.4lbs today according to the scan :) Happy and healthy :)

Hope everyone is doing well!! :)


----------



## Islander

well done! i have to do my GTT on tuesday :(


----------



## dizzydoll

Ah you'll fly through it hun, which do you have to do 1,2 or 3 hour?


----------



## Erised

I had my GTT yesterday, and got the results earlier.
4.5 Before fasting and 5.3 after! PASS! Woo =D 

Haven't got my iron results back yet, hope they're ok as I don't get along with iron supplements. Hate the constipation ... though maybe it's what you need right now Dizzy? ;) Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## dizzydoll

Yay Erised great results :) Hope your iron count is good :) Haha yep think I need things to slow down a bit :rofl: MW doesn't want me to start them though til after things get back to normal in that department in case it aggravates the whole situation!


----------



## shellideaks

I've not had a GTT, no one has even mentioned it to me. Do we not get them in the UK?

I got iron tablets on Tuesday from my midwife, I'm not keen cos they make me feel sick afterwards but hoping the (supposed) increase in energy will be worth it!


----------



## Islander

its a 2 hour test...they r doing it cause my last lot of bloods were a bit off...ive also got to take iron...oh well!might need to see the physio too as they think my pelvis might be seperating!!FML lol


----------



## urchin

we do shelli - but only if there's reason to e.g. a risk factor like high BMI, or they find glucose in your urine when they dip it :thumbup:


----------



## dizzydoll

Ah Islander you poor thing! Hope they can do something for your hips!! 
I did the 2 hour too (fasting blood draw, 1hr blood, 2 hour blood) and found it actually went pretty quickly for me. I had a book with me and was there alone.


----------



## Islander

thats my plan - taking a book :) im sure it will be fine :) and if not then at least they can do something :) shelli - im in the UK... i had bloods done at 28 weeks and thats where they picked up that i needed to do the GTT.


----------



## shellideaks

urchin said:


> we do shelli - but only if there's reason to e.g. a risk factor like high BMI, or they find glucose in your urine when they dip it :thumbup:

Ah okay, that makes sense. I was wondering why people were mentioning it and I didn't know what it was lol.


----------



## gamblesrh

there sure is going to be alot of boys born in Oct.


----------



## Islander

I was like that too!until i got the letter yesterday!lol


----------



## Shineystar

dizzydoll said:


> I passed my GTT :happydance: but my iron is low so I have to start taking supplements :(
> I've been given rehydration salts t take for the next 24 hours and if my diarrhea still hasn't cleared up then I have to go straight out to the hospital tomorrow! Fingers crossed it clears! The drink is manky, like lemon flavoured salt water!
> 
> Bubs is measuring abut 3.4lbs today according to the scan :) Happy and healthy :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!! :)

Hi Dizzy, 

sorry to hear you had the D! hope its started to clear up, but I can say that when I was put on fluids at hospital it made the world of difference :thumbup: Being in hospital sucks though but I dont think id have bounced back as quick if I hadnt their intervention.

however got a call from DR today to tell me I have ANOTHER urine infection.. I've lost count of how many times now. I'm just waiting to hear back from blood tests about anemia aswell. I'm usually a very healthy person!


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all. Jst checking in to make sure every1 doin ok. Ive been suffering wiv braxon hicks over last couple of days :( so as time is getting closer i thought i best get my hospital bag ready so me and my mum are going to get it sorted tomorrow hope every1 eles has theres ready. xxx


----------



## urchin

yups, mine is all packed and ready :thumbup:


----------



## LaraB

Mines almost ready too :) got way too many baby clothes in it, but I wanted to make sure she has something that fits her right so put in all different sizes and makes. Had painful braxton hicks for the past few days but today I have only had a constant sharp pain, no BHs. Better go away soon :( Hope you're all well! x


----------



## Faith1025

October 24 - team pink!


----------



## Erised

I still haven't even got the baby clothes to pack in the hospital bag... LOL!
So unorganized this time around. The baby's room still isn't even fully painted yet, gotta do all the glossing, paint the ceiling, get dado rail to go around the room, get a changing table, get some draws or a wardrobe, get some shelves, put the cot in the room etc

Once that's all done we can start sorting through things we need, like getting nappies and wipes and going through baby clothes. We'll be going to Holland in 3 and a half weeks, so we should return with baby clothes then (DD1's old clothes). 

We'll get things ready before baby shows up... or so we hope 

-edit-
Oh yes, we still have to change around everything in our room too so we can fit a moses basket / cot in for the first few months! Had wanted that painting as well, as it's still the same as when the previous tenants lived here over a year ago... but doubt we'll have time.


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey girls
No I don't have a bag packed yet. Was thinkin about it the other day. I'm sure I left it til the last minute last time, and ended up droppin my brush out so all my visitors were met with a tired lookin scarecrow! Won't makin that mistake again.... All the baby stuff is bought but I've not got anything for me. Will have to make a start on the maternity pads and nipple cream come payday


----------



## sprogsmummy

I'm planning on doing my hospital bag when i've had my 36 week appointment as i will then know if i'm having a normal delivery or a section... probably no chance of baby coming early, my mum went 2 weeks over with me then i went 24 days over with DD. Got loadsa baby clothes but not thought about me, got the necessitites like pads and disposable pants but thats about it, i haven't even began to think about a birth plan x


----------



## shellideaks

I've not even thought about my hospital bag, all I've bought for it for me so far is some nipple pads lol. I'm probably gonna slowly start getting it ready next week once I've finished work. 

Still gotta sort all the nursery out, need to treat the ceiling cos there's a bit of damp there, then got to strip the walls and re-paper and get a new carpet fitted. I'm disorganised!


----------



## LaraB

sprogsmummy said:


> I'm planning on doing my hospital bag when i've had my 36 week appointment as i will then know if i'm having a normal delivery or a section... probably no chance of baby coming early, my mum went 2 weeks over with me then i went 24 days over with DD. Got loadsa baby clothes but not thought about me, got the necessitites like pads and disposable pants but thats about it, i haven't even began to think about a birth plan x

Howcome they let you go so far over? Thought at 14 days over they had to get baby out x


----------



## mommy0629

So, just a little Yay for me LOL, I'm 30 weeks today!! woohoo! lol My shower is tomorrow and then the getting ready for baby really starts :) 

I think I'll pack my hospital bag in about 5 more weeks, I don't need much since I'm in the US so it's not a big deal.

Just to let you ladies know, if you're a first time mom or, like me, on your second but breast feeding didn't work out the first time - take a bfing class! I went to one at the hospital I'm delivering at on Thurs. and it was sooo informative and I feel MUCH more confident now :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

Braxton Hicks driving me crazy too, most just tightenings, but sometimes feel like early contraction pains!! :wacko: :wacko:

too early for Caleb to make an appearance.

i have packed my hospital bag just needs nursing bra's (which i aint bought yet) and magazines. xx

:happydance:


----------



## sprogsmummy

LaraB said:


> sprogsmummy said:
> 
> 
> I'm planning on doing my hospital bag when i've had my 36 week appointment as i will then know if i'm having a normal delivery or a section... probably no chance of baby coming early, my mum went 2 weeks over with me then i went 24 days over with DD. Got loadsa baby clothes but not thought about me, got the necessitites like pads and disposable pants but thats about it, i haven't even began to think about a birth plan x
> 
> Howcome they let you go so far over? Thought at 14 days over they had to get baby out xClick to expand...

they messed her due date up, said she was due 31st january but then they didn't start my labour off until the 20th february then she had to be delivered by emergency section on the 24th feb! her skin was all wrinkled like it is when you've spent too long in the bath and they even admitted that they had left her too long x


----------



## Lisa92881

You girls are making me feel very unprepared!! :haha: Haven't started packing my bag yet. I've bought one nursing bra (plan to get more) and a few nightgowns, but thats it!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

I am waiting till 37 weeks to buy my nursing bra's. my :holly: aint up to the size i normally get to yet!!!


----------



## urchin

nursing bras are the one thing I haven't got yet for this ^^^ very reason!

Though I have no idea what size mine will get to, never having got this far before :thumbup:

On a side note - anyone else having real trouble cutting their toenails??


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lol about the toenails :) I realized when putting on pants yesterday I've hit that moment where putting on pants/shorts etc, I have to lift my legs with knees pointing out to the sides instead of in front of me as normal. Getting bigger now :)
Nursing bras I have a couple from last time and if they don't fit I'll go out once my milk comes in as your size could change. I did that last time, it was nice to get out of the house for a break.
My bag won't be getting packed till we are in the new house so 36 weeks or later. I'm going to try not to leave it past 38 this time :) gotta go buy cheap black cotton undies since the hospital only gives you one of their granny panties, lol. And diapers, as we only get 6 now from the hospital.


----------



## carlyjade86

I feel like I have to hold my breath each toe! And my bikini line is a right shambles... Haha


----------



## urchin

Oh good grief - I'd forgotten I had a bikini line, it's been so long since I saw it! :rofl:


----------



## carlyjade86

I've only seen the mirror image of mine haha. Think I need some veet. Get it off and start again!! Haha :blush:


----------



## gamblesrh

carlyjade86 said:


> I've only seen the mirror image of mine haha. Think I need some veet. Get it off and start again!! Haha :blush:

That one I can agree with you on


----------



## sprogsmummy

bikini line? whats one of those lol........................


----------



## Lisa92881

I shaved mine this morning and was quite proud that I can still see down there and shave (somewhat) effectively! :haha:


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw Shineystar sorry to hear about your UTI :( Hope it clears up quickly for you! 

My stomach seems to have decided to behave again 24 hours of non upset stomach! :happydance:

I haven't even thought about my hospital bag yet! Still have to sort through the baby clothes I have to see what we actually have and what we need. I'll have to find a suggestion list for what to bring with me so I know I have everything!


----------



## ourturnnext

I'm gonna make a start on packing my bag in the next couple of weeks now that I've finished work :) 

Speaking of bags - with the changing bag, do you think its best to get a backpack or satchel-style bag?


----------



## shelleyanddan

Have you ladies decided on baby's first outfit? :)


----------



## urchin

ourturn - the one I got does both: satchel strap and rucksack :thumbup:


----------



## Katia-xO

shelleyanddan said:


> Have you ladies decided on baby's first outfit? :)

I have 2 or 3 in my bag haha! One early baby, 2 newborn. But they're all roughly similar :) a light dress with a long top underneath, leggings and socks with a cardigan if it's cold. Have you decided? x


----------



## urchin

I shall be bringing Eenie home in a babygrow with cardi if it's cold and a hat


----------



## 3outnumbered

Baby Caleb is going to wear the same outfit as the other three had, the mothercare babygrow with the grey trimming and grey buttons. set my own tradition. will be keeping that outfit for my DD's first baby! xx

painted my toes this morning pretty proud of myself.

bikini line thing of the past! will have to sort that out after baby comes out, think i will cause myself an injury if i attempted it now! :wacko:


----------



## LilOopsy

I've just got a pink babygrow for Emmy to come home in. A little pink jacket for if it's cold and a blanket to put over her in the car seat if it's colder than that. Saving all the good outfits for when the grandparents see her :) 

Her bag is packed, her nursery is on the finishing touches and my bag is half done... I can't believe we're gonna have a baby in a few weeks. Eek!


Held my friends week old daughter yesterday and it really brought the reality home to me! She was about the size we've been predicted... 10cm don't seem so bad now lol


----------



## dizzydoll

3outnumbered said:


> Baby Caleb is going to wear the same outfit as the other three had, the mothercare babygrow with the grey trimming and grey buttons. set my own tradition. will be keeping that outfit for my DD's first baby! xx
> 
> painted my toes this morning pretty proud of myself.
> 
> bikini line thing of the past! will have to sort that out after baby comes out, think i will cause myself an injury if i attempted it now! :wacko:

Aw that is such a cute idea hun :) I've no idea what outfit my LO will be wearing at all! Will probably be something comfy like a nice babygrow and cardi :)


----------



## carlyjade86

I've got little Pink jersey dungas and long sleeve pink vest outfit from Next for baby to come home in. And I've bought a lovely cardi from sainsburys! It's lined and hooded with tiny ears on the hood, and it's white with pale pink buttons. Got a pink knotted hat too. :) can't wait til that day!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm not going to ask my daughter to have her babies come home in something she wore or that I bought. It's just my mother in law bought an outfit for my son to wear home from the hospital, I didn't really like it and i wanted to choose my sons outfit myself, but to keep the peace I put it under his cuddle suit I chose. I want to be able to make decisions for my child and pick things like that, like they got to do with their children.
I also feel the same with names, think children should have their own identity rather than being 'John' the second or 'Jacob junior' and such. Just what my heart says, it's my hold and I should do what I feel for him, and her to be :)
No offence to any of you who choose to follow tradition or carry on names. The key in what you do is it's Your CHOICE to do so.


----------



## shelleyanddan

I haven't chosen yet but strongly leaning towards a growsuit with a felt kind of fabric, so soft!! Either plain white or white with turquoise coloured stars on it. We bought both at 12 weeks hehe. 
I have said Daniel can choose her first outfit because I chose her middle name after my late great-grandmother June, only about 1 & a half years off meeting her first great-great-granddaughter :(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow that's crazy that many generations were still around, and almost. My last grandparent passed before my son was born by 3 months :(
We have one on my DH's side but that's it.
All the outfits you ladies mentioned sound cute :)
I still have not picked something. Just have to see the right thing I guess


----------



## gamblesrh

Katia-xO said:


> shelleyanddan said:
> 
> 
> Have you ladies decided on baby's first outfit? :)
> 
> I have 2 or 3 in my bag haha! One early baby, 2 newborn. But they're all roughly similar :) a light dress with a long top underneath, leggings and socks with a cardigan if it's cold. Have you decided? xClick to expand...

I have 3 outfits but only one is what he will actually wear home. It's a onsite, pants and jacket if it's cold.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I have no idea what clothes to pack for her. No clue what size she'll need. I know.I'm going to end up over packing!


----------



## Erised

I have no first day clothes picked either, didn't really with DD1 either. Just had a bunch of outfits with me and we went with what fitted best. Had no idea she'd come out as small as she did, so she drowned in even the newborn stuff. 

This time I'm hoping to have a home birth, so no 'coming home' involved


----------



## JayDee

I haven't bought anything yet so only have stuff that I've saved from DS, most of which is blue and boyish.
Going to wait until after the next scan (32 weeks) to see how she's growing. DS was in tiny baby stuff to start with, his actual first outfit wasn't because I hadn't bought anything in that size. I bought a set of 3 sleepsuits and a matching jacket from a shop that had quite small sizes so he wasn't too bad in the newborn stuff, it was one of those he came home in. He looked SOOO tiny in his car seat - I'll try and find a picture later when I'm not at work to show you.

With him being so late, I had newborn and 0-3m clothes packed just in case, that's why I want to see how the little lady is growing before I start buying stuff. She was 50%ile at 24 weeks so we'll see what she's like in a couple more weeks.

The out of breath thing - I had that a couple of days ago, I think it was just baby trying to take over my lung space, seems ok again now.

She kicked DS when I was cuddling him the other night, he said "stick your bum back in baby sister, it's bedtime, go to sleep" - so cute! (the bum thing is because I'd said earlier in the day that's what she was doing as it felt like she was pushing out from the bump at the side where I think she's laid)


----------



## LilOopsy

Just bumping thread up for late comers! Will update it by end of week. Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## 3outnumbered

when had growth scan last week, they estimated fetal weight at 4lbs 13!!!

7 weeks of growth to go. :dohh:


----------



## LilOopsy

3outnumbered said:


> when had growth scan last week, they estimated fetal weight at 4lbs 13!!!
> 
> 7 weeks of growth to go. :dohh:

I have mine today... Can't wait to see what she weighs... 

We're you measuring ahead or behind when they sent you?


----------



## Mrs.B.

3outnumbered said:


> when had growth scan last week, they estimated fetal weight at 4lbs 13!!!
> 
> 7 weeks of growth to go. :dohh:

We were told 2lb 6oz at 27 weeks no idea how that looks to shape up 13 weeks later lol


----------



## LilOopsy

Mrs.B. said:


> 3outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> when had growth scan last week, they estimated fetal weight at 4lbs 13!!!
> 
> 7 weeks of growth to go. :dohh:
> 
> We were told 2lb 6oz at 27 weeks no idea how that looks to shape up 13 weeks later lolClick to expand...

We were 2lb 13oz at 28 weeks... They predicted 7lb 12oz roughly... :) 


I'm not good at math but maybe this can give you an average


----------



## ladylou86

hi guys im a late joiner lol im due 20th oct n am team pink


----------



## Mrs.B.

LilOopsy said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> when had growth scan last week, they estimated fetal weight at 4lbs 13!!!
> 
> 7 weeks of growth to go. :dohh:
> 
> We were told 2lb 6oz at 27 weeks no idea how that looks to shape up 13 weeks later lolClick to expand...
> 
> We were 2lb 13oz at 28 weeks... They predicted 7lb 12oz roughly... :)
> 
> 
> I'm not good at math but maybe this can give you an averageClick to expand...

Yay thank you for sharing!! I had no idea and when the midwife felt and said she wouldn't be a small baby I was picturing a big baby. I'm so glad you have a similar size baby and I can still picture a little baby :)


----------



## LilOopsy

Mrs.B. said:


> LilOopsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> when had growth scan last week, they estimated fetal weight at 4lbs 13!!!
> 
> 7 weeks of growth to go. :dohh:
> 
> We were told 2lb 6oz at 27 weeks no idea how that looks to shape up 13 weeks later lolClick to expand...
> 
> We were 2lb 13oz at 28 weeks... They predicted 7lb 12oz roughly... :)
> 
> 
> I'm not good at math but maybe this can give you an averageClick to expand...
> 
> Yay thank you for sharing!! I had no idea and when the midwife felt and said she wouldn't be a small baby I was picturing a big baby. I'm so glad you have a similar size baby and I can still picture a little baby :)Click to expand...

Will tell you tonight what she weighs at 33 weeks and their prediction... See if it's still on target :) got my growth scan today


----------



## Katia-xO

I got told it's roughly just under a half a pound a week for the last 10 weeks so can estimate from that :) xx


----------



## dizzydoll

At my scan on Friday (29+3) I was told LO was about 3.4lbs...eek sounds like I'm gonna have a hefty one haha :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

LilOopsy said:


> 3outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> when had growth scan last week, they estimated fetal weight at 4lbs 13!!!
> 
> 7 weeks of growth to go. :dohh:
> 
> I have mine today... Can't wait to see what she weighs...
> 
> We're you measuring ahead or behind when they sent you?Click to expand...

was measuring 4weeks ahead, the only thing big was his leg length!! which i knew.

8oz a week from now on, so according to scan around 8lbs 5 on delivery. but the scans arnt always that acurate.

my biggest LO was 8lbs 5oz and she was 12 days over, so am not totally worried. xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

LilOopsy, how did you get the hearts in you siggy? x


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Question for everyone: raspberry leaf tea from week 32- what do you think? Anyone taking it? Xxx


----------



## shellideaks

5_Year_Plan said:


> Question for everyone: raspberry leaf tea from week 32- what do you think? Anyone taking it? Xxx

I've literally just been Googling this. I never bothered with my first but I'm thinking of taking the capsules from 32 weeks this time. Couldn't stomach the tea as I hate all types of tea!


----------



## Mrs.B.

5_Year_Plan said:


> Question for everyone: raspberry leaf tea from week 32- what do you think? Anyone taking it? Xxx

I am on 1 capsule a day at the mo. The health food place I got them from told me not to start til 34 weeks but I read lots about 32 weeks


----------



## Lisa40

I read somewhere that you shouldn't take it if you have had endometriosis so I guess I can't, was going to before I read that though so hope it helps all you ladies xx


----------



## carlyjade86

I'm contemplating the capsules of RLT. My muscles need all the help they can get! Lol. 

Girl... With ur 28wk bloods, how did u get ur results? I had mine taken on Tuesday and the Midwife said she would call Thursday but I've still not heard anything. She wasn't my usual midwife but she still ensured me she'd call. Is it safe to assume they are all clear, or should I be expecting a letter? I can't remember with my first...


----------



## Mrs.B.

I was given results at my next midwife appointment :) I think if they find anything they don't like they will contact you before x


----------



## JayDee

Hi all :waves:

I'll be going on the RLT capsules at 32 weeks, just one a day increasing steadily so that I'm on 4 a day by 36 weeks (actually might just increase by one a week to make it easy on my baby brain).
I don't really like the taste of the tea, but am quite good at remembering to take tablets so it suits me better. 
I know some people worry about them bringing on labour but they certainly didn't for me last time.

28 weeks bloods - I had mine taken a couple of weeks ago and haven't had the results, I'm assuming no news is good news. Will be annoyed if I get there at 34 weeks (next midwife appointment) and they tell me I'm anemic (sp?) or something.


----------



## Erised

I'll be drinking raspberry leaf tea again towards the end of my pregnancy. Will probably start around 33 / 34 weeks. I did with DD1 as well, though have to admit it didn't do a darn thing for me in labour. Will still try again though


----------



## LittlePeople

Hi everyone :)
I'm officially due Nov 1st, but will be having an elective c-section at 39weeks, which means I'll have an end of Oct baby girl :) :flower:


----------



## carlyjade86

I'm still takin pregnacare so I'm assuming that it should all be ok, iron wise at least! It's a bit naughty that she said she'd ring and she didn't... Next appointment is on the 31st 

So where is the best place to get the RLT caps from? Holland and Barrett?


----------



## AshleyLK

Erised said:


> I'll be drinking raspberry leaf tea again towards the end of my pregnancy. Will probably start around 33 / 34 weeks. I did with DD1 as well, though have to admit it didn't do a darn thing for me in labour. Will still try again though

What is this supposed to do?


----------



## JayDee

Holland and Barrett is the only place I could fin RLT capsules. Probably other places online though. Struggled to find the tea anywhere else as well, although I didn't look this time, went straight for the capsules.

It's meant to help you contract more efficiency, and recover quicker afterwards.

Personally, I have no idea if it helped or not, but my labour wasn't that long or that bad so, in case it did help I'm going to take it again.


----------



## carlyjade86

I found this :


It's hard to say for certain, because there is little research on the benefits of raspberry leaf tea. Raspberry leaf tea, also known as red raspberry leaf, is a herbal remedy. It's not the same as raspberry fruit tea.

Raspberry leaf tea is thought to tone the muscles of your uterus (womb) to help it work better during labour. The idea is not so much to speed up your labour, but to help it to progress at a nice, steady pace. Because raspberry leaf tea takes several weeks to accumulate in your body, it won't work to bring on labour if you are overdue.

Nobody knows how long your labour will last. Some mums-to-be have labours that are very long and slow. This is called failure to progress. It is one of the main reasons why you may need a caesarean section. One study did find that women who drank the tea regularly towards the end of their pregnancies had a shorter second, pushing stage of labour than those who didn't.

We do know that raspberry leaf should, like other herbal teas, be drunk in moderation. This is because the chemicals in raspberry leaf tea work their way through your body in the same way as a drug would.

Some doctors and midwives think it is not a good idea to take anything that might interfere with your labour. Our bodies are designed to give birth without any help. Trying to change the course of this natural process could be seen as just another way to induce or speed up your labour.

If you have already had a baby and your labour went smoothly first time around, there is no need for you to drink raspberry leaf tea for your next baby. The fact is that raspberry leaf tea is not right for everyone. Don't take it if:
You've already had a baby and your labour was very short, three or fewer hours from start to finish.

You're scheduled to have a planned caesarean for a medical reason.

You've had a caesarean before.

You've had a premature labour before.

You've had vaginal bleeding in the second half of pregnancy.
It would also be wise not to drink raspberry leaf if you:
Have a family or personal history of breast or ovarian cancer, endometriosis or fibroids.

Have any complications or health problems in your pregnancy.

Have high blood pressure.

Are expecting twins.
If you do decide to try raspberry leaf tea, let your doctor or midwife know that you are planning to drink it. It will work best if you start taking the tea when you're about 32 weeks pregnant. This will give it enough time for it to build up in your body. Begin with one cup a day, gradually increasing to three cups. If you don't like the taste of the tea, you can buy raspberry leaf capsules in health food stores.

If you have strong Braxton Hicks contractions after drinking the tea, cut the amount you drink.

During early labour, while you are at home, you can either sip hot tea or suck ice cubes made from the tea. You could also take a flask of the tea with you into hospital or birth centre. Don't drink the tea if your labour is being induced or if you are having treatment with a hormone drip to speed up labour.

You may like to drink raspberry leaf tea after your baby is born. It's thought to:
boost your immune system, because of the vitamins and minerals it contains
help your uterus to shrink back to its pre-pregnant shape
fight infection, because it has antibacterial qualities


----------



## Mrs.B.

I got mine from H&B too :)


----------



## Islander

I've just ordered my tea!
I was also on pregnacare and my iron levels were STILL too low... off for my GTT and to collevt my iron pills :( after my 28 week bloods I had aletter from the surgery asking me to come in...I phoned my MW to ask her about it and she didnt even know!!


----------



## LilOopsy

At our antenatal class one of the ladies asked about RLT and the lady said that midwives could actually tell which ladies had been drinking it prior to labour. 

She also said to check with your MW before you start drinking it to make sure it's not too early. 


I'm thinking about getting some now.


Update on growth scan... Bub was frank breech (awkward) and weighs roughly 4lb 10oz now :) so I'm happy with that. No complications so far part from position lol


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I got the Tea from H&B & it is flavoured with raspberry & apple extracts because, according to my mum, it tastes like dirty dish water otherwise! lol I had a sip & it seemed fine. I thought I'd try the tea before the pills & see how I got on- I paid about £1.75 for 20 bags, it was cheaper to buy in bulk but I wanted to test it out first!! lol

I'm seeing the midwife later on today so will report back what she says when I ask her if it's ok to start drinking from now onwards.

xxx


----------



## carlyjade86

I don't think I could drink the tea... Tea without milk just seems wrong to me! I tried the slimmer tea from H&B before and didn't even finish my first cup... Yuk! 

My midwife turns her nose up at everything but never seems to be bothered to explain y? I tried asking her about my Doppler before n she looked like I'd ask to take a poop in her mouth! I'm not her fan. I'm just gonna do a capsual once a day from 32 weeks and increase after 35. It says it won't bring on labour but may give BH. Tho I'm sure I woke up with a few of them last night anyways...


----------



## ourturnnext

Hey ladies, sorry to butt in with something unrelated, but check out this story, its amazing - these babies were due on November 3rd!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...uple-weigh-2lbs-flawless-minute-delivery.html


----------



## JayDee

Oh my gosh, they are so tiny! ANd all our babies are bigger than them ladies :)


----------



## JayDee

Carly - I don't think midwives like dopplers because people tend to panic if they can't find the baby even though everything is ok really.
Mine looked appalled last time when I even dared to suggest that I might do some exercise during pregnancy rather than sit on my bum for 9 months. Wouldn't mind but I bet if the next woman she saw was very overweight she'd be recommending the opposite!
This time she seems ok, a bit more sensible, but then I probably haven't asked her anything either.

My consultant said she didn't like the 4d scans, but I think that was from a medical point of view because they don't add anything. She wasn't against people having them, but didn't see they add any medical benefit - fair enough, not really why you have them though is it?


----------



## 3outnumbered

goodness what a story! wow.

having such bad liagament pain at the moment combined with BH that are making me ache!!!

Internal Bruising! ouch!


----------



## LaraB

My midwife hates dopplers - not because people can panic - but the opposite! She says that people think their own heartbeat is babies and then assume everything's ok when it might not be. There's a big difference between the two HB's though, I'm sure very few people can mistake their own for the babies lol! I think they just assume we're stupid x

Ohh and she hates 4D scans too, thinks they're a waste of money and doesn't see the point. It seems that everything pregnant ladies get excited about are the things midwives hate


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

The midwife said they can't advise about when to take it, but it won't do any harm, she thought maybe wait until nearer 34 weeks.

Think I might have a few a week then up to every day at 34 xxx


----------



## shelleyanddan

Hey girls I had the worst night's sleep.. i could hardly move in bed and every time i opened my legs i had a sharp pain in between !! I Googled it of course, and discovered SPD .. does anyone have it? I have lots of the symptoms but now I'm worried because i still have 6 weeks of work left!! Aaahh!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Overnight discomfort is huge for me too. Do you get this in the daytime or just at night?


----------



## Islander

i get it...moving in bed is agony!! i have it in the day too...still got 8 weeks left of work! :S


----------



## carlyjade86

I've got SPD. I've had it all the way through tho some days are worse than others. Made it worse when I did the splits mopping the floor. Pregnancy spanx really help me, physio didn't much...


----------



## LilOopsy

shelleyanddan said:


> Hey girls I had the worst night's sleep.. i could hardly move in bed and every time i opened my legs i had a sharp pain in between !! I Googled it of course, and discovered SPD .. does anyone have it? I have lots of the symptoms but now I'm worried because i still have 6 weeks of work left!! Aaahh!!

Do you use a pillow between your legs to prevent rolling?


----------



## urchin

5 working days left for me :D

I'm working from home today, on leave thurs/fri ... then working mon-thurs next week and finish 23rd

..... and I can't blummin wait :D


----------



## shelleyanddan

Hopeful42nd said:


> Overnight discomfort is huge for me too. Do you get this in the daytime or just at night?

Really bad at night, but still there in the background during the day.. i was really worried how work would go today but seems that walking around actually helps a little :)


----------



## shelleyanddan

LilOopsy said:


> shelleyanddan said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls I had the worst night's sleep.. i could hardly move in bed and every time i opened my legs i had a sharp pain in between !! I Googled it of course, and discovered SPD .. does anyone have it? I have lots of the symptoms but now I'm worried because i still have 6 weeks of work left!! Aaahh!!
> 
> Do you use a pillow between your legs to prevent rolling?Click to expand...


Yeah I usually do and it helped alot!! But last night was the first night I had this groin pain and i feel that the pillow made it worse??? See how i go tonight & at least I've got tomorrow off :)


----------



## shelleyanddan

Carlyjade are you working?? Where do u buy pregnancy spanx ??? Baby shop?? 

Thanks for all the replies girls :) xox


----------



## JayDee

*edit* posted in the wrong thread!

SPD - not a worry for me so far. I do fine that eating banana helps with leg cramps though, think it's the potassium.


----------



## shelleyanddan

Does anyone else symptom spot about labour?? I know I'm being silly as it's far too early but every pain i get i can't help wondering If I'm going early! Lol. Is it just me??


----------



## carlyjade86

Yea I'm still working. I've had 4 wks off due to Summet Hols but I'm back in on Tuesday and will be working right up to the 12th of Oct. I've still got a weeks leave so I've not decided whether to take that at the end, or take a day a week off leading up to finishing. 

I got mine from Topshop online, but if U google maternity spanx they'll come up. I bought mine for a wedding I was going to and managed to last all day til half 2am without moanin at all so now I swear by them! 

I find my SPD hurts more when I've been on my feet a lot, cleaning, walking etc. but it also seems to not help if I sit down for too long! I walk like John Wayne when I get up! Can't lift my legs up high enough some days to even put my pants on easily... It does depend on my baby and where she lies tho. Most of the time her head is buried right in my pelvis and it's a killer... She does treat me by popping out a bit now and again but that's gettin less frequent. :( 

As for SS of labor, no I don't. I'd drive myself nuts I think! My water broke with my first and contractions followed so I'm kinda expecting the same this time, even if chances are slim


----------



## 3outnumbered

how are you UK ladies coping in this heat!!!!!!!!!

its ridiculous!!!!!!!


:nope::nope:


----------



## Mrs.B.

3outnumbered said:


> how are you UK ladies coping in this heat!!!!!!!!!
> 
> its ridiculous!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :nope::nope:

I think I'm actually dying :haha:


----------



## carlyjade86

Day doesn't bother me, it's at night! I must've woke every hr last night :(


----------



## Erised

and once again the curse of living in a small peninsula strikes again...
heat?! I love heat! Where do I find it? It's cloudy, windy and we even have rain... fun times *sigh*


----------



## Mrs.B.

Erised said:


> and once again the curse of living in a small peninsula strikes again...
> heat?! I love heat! Where do I find it? It's cloudy, windy and we even have rain... fun times *sigh*

Its not even sunny here. It's cloudy windy and stupidly muggy and hot! Crazy


----------



## V1ck1

I'm due on the 5th. No idea what colour we're having. X


----------



## xDuffyx

V1ck1 said:


> I'm due on the 5th. No idea what colour we're having. X

Welcome!! :) I'm due on the 9th!
Not too long to wait now xx


----------



## JasperJoe

I'm booked in for 15th October - expecting my first girl after 3 boys ;0))


----------



## xDuffyx

So I saw a bum last night! A fat little bum, stuck right out in the middle of my tummy....what a Wierd and amazing feeling!

I thought she had turned now but she's still breech! 
Ah well, still time to go :) Xx


----------



## urchin

No sunshine here either - just cloudy and muggy :(


----------



## Lisa92881

xDuffyx said:


> So I saw a bum last night! A fat little bum, stuck right out in the middle of my tummy....what a Wierd and amazing feeling!
> 
> I thought she had turned now but she's still breech!
> Ah well, still time to go :) Xx

Awww a little bum how cute!! I sometimes get a big hard spot on my belly that must be a bum or a back. Cant wait to actually be able to tell!! :)


----------



## Daniellexoxox

xDuffyx said:


> So I saw a bum last night! A fat little bum, stuck right out in the middle of my tummy....what a Wierd and amazing feeling!
> 
> I thought she had turned now but she's still breech!
> Ah well, still time to go :) Xx


Awwww, my LO loves to stick his bum out, my stomach always looks lobsided cos of it lol x


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Daniellexoxox said:


> xDuffyx said:
> 
> 
> So I saw a bum last night! A fat little bum, stuck right out in the middle of my tummy....what a Wierd and amazing feeling!
> 
> I thought she had turned now but she's still breech!
> Ah well, still time to go :) Xx
> 
> 
> Awwww, my LO loves to stick his bum out, my stomach always looks lobsided cos of it lol xClick to expand...

Ditto- although I only know its his bum as both the midwife & sonographer said that's where he's laying- head down, slightly engaged, back to my left & bum at the top where I get the 'stretches' whereas I get a few kicks on the right (feet I guess?) & low down (hands?)

I saw a guy from work the other day & he put his hand straight on my tummy & went "so is that his head or his bum?" I was like "his bum!! How can you tell?!" I can only tell from feeling, not looking!!! & because I was told!

Xxx


----------



## V1ck1

[

Welcome!! :) I'm due on the 9th!
Not too long to wait now xx[/QUOTE]

Hi, yeah, not long to go although it feels like it! Trying to work out how to use this site too! X


----------



## Ltoth

Only 3 1/2 weeks until im "full term"! CRAZY and so exciting!!! :)


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Ltoth said:


> Only 3 1/2 weeks until im "full term"! CRAZY and so exciting!!! :)

Omg that sounds so close! Crazy!! & I'm only a week behind you! Madness!! Lol

Xxx


----------



## Daniellexoxox

Ltoth said:


> Only 3 1/2 weeks until im "full term"! CRAZY and so exciting!!! :)

Me too! Hopefully it doesn't drag too much!x


----------



## Erised

Well ladies, the first (that I know of) October baby is here...
She was born at 31+3 and a very good 4lbs 3oz!! 

Thread is here: That Was It! Fetal movement tracking is important


----------



## Islander

ARGH!exciting but scary!!


----------



## JayDee

31+3 - that's me today! Can't imagine my baby coming yet, she doesn't even have a name other than "baby sister"!

The heat hasn't been too bad where we live, but it's been weird. The only way I can describe it is like in the caribbean, kind of wet but warm (it does keep raining a little bit too but then drying out in 10 minutes). It is a bit hot to sleep though, especially as someone's dog was barking till I don't know what time the other night so we had to close all the windows.


----------



## Flutterly

Can't believe only 3 weeks to go (well from tomorrow) till I'm full term! And that potentially, he really could come at any time!! 

This heat has been awful! Had my antenatal classes this weekend which were great and have met a lovely bunch of people :D Was just a bit too hot to be inside a room in a library!!! As for sleeping...pah, too sweaty!!!


----------



## urchin

Gosh - didn't think we'd be seeing our first October baby just yet! Glad she's all OK though :D

I'm 33 weeks today - and just started my last week at work. Roll on 4.30 on Thursday :thumbup:


----------



## Flutterly

Oooo I'm so jealous! My last day is 3 weeks on Friday!!!


----------



## Katia-xO

I'm jealous of you ladies that still work! Being at home gets SO boring after a couple of weeks and having everything done..

Luckily I've still got the nursery to do or I'd be going stir crazy :haha: xx


----------



## urchin

lol no way I'll get bored - I have loads to do!


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh, how's the kitchen coming along? Ours is still a state! So Ive got plenty to do too lol it just seems to be dragging so badly not having a routine as such xx


----------



## urchin

Kitchen is currently an empty naked shell - with no cooker, water, nuffink!
There's a plasterer in there as we speak, making a start on the undercoat ... think he will be here all week


----------



## tashyluv

urchin said:


> Kitchen is currently an empty naked shell - with no cooker, water, nuffink!
> There's a plasterer in there as we speak, making a start on the undercoat ... think he will be here all week

Aww I know the feeling, my kitchen is just finished and hubby did it all by himself, plastering, units, floors...everything! It did take a good while to get finished because he was working and things but I just have finishing touches now, like pictures and things.

You will be chuffed when its done though...I always wanted my own new kitchen! x

Now I just need to get it baby proofed, my toddler is facinated with all the new drawers and opening the fridge say "hmm, what shall I have" haha. Im sooooooo glad I didn't buy the fridge with the water dispenser, she was pressing them all in the shop! x

I really need to get sorted with all the baby stuff now, doing the kitchen kind of put it on hold


----------



## Flutterly

Katia-xO said:


> I'm jealous of you ladies that still work! Being at home gets SO boring after a couple of weeks and having everything done..
> 
> Luckily I've still got the nursery to do or I'd be going stir crazy :haha: xx

I'm jealous of you!! Having to commute on the underground and then sit at a desk all day long is not pleasant at this stage - not good for one's back!!!

Got a few days working from home coming up so that's a bit of a bonus!


----------



## Islander

my last day is october 4th.... involves a lot of driving and a ferry to get there!cant wait til 3.30pm thursday 4th october... :)


----------



## JayDee

tashyluv said:


> Now I just need to get it baby proofed, my toddler is facinated with all the new drawers and opening the fridge say "hmm, what shall I have" haha. Im sooooooo glad I didn't buy the fridge with the water dispenser, she was pressing them all in the shop! x

This made me laugh, it's exactly what my little boy would do - he's fascinated by water dispensers and, even though he doesn't normally drink plain water, will insist on having some if we go somewhere that has one. It was quite awkward at the hospital when we went for a scan because they had a sign on theirs saying "do not let your children use this dispenser...something about the floor getting slippery when wet".
We have to have a fridge lock because he used to go in and turn it up so everything froze when we weren't looking. Never took food, just likes turning things!


----------



## TFSGirl

Can't believe I missed this thread! Can I join? I'm due October 16 with a :blue: bump


----------



## urchin

Course you can TFS - the more the merrier!


----------



## shelleyanddan

i still have 4 weeks at work (4 days a week).. im a nurse in aged care so alot of time on my feet but i have been coping really well up until two days ago... 2pm both days i hit a brick wall & suddenly so tired! just wanted to go to sleep! by the time i get home it about 4pm so cant really have a nap or i wont get to sleep that night!! 

im hoping its just a bad two days, but gotta strong feeling this is gonna stick around for the rest of the pregnancy :(


----------



## dizzydoll

Ah no Shelly that sounds awful :( I keep telling myself that despite the financial difficulties I'm lucky I'm not working at the moment! I'm so tired all thetime have no energy for anything I'd be useless at any job right now!!


----------



## bumpyplease

another late comer! due 18th with a blue bump! cant believe how many october babies we have here - everyone must have been very busy in January!!!!! skint from Christmas i guess and no money to go out and do anything so looking for other ways to entertain ourselves lol!

Only one other due on 18th though, so im coming to join you!


----------



## LilOopsy

Hey ladies... Been a busy tiring week.... Will update the list again later today! 

Hope all you lovely bumps are doing well


----------



## girl friday

I've been off work for summer holidays. I go back for enrolment next Tuesday, work for 2 weeks (5 days) then I'm going on leave. I'm not happy at work and there have been contract changes. I won't have to go back to work until the following academic year and won't have any unpaid leave.


----------



## dizzydoll

bumpyplease said:


> another late comer! due 18th with a blue bump! cant believe how many october babies we have here - everyone must have been very busy in January!!!!! skint from Christmas i guess and no money to go out and do anything so looking for other ways to entertain ourselves lol!
> 
> Only one other due on 18th though, so im coming to join you!

Welcome :flow:
Haha January was a very cold month :rofl:


Girl Friday sorry to hear you're not happy with work but at least only 5 days left and then you've loads of time to focus on you and baba :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

Had midwife appointment today, everything is fine with baby and me! told her about my painful contractions the other day and my irritated uterus, she was disappointed that triage didnt send me for a trace, but baby has been fine since then.

i am seeing consultant at 36wks and midwife again at 38wks, which i convinced her today that at that appointment i would like her to attempt a stretch and sweep. she agreed she would!!! coolio!!!

though as soon as i hit 37 weeks i shall start attempts at eviction of baby using the old wives tale methods. :winkwink:


----------



## bitethebullet

bumpyplease said:


> another late comer! due 18th with a blue bump!

Yay!! Finally someone else due on the 18th! :)


----------



## Daniellexoxox

3outnumbered said:


> Had midwife appointment today, everything is fine with baby and me! told her about my painful contractions the other day and my irritated uterus, she was disappointed that triage didnt send me for a trace, but baby has been fine since then.
> 
> i am seeing consultant at 36wks and midwife again at 38wks, which i convinced her today that at that appointment i would like her to attempt a stretch and sweep. she agreed she would!!! coolio!!!
> 
> though as soon as i hit 37 weeks i shall start attempts at eviction of baby using the old wives tale methods. :winkwink:

I had my 34 week appointment today too. Baby's well but I've been referred to a consultant for palpitations....

How'd you manage to convince her to do a sweep?????? I can't wait to get this baby out - I'm so huge & uncomfy x


----------



## mrswichman

So had a doctor's appointment today got my blood pressure check and it was 150/98. So the doctor requested blood work to see if I have pre eclampsia, and she told me if it's only mild I would be put on bed rest and if severe Christopher will come early...so I'll be monitored very closely from now on. And I can't go back to work Thursday like scheduled so I can go get the results of the blood work. AHHH Let if only be mild at the most :cry: :hugs: :nope: :sleep:


----------



## Islander

oh!hugs! hope it turns out ok!!!xxx


----------



## shelleyanddan

mrswichman said:


> So had a doctor's appointment today got my blood pressure check and it was 150/98. So the doctor requested blood work to see if I have pre eclampsia, and she told me if it's only mild I would be put on bed rest and if severe Christopher will come early...so I'll be monitored very closely from now on. And I can't go back to work Thursday like scheduled so I can go get the results of the blood work. AHHH Let if only be mild at the most :cry: :hugs: :nope: :sleep:

good luck hun!! it might have just been a one off!!fingers crossed!! :) 
wishing u the best of luck xx


----------



## mrswichman

it seems to have gone up over last couple appointments, and then doctor mom,my mother thought i looked "puffy" in the face when she came down last two weekends ago.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I was put on bed rest last week for pre-e.... No fun


----------



## carlyjade86

I got an appointment next week... I feel like my growth has slowed down? I don't look of feel any bigger than I did 3 wks ago....? Dunno whether to be concerned?


----------



## LilOopsy

carlyjade86 said:


> I got an appointment next week... I feel like my growth has slowed down? I don't look of feel any bigger than I did 3 wks ago....? Dunno whether to be concerned?

I was feeling exactly same... It's like no matter how much I look at my bump pics I can't see the difference. But my OH can... Which is annoying lol


If anything I felt like I'd stopped growing since week 28... But at 33wk scan bub was approx 4lb 10oz... So above the average line lol


I think it's just down to the way they lay... Also week 34 onwards they supposedly start to "drop" right? Have you noticed that happening yet?


----------



## carlyjade86

I've always carried quite low with this one... Her head can be felt in my pelvis and I get really bad pulling pains under my bump. I had to stop in Outfit yesterday, take a breath while holding a rail in one hand and my bump in the other - the shop assistant looked scared to death!! Lol.

I went back to work yesterday after 3 weeks off and not a single person commented on my bump, not one! Prior to that enough people couldn't wait to tell me how massive I was!

So I dunno....? Guess I'll find out Tuesday! I was a bit below my 'personal' chart last time... If she didn't wiggle constantly I'd probably be having a heart attack by now over it lol


----------



## LilOopsy

carlyjade86 said:


> I've always carried quite low with this one... Her head can be felt in my pelvis and I get really bad pulling pains under my bump. I had to stop in Outfit yesterday, take a breath while holding a rail in one hand and my bump in the other - the shop assistant looked scared to death!! Lol.
> 
> I went back to work yesterday after 3 weeks off and not a single person commented on my bump, not one! Prior to that enough people couldn't wait to tell me how massive I was!
> 
> So I dunno....? Guess I'll find out Tuesday! I was a bit below my 'personal' chart last time... If she didn't wiggle constantly I'd probably be having a heart attack by now over it lol

Lol I love when people look scared like that makes me chuckle... Specially in shops with carpet ;) 


Hmmm... Odd... I'd say if bub is usual kicking self then you're probably fine... Maybe they've done what this LO did and turned into an awkward position... That's why my bump had measured small... I went frank breech posterior lol... Of all the things I wished not to! Have no clue this week where she is but I'm sure she probably turned as I just feel smaller. 


Is it just a MW appointment Tuesday or a growth scan? Keep me updated


----------



## carlyjade86

Just a midwife appointment. I hope I haven't gone breech... Not with the months of pelvic pain she's given me by hiding her head!! Lol. She better stay head down after all that! Lol. 

Mind u, I can't even :sex: anymore either... It's quite painful so, against better judgement, I had a route around while in the shower and my cervix was easily reachable! So I guess that's y dtd is uncomfortable now... I thought it was supposed to be tucked away out of reach? Roll on this appointment... Lol


----------



## LilOopsy

carlyjade86 said:


> Just a midwife appointment. I hope I haven't gone breech... Not with the months of pelvic pain she's given me by hiding her head!! Lol. She better stay head down after all that! Lol.
> 
> Mind u, I can't even :sex: anymore either... It's quite painful so, against better judgement, I had a route around while in the shower and my cervix was easily reachable! So I guess that's y dtd is uncomfortable now... I thought it was supposed to be tucked away out of reach? Roll on this appointment... Lol

Oh Lordy I've no clue what's happening "up there" haha... I ain't even DTD since conception for fear!


If youre still getting pelvic pains then maybe she might have just twisted spine to spine... That can shrink us a little too so I hear. 


I wish I could say MW will tell you... Lol... But ours got the head and butt mixed up haha!


----------



## urchin

I've got another scan on Friday, so will get to find out what Eenie's up to ... I will also see the consultant and I'm hoping he's of the 'Listen to your Patients' variety, rather than the 'I AM GOD' school


----------



## carlyjade86

Have u not? Bloody ell my OH would be havin 40 fits!! He's already dreading the 6wk wait after baby comes :haha: it's about time he grew out of his horny teenager phase, he's not far off 30!! 

I don't hold a lot of faith with my midwife either... Really don't like her much. She always seems too busy to talk to me when I'm there! It's as tho "second baby, she can sort hersf out!" even tho 1st pregnancy was 9 yrs ago and I didn't have a clue really wat was going in! 

... From wat I can feel (think I can feel) at the moment there's a head down, and a bum stickin out my right side. She's been going nuts this morning, this is y I've been up since 5:45 :cry: soon as I try to film the wiggling she goes camera shy tho... Little Madame!


----------



## LilOopsy

carlyjade86 said:


> Have u not? Bloody ell my OH would be havin 40 fits!! He's already dreading the 6wk wait after baby comes :haha: it's about time he grew out of his horny teenager phase, he's not far off 30!!
> 
> I don't hold a lot of faith with my midwife either... Really don't like her much. She always seems too busy to talk to me when I'm there! It's as tho "second baby, she can sort hersf out!" even tho 1st pregnancy was 9 yrs ago and I didn't have a clue really wat was going in!
> 
> ... From wat I can feel (think I can feel) at the moment there's a head down, and a bum stickin out my right side. She's been going nuts this morning, this is y I've been up since 5:45 :cry: soon as I try to film the wiggling she goes camera shy tho... Little Madame!

I've promised OH as soon as I get to term ;) lol


My friend who's having her second said same thing about her MW too. I can imagine after 9 years I wouldn't remember too much! I barely remember after 9 minutes lol


I've not seen the same MW once yet... That's what annoys me... Each one has their own ideas and methods and each contradicts the other... So I'm no more clued up than I was to start >.<


I've got a head up again *le sigh* but I'm thinking maybe oblique a little


And as for filming wiggles... I think it's a girl thing this LO is a git for that too lol... The amount of outtakes I had haha


----------



## carlyjade86

Urchin - are there any other kind? Lol. 

Oopsy - u have a very understanding OH! I'm amazed! It's the after baby Sexytime I'm not looking forward too... From wat I remember it's a bit like having sex with carpet :/ 

Have to tried swimming to help turn the baby? Apparently it works wonders!

I've only seen one different MW... She asked me if im a victim of domestic violence... I said no, he is. She didn't find it funny...


----------



## LilOopsy

carlyjade86 said:


> Urchin - are there any other kind? Lol.
> 
> Oopsy - u have a very understanding OH! I'm amazed! It's the after baby Sexytime I'm not looking forward too... From wat I remember it's a bit like having sex with carpet :/
> 
> Have to tried swimming to help turn the baby? Apparently it works wonders!
> 
> I've only seen one different MW... She asked me if im a victim of domestic violence... I said no, he is. She didn't find it funny...

Firstly... The carpet thing... The images I have now in my head are disturbing thanks Lmfao!!!! 


He's 36 so fortunately he's out of his horny teen stage to a certain extent... And I do occasionally "help" him out... So he's not going 100% without. Although he would probably say he is


As for your uptight MW... Rofl!!! I understand they have to be serious but they should lighten up a little! 


I didn't fancy swimming coz i don't think I'd look that flattering in a swimsuit just yet lol


----------



## cheshire

urchin said:


> I've got another scan on Friday, so will get to find out what Eenie's up to ... I will also see the consultant and I'm hoping he's of the 'Listen to your Patients' variety, rather than the 'I AM GOD' school

:rofl:

Carly, my baby is an acrobat he seems to be able to turn daily, sometimes he is breech but I feel like a wave in my belly as if he is diving and I can feel the wave/ripple, then I get very clear hiccups way down and my bump seems to shrink when that happens, I feel lighter, get lightening crotch and get kicks no higher than my belly button. Other days he is transverse and all up in the top half of my belly, so I stick out a mile and cannot get enough air ...the joys of having stretched uterus syndrome...:(. So I would say a smaller bump and pelvic pressure would mean she is almost surely head down and dropped perhaps. 

As not :sex:, OMG how? I would kill someone if I didn't get a regular dose. I'm feeling a bit low at the moment as DH is loosing his drive, he will paw me if we're alone in the kitchen or he catches me somewhere in the house, but come night time he seems tired and needs to be encouraged (it is usually very much the other way around!!) and doesn't help that I feel less mobile and tired. This has only ever happened right at the end and after the babies are born with the other three and never this early :(. I told him we need a date night!


----------



## allyk

Hi all I'm due oct 20th with little man


----------



## shelleyanddan

carlyjade86 said:


> Urchin - are there any other kind? Lol.
> 
> Oopsy - u have a very understanding OH! I'm amazed! It's the after baby Sexytime I'm not looking forward too... From wat I remember it's a bit like having sex with carpet :/
> 
> Have to tried swimming to help turn the baby? Apparently it works wonders!
> 
> I've only seen one different MW... She asked me if im a victim of domestic violence... I said no, he is. She didn't find it funny...

why the hell did she ask that???? haha


----------



## carlyjade86

Haha sorry about that.. :rofl: 

I suppose assistance is good enough lol. I go thru fits and starts myself. There are occasions where I want to be loved but mostly I want to be left. We do have "funday Sunday" tho, where its an unwritten rule that he gets some before the end of the hollyoaks omnibus! Haha. 

I went swimming for the first time last week... And even wore a pre-preg bikini and I've packed the weight on! But to be honest, there were that many hideous non-preggas, I felt like pamela Anderson in baywatch by the time I left! Feels lovely in the water... So light!

Cheshire: ooh That sounds promising!! I don't get ripples of movements with this one... I did with Elliot! Used to have weird lumps all over the place with him. Worst I get from her is kicks. I can see her back if I go from lying to sittin up too. Cute :)

Shelly: she told me they have to Ask it when OH isn't with us? She asked when Elliot was with me tho which seemed a bit silly to me...


----------



## shelleyanddan

cheshire said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> I've got another scan on Friday, so will get to find out what Eenie's up to ... I will also see the consultant and I'm hoping he's of the 'Listen to your Patients' variety, rather than the 'I AM GOD' school
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Carly, my baby is an acrobat he seems to be able to turn daily, sometimes he is breech but I feel like a wave in my belly as if he is diving and I can feel the wave/ripple, then I get very clear hiccups way down and my bump seems to shrink when that happens, I feel lighter, get lightening crotch and get kicks no higher than my belly button. Other days he is transverse and all up in the top half of my belly, so I stick out a mile and cannot get enough air ...the joys of having stretched uterus syndrome...:(. So I would say a smaller bump and pelvic pressure would mean she is almost surely head down and dropped perhaps.
> 
> As not :sex:, OMG how? I would kill someone if I didn't get a regular dose. I'm feeling a bit low at the moment as DH is loosing his drive, he will paw me if we're alone in the kitchen or he catches me somewhere in the house, but come night time he seems tired and needs to be encouraged (it is usually very much the other way around!!) and doesn't help that I feel less mobile and tired. This has only ever happened right at the end and after the babies are born with the other three and never this early :(. I told him we need a date night!Click to expand...


i heard that pregnant womens libido goes into overdrive but unfortunately i think i missed out on that one!! :( i wish i wanted to but just can not get in the mood! im too unconfortable n cant do kuch with bump in the way! :( we have gona from bout twice a week to once a month :(


----------



## Flutterly

Oh we hardly ever have it now!! I feel so bad but I'm so bloody big and uncomfortable and in pain that it's like manoeuvring a whale around! That said, i might give him some tonight haha!! I think he's suffered long enough!


----------



## Daniellexoxox

shelleyanddan said:


> carlyjade86 said:
> 
> 
> I've only seen one different MW... She asked me if im a victim of domestic violence... I said no, he is. She didn't find it funny...
> 
> why the hell did she ask that???? hahaClick to expand...

I was asked this too...


----------



## shelleyanddan

oh wow i havent been asked this but i suppose its a good idea


----------



## carlyjade86

Glad it wasn't just me! I thought my OH was giving off a negative vibe lol


----------



## Nixtey

is getting weird twitchy like feelings down below normal?? :/

Had a midwife appt yesterday and she said LO was head down and _very_ low down without much chance of him coming back up... so is it his head moving round? so confused.


----------



## LilOopsy

Daniellexoxox said:


> shelleyanddan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carlyjade86 said:
> 
> 
> I've only seen one different MW... She asked me if im a victim of domestic violence... I said no, he is. She didn't find it funny...
> 
> why the hell did she ask that???? hahaClick to expand...
> 
> I was asked this too...Click to expand...

It's on the green papers... They've never asked me coz I've always gone to my appointments with the OH... Did they ask whilst the OH was there???


Having been a victim of domestic abuse whilst pregnant in the past I can hand on heart say that I'm glad they ask this... Sometimes it's harder to tell someone until someone asks. I was provided with the support to leave that relationship thanks to this. 


Now I'm in such a lovely one I don't think they need to ask when they see us together... We're like laurel n hardy haha


----------



## JayDee

I don't remember ever being asked about domestic violence.

The funniest thing I do remember being asked was what method of contraception I was going to use before I left the hospital with my 2 day old baby having been stitched up post birth. Both my husband and I pointed out that they didn't need to worry about us being back in 9 months time! 
I was also asked the same thing by the first midwife to visit us at home, and my gp at my six week check (I guess in case I wanted to go on the pill or something). I wonder if they think all pregnancies are accidental or something???


----------



## shellideaks

I was asked about domestic violence at my 24 week appointment. It was the first one I had without OH being there and she said they'd only ask if we were alone and they don't record it in your notes either. 

Loving your response Carly :haha:


----------



## elle4

I got asked this time about domestic abuse but not with my first? OH was at neither of them. 

Is everyone nearly sorted? Decided that i'm going to start washing baby's stuff. We haven't got alot for bump yet id rather buy gender clothes when he/she is here but still has more then enough to keep us going.
Hospital bags are nearly done too. 

:)


----------



## Katia-xO

Totally off topic but does anybody else's bump "disappear"? This is from today at 33+1!

And we've got/done everything apart from her room which is in progress lol she'll be in a crib with us for a bit though so will be fine :) doing my hospital bags bit by bit too! How about you? xx
 



Attached Files:







33-disappeared bump!.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nixtey

where can you get decent changing bags that aren't stupidly expensive? Having a bit of trouble trying to get one that's big enough and not £50!! I've seen some on Amazon but i kind of want to get one from a shop to check the size... any suggestions?


----------



## carlyjade86

Next do some nice ones at £30


----------



## LaraB

Katia-xO said:


> Totally off topic but does anybody else's bump "disappear"? This is from today at 33+1!
> 
> And we've got/done everything apart from her room which is in progress lol she'll be in a crib with us for a bit though so will be fine :) doing my hospital bags bit by bit too! How about you? xx

Mine disappears too. Also sometimes it's rock solid and huge and other times its squishy and I don't look very pregnant. Must be baby's position! 

I did have my hospital bag half packed, but then needed to use the bag so unpacked it again! Going to get that done this week. What do you have left to pack? I'm scared I've forgotten something.. got the lucozade energy tablets though that's the most important thing ;) x


----------



## JayDee

My bump felt massive yesterday but is back to normal again today, think it's just how she's laying.

My changing bag matches my travel system - think it was about £30. Once he got a bit older and DH was taking him out more we just switched to a normal satchel type bag. My friend just got a big handbag from debenhams in the sale.


----------



## Katia-xO

LaraB said:


> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> Totally off topic but does anybody else's bump "disappear"? This is from today at 33+1!
> 
> And we've got/done everything apart from her room which is in progress lol she'll be in a crib with us for a bit though so will be fine :) doing my hospital bags bit by bit too! How about you? xx
> 
> Mine disappears too. Also sometimes it's rock solid and huge and other times its squishy and I don't look very pregnant. Must be baby's position!
> 
> I did have my hospital bag half packed, but then needed to use the bag so unpacked it again! Going to get that done this week. What do you have left to pack? I'm scared I've forgotten something.. got the lucozade energy tablets though that's the most important thing ;) xClick to expand...

Oo i'm glad it's not just me lol it freaked me out!

Packed her bag already, put pjs, maternity + breast pads and toiletries in mine.. got lots more to put in! Yeah a lotta snacks + drinks are going in too lol ribena cordial I think xx


----------



## elle4

I keep adding and taking things out of mine but babys is all done. I do keep thinking ive forgotten something. Then i write a list of bits i need and then forget to take the list with me! 
I did buy some relentless to put in for OH but im sure ill be pinching one if needs be. 

Room wise he/she will be in with us for a while then sharing with his/her brother till we find somewhere bigger to move to. Gutted i havent had to do a nursery yet.


----------



## 3outnumbered

my midwife is a descent sort, she will only do a sweep if it viable though, so we will see. xx


----------



## LilOopsy

Katia-xO said:


> LaraB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> Totally off topic but does anybody else's bump "disappear"? This is from today at 33+1!
> 
> And we've got/done everything apart from her room which is in progress lol she'll be in a crib with us for a bit though so will be fine :) doing my hospital bags bit by bit too! How about you? xx
> 
> Mine disappears too. Also sometimes it's rock solid and huge and other times its squishy and I don't look very pregnant. Must be baby's position!
> 
> I did have my hospital bag half packed, but then needed to use the bag so unpacked it again! Going to get that done this week. What do you have left to pack? I'm scared I've forgotten something.. got the lucozade energy tablets though that's the most important thing ;) xClick to expand...
> 
> Oo i'm glad it's not just me lol it freaked me out!
> 
> Packed her bag already, put pjs, maternity + breast pads and toiletries in mine.. got lots more to put in! Yeah a lotta snacks + drinks are going in too lol ribena cordial I think xxClick to expand...

Lol yes! Mine... I swear if bub wasn't proven to be growing in there I'd be sure I was shrinking.


Also... Has anyone else noticed their boobs shrink too? Or do you think it's just coz they're next to the bump that they're looking smaller?


----------



## shellideaks

I think your boobs look smaller cos your belly is getting bigger. Do your bra's still fit the same? 

I'm feeling very unprepared at the moment. Nursery still needs painting and carpet putting down, not started washing any of her clothes yet (I have tons to do!) and not even thought about packing my hospital bag. Need to start buying things to put in it first lol.


----------



## Erised

My bump shrinks during the night if I sleep on my back, and is definitely smaller in the morning than it is in the evening. 

As for boobs, mine are definitely getting bigger again and I can tell my DD stopped breastfeeding recently as they're getting quite a lot fuller and harder. 

With regards to the domestic violence... 
I wasn't asked this time, probably due to the fact that all my midwife appointments have been at home and the midwife has a good feel for what our family is like. I did get asked with my first pregnancy, in fact they called me in on my own and told DH to stay in the waiting room. I personally found it a little insulting the way they handled it, but I can see why they ask.


----------



## carlyjade86

I think it's good they ask. I didn't know anyone who had been asked tho! Don't really like that I was asked in front of my 8 yr old tho... For starters I had a million questions "why" afterwards, and second: if I was a victim, which I had been before with his father, I can imagine the child casually mentioning it to the OH! "mammy told the nurse u smack her today" :/


----------



## gamblesrh

Erised said:


> My bump shrinks during the night if I sleep on my back, and is definitely smaller in the morning than it is in the evening.
> 
> As for boobs, mine are definitely getting bigger again and I can tell my DD stopped breastfeeding recently as they're getting quite a lot fuller and harder.
> 
> With regards to the domestic violence...
> I wasn't asked this time, probably due to the fact that all my midwife appointments have been at home and the midwife has a good feel for what our family is like. I did get asked with my first pregnancy, in fact they called me in on my own and told DH to stay in the waiting room. I personally found it a little insulting the way they handled it, but I can see why they ask.

i had to buy new bra's the other day so i just got 3 sizes bigger then what i normally am hoping that it will last until after my milk dries up


----------



## urchin

No strumpage for me I'm afraid - consultant put us on a ban at our first appointment :(
Blummin spoilsport

last day at work tomorrow - whoop whoop!
Can't wait to hand my phone in and say goodbye to all the hassles 

In other breaking news:
Kitchen ceiling and one wall is now plastered - am thinking it all should be finished by friday :thumbup:


----------



## TFSGirl

I should probably catch up more than I have, but instead I am just jumping right in and kinda gonna try to pick up from there lol

We are in the midst of trying to finish the nursery, putting hardwood down today as a matter of fact. Walls are painted, so now need to finish the floors, doors, and the trim/crown. Then we can start putting some furniture in there!! I hope that is all done by next weekend so I can start mucking around in there.


----------



## carlyjade86

I can't wait to finish work :( I'm going off a week early than what I planned now tho so sooner we can get september out the way the better!! 

My house is still all up in the air... Stairs and landing is painted but only half glossed, and waitin for carpet to be fitted. Baby's room finally seems to have dried out from the plastering and floor coming up today so fingers crossed we will soon start seein results on that! As much as I want it done I want all the half finished jobs done first tho... OH won't except any help and it's makin me want to launch him in the face! "just finish my effing house dammit!!!!!" 

Enjoy ur last days urchin! Hope u get spoilt! :D


----------



## elle4

I cannot wait to finish! I seem to be getting the short straw at work due to been pregnant. Very tempted to bring my leave forward a week. Then I think why bother not long left. Roll on 7th Sept!


----------



## shelleyanddan

im struggling with all the walking at work :( even to go to the toilet ive gotta walk about 150 metres lol not good when bubba is on mums bladder!!


----------



## mwah_xx

I'm so excited about leaving work ... one week left!! 5 teeny working days!!

Annnnnnd its my first antenatal class tonight - both nervous and excited!


----------



## TFSGirl

I wish I was almost done work!! I think my last day will work out to be September 19, as then I am taking some vacation time then my official mat leave will start October 1. The time off can't come soon enough. I have to commute an hour in and usually 1.5-2 hours home every day (sometimes 2.5 if I actually leave at the end of the day whenI am supposed to), and my day at work starts at 6:30 in the morning and ends at 5:30 at night (officially).... I have had to make a whole bunch of appointments just to get out of here at a decent time :( Coming in at 5:00 am and not getting home until 7:30-8 pm is killing me.


----------



## Flutterly

I have 3 weeks tomorrow till I finish work and I cannot wait!!! Have 2 weeks annual leave booked then my maternity kicks in the day before my due date!!!


----------



## TB82

My first day of mat leave starts on the 1st October when ill be 39+1


----------



## Flutterly

You're brave!! I was supposed to be working till the week before my due date but just couldn't do it! I am ready to leave now hehe!!


----------



## JayDee

I'm still planning on working up to and including my due date.
I only sit at a desk all day so it's probably more relaxing than being at home and running around after a toddler!


----------



## bumpyplease

I have five weeks left, its going slowly!!!! then i will have 2 weeks annual leave and start maternity the week im due!


----------



## Flutterly

I only sit at a desk too but it hurts my back! Also can't be doing with the commuting for much longer!


----------



## 3outnumbered

Just read a thread on here, Mrs Gatt due 10th October had her baby today. 

xxx


----------



## Ltoth

Much respect for all you working ladies! Reading through these and I couldn't imagine being at work while being pregnant! I really do have respect for all you women working for your families!


----------



## mwah_xx

I'm just fed up of my sweaty underground commute! Still at least my holiday has come in for something good!! Cannot wait!!!!!


----------



## xDuffyx

3outnumbered said:


> Just read a thread on here, Mrs Gatt due 10th October had her baby today.
> 
> xxx

Wish it was me...im fed up now. lol xx


----------



## LilOopsy

*LIST UPDATED 23/08/2012*​
Sorry for delay ladies... laptop is dying and Ipad playing up!


----------



## carlyjade86

Well it's official. My last working day will be the 28th of September! I've then got a weeks leave and maternity kicks in from the 8th of October! Yay! 
Hope they don't expect a lot of work from me over the next few weeks becoz I'm going to be one all mighty slacker and hope that when I return in 9mths time, they'll have forgotten I didn't do a stroke for 5 weeks :happydance: between toilet and snack shop breaks, who got time to work anyways?! :shrug: not me!! 

2 of my friends have had babies today. Both boys and both full term. I'm a little bit jealous. I want to be full term and have my baby in my arms, instead of in my diaphragm. Sitting is not pleasant these days! Neither is standing... Or lying... Another 6 wks of cooking and I think this little one should be cooked enough to come... Please?!?!


----------



## 3outnumbered

a woman asked today if i was expecting twins! bloody cheek! was shocked when i told her i still had over 5weeks to go! :wacko:

i am measuring 37weeks but midwife says thats because my uterus is stretched for having three other babies before. :baby::baby::baby:

I am bored of being so exhausted now! want bubba soon. xx


----------



## charlie_lael

3outnumbered said:


> a woman asked today if i was expecting twins! bloody cheek! was shocked when i told her i still had over 5weeks to go! :wacko:
> 
> i am measuring 37weeks but midwife says thats because my uterus is stretched for having three other babies before. :baby::baby::baby:
> 
> I am bored of being so exhausted now! want bubba soon. xx

People keep saying that to me too! Or they'll say I look "ready to pop" but I'm really not that big. :shrug: Sometimes I think they just want to start conversation and that's the best they come up with. :haha: People are strange...


----------



## amber26

Hi I am due on the 19th of October with my little boy. I have got 2 girls. I had a growth scan today has I am measuring 35 weeks I am 32 tomorrow. My boy is measuring 33+3. Anyway hi everyone !


----------



## charlie_lael

Hi!


----------



## BoBo14

I finish work next wed and I'm sooooo excited:) have 3 weeks annual leave then start mat leave for 2 weeks before lo is due!


----------



## urchin

I'VE FINISHED!

No more work for small Urchins :dance:


----------



## carlyjade86

Woohoo urchin! Lady who lunches! 

I used to get comments on my size but I don't now... I've just gone really round, low and solid. Don't seem to be getting any bigger over last few weeks :(


----------



## 3outnumbered

On our precious pumpkins thread, a lady who is due twins in october is being induced in the morning!!!!


eeek!!!!

34 weeks and a couple of days. xx


----------



## carlyjade86

Makes u realise how close we are to October! August is gone pretty much... :hides eyes:


----------



## Islander

thank goodness!cant wait for it to be october!6 weeks of work left for me (or 12 days!!!) need the time to hurry up!!


----------



## carlyjade86

I can't wait but I'm also sooo not ready, and to tell the truth, a little daunted at the thought of having a baby again! It's been a long time since I've had a baby... Feel like I don't hve a clue! And this time, my mammy isn't going to be in the next room... I'm only gonna have a smelly man to help me :cry: haha


----------



## shelleyanddan

charlie_lael said:


> 3outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> a woman asked today if i was expecting twins! bloody cheek! was shocked when i told her i still had over 5weeks to go! :wacko:
> 
> i am measuring 37weeks but midwife says thats because my uterus is stretched for having three other babies before. :baby::baby::baby:
> 
> I am bored of being so exhausted now! want bubba soon. xx
> 
> People keep saying that to me too! Or they'll say I look "ready to pop" but I'm really not that big. :shrug: Sometimes I think they just want to start conversation and that's the best they come up with. :haha: People are strange...Click to expand...

me too! everyone says omg you look as though you r about to pop! and i have had about 10 different people tell me im gonna go early... hmmmm... i dont know why they say it either, considering my uterus measuring1 wk behind!!! 

going to get my auntie (amateur photographer) to take sone belly shots with OH & I on sunday :)


----------



## shelleyanddan

carlyjade86 said:


> I can't wait but I'm also sooo not ready, and to tell the truth, a little daunted at the thought of having a baby again! It's been a long time since I've had a baby... Feel like I don't hve a clue! And this time, my mammy isn't going to be in the next room... I'm only gonna have a smelly man to help me :cry: haha

get him to google what a birthing partner should do! and give him hints like oh we should buy some massage oil for when im in labour etc.. lol ive found u basically have to train them... though im gona have mum with me so im pretty lucky... she will know whats going on when Daniel doesnt haha


----------



## kristel_

shelleyanddan said:


> carlyjade86 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait but I'm also sooo not ready, and to tell the truth, a little daunted at the thought of having a baby again! It's been a long time since I've had a baby... Feel like I don't hve a clue! And this time, my mammy isn't going to be in the next room... I'm only gonna have a smelly man to help me :cry: haha
> 
> get him to google what a birthing partner should do! and give him hints like oh we should buy some massage oil for when im in labour etc.. lol ive found u basically have to train them... though im gona have mum with me so im pretty lucky... she will know whats going on when Daniel doesnt hahaClick to expand...

Educating your man about labour/birth is possibly the best way to make them feel as useful and wanted as possible. My OH was so educated about what happens in labour he could have done the midwife's job for her lmao. He wanted to know as much as poss though so that helped a lot. He was a mahoooosive support, if he was busy panicing or feeling useless it wouldn't have been the same.


----------



## shelleyanddan

3outnumbered said:


> On our precious pumpkins thread, a lady who is due twins in october is being induced in the morning!!!!
> 
> 
> eeek!!!!
> 
> 34 weeks and a couple of days. xx

i cant find pumpkins thread!! :(


----------



## carlyjade86

I'm hoping to have my mam there when Im in labour as well as my OH, but I wasn't referring to the actual birth.. I was talkin about life at home once baby is here... I have faith in him really, it's just totally different to my first experience of motherhood this time around.


----------



## Islander

im so pleased...6 weeks tomoro til my mum gets back to the UK!! so she will be here to help out...ive missed her so much!gutted my dad cant come but thank god for skype :)


----------



## shelleyanddan

carlyjade86 said:


> I'm hoping to have my mam there when Im in labour as well as my OH, but I wasn't referring to the actual birth.. I was talkin about life at home once baby is here... I have faith in him really, it's just totally different to my first experience of motherhood this time around.

ohhhh i see oops lol. try not to stress carly, we are made for this. we are natural born mummas. you will b just fine & your instincts will guide you :) :flower:


----------



## shelleyanddan

Islander said:


> im so pleased...6 weeks tomoro til my mum gets back to the UK!! so she will be here to help out...ive missed her so much!gutted my dad cant come but thank god for skype :)

my mum lives interstate, it sure sucks being away from her while im preggaz!! mum & dad r planning to come over a week before the due date (which is the same as yours islander!!) and stay for a week after so they have best chance of being here when baby cones :)


----------



## shelleyanddan

im gonna do a big baby clothes wash soon.. what should i use in wasing machine? normal washing powder or will that b too strong gor babys skin??


----------



## Veronicaco

Hi I'm due 24th Oct with a girl :) so exciting!


----------



## Mrs.B.

shelleyanddan said:


> 3outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> On our precious pumpkins thread, a lady who is due twins in october is being induced in the morning!!!!
> 
> 
> eeek!!!!
> 
> 34 weeks and a couple of days. xx
> 
> i cant find pumpkins thread!! :(Click to expand...

Were here :) x

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/866321-precious-pumpkins-due-october.html


----------



## LilOopsy

kristel10589 said:


> shelleyanddan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carlyjade86 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait but I'm also sooo not ready, and to tell the truth, a little daunted at the thought of having a baby again! It's been a long time since I've had a baby... Feel like I don't hve a clue! And this time, my mammy isn't going to be in the next room... I'm only gonna have a smelly man to help me :cry: haha
> 
> get him to google what a birthing partner should do! and give him hints like oh we should buy some massage oil for when im in labour etc.. lol ive found u basically have to train them... though im gona have mum with me so im pretty lucky... she will know whats going on when Daniel doesnt hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Educating your man about labour/birth is possibly the best way to make them feel as useful and wanted as possible. My OH was so educated about what happens in labour he could have done the midwife's job for her lmao. He wanted to know as much as poss though so that helped a lot. He was a mahoooosive support, if he was busy panicing or feeling useless it wouldn't have been the same.Click to expand...

I totally agree with this... It's why I loved our antenatal classes so much, they focused a lot of it toward the partners in the room to make sure they knew and to give them full involvement too. Was great... I know my OH is going to be so good on the day :) can't wait!


----------



## cheshire

Wow, will be stalking the pumpkins thread for an update on the twins! Hope everything goes well. 

Carlyjade, it'll all fall into place again. This time I am going to have my mum down the road and then two of my husbands aunties are coming over from Brazil, one the first week and another the second. This will be a great help as although DH is a star, this time he will need to go back to work pretty soon and the children will be in the middle of school term (baby 2 and 3 came at easter and christmas, so we didn't need to worry about school runs for a bit).

As for the labour.....I have never in all my pregnancies attended antenatal classes and nor has he. We were totally out of our depth the first time, but now I think we might have a fair idea of what's in store. Might be a bit fraudulant turning up to classes now :winkwink:


----------



## urchin

yups, October is just around the corner :D

Eenie just has to hang on in there til the kitchen is done, then she can do her own thing :thumbup:

I have a scan and antenatal with the consultant today - we're gonna be talking c-sections, and I'm really hoping I don't have a fight on my hands


----------



## xDuffyx

46 days to go!!! Eeeekkkkk!! :) 
Xx


----------



## xDuffyx

urchin said:


> I have a scan and antenatal with the consultant today - we're gonna be talking c-sections, and I'm really hoping I don't have a fight on my hands

I will be having a similar discussion in 2 weeks time if baby hasn't moved.
She's breech, always has been, no sign of moving, with her head under my right rib. I really don't want it to come to C-Section. (I would need to refuse ECV due to my own personal reasons) and so I'm trying everything in my power to get her to move!!

Hope your scan and chat goes well xx


----------



## LilOopsy

urchin said:


> yups, October is just around the corner :D
> 
> Eenie just has to hang on in there til the kitchen is done, then she can do her own thing :thumbup:
> 
> I have a scan and antenatal with the consultant today - we're gonna be talking c-sections, and I'm really hoping I don't have a fight on my hands

Eeks.. Good luck Hun... Which was it you prefer to have again? (baby brain = memory like sieve) 


I got my MW appointment... Time to see if miss breech has made an effort to turn lol


----------



## JayDee

Come on babies, turn around, your mummies want to say they've had the pain and priviledge of natural childbirth please!

My back is starting to hurt a bit by the end of the day - but I'm sat at a temp desk at work at the moment, rather than my normal one with the multi-adjustable chair. Should be back there next week so see if that helps.

Anyone got any good plans for the bank holiday weekend (UK)?


----------



## JayDee

Oh, did someone ask about what to wash baby clothes in a few pages back? 
If so, we used non bio stuff for DS's clothes when he was small, and the sensitive conditioner stuff. Not really sure why it makes a difference but I'd heard it somewhere and I had excema as a baby and didn't want to risk DS getting it too just in case that was a factor.


----------



## LilOopsy

Well ladies... Looks like I might be having my little one end of September... Still frank breech and MW thinks its unlikely to change as I have posterior high placenta which she says is warm and enticing to bub, like a cushion. 

Am going over birth plan at 36 weeks and will be booked in for scan then before the date is picked. 


Kinda exited and nervous all in one now :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

LilOopsy said:


> Well ladies... Looks like I might be having my little one end of September... Still frank breech and MW thinks its unlikely to change as I have posterior high placenta which she says is warm and enticing to bub, like a cushion.
> 
> Am going over birth plan at 36 weeks and will be booked in for scan then before the date is picked.
> 
> 
> Kinda exited and nervous all in one now :)

its always a little daunting when things dont go according to our plans but you will know a definate date and that will be super exciting!

thats the bit about being pregnant i dont like the not knowing when baby will come its something i cant control. xx
:happydance:


----------



## carlyjade86

Good luck urch! Hope u get the news u want! 

Sorry she hasn't moved oopsy! But how exciting to know u'll have a date set! Are u going to keep it secret from friends so u can suprise them with the news when she's arrived? I think I'd have to do that...

Well girls, I wore maternity jeans to work today and am uncomfortable beyond belief! They are really digging under my bump yet too big when I stand up? Can't wait to get my leggings back on!

Shell, I didn't wash Elliot's clothes in anything different to what I washed my clothes in... I worry that all the fuss will make even more sickly babies... I'm currently undecided if I'm going to buy fairy, or carry on with my ariel actilift.


----------



## LilOopsy

carlyjade86 said:


> Sorry she hasn't moved oopsy! But how exciting to know u'll have a date set! Are u going to keep it secret from friends so u can suprise them with the news when she's arrived? I think I'd have to do that...

Yeah we were going to... We think it will stop people asking if we've had her yet... Just gonna let the grandparents know and swear them to secrecy :)


----------



## Lucky7s

Liloopsy - isn't still early? At my appt yesterday they said they'd be checking to see if he's head down at 35 weeks.. 
but you still have time for baby to move or is it the posterior high placenta? Either way kinda cool that you'll have a date set!!


----------



## LilOopsy

Lucky7s said:


> Liloopsy - isn't still early? At my appt yesterday they said they'd be checking to see if he's head down at 35 weeks..
> but you still have time for baby to move or is it the posterior high placenta? Either way kinda cool that you'll have a date set!!

It's a combination of a few things...


Posterior high placenta
Frank breech
And I have a slight curved spine from an injury which may be causing her to stay above too


They can't tell for certain but every time she tries to turn she goes transverse and then back to breech... She never seems to manage to go back down


----------



## 3outnumbered

this baby keeps shoving his bum in my ribs! my goodness stop stretching child!!! :haha:

my colostrum has come through now! fourth time round and still couldnt remember when it supposed to come in. 

:dohh:


----------



## Jadeee21

I'm due 15th October :)) baby boy. Eeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## Erised

Welcome Jadeee21! =D 

My colostrum came in around 2 or 3 weeks ago? Thankfully nothing bad yet, not woken up with wet patches anyway. Only my right boob seems affected, but that's probably due to DD having breastfed daily from the left until around 3 weeks ago.


----------



## carlyjade86

Mines been there since may time! Can't remember what week but was before my 20wk scan. Had the same problem with my first only worse! I dropped constantly when pregnant with Elliot. This time it's mostly with pressure. My bed sheet doesn't stay clean for 2 seconds! And to think I used to moan about my OHs dribble marks... That's nothing to the mess I make after a nights sleep! Lol.


----------



## Pug2012

3outnumbered said:


> this baby keeps shoving his bum in my ribs! my goodness stop stretching child!!! :haha:
> 
> my colostrum has come through now! fourth time round and still couldnt remember when it supposed to come in.
> 
> :dohh:

Ha ha. I'm having the same thing. She pushes down and the bum comes up under my ribs. If I take a deep breath she takes the opportunity to put a limb under my ribs.


----------



## mommyoftwo84

I'm due Oct 22nd with a baby boy :)


----------



## Nixtey

Oh my gosh i feel completely worn out!!! All i wanted to do yesterday was sleep and now i'm sat at work and it's even worse!! Please let today just hurry up!
Hope everyone's doing alright?


----------



## elle4

Nixtey said:


> Oh my gosh i feel completely worn out!!! All i wanted to do yesterday was sleep and now i'm sat at work and it's even worse!! Please let today just hurry up!
> Hope everyone's doing alright?

I'm like this all the time. Gets to 11 and I could do with a nice afternoon nap. Very rare chance I get to get one mind. Roll on next week when I leave work. 

How long have you got left at work?


----------



## shelleyanddan

elle4 said:


> Nixtey said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh i feel completely worn out!!! All i wanted to do yesterday was sleep and now i'm sat at work and it's even worse!! Please let today just hurry up!
> Hope everyone's doing alright?
> 
> I'm like this all the time. Gets to 11 and I could do with a nice afternoon nap. Very rare chance I get to get one mind. Roll on next week when I leave work.
> 
> How long have you got left at work?Click to expand...

me too!!

its only just startes at 30 weeks tho, the 30 week wall!! 
i still have 3 & a half weeks left but had a coffee after lunch today n coped alright :) usually at exactly 2 oclock i start yawning and cant get off my bum!! lol not long now !!


----------



## urchin

I seem to have accidentally unsubscribed from this thread - silly echinoid!

I guess I should update:
Ante-natal went well - I have the go-ahead for the c-section ... I'll get my date when I go back on 13th sept :D

They did find excess fluid on the scan though, so I am booked in for the GT test on friday to rule out GD
Other possibilities are the odd position Eenie's lying in, having squooshed all the fluid into one place - she's transverse/diagonal most of the time
Viral infection like slapped cheek (but I think I would know if I'd had that)
Or more serious problems like Downs or Hydrocaphalus. 

But, chances are it's either something very simple, or something and nothing, so I'm not stressing about it.

What I am stressing about is the GTT - they've booked it for 2pm and I've just read the leaflet and it says nothing to eat from 9pm the night before, and the test takes 2.5 hours ... soooo no food til 4.30pm?? are they serious???


----------



## urchin

Just rang the hospital - the date wasn't for a GTT at all, it was for a scan :shrug:
But the GTT lady has made me an appointment for 4th sept at 9am ... a much more sensible time!


----------



## maisie78

9am is a much more sensible time. I had mine at that time in the morning and it was fine. They use orange lucozade at my hospital so all the sugar kept me going until I got home about 12pm for something to eat. Good luck, hopefully it's just the way she is lying that is causing the fluid.


----------



## Islander

We had original lucozade...my test was 9.30 am... in the wait time I went to the shop and bought some noms to eat in the car before I headed home!lol


----------



## LilOopsy

Urchin.... Bit of advice for you for your GTT day

Wear removable layers... It was ridiculously hot in that room when we went


Also don't get your hopes up for lucozade... Brum are cheap... You get this mingin lemon/orange squash thing... So gross lol


Oh and take a book or something to do... Coz you gotta sit for 2 hours and do nothing


:D


Good luck with it lemme know how you go


----------



## Nixtey

elle4 said:


> Nixtey said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh i feel completely worn out!!! All i wanted to do yesterday was sleep and now i'm sat at work and it's even worse!! Please let today just hurry up!
> Hope everyone's doing alright?
> 
> I'm like this all the time. Gets to 11 and I could do with a nice afternoon nap. Very rare chance I get to get one mind. Roll on next week when I leave work.
> 
> How long have you got left at work?Click to expand...

still got 5 weeks to go!! and they are dragging their a$$!


----------



## carlyjade86

Well I just had my antenatal appointment. Baby is head down but not engaged yet. Back and bum is to the left and her hands and feel are beating up my right side. Blood tests were good, boarder line low haemoglobin but not puttin me on iron. And baby has shot up from between the 10th and 50th to just below the 90th! Gone from 25cm to 31cm in 3 wks... And there was me thinkin I hadn't grown none! Just missed out on a growth scan. Boo. Lol

Urchin... Welcome bk!


----------



## urchin

cheers CJ!

I had a sneaky feeling the Womens wouldnt have anything as nice as proper lucozade :(
I'm not really too worried about it tbh - I don't think the excess fluid is signalling anything sinister, and if it is GD, it's only 5 weeks without cake so I'm sure I will survive :thumbup:

Would have to talk to them about providing myself with a GD diet when I have no kitchen though - is all very well saying wholewheat pasta and brown rice, but I have nowhere to cook anything!


----------



## carlyjade86

5 weeks without cake? U r stronger than me... Lol. 

How much longer til ur kitchen is complete?


----------



## Nixtey

Whewp whewp CJ, good to know she's heading downwards!!
Bit of a shame to miss out on a growth scan, but at least she's growing!

Had a bit of a scary moment yesterday! Was getting almost constant Braxtons for about 3 hours and hadn't felt him move in two! Phoned delivery and they told me to put my feet up and drink cold water, 30 mins later he was beating me up from the inside!! Was a massive relief feeling those little punches.


----------



## urchin

carlyjade86 said:


> 5 weeks without cake? U r stronger than me... Lol.
> 
> How much longer til ur kitchen is complete?

Dunno - I no longer have a kitchen fitter, so until I find one everything is on hold :(

It will only be 4 weeks by the time I have the GTT - am sure I can manage that ... can't i?

Nixtey - I get days like that all the time ... because of my anterior placenta, any kicks she aims to the centre I don't feel, so I can go almost a whole day without feeling anything - it's nerve wracking for sure


----------



## LilOopsy

carlyjade86 said:


> 5 weeks without cake? U r stronger than me... Lol.
> 
> How much longer til ur kitchen is complete?

Haha I was gonna say this too! 5 weeks without cake is like a life without chocolate


----------



## Nixtey

Urchin - yeah I have an anterior as well, but he doesn't normally kick to the front so i do normally feel him to the sides quite a lot... he must've just been having a nap! 

Big TMI but i dunno i'm 33 + 4 and a FTM so i think i can be a bit paranoid!:

Spoiler
Just went for a BM and afterwards saw a massive stringy bit of discharge dangling from me... not coloured with blood or anything but not normal for me... should i be worried?


----------



## Erised

Nixtey said:


> Urchin - yeah I have an anterior as well, but he doesn't normally kick to the front so i do normally feel him to the sides quite a lot... he must've just been having a nap!
> 
> Big TMI but i dunno i'm 33 + 4 and a FTM so i think i can be a bit paranoid!:
> 
> Spoiler
> Just went for a BM and afterwards saw a massive stringy bit of discharge dangling from me... not coloured with blood or anything but not normal for me... should i be worried?

No reason to worry at all. Your discharge increases during pregnancy, and in 3rd tri it's completely normal to have a lot of (stringy) discharge. You may even find that you need to start wearing panty liners soon to stop your underwear getting soaked. You can also start losing parts of your mucus plug, so even if you found some stringy bloody discharge it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Nixtey

Erised said:


> Nixtey said:
> 
> 
> Urchin - yeah I have an anterior as well, but he doesn't normally kick to the front so i do normally feel him to the sides quite a lot... he must've just been having a nap!
> 
> Big TMI but i dunno i'm 33 + 4 and a FTM so i think i can be a bit paranoid!:
> 
> Spoiler
> Just went for a BM and afterwards saw a massive stringy bit of discharge dangling from me... not coloured with blood or anything but not normal for me... should i be worried?
> 
> 
> No reason to worry at all. Your discharge increases during pregnancy, and in 3rd tri it's completely normal to have a lot of (stringy) discharge. You may even find that you need to start wearing panty liners soon to stop your underwear getting soaked. You can also start losing parts of your mucus plug, so even if you found some stringy bloody discharge it's nothing to worry about.Click to expand...

phew! Thanks for replying! I think that being pregnant is making me into a crazy lady! The things i think of! 
Once again, thanks!


----------



## MoonShadow14

Hello

I'm due 31st October and team :blue:

Excited!


----------



## carlyjade86

Nixty - it is nice to know she's still head down. She has been all along and caused me quite a bit of pain as a result, so if she DARES turn now, she'll be very much grounded when she's born!!! Lol. It a shame about missing out on a scan, but from what I've read today, they say a cm for each week u are so at 31 wks, I should be 31cms? :shrug:

CM is ruining my life. I'm so fed up of it... Between that and leaky boobs I've had a guts full. I just wanna be dry and pants and bra free!! Lol.

Urchin - aw no!! Where has he gone?! That's not ideal is it.. Hope u find someone else soon. I'm fed up of my house as it is and we are only doing the box room for the baby!


----------



## Nixtey

(You can call me Nix btw) 

CJ - Yeah apparently you should be 1 cm per week, but last week i measured 29 because he'd dropped down so much! Scared my partner as he thought that meant LO was on his way _NOW_!

I've been quite lucky when it comes to leaky boobs... none so far! :happydance: but yeah, CM's a nightmare!


----------



## Islander

dont get me started on leaky boobs.... grr


----------



## gamblesrh

Islander said:


> dont get me started on leaky boobs.... grr

When you get to 37 weeks start saving what comes out and freezing it, also that's a good way to get labor going


----------



## urchin

no leaking here - am I doing something wrong??


----------



## Mrs.B.

urchin said:


> no leaking here - am I doing something wrong??

Me neither


----------



## urchin

Glad it's not just me MrsB!


----------



## maisie78

I haven't got any either Urchin. If I'm anything like my Mum and sister I wont get any until LO is here though. I just hope I don't follow my mum as she didn't get anything, not even colostrum, until 4-5 days after birth by which time all 3 if us were on formula. I really want to BF.

That's cr*p about your kitchen fitter :( I hope you find someone before baby puts in an appearance. Our bathroom has been finished all bar the decoration and flooring and that was bad enough. It would drive me batty not having a kitchen :wacko:


----------



## carlyjade86

I leaked from about 16 wks on both pregnancys now... Elliot's was the worst. I literally streeeeeeeamed constantly! This one it mostly comes out when I'm in bed on leaning on them but sometimes seeps too. Think u either or u dont :shrug:


----------



## LilOopsy

I haven't "leaked" so to speak... But I can make them leak if I squeeze them lol... Have been able to since about week 20.

Ps we have a friend who fits kitchens... Texting him to see what his schedules like for ya x


----------



## Lucky7s

Haven't leaked either, but I've heard it doesn't determine whether you can BF or not... 
I got a great book on Amazon.. The Nursing MOthers Companion, Kathleen Higgins.

pretty awesome book!


----------



## urchin

Thanks Liloopsie! My plumber is asking someone he knows too ... hopefully one or the other will be able to take over soon :D


----------



## carlyjade86

Fair play... I want to punch my OH right in the throat tonight. He hasn't even really done anything... Just seems a bit stroppy for some reason? And it's giving me a great desire to plant a bunch of 5 on him. Even more so now I've just listened to him make himself ice cream and not ask me if I want some?!?!? May be my hormones but I can feel a storm brewing under my roof.... :evil:


----------



## Erised

urchin said:


> no leaking here - am I doing something wrong??

Nope, not at all!! It really differs per woman, some leak in 2nd tri, some in 3rd tri, others don't leak but can get colostrum when squeezing nipples (me) and there's a lot of women who simply never leak at all until a few days into breastfeeding when the milk comes in (around 3 or 4 days in). All completely normal and nothing to worry about =)

I'm quite sure the only reason I can get colostrum when squeezing and some times have a slightly crusty nipple is just because I breastfed for over 2 years straight. Before I gave birth to DD1 I never had any colostrum at all.


----------



## Marini_Mare

I'm due the 22 with a girl! :pink:


----------



## 3outnumbered

school summer hols, nearly over.

that means it is def the home stretch!

:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Most definitely is! Birth plan today, last day at work tomorrow :) eeek


----------



## 3outnumbered

am waiting to see consultant on wednesday before i do my birth plan. need to have some thoughts about it though! xxx


----------



## 1979mummy

Hi all,
Anyone thinking baby names yet?
We are expecting a girl (second) and this time around we can't decide on a name!!! I guess it's because there are three of us to please and agree.

If anyone has opinions on the following names, it may help!

Tabitha
Lydia
Tamra

Good luck to everyone in our last few weeks, am not fed up yet - but have a feeling that will be round the corner. Still just enjoying pregnancy. :kiss:


----------



## Erised

1979mummy said:


> Hi all,
> Anyone thinking baby names yet?
> We are expecting a girl (second) and this time around we can't decide on a name!!! I guess it's because there are three of us to please and agree.
> 
> If anyone has opinions on the following names, it may help!
> 
> Tabitha
> Lydia
> Tamra
> 
> Good luck to everyone in our last few weeks, am not fed up yet - but have a feeling that will be round the corner. Still just enjoying pregnancy. :kiss:

Out of those 3 I like Lydia best, it's a lovely name =)

Our first girl is Eleanor Emma, this one will be Abigail and not completely set on the middle name yet but probably Amy.


----------



## LilOopsy

Lucky7s said:


> *Haven't leaked either, but I've heard it doesn't determine whether you can BF or not*...
> I got a great book on Amazon.. The Nursing MOthers Companion, Kathleen Higgins.
> 
> pretty awesome book!

So true


I have a friend who leaked all through third... She breast fed her baby but her baby wasn't putting any weight on from it. Turned out, even though she was producing milk & colostrum, vital nutrients were missing from it that bub needed. Once they started formula feeding him he out the weight on. So even if you do/don't leak... Even if you can bf... Doesn't mean your milk quality will be good. 


Just another thing for us women to contend with lol


----------



## Islander

3outnumbered said:


> school summer hols, nearly over.
> 
> that means it is def the home stretch!
> 
> :thumbup:

They are already over here!im at school (teacher) just now!i only work 2 days a week...so including today - 11 days to go!woop woop!


----------



## bitethebullet

1979mummy said:


> Hi all,
> Anyone thinking baby names yet?
> We are expecting a girl (second) and this time around we can't decide on a name!!! I guess it's because there are three of us to please and agree.
> 
> If anyone has opinions on the following names, it may help!
> 
> Tabitha
> Lydia
> Tamra
> 
> Good luck to everyone in our last few weeks, am not fed up yet - but have a feeling that will be round the corner. Still just enjoying pregnancy. :kiss:


I like Tabitha and Lydia out of those. Perhaps Tabitha a little more.

I'm off work today as feeling really crappy. Looking forward to maternity leave- I need to work out how many days holiday I have left so that I can go off as soon as possible (maternity leave is starting on due date :()


----------



## JayDee

I'm not leaking as such, but can feel the odd.. I don't know, twinge that something is going on in there. Not sure I would have noticed it first time, only realising what it is now cos I breast fed for 6 months with DS.

1979 out of the names you listed, I also like Lydia the best. We are having a girl and don't have a name yet either.


----------



## shelleyanddan

1979mummy said:


> Hi all,
> Anyone thinking baby names yet?
> We are expecting a girl (second) and this time around we can't decide on a name!!! I guess it's because there are three of us to please and agree.
> 
> If anyone has opinions on the following names, it may help!
> 
> Tabitha
> Lydia
> Tamra
> 
> Good luck to everyone in our last few weeks, am not fed up yet - but have a feeling that will be round the corner. Still just enjoying pregnancy. :kiss:

i feel the same, im not quite fed up but its definitely close!! starting to get quite tired at work & still 3 weeks left!! so looking forward to mat leave!! :)


----------



## TFSGirl

I'm not fed up either, bit I'm definitely not well... :( I've had something like the flu since Saturday, thought it was food poisoning and then just stomach upset on Sunday, but the actual sickness part returned with a vengeance on Tuesday to the point that I was dehydrated and had to go to the hospital for IV fluids :( I still have 4 weeks left at work as well. Really looking forward to Mat Leave myself.


----------



## bumpyplease

no leakage this end either! although i occassionally get the crusty nipple thing going on!

Lydia is a lovely name!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey ladies- was wondering how soon before dd are you starting your maternity leave?


----------



## bumpyplease

i still have 4 weeks left at work. booo! had enough now! so that will take me to 37 weeks, then i have 2 weeks of annual leave before my official maternity leave starts.

what about you??


----------



## Flutterly

2 weeks tomorrow :) :) :) Have 2 weeks annual leave and then mat leave kicks in the day before due date! I CANNOT WAIT!! I am exhausted! Have to work away in Oxford next week as well, Sunday to Wednesday! I shall just sit and order people about hehe!


----------



## tashyluv

Im so tired, my legs ache, im having these horrible period cramps too, my tummy is soo heavy. Luckily I dont work, I haven't work since I had dd1, but sometimes I just feel like my legs can't take it anymore!

Im telling you, pregnancy 2nd time round is so much more painful for me!


----------



## Islander

I feel dreadful!everything hurts!!! one of my colleagues came to find me today and asked if I wanted to go home cause I looked whte as a sheet and looked like I was in pain...she said dont feel i need to struggle on - baby is more important :) was so sweet!of course im still here ;) only 10 more days (5 weeks) after today!!yay!!


----------



## flamingpanda

Flutterly - I'm utterly jealous, I have 4 weeks left before my leave kicks in and I gave up caring about work about 3 weeks ago. :haha: I just want to be at home, especially now the weather seems to be turning. So glad I won't be venturing out in the snow this winter.


----------



## dizzydoll

Marini_Mare said:


> I'm due the 22 with a girl! :pink:

Congrats and welcome :)



1979mummy said:


> Hi all,
> Anyone thinking baby names yet?
> We are expecting a girl (second) and this time around we can't decide on a name!!! I guess it's because there are three of us to please and agree.
> 
> If anyone has opinions on the following names, it may help!
> 
> Tabitha
> Lydia
> Tamra
> 
> Good luck to everyone in our last few weeks, am not fed up yet - but have a feeling that will be round the corner. Still just enjoying pregnancy. :kiss:

I love the name Tabitha :) 

As for the leaking boobs I get them at random times! I can go a week or more without it happening and then I get soaked. It's always only my right one too :haha: In fact I hadn't had a leak in over a week and as I was reading through to catch up on this thread I had a leak :rofl:


----------



## JayDee

I'm working right up to my dd but my first baby was 10 days late so kind of expecting this one to be late too.


----------



## carlyjade86

After 3pm today I have 17 working days left and I can't wait! It's too uncomfortable being sat at a desk all day. Especially with little feet trying to get between my rib cage and my rib fat. 
I wore boots to work yesterday becoz the rain was so heavy, and took them off coz it was boilin in the office, then swelled up so much I couldn't get them back on! 

It comes to something when the highlight of your day is taking ur bra off too...


----------



## Islander

lol re taking off ure bra!i hear that!

Random thing... ive just been having these pains low in my bump, across the way...couldnt check if belly went hard as I was teaching...thing was they hurt - really took my breath away but only lasted like 2 secs then went away...is this BH?contraction?something else?nothing? :S


----------



## carlyjade86

Sounds like BH. I have them under my bump and pain shoots across my lower back. Pain lasts for a minute or so and goes. Can have a couple of them over a hr and then nothing for a while. Any longer and I'd ring the midwife.


----------



## Flutterly

JayDee said:


> I'm working right up to my dd but my first baby was 10 days late so kind of expecting this one to be late too.

My boss thought this and she got a shock when her bubs came 8 days early before she had even started mat leave!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

bumpyplease said:


> i still have 4 weeks left at work. booo! had enough now! so that will take me to 37 weeks, then i have 2 weeks of annual leave before my official maternity leave starts.
> 
> what about you??

Unsure- I am a teacher and thought we broke up on 20th October so put my leave date as 26th ( due 27th) so I would get full pay over the weeks holiday. However we don't break up until 26th ( I was wrong) and don't think I will be able to go to then so undecided. Thinking about 22 - week before. With it being my first am unsure how hard last few weeks will be so anyone with experience I would appretiate input!


----------



## Islander

im going 3 weeks before due date and im a part time teacher - already struggling!


----------



## BoBo14

I finished work yesterday! Have just over 3 weeks annual leave before may leave starts. Glad I decided to finish early as was having contractions mon morning and all week have had so much pressure down below,legs etc. hope time at work goes fast for those working x


----------



## TFSGirl

I'm having a really hard time with work these days, I've been extremely ill this week, and had to be sent home. I'm so tired and run down. I don't know how many more days I can take of actually being there.


----------



## JayDee

Flutterly said:


> JayDee said:
> 
> 
> I'm working right up to my dd but my first baby was 10 days late so kind of expecting this one to be late too.
> 
> My boss thought this and she got a shock when her bubs came 8 days early before she had even started mat leave!!Click to expand...

He he - I guess we'll see what happens. Hopefully bubs will decide to come first thing in the morning so I can just ring work and tell them I won't be coming in :)
I'm going to plan on leaving a clean edge each night for all of October just in case.


----------



## Nixtey

I'm finishing on the 26th Sept at 37 + 4 but i'm taking 7 days of hol so technically only start my mat leave on the 8th of Oct when i'll be 39 + 2 :D
getting harder to roll out of bed in the morning though!


----------



## Lisa92881

It's interesting to see when all you girls are stopping work, I'm still undecided. :shrug: I work in a school, with mostly preschoolers, so it's very "physical", with lots of getting on/off the floor, sitting in little furniture, walking back and forth between classrooms and my office. So we'll see how long I last. I had originally planned to work as long as possible, but found out that I will actually end up getting paid more through my short term disability if I go out a little early, and still have him on time (so leave work mid-October and have him at the end of October). So now I think I'm aiming to make it until the middle of October. But I also don't want to be just sitting home and waiting for him to come, especially since I think he's going to be late! :dohh:


----------



## gamblesrh

Nixtey said:


> I'm finishing on the 26th Sept at 37 + 4 but i'm taking 7 days of hol so technically only start my mat leave on the 8th of Oct when i'll be 39 + 2 :D
> getting harder to roll out of bed in the morning though!

I have the same problems with getting out of the bed plus getting off the couch, floor bending, everything has just become harder.


----------



## shellideaks

I finished work really early compared to when everyone else is finishing! Mat leave kicks in at 35 weeks and I've been finished since 30+2 (had a lot of holidays). I was planning to work until the begining of October but I couldn't hack it any more. Not sure if I'll be going back either, with only working part time my wages wouldn't cover childcare for 2 kids so seems pointless. We'll see though, I'm bored at home already lol.


----------



## urchin

I finished work last Thursday - I have 5 weeks leave to take, then mat leave kicks in 3 days before my DD

...and I am LOVING not having to go to work :dance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I finish tomorrow  had midwife today. Little lady is on the brink of engaging, but she back to back so gotta try turn her


----------



## 3outnumbered

have had BH all day!!! my body is now more than ready for the real thing surely.

then Caleb had hicccups for a whole hour, was funny feeling it right down in me bits. :wacko:


----------



## Islander

i had some BH today but was proper sore!took my breath away and made me say bad words!lol ok now tho but a bit tired and emotional :(


----------



## shelleyanddan

shellideaks said:


> I finished work really early compared to when everyone else is finishing! Mat leave kicks in at 35 weeks and I've been finished since 30+2 (had a lot of holidays). I was planning to work until the begining of October but I couldn't hack it any more. Not sure if I'll be going back either, with only working part time my wages wouldn't cover childcare for 2 kids so seems pointless. We'll see though, I'm bored at home already lol.

i would have left by now if i had enough leave.. but only got about 2 weeks paid :( but on the upside only 12 shifts left!! :happydance:


----------



## glitterfly

I'm leaving on the 17th, both OH and I work together but were made redundant. I have 2 weeks holidays to take (yaaaay!) and OH has managed together a much better paid job so it's starting to fall into place.

12 working days left to go, not that I am counting or anything. :p

Xxxx


----------



## 1979mummy

Hopingitwill said:


> bumpyplease said:
> 
> 
> i still have 4 weeks left at work. booo! had enough now! so that will take me to 37 weeks, then i have 2 weeks of annual leave before my official maternity leave starts.
> 
> what about you??
> 
> Unsure- I am a teacher and thought we broke up on 20th October so put my leave date as 26th ( due 27th) so I would get full pay over the weeks holiday. However we don't break up until 26th ( I was wrong) and don't think I will be able to go to then so undecided. Thinking about 22 - week before. With it being my first am unsure how hard last few weeks will be so anyone with experience I would appretiate input!Click to expand...

Hi.
I am a teacher and have LOVED having 6 weeks off to prepare for baby and relax a bit. I am due on 22nd Oct (Monday of half term for us - good timing baby!) and my last day of work will be 28th September. I think the long days and the journey has put me off, you really don't want to be knackered when your baby is due!!! Lots of germs in Autumn term too! xxx


----------



## carlyjade86

glitterfly said:


> I'm leaving on the 17th, both OH and I work together but were made redundant. I have 2 weeks holidays to take (yaaaay!) and OH has managed together a much better paid job so it's starting to fall into place.
> 
> 12 working days left to go, not that I am counting or anything. :p
> 
> Xxxx

Counting? I've made a little countdown for my desk so I get to cross off each shift! Haha. Only 16 to go after today... 92 working hrs! Lol


----------



## shellideaks

shelleyanddan said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> I finished work really early compared to when everyone else is finishing! Mat leave kicks in at 35 weeks and I've been finished since 30+2 (had a lot of holidays). I was planning to work until the begining of October but I couldn't hack it any more. Not sure if I'll be going back either, with only working part time my wages wouldn't cover childcare for 2 kids so seems pointless. We'll see though, I'm bored at home already lol.
> 
> i would have left by now if i had enough leave.. but only got about 2 weeks paid :( but on the upside only 12 shifts left!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Ah well that's not too bad, I remember when I had 18 shifts left, it felt like forever but soon came around so hopefully yours will too :D 

On another note, is anyone going to the baby show that's on this weekend in Manchester? I was gutted when I couldn't go to the Birmingham one but glad to see they've done one closer to home. Not much point in going seeing as I've pretty much got everything now but I don't care, sure I'll see more that I'll want haha.


----------



## bumpyplease

the baby show is really good, i went to the b.ham one in May and got lots of freebies and bits and bobs!

anyone else got a ridiculous thirst at the moment? i must have sank about 3 pints of water during the night because i felt so thirsty and today im on my second glass of water and have already have a cup of tea and a big glass of fresh juice!!!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

1979mummy said:


> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpyplease said:
> 
> 
> i still have 4 weeks left at work. booo! had enough now! so that will take me to 37 weeks, then i have 2 weeks of annual leave before my official maternity leave starts.
> 
> what about you??
> 
> Unsure- I am a teacher and thought we broke up on 20th October so put my leave date as 26th ( due 27th) so I would get full pay over the weeks holiday. However we don't break up until 26th ( I was wrong) and don't think I will be able to go to then so undecided. Thinking about 22 - week before. With it being my first am unsure how hard last few weeks will be so anyone with experience I would appretiate input!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi.
> I am a teacher and have LOVED having 6 weeks off to prepare for baby and relax a bit. I am due on 22nd Oct (Monday of half term for us - good timing baby!) and my last day of work will be 28th September. I think the long days and the journey has put me off, you really don't want to be knackered when your baby is due!!! Lots of germs in Autumn term too! xxxClick to expand...

I know - great timing being off for holidays. My head has not put me class based will be doing data and cover if people off and booster groups so hopefully workload won't be as bad as could be with loads of marking! She wanted me to have flexibility to leave early if needed. Know what you mean about autumn germs- not even back and already loaded with cold!!!! Problem is I can only really afford to be off for 6 months ish but I need to try and stay off til June as we don't want to have to start child are til the following September as we would have to pay a retainer on the place over summer which is pointless when we are both off ( oh is a teacher too). Don't have family near us but can get my mum to look after for 3 weeks then oh for remaining which would take us back to summer holidays... Problem for this to come into effect I need to work as long as poss to dd. currently thinking about finishing at 39 weeks but suppose will have to see how things go!


----------



## 1979mummy

Hopingitwill said:


> 1979mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpyplease said:
> 
> 
> i still have 4 weeks left at work. booo! had enough now! so that will take me to 37 weeks, then i have 2 weeks of annual leave before my official maternity leave starts.
> 
> what about you??
> 
> Unsure- I am a teacher and thought we broke up on 20th October so put my leave date as 26th ( due 27th) so I would get full pay over the weeks holiday. However we don't break up until 26th ( I was wrong) and don't think I will be able to go to then so undecided. Thinking about 22 - week before. With it being my first am unsure how hard last few weeks will be so anyone with experience I would appretiate input!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi.
> I am a teacher and have LOVED having 6 weeks off to prepare for baby and relax a bit. I am due on 22nd Oct (Monday of half term for us - good timing baby!) and my last day of work will be 28th September. I think the long days and the journey has put me off, you really don't want to be knackered when your baby is due!!! Lots of germs in Autumn term too! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know - great timing being off for holidays. My head has not put me class based will be doing data and cover if people off and booster groups so hopefully workload won't be as bad as could be with loads of marking! She wanted me to have flexibility to leave early if needed. Know what you mean about autumn germs- not even back and already loaded with cold!!!! Problem is I can only really afford to be off for 6 months ish but I need to try and stay off til June as we don't want to have to start child are til the following September as we would have to pay a retainer on the place over summer which is pointless when we are both off ( oh is a teacher too). Don't have family near us but can get my mum to look after for 3 weeks then oh for remaining which would take us back to summer holidays... Problem for this to come into effect I need to work as long as poss to dd. currently thinking about finishing at 39 weeks but suppose will have to see how things go!Click to expand...

Wow! You are lucky not being in a class. I wish I was just doing cover or management stuff. I do have the luxury of a full time TA though, which will help sooooo much!!!! My daughter is nearly 7 and I have childcare issues too, so am scraping through September and no more childcare from October!!! Good luck with work, am sure everyone will look after us! Keep going as long as possible. . . . :wacko:


----------



## 1979mummy

bumpyplease said:


> the baby show is really good, i went to the b.ham one in May and got lots of freebies and bits and bobs!
> 
> anyone else got a ridiculous thirst at the moment? i must have sank about 3 pints of water during the night because i felt so thirsty and today im on my second glass of water and have already have a cup of tea and a big glass of fresh juice!!!!

I am soooo thirsty recently, feels like I've had a big night out! I take a bottle of water everywhere with me at the moment, as soon as I have had one drink I need another! Not really helping with the toilet situation!!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Finished today, and I gave in and have done my first load of washing :) 

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0150.jpg


----------



## shelleyanddan

thats so cute :) what washing detergent did you use for them?


----------



## AshleyLK

Mrs.B. said:


> Finished today, and I gave in and have done my first load of washing :)

This is her closet- all washed and organized by size:happydance:

Still have more laundry to do as well, it never ends!
https://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k85/hot4ash69/909a4851e692145f803d456e21f3f5d8.jpg


----------



## Daniellexoxox

It's officially September ladies - we're having babies next month!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

Yaaaay!!! :happydance: Though I have a feeling this little guy may make his appearance in November instead.....I like the idea of having a baby NEXT MONTH!! :)


----------



## bitethebullet

Daniellexoxox said:


> It's officially September ladies - we're having babies next month!!! :happydance:

Eeek!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

shelleyanddan said:


> thats so cute :) what washing detergent did you use for them?

I'm just using what ever I have in for our clothes, nothing special. I don't want to cause problems by being fussy. If she does turn out to be sensitive, then I will reassess. :)


----------



## urchin

Oh my word!
No denying it now - we're about to become mummies ... eeeeek!


----------



## Flutterly

If this one comes early it could be this month...eeeeek!!!


----------



## carlyjade86

Mrs B. amen. I said the same earlier in the thread. When it comes to babies the world has gone mad! The human race wasn't wiped our before all the rediculous do's and don'ts! 

Hormones are raging now girls. Had my roots done yesterday and my hair would not go it's usual blonde colour at all! So ended up havin a load of brown in it... Thanks baby!!! 

Anyone started their raspberry leaf yet? My nurse friend in work ended up delivering her own baby in the 20minutes her midwife left saying she was going to be ages, and her husband dropped their other son to his nans. She's put that down to RLT! Dunno if it makes me want to or not? Lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm taking the capsules CarlyJade. Along with EPO lol x


----------



## Daniellexoxox

carlyjade86 said:


> Anyone started their raspberry leaf yet? My nurse friend in work ended up delivering her own baby in the 20minutes her midwife left saying she was going to be ages, and her husband dropped their other son to his nans. She's put that down to RLT! Dunno if it makes me want to or not? Lol

I'm on 1 cup a day, really should up my intake


----------



## Flutterly

I'm on 1 cup a day too...might start on 2 today!!!


----------



## Islander

im on 1 cup every 3 days, will then increase to every 2 days in 2 weeks, then one every day about 36 weeks then 3 a day, 3 a day etc its actually quite nice :)


----------



## bitethebullet

I'm on the RLT too- 1 cup a day. I love the clipper stuff, really nice. It's got some nettle, rosehip and hisbiscus in too which are all supposedly good for pregnancy.


----------



## Flutterly

I really like it!! I don't usually like fruit teas but it's yummy!! Which is handy cos it means I'll keep drinking it!!


----------



## urchin

none for me - don't want anything at all that might make anything happen before my c-section date.
EENIE HAS TO STAY PUT TIL THE KITCHEN IS IN!


----------



## 3outnumbered

september my goodness, have a feeling my little man will be born this month!!!

I am hoping to have a bathroom by then though!!!

cant have RLT because of my irratable uterus, dont want baby too soon.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## carlyjade86

Looks like the majority are embracing the tea! I might orde the capsules on Monday then... Can't do the tea. Tea without milk is wrong. Lol. What does the EPO do? 
I had a long but heathly labor with my first. Took me forever to dilate after my water went. So if I can ensure its sped up a bit this time I'd be willin to try anything I think!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

All I had to do was look at a packet of rlt do watch out!! ;) lol

Scbu is shut so we're playing a waiting game again... & not even for nature! Keep your fingers crossed for me for tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

EPO helps to soften the cervix. I take it orally, but some people insert it close to the cervix

RLT strengthens your contracting muscles


----------



## shellideaks

I'm taking the RLT tablets, they're gross but I can't stomach any sort of tea so would rather those. I'm on 2 a day, package advises to just continue taking that many until birth.


----------



## cheshire

I'm staying clear of the RLT. I have never tried it but this time I am probably likely to go from twinge to pushing faster than a rocket :) I also doubt I will make it past 39 weeks! Famous last words right ;)


----------



## 3outnumbered

5 Year they making you wait another day, they are obviously happy to let you go another day.

:hug:


----------



## Mummy1995

I'm team pink! :) x


----------



## urchin

congrats on your wee girlie mummy1995 xxx


----------



## maisie78

I've started on the EPO but not RLT yet. I'm not a fan of fruit teas so may try the capsules instead. 

I have ordered LO's wardrobe and chest of drawers today and they will be delivered on Sept 13th. That should give OH enough time to finish the bathroom and then get the nursery decorated, while I supervise of course ;)

I have decided to speak to the mw on Monday about the possibility of a home birth. I know it's a bit late in the day but I never really thought anyone would let me as this is my first. But I have been getting so anxious about the thought of going to hospital (never been in hospital before) that OH said why didn't we ask about it? I've never been keen on the idea of an epidural anyway as I don't want anyone injecting stuff in to my spine so pain relief isn't an issue, I'd look at getting a birthing pool. Well since I've started thinking I could do it I have started to feel so much better that it seems like it must be the right choice for me. Of course my mw could say she doesn't think it's a good idea and it could be a non-starter but she has been so supportive, is very experienced and is one of my area's home birth mw's (she doesn't work from the hospital) so I think she could well be open to it.


----------



## carlyjade86

I'd love a home birth Maisie but my OH isn't having any of it at all :(


----------



## maisie78

carlyjade86 said:


> I'd love a home birth Maisie but my OH isn't having any of it at all :(

That's a shame :( My OH was born at home himself so I think he really likes the idea of our daughter being born here. He's also not a big fan of hospitals so it does seem like a good idea for both of us to feel less anxious.


----------



## cheshire

carlyjade86 said:


> I'd love a home birth Maisie but my OH isn't having any of it at all :(

I'm in the same boat. Although not sure I am 100% into it, just like the idea :haha:. My OH said he would support it if I wanted it but would not be happy about it. He is obsessed with things going wrong. My midwife is all for the homebirth for me, she is worried I might not make it in time if I try to get to hospital, just have to see how it pans out when the time comes.


----------



## carlyjade86

Mine just flat vitos it! He's had 4 male friends tell him how fab it is, how they get to watch sky sports while waiting, and can go to the fridge as he likes... But he's still not having it. Lol. 
I blame his mother tho. She works at the hospital so she's very "pro" hospital... It's taken this long to get him to resign to the fact I am going to BF after his mum starte makin gagging motions after I mentioned it. How I haven't lost my head with her I don't know... Really gone off her during this pregnancy tho...

I'm gonna let it go this time, but for baby number 3 I won't be takin any shit. His "but it's my first" excuse won't work anymore :)


----------



## maisie78

carlyjade86 said:


> Mine just flat vitos it! He's had 4 male friends tell him how fab it is, how they get to watch sky sports while waiting, and can go to the fridge as he likes... But he's still not having it. Lol.
> I blame his mother tho. She works at the hospital so she's very "pro" hospital... It's taken this long to get him to resign to the fact I am going to BF *after his mum starte makin gagging motions after I mentioned it*. How I haven't lost my head with her I don't know... Really gone off her during this pregnancy tho...
> 
> I'm gonna let it go this time, but for baby number 3 I won't be takin any shit. His "but it's my first" excuse won't work anymore :)

WTF!? You have more patience than me, I'd have flipped at this. I've been lucky that OH and I are on the same page in pretty much everything so far. It was never even considered that I WOULDN'T try to BF. As for the home birth thing, like I say, it may be a non-starter yet if the mw is against it but we have been talking about it over the weekend and are both really keen on the idea.


----------



## urchin

Good grief! I would be seriously pissed off if my m-i-l tried to interfere with my plan to BF. TBH it's normal in my family and everyone has at least tried - not everyone has been successful, but everyone has at least tried.

Mrs Urch-in-Law did get upset last time we were over (she'd had a fair amount of wine) when I told her she wouldn't be able to feed Eenie at Christmas. We took the P out of her something chronic the next day :rofl:


----------



## carlyjade86

I've just managed to smile and then go and rant at my own mum about her. The other day she bought an outfit aged 6-9mths. Jeans, long sleeves and a hooded gilet. I said "it's lovely, but it'll be summer then" that baby will be in it after christmas. She's gonna be big." I don't think my 3 mth old will be in 6-9.. Rather insulted by it actually.. Dunno if it's the hormones or what but I'm finding her hard to take lately. Lol. 

Don't really care what she thinks about breast feedin to be honest. If she doesn't like it, she doesn't have to come to my house to witness it :) easy!


----------



## gamblesrh

carlyjade86 said:


> I've just managed to smile and then go and rant at my own mum about her. The other day she bought an outfit aged 6-9mths. Jeans, long sleeves and a hooded gilet. I said "it's lovely, but it'll be summer then" that baby will be in it after christmas. She's gonna be big." I don't think my 3 mth old will be in 6-9.. Rather insulted by it actually.. Dunno if it's the hormones or what but I'm finding her hard to take lately. Lol.
> 
> Don't really care what she thinks about breast feedin to be honest. If she doesn't like it, she doesn't have to come to my house to witness it :) easy!

I wouldn't say that, my daughter was in 6-9 month clothes at 3 months but she was also a big baby when she was born.


----------



## gamblesrh

My hubby and 9 year old are finishing the yard work today and tomorrow I'm tackling the inside of the house while hubby watches the kids


----------



## Islander

my MIL breastfed all of hers til 2 years old and all but her first were home births...just hr and her DH, no midwife, nothing! lol so OH wasnt keen on the hospital thing...but then she said she didnt expect me to home birth and that i should do what i need to do to make me comfortable and then my OH realised she was right so hes been pretty good...hes not keen on morphine cause it crosses to baby but he knows he wont stop me if i need it :)


----------



## carlyjade86

Mine obviously didn't... But my own mother didnt either and she regrets not giving it a go. I regret not tryin harder with my first so I'm damn sure that I'll be tryin harder this time. Regardless of her opinion. My OH has kinda come round to it, but isn't so keen on the whole "in public" issue, but he'll get over that. He'll have to. :shrug: must admit, I found the whole pregnancy/baby thing a lot easier when I did it solo! Lol


----------



## ashleywalton

I have been looking for an October due date thread. Can I join please? :) 
My 1st ultrasound said Oct 31st and the 2nd said Nov 2nd. With my 2nd baby coming a month early I'm thinking I'll be having this baby in October.


----------



## LilOopsy

Will update list soon.... Been so tired so only been on iPad and not lappy lately.

Btw.... OMG!!!!!!!!


I'm on the last box of my tickkkkkkkkerrrrrrrrr :happydance:


So excited!


----------



## carlyjade86

Oh crumbs! Babies are cominggg! :D


----------



## urchin

I'm 35 weeks today! Eeeep!


----------



## maisie78

It's all getting a bit real now, 35 weeks tomorrow....eeek! :D

I spoke to Gill my mw this morning about having a home birth and she was absolutely fine about it. She is coming to see us on Thursday morning just to check things like parking, stairs in the house, where the bathroom is in relation to the room where I will have her etc. I'm really excited now and have started researching birthing pools :) What I like is that they're so easy going. I'll be booked in for the home birth but if on the day I change my mind, for whatever reason, I can just go to the hospital :thumbup:


----------



## shellideaks

Just been to see the midwife, had lots of sugar in my urine again so scheduled for the GTT on Friday morning and got to see my consultant next Wednesday. Not looking forward to it at all! 

Also mentioned to her that I've had really bad pain around my ribs on the right side for the last 4 weeks and it turns out bubs is breech with her head jabbing in to me :dohh: hopefully she'll flip round soon.


----------



## JayDee

Carlyjade - summer, what's that? I bet you'll get loads of use out of that outfit after all lol.

I actually thought there was no way that my baby was coming in September, but now I know she's breech, if I have to have a section I guess it could be at 37 weeks which would mean September - eek!
Better get this little miss a name and some clothes that aren't for boys!


----------



## Daniellexoxox

LilOopsy said:


> I'm on the last box of my tickkkkkkkkerrrrrrrrr :happydance:
> 
> 
> So excited!

Me too!!!!


----------



## LilOopsy

Anyone else not bothered preparing themselves for labour...

Ie RLT, perineal massage, kegals etc


I feel so ugh now coz I'm wondering if I should or shouldn't start Incase she turns out of breech haha


----------



## carlyjade86

I wish I could do more kegals... But I really don't like it. :s


----------



## kristel_

LilOopsy said:


> Anyone else not bothered preparing themselves for labour...
> 
> Ie RLT, perineal massage, kegals etc
> 
> 
> I feel so ugh now coz I'm wondering if I should or shouldn't start Incase she turns out of breech haha

Meeeeee, i'm not bothered. I didn't do anything for my first labour a year and a half ago so i'm not bothered this time. As long as i've got a nice warm bath/pool and some wet sponges (weird craving) then i'll be ok lol


----------



## gamblesrh

LilOopsy said:


> Anyone else not bothered preparing themselves for labour...
> 
> Ie RLT, perineal massage, kegals etc
> 
> 
> I feel so ugh now coz I'm wondering if I should or shouldn't start Incase she turns out of breech haha

I go to the doctor tomorrow and plan on having him check me for dilation and contractions if all is good I will start at 37 weeks (next Monday) to evict my little man


----------



## urchin

GTT for me tomorrow :(
Deep, unmitigated joy!

Then off into town to meet a friend for sushi ... much, much better!


----------



## SummerFairy

I'm due Oct.31st with a girl :pink:


----------



## shellideaks

urchin said:
 

> GTT for me tomorrow :(
> Deep, unmitigated joy!
> 
> Then off into town to meet a friend for sushi ... much, much better!

Let us know how bad it is so I can prepare for mine on Friday lol.


----------



## 3outnumbered

Had the last of my bloods taken today (i hope) ready for anti natal on wednesday, cant believe how close its getting!!!



xxx


----------



## Hopingitwill

shellideaks said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> GTT for me tomorrow :(
> Deep, unmitigated joy!
> 
> Then off into town to meet a friend for sushi ... much, much better!
> 
> Let us know how bad it is so I can prepare for mine on Friday lol.Click to expand...

Had it a couple of weeks ago- sugary drink they make you have is horrid!!! Make sure you take a book or something as there is a lot of sitting around. Luckily mine came back fine. Was famished after fasting though! Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## shellideaks

Hopingitwill said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urchin said:
> 
> 
> GTT for me tomorrow :(
> Deep, unmitigated joy!
> 
> Then off into town to meet a friend for sushi ... much, much better!
> 
> Let us know how bad it is so I can prepare for mine on Friday lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Had it a couple of weeks ago- sugary drink they make you have is horrid!!! Make sure you take a book or something as there is a lot of sitting around. Luckily mine came back fine. Was famished after fasting though! Hope it goes well for you!Click to expand...

I've already decided to take my Kindle with me, and I'll get some snacks so I can eat as soon as it's done. Just thankful that my LO is back in school by Friday, trying to entertain him for that long in a doctors would of been a nightmare!


----------



## Islander

i got lucozade and mine so that was ok...and they letme out so i went to see a friend... one needle twice in the same vein wasnt much fun tho :( good luck :)
10 working days left for me!!


----------



## shelleyanddan

Islander said:


> i got lucozade and mine so that was ok...and they letme out so i went to see a friend... one needle twice in the same vein wasnt much fun tho :( good luck :)
> 10 working days left for me!!


10 working days left for me too!! :) and same due date !! :)


----------



## Hopeful88

Hi ladies!
Hope you're all well! :)
Not long now!! :)
I'm due the 21st October
x


----------



## JayDee

Liloopsy - I'm taking rlt in the hope that preparation for a natural birth means I can have one. It's also meant to help your body recover quicker afterwards so wouldn't be completely wasted if you did end up having a section.

Also watched last week's midwife program wiggling on my gym ball last night, trying to encourage the little madam to move round - next week it'll be on my hands and knees in the middle of the living room lol.


----------



## LilOopsy

JayDee said:


> Liloopsy - I'm taking rlt in the hope that preparation for a natural birth means I can have one. It's also meant to help your body recover quicker afterwards so wouldn't be completely wasted if you did end up having a section.
> 
> Also watched last week's midwife program wiggling on my gym ball last night, trying to encourage the little madam to move round - next week it'll be on my hands and knees in the middle of the living room lol.

I think I might get the capsules... Knowing my luck she'll come early haha


I keep forgetting I got gym balls... I really should start bouncing on mine get breechy here movin round too.


----------



## Nixtey

ooooft! training up my maternity cover person is hard work! I'm absolutely exhausted!!! 3 weeks to get her trained before i go and i'm already losing the will to live! 
Hope everyone's doing alright?
Got my first antenatal and walk round a hosp tomorrow and i'm not quite sure what to expect. Any ideas?


----------



## elle4

2 Working days left!! Can't believe how fast this has gone by.

I got some EPO 1000mg with VIT-E Does anyone know if these are the right ones? It says on the back: If pregnant or planning pregnancy seek medical advice first. I completely forgot to ask midwife today. Otherwise i shall pop in chemist.


----------



## Katia-xO

Happy 35 weeks to meeeee :) hope you're all ok xx


----------



## urchin

Shelli - it wasn't too bad.
Got there at 9 and was seen at 9.30. They took blood then gave me a horrid sweet lemony drink (not proper lucozade or anything you would even consider drinking in the normal run of things).
Then I sat for 2 hours before having another blood test taken (from the other arm!)

Apparently, if I don't get a phone call before 5pm tomorrow I'm in the clear :thumbup:

defo take a book - 2 hours is a long time to hang around :(


----------



## shellideaks

Glad it went okay for you, hopefully you won't hear anything from them! Will make sure my Kindle and maybe my DS are fully charged lol.


----------



## maisie78

Bought some RLT today and was very pleasantly surprised. I don't usually like fruit tea but really like this. I did have to have half a sugar in it though. I got the Clipper brand from Tesco 2 packs of 20 for £2, bargain :thumbup:


----------



## gamblesrh

Went to the doctor today and I'm 2 centimeters dilated @ 36 weeks, and I have the OK to not stop anything if I get admitted to the hospital


----------



## 3outnumbered

gamblesrh said:


> Went to the doctor today and I'm 2 centimeters dilated @ 36 weeks, and I have the OK to not stop anything if I get admitted to the hospital

was thinking about that for my antinatal tomorrow, wonder if they will examine to see if i am dilated!


can ask them to check i suppose. xx


----------



## gamblesrh

3outnumbered said:


> gamblesrh said:
> 
> 
> Went to the doctor today and I'm 2 centimeters dilated @ 36 weeks, and I have the OK to not stop anything if I get admitted to the hospital
> 
> was thinking about that for my antinatal tomorrow, wonder if they will examine to see if i am dilated!
> 
> 
> can ask them to check i suppose. xxClick to expand...

You can always ask them to check, I had it put in my chart to be checked every time I come in so I know how I have progressed and the day I turn 37 weeks hubby and I will be having sex at least 2 times a day to get things going I'm also going to be pumping my breasts the help with contractions


----------



## charlie_lael

gamblesrh said:


> Went to the doctor today and I'm 2 centimeters dilated @ 36 weeks, and I have the OK to not stop anything if I get admitted to the hospital

That's so exciting! You may end up with a September baby. :winkwink:

I have now started bi-weekly appointments! Woop woop!


----------



## carlyjade86

Afternoon girls. Had my first parentcraft session today. Asked about a water birth and it may very well be possible, even of the midwife didn't look that impressed and it's stupidly been stuck in the middle of the high risk ward.. But then OH said "I don't want a water birth" "didn't realise u were going to be giving birth? Oh ur not so what u want doesn't apply" I pretty much lost my head with him after that... Honestly between him and his mother I think I might run away and have this baby by myself!


----------



## maisie78

Good for you Carly, not sure why he thought he had a say in that.I think fair enough on the homebirth as some can find them scary but to say HE doesn't want a waterbirth.....erm yeah alright mate the next time you give birth we'll do it your way :haha:


----------



## Islander

hi maisie - the RLT isnt too bad at all!i hate fruit teas and hot drinks in general but its ok :)


----------



## Hopingitwill

Nixtey said:


> ooooft! training up my maternity cover person is hard work! I'm absolutely exhausted!!! 3 weeks to get her trained before i go and i'm already losing the will to live!
> Hope everyone's doing alright?
> Got my first antenatal and walk round a hosp tomorrow and i'm not quite sure what to expect. Any ideas?

At my one I got your round delivery suite showed all facilities and the explained what some of medical equipment for and what would happen to the baby. This included the birthing pool. They also showed us the theatre and explained the different scenarios for c section under general and spinal anaesthetics, who would be present and if dad could be in there. They then showed us the ward you get moved to and went through things we would need to bring and various rules along with facilities etc... We then went to a class where they went through pain relief options, the different phases of labour and when to call hospital. They also showed us equipment that could be used to assist labour such as forceps, showed us a placenta linked in to final phase. They didn't do anything on breathing techniques etc...


----------



## 3outnumbered

as this is my last pregnancy i have asked for a water birth, but all depends if they have one free!!!

got to talk birth plan with consultant tomorrow!!

not long now ladies!!!!!!!

:baby:


----------



## 3outnumbered

have they moved us from third triamester!!! to pregnancy groups!!!!


----------



## Daniellexoxox

3outnumbered said:


> have they moved us from third triamester!!! to pregnancy groups!!!!


Yeah I think so....:wacko:


----------



## gamblesrh

3outnumbered said:


> as this is my last pregnancy i have asked for a water birth, but all depends if they have one free!!!
> 
> got to talk birth plan with consultant tomorrow!!
> 
> not long now ladies!!!!!!!
> 
> :baby:

We have the same due date, it will be neat to see which ones goes first


----------



## carlyjade86

maisie78 said:


> Good for you Carly, not sure why he thought he had a say in that.I think fair enough on the homebirth as some can find them scary but to say HE doesn't want a waterbirth.....erm yeah alright mate the next time you give birth we'll do it your way :haha:

Damn right. Sick to death of his "it's my first" reasoning. So effing what! It's still my body! I'm doing the work! I'm havin the pain! I seriously want to kick him in the face today he is being a complete knob head about everything. God I he's like this after 2 wks of no :sex: I dread to think what he's gonna be like between now and the 6 wks after baby is born! That's if I haven't stabbed him in the throat by then....


----------



## LilOopsy

Daniellexoxox said:


> 3outnumbered said:
> 
> 
> have they moved us from third triamester!!! to pregnancy groups!!!!
> 
> 
> Yeah I think so....:wacko:Click to expand...

Ha! I just noticed this too... Wierd... And we now have "sponsored" threads on the page too. Here's hoping they don't start spamming our emails with any of this sponsored stuff!


----------



## carlyjade86

Oh girls, I meant to ask... We were told at the class today to STOP SHAVING from 4 wks before EDD. Summit to do with infection in the hair follicals or summit. I think I stopped
Listening from the shock! Anyone else told this?


----------



## Hopingitwill

carlyjade86 said:


> Oh girls, I meant to ask... We were told at the class today to STOP SHAVING from 4 wks before EDD. Summit to do with infection in the hair follicals or summit. I think I stopped
> Listening from the shock! Anyone else told this?

What??? That is one of my biggest worries! I have told dh he has to give me time to shave before taking me into hospital- in fact I have told him to help me tidy up the garden ( sorry if tmi) as because of belly I can't see what i am doing! None of the women in one born every min seem to have a months growth- if I leave mine that long I will look like a man!!!!!!! So not happening!!!!!!


----------



## carlyjade86

It's higher risk of infection if u end up having a C Section... I'd never heard of it. And I'm sure I shaved last time! She said to trim but don't shave. Trimming would be harder than shavin I bet... Yuck. I'll feel like a hippy! Lol


----------



## gamblesrh

I have been completely manicured down there and never had any problems before


----------



## princess_1991

I'm slightly blush: ok very) overgrown at the minute but I can't see a thing down there!! im gunna immac it off at 37 weeks so I don't get a shaving rash :thumbup:


----------



## gamblesrh

In the older days they also used to shave you when you came in to have the baby


----------



## urchin

Oooo Gamblesrh how exciting, you could very well have a september baby ... no abandoning us for the September thread now!

Carly - I'm just shaking my head in disbelief ... in what way does he think he has any say in how you give birth? Give him a slap from me!
No one has mentioned not shaving to me either - though I must admit I've not managed to get anywhere near my nether regions for quite some time now and I dread to think what's going on down there :rofl:

AFM i failed my GTT yesterday ... by 0.1.... nought point friggin one, I ask you!
So I'm off to see the diabetic nurse next week and the dietitian, and until then it's no sugar for me :(
Am hoping that because I only just failed they won't be too strict with the carbs, but who knows :shrug:


----------



## ourturnnext

Hi fellow October mummies, I've fallen a bit behind with this thread so just been having a quick read through the last few posts to see how everyone's getting on.

I'm so shocked to hear that about shaving. I never thought that would be an issue. I did mine the day, and what a mission that was, don't plan on doing it again now. I'm still summoning up the energy to attempt a trim.......

Hope everyone's well, I can't believe how close it is til our little ones start arriving :happydance:


----------



## JayDee

I've never heard of the shaving thing either, think I would pretend to not have heard it lol. I also thought they would shave you if they had time before doing a section.
And the waterbirth - your body, your choice I'd say.

Glad I've subscribed to this thread I would never have found it if they've moved it!


----------



## JayDee

And the email thing - I think I've set my preferences so they aren't allowed to email me somehow because I never get anything.


----------



## gamblesrh

urchin said:


> Oooo Gamblesrh how exciting, you could very well have a september baby ... no abandoning us for the September thread now!
> 
> Carly - I'm just shaking my head in disbelief ... in what way does he think he has any say in how you give birth? Give him a slap from me!
> No one has mentioned not shaving to me either - though I must admit I've not managed to get anywhere near my nether regions for quite some time now and I dread to think what's going on down there :rofl:
> 
> AFM i failed my GTT yesterday ... by 0.1.... nought point friggin one, I ask you!
> So I'm off to see the diabetic nurse next week and the dietitian, and until then it's no sugar for me :(
> Am hoping that because I only just failed they won't be too strict with the carbs, but who knows :shrug:

I won't abandon any one here, I hoping he comes soon, because I don't want him to be born on my daughters birthday


----------



## Islander

Im feeling like poop today...in a lot of bain in my back and pelvis (nerve stuff mainly) and just so tired...also kinda headachey and headlight, but not quite IYKWIM?
just feeling a bit off :(


----------



## Islander

but yay!just noticed ive gone up a fruit!


----------



## maisie78

Aw Urchin, that's rubbish....0.1! Like you say hopefully they wont be too strict with it being borderline and on a positive note at least you only have a few more weeks rather than months. 

I haven't heard of the shaving thing either. I haven't seen mine in a while to be fair but from the look of horror on OH's face when I got out the shower the other day I'm guessing it ain't pretty :blush: I shall be ignoring that advice and having a trim before the big day!


----------



## bumpyplease

that sucks urchin! cant beleive you were so close as well!

sorry you are feeling off islander, i hate days like that.

im really struggling with the whole shaving thing, managing to do my legs once a week and me other bits about once every 2 weeks but it hurts and is hard to do! there is no way i can leave it for 4 weeks!!!!
also yesterday i looked at my feet and they were all puffy and swollen and i have massive kankles! the joys of the last stages of pregnancy eh!


----------



## urchin

I saw my midwife today who agrees with me that the fluid and GTT results are nothing to worry about ... we were talking about it while she was doing my BP (which was fine as usual) and she said 'you're not worried at all are you?' :rofl:


----------



## Lucky7s

I was doing laser removal before I got pregnant, but now I'm waxing since I can't shave or see. I will definitely be waxing possible 39 - or 40 weeks... again!


----------



## gamblesrh

I try to shave every time I take a shower but it's hard and as long as I do it at least one a week now I think I'll be fine come birthday


----------



## carlyjade86

My only concern urchin would be not having my 3 bars of chocolate a day lol. 

Ive taken my 2nd sick day today. Don't know wat I did yesterday but my pelvis is in bits. I cried out a few times last night and each time Tom flew out of bed thinking "This is it!" had a load of downwards dragging and back ache too so wondering if baby is engaging maybe?


----------



## ourturnnext

carlyjade86 said:


> My only concern urchin would be not having my 3 bars of chocolate a day lol.
> 
> Ive taken my 2nd sick day today. Don't know wat I did yesterday but my pelvis is in bits. I cried out a few times last night and each time Tom flew out of bed thinking "This is it!" had a load of downwards dragging and back ache too so wondering if baby is engaging maybe?

My midwife told me yesterday that when the baby engages you can sometimes feel mild contraction-like pains so that sounds very promising for you! I was sure my baby was engaged cos of all the pressure down there but turns out she's not quite, but very nearly.

Time to get bouncing on my birthing ball!


----------



## LaraB

How early can baby engage? I had awful contraction type pain today and couldn't move for a minute Also like stabbing pain in pelvis. It's went away though, wonder if she could be engaging? My lungs don't feel any less squished though grr


----------



## Islander

im off sick today :( was sick, coughing and full of cold last night and feeling worse today :( so tired even tho ive slept all day!


----------



## princess_1991

Not sure how early it can happen but I had a feeling she had because of the extra pressure down there, I was also getting like little electric shocks on my cervix when she was moving and she just felt and looked lower, midwife said on tuesday we're 3/5ths engaged :thumbup:


----------



## carlyjade86

I've slept from 11:30 to 2 this afternoon too islander. Thought I'm sure I feel worse now from it. Will be calling in sick tomoro too I think... 

I haven't got antenatal til the 18th so won't know if she's engaged or not. She's still head down tho that's for sure


----------



## 3outnumbered

well had anti natal yesterday, consultant was really good! my hospital has one birthing pool so... he said you can ask! :wacko:

he said he wants to see me at 40weeks to discuss induction, i said i dont really want to be induced, i have convinced midwife to give me a sweep at 38 weeks, he said good for you, he said if i am still pregnant at 40weeks, he would give me a sweep, i looked at his hands and said no thanks, i get the midwife to do it!! :wacko:

he laughed and booked me in at 40weeks anyway. i said i know realistically she can only give me a sweep at 38weeks if my body is ready, he said this is your fourth pregnancy he could put me on the bed and break my waters now!!

well that was enlightening! i did not take him up on his offer!

these appointments keep getting crazier and crazier :wacko::wacko:


----------



## shelleyanddan

Hey girls when your little bubbys have hic ups where abouts do you feel them? I always feel mine really low down.. 

And in regards to hair removal, i have never waxed, always shaved now im too scared to get a wax as its so much more sensitive during pregnancy.. so i dont know what im going to do!! Maybe get oh to shave for me but i dont think i trust him with a razor down there.. lol


----------



## princess_1991

Shelly I'm going with hair removal cream, that way I can just get dh to put it on, it should last longer then shaving and no itchy regrowth rash :thumbup:


----------



## gamblesrh

shelleyanddan said:


> Hey girls when your little bubbys have hic ups where abouts do you feel them? I always feel mine really low down..
> 
> And in regards to hair removal, i have never waxed, always shaved now im too scared to get a wax as its so much more sensitive during pregnancy.. so i dont know what im going to do!! Maybe get oh to shave for me but i dont think i trust him with a razor down there.. lol

Mine always has the hiccups low and on either side


----------



## shelleyanddan

Thats a good idea the hair removal cream i didnt even think of that :dohh:

Gamblesrh do you know wat position ur bubbas in?


----------



## gamblesrh

shelleyanddan said:


> Thats a good idea the hair removal cream i didnt even think of that :dohh:
> 
> Gamblesrh do you know wat position ur bubbas in?

His head is in place and very low


----------



## shelleyanddan

Mine was head down at 30 weeks and my hic ups are down low, do you think id be right in guessing shes still head down?


----------



## carlyjade86

I feel them down low and up my side. Can see them too. :) 

Thankfully after a day of rest, my pelvis feels a whole lot better! I think I need to be lazy for the next 7 wks.. I wish!


----------



## urchin

I've only just started to feel hiccups, but I get them about halfway up my bump on the right hand side. Anything that happens in the centre I just dont feel because of the anterior placenta


----------



## gamblesrh

shelleyanddan said:


> Mine was head down at 30 weeks and my hic ups are down low, do you think id be right in guessing shes still head down?

You can only guess where baby's head is unless the doctor/mw has told you baby's engaged.


----------



## flamingpanda

I feel them down low too. I was told she is head down at my last midwife appointment. :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Hiccups and kicks can be decieving because you really don't know what part of baby you are feeling. I can feel the hiccups down low, but I can physically see them a few inches above my belly button usually on my right side. I can feel kicks/punches both down low and in the upper part of my belly and my little guy was confirmed breech at my 35 week appt. (He is Frank breech, one leg is right up next to his face the other is a little lower). My Dr. is giving him until 37 weeks to turn on his own then I have to decide what I want to do. So far I think he is still breech, he feels like he is in the exact same position he has been for weeks! I guess I will find out for sure next Thursday! The better way to guess position is if you can feel their head, but if you don't know what you are feeling for it can be confusing! I had the same Dr. tell me my baby was head up then head down a few days later, and then found out he was right the first time!

As far as hair removal, my hospital doesn't recommend it, because it can lead to irritation and infections. I am going to try to get DH to do a little landscaping next week just in case, but for the most part I will be going au natural!


----------



## Fizzoid

:pink: is due October 26th but the OH is convinced she's going to come early.

I think she'll be glad too, as she's having a fair few sleepless nights now (so that's we ;) ), she's finding it hard to get comfy in bed.


----------



## Hopingitwill

Can I ask a question ladies. I am being monitored weekly at min as my blood pressure has been a bit high. The mw said to look for any abnormal swelling. Problem is this is my first pregnancy and I know hands and feet generally swell up. My feet have been swelling in particular right one but I don't know if it is the usual amount or too much. Have taken a photo to show mw at next appointment but wondered if at 32/33 weeks how bad your are?


----------



## Hopingitwill

Just seen fruit change.... Love it when it happens, reinforces it is getting closer!!!


----------



## mrswichman

Hopingitwill said:


> Can I ask a question ladies. I am being monitored weekly at min as my blood pressure has been a bit high. The mw said to look for any abnormal swelling. Problem is this is my first pregnancy and I know hands and feet generally swell up. My feet have been swelling in particular right one but I don't know if it is the usual amount or too much. Have taken a photo to show mw at next appointment but wondered if at 32/33 weeks how bad your are?

Hey! I'm being seen weekly as well for High blood pressure, mine got all the way to 170/100 at one point. Now one two medications, and at first the swelling in my feet went down for a few days now it's back to swelling up, and my nose is "swollen" or big idk just looks funny...lol. but on my two medications my blood pressure has gone back to 133/68, so it's working.


----------



## LaraB

Grrrrr I'm so annoyed. The one night I manage to get to sleep at a reasonable time (12.30am as opposed to 5am!) I get woken up with the most horrible stomach cramp I've ever felt. Sorry if TMI coming up - but it felt like I was about to have explosive diarrhoea and was nearly passing out from the pain it was so bad.. had the tiniest ever bowel movement (not diarrhoea like at all) and the pain suddenly went away. Still feel a little crampy but microwavable teddy is helping. Now can't sleep again :( What the hell was with that?!


----------



## carlyjade86

My bp is always fine but I've been swelling like nothing I've seem before! Keep ur feet higher than ur heart when u can, it does help.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Drink LOTS of water to counteract swelling, it really does work


----------



## maisie78

LaraB do you think it could have been trapped wind? That can feel soooo painful, for it to have eased suddenly it's quite possible as everything is so squished in there.

I feel hiccups low down on my left side. I have been told baby is head down with her back on the left side and arms and legs on the right side. I have been getting really uncomfortable with her stretching her legs to their utmost so that they stick right out of my right side under my ribs. It makes my stomach look a very strange shape and I struggle to get her to move them.

As for swelling URGH!! I feel like a walking water balloon at the moment. My hand, feet and face are just so swollen I look like a Spitting Image puppet. I can't believe that my nose and lips are so big. But on a positive note my BP has always been fine so I'm not too worried about it. Oh well only 4 more weeks :happydance:

Oh and I have just noticed I'm in the last box on my ticker now too :happydance:


----------



## 3outnumbered

OMG these Braxtons are driving me crazy!!!!!!!!!!! its 11.35am have been to the wee 7 times already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wacko:


----------



## dizzydoll

Hiya guys just a quick post to say hello...don't have time to go back through all the posts I've missed so hopefully everyone is doing good!!

Next month we're officially due eek!! :)


----------



## LaraB

maisie78 said:


> LaraB do you think it could have been trapped wind? That can feel soooo painful, for it to have eased suddenly it's quite possible as everything is so squished in there.
> 
> I feel hiccups low down on my left side. I have been told baby is head down with her back on the left side and arms and legs on the right side. I have been getting really uncomfortable with her stretching her legs to their utmost so that they stick right out of my right side under my ribs. It makes my stomach look a very strange shape and I struggle to get her to move them.
> 
> As for swelling URGH!! I feel like a walking water balloon at the moment. My hand, feet and face are just so swollen I look like a Spitting Image puppet. I can't believe that my nose and lips are so big. But on a positive note my BP has always been fine so I'm not too worried about it. Oh well only 4 more weeks :happydance:
> 
> Oh and I have just noticed I'm in the last box on my ticker now too :happydance:

It happened again about an hour later, it was diarrhoea that time :( Must've eaten something dodgy. Oh well makes a change from the usual lol.

I feel hiccups low down on left too and kicks under right ribs, she likes to stick her foot right under my rib while I'm trying to sleep, must get a laugh out of it!

Yay for last box!! :D


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies, just a quickie to say I had my baby boy. Alfie was born at 34 weeks by emergency c section on Friday. I had a massive internal bleed in my tummy very rare but critical they got him out, scariest day of my life but he's doing well bless him! I'm in a lot of pain but getting there. I wasn't even Due till 18th oct. more details about the birth on the PAL after recurrent losses thread.


----------



## Hopingitwill

bumpyplease said:


> Hi ladies, just a quickie to say I had my baby boy. Alfie was born at 34 weeks by emergency c section on Friday. I had a massive internal bleed in my tummy very rare but critical they got him out, scariest day of my life but he's doing well bless him! I'm in a lot of pain but getting there. I wasn't even Due till 18th oct. more details about the birth on the PAL after recurrent losses thread.

Congratulations- Glad to hear he is doing well, sorry you had the bad situation though. Can only imagine how scary it must have been for you. X


----------



## Twinkie210

bumpyplease said:


> Hi ladies, just a quickie to say I had my baby boy. Alfie was born at 34 weeks by emergency c section on Friday. I had a massive internal bleed in my tummy very rare but critical they got him out, scariest day of my life but he's doing well bless him! I'm in a lot of pain but getting there. I wasn't even Due till 18th oct. more details about the birth on the PAL after recurrent losses thread.

Congratulations! I am sorry it had to be so scary, but at least everyone is safe and healthy!


----------



## maisie78

I'm sorry Bumpy I missed your post. I'm glad you are both doing well though it must have been pretty scary at the time. It makes it so much more real now that we are seeing some of the October ladies giving birth :flower:


----------



## 3outnumbered

bumpyplease said:


> Hi ladies, just a quickie to say I had my baby boy. Alfie was born at 34 weeks by emergency c section on Friday. I had a massive internal bleed in my tummy very rare but critical they got him out, scariest day of my life but he's doing well bless him! I'm in a lot of pain but getting there. I wasn't even Due till 18th oct. more details about the birth on the PAL after recurrent losses thread.

hope you make a speedy recovery! glad your little one is ok. xx


----------



## urchin

Congrats BP - and welcome to the world wee Alfie :hugs:

Sorry that it all happened in a scary way for you chikkie, and that you are still in pain - but the good thing is that he's here safe and sound and you are on the mend xxx


----------



## dizzydoll

Congratulations bumpyplease! Sorry to hear about the scariness of the situation but glad that you are both ok now :hugs:


----------



## JayDee

Congrats Bumpyplease. Hope you and little Alfie continue to feel better and get home soon xxx


----------



## carlyjade86

Congrats bumpy! Sorry u had a tough time but I'm sure little Alfie is worth it! Take care of urself :hugs:


----------



## TB82

Congratulations bumpyplease!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations! :) hope your both ok now xx


----------



## gamblesrh

Well hubby and I started the eviction process last night, getting a sweep today and being monitored so hopefully by this time next week I can meet my little prince


----------



## urchin

I have my c-section date!
So long as she doesn't have other ideas (or my blood sugars go out of control) Eenie's birthday will be 2nd October :cake:

:wohoo:


----------



## TFSGirl

OMG that is so soon!! This is all getting so real lol :wacko:


----------



## Islander

congrats bumpy!hope u r both doing well :)
urchin - eek!how exciting!!!


----------



## JayDee

How exciting Urchin.

My little girl still isn't playing properly, she's now transverse, which is one better than breech but still not quite right. Come on Missy, turn turn turn please!


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations bumpyplease! Hope little Alfie is doing well and you are recovering well. Wow, urchin, not long left!

I hope all you other ladies are doing well.
I'm now on maternity leave, technically my second day as I work Monday-Wednesday, and despite not having a bathroom since last Monday (refit has gone wrong), I'm getting there with baby stuff!

I have packed my bag, minus the big pants!
I have thoroughly cleaned our bedroom ready to put the Moses basket in it.
I have unpacked all our newborn, 0-3 & 3-6 baby clothes from my DS ready to wash them.
I have sorted all the new clothes, bedding etc we have bought.

Not bad for 2 day's work! I'm feeling a little more organised now. As soon as the bathroom is finished we can get into what will be the nursery and decorate it. Hopefully that'll be this weekend, I can't go much longer without a bathroom and without doing the nursery, my blood pressure won't take it!!!


----------



## maisie78

Yay Urchin sooo exciting!! The 2nd really isn't far away at all. Will you have a kitchen by then?

I had my 36 week consultant appointment yesterday. Was pretty pointless really. I managed to get myself worked up again thinking they would say something negative about my weight but between my booking in appointment at 10 weeks and now I have only gained 8.5kg which I think is pretty good going and it didn't warrant a mention by the Dr which I was very pleased about.

We went and collected the birthing pool I bought online today (an unused La Bassine with all the kit needed for £60, bargain!) and OH has promised to decorate the baby's room tomorrow. It only needs painting and then her furniture putting up so shouldn't take more than a day or 2. My parents are coming for a visit at the weekend and I really want my Mum to see the room so I'll be upset if he doesn't get it finished.


----------



## carlyjade86

2nd of October? Eek!! Not far at all! All these babies will be here before we know it! Congrats urchin :D


----------



## urchin

am really hoping so Maisie!
Fitter was meant to be coming back today, but had to cancel ... say's he's coming tomorrow instead
Trouble is, it's turning out to be a really tricky job ... so he needs to bring his mate (another kitchen fitter) to help him with it

You MUST put pics up of the nursery once it's finished ... it's so exciting isn't it?

we're all soooo close now :dance:


----------



## carlyjade86

Wish I could feel excited but I'm still too busy feeling sorry for myself. Lol. I'm actually more scared than I've ever been now. Feel more alone than I ever have. Even when I was "single" I had my mam. Now I'm "in a relationship" and I feel like I've got no one. Half a pack of marylands haven't helped either. I just feel sick instead. Lol

Definitely want nursery pics!!! So jealous of all those who are or will be finished. My gingham wallpaper came yesterday and I was so excited! God knows when it's gonna get done tho.

Still not a lot of joy with the kitchen urchin? Uve had a right time of it haven't u... Fingers X's they get it sorted for u ASAP!


----------



## urchin

Lol - Mr Urch suggested to me the other day, that starting on the kitchen was possibly not one of my better ideas :rofl:

big hugs CJ ... sounds like a couple of days at your mums is a good call :hugs:


----------



## maisie78

I will put some pics up once we've painted although it wont be completely finished as we aren't putting her cot up just yet. With having a home birth (hopefully) the birthing pool will be going in that room as it is close to the bathroom for filling/emptying. I just want it decorated and her wardrobe/chest of drawers/changing table in place so that I can organise her clothes and make sure we have all that we need for her.

CJ I know you're having a crappy time at the moment :hugs: I really hope he wakes up and realises his behaviour is out of order soon. You still have your mum, him being a plank doesn't change that. I think maybe he is just having a sudden panic about becoming a father.


----------



## maisie78

urchin said:


> Lol - Mr Urch suggested to me the other day, that starting on the kitchen was possibly not one of my better ideas :rofl:

Lol, possibly got a point :haha: I felt the same about having the bathroom done a couple of weeks ago especially as I headed to his mother's for the 6th time in 3 hours to use the loo :blush:


----------



## carlyjade86

urchin said:


> Lol - Mr Urch suggested to me the other day, that starting on the kitchen was possibly not one of my better ideas :rofl:
> 
> big hugs CJ ... sounds like a couple of days at your mums is a good call :hugs:

Haha I'm not for agreeing with men ATM, but I have to in this case!! But then again, would be worse if baby was here...


I'm sure he will Maisie. Just a shame that he seemed to have totally reformed during this pregnancy. We hardly argued, I got everything I wanted for the baby - no arguments. And now this. All the material things I've had no longer seem that important in comparison. Hopefully he'll see the light when she's born - until then I just will keep my thoughts to myself and u guys! Lol. 

OT here but my Midwife looked panic stricken when I mentioned RLT today! She said not to take til 36 weeks. Anyone been told that? I thought it was 32 and I was well behind coz I still haven't ordered it lol


----------



## maisie78

Mine knows I'm taking it (2 capsules per day plus some tea every now and then) and EPO and is absolutely fine with it. I started at 35 weeks so thought I was pretty behind with starting. On the packet it says it's not recommended for those in early pregnancy but can't see why it would be a problem at your stage. It's not like it induces labour just strengthens the uterine muscles before and after labour.


----------



## carlyjade86

She's fine with it, just not til 36 wks. I've just been too lazy to get round to ordering it but I will do so tomoro in work. 

But on a good note, everything I was told about the birthing pool last week was wrong! It isn't on the high risk ward. It will be operational by October and there is no reason I can't use it unless its occupied so fingers crossed for that! I want to only use gas and air if I can this time as the pethadine shots knocked Elliot out cold when he was born. He didn't cry or feed from his first feed about 1am ish until 8pm that evening, so I hope the water will help me stick to my guns as I'll have to get out if I want more pain relief lol


----------



## maisie78

Glad to hear it :thumbup: I'm looking forward to using my birthing pool and am hoping between that and the TENS machine I plan to get I can get through with maybe just a bit of gas and air for pushing. If I want anything else I have to go to hospital so that's a big incentive for me. If OH really doesn't want you to use the pool tell him you'll have your mum in with you instead and that way he doesn't have to watch!


----------



## shelleyanddan

OT- page 100 for October due dates thread!! :)


----------



## shelleyanddan

Ive heard really good stories about meditation to help get through labour/birth naturally.. u could prpbably google breathing techniques and i have heard they really help too in getting through contractions! Also apparently tge uterus responds well to oxytocin (the love hormone released wen we are kissing cuddling saying i love you etc) and opposite with adrenaline, and the more scared you are, the less oxygen goes to the uterus muscle therefore more pain! So try n stay calm n not allow yourself to get too scared (easier said than done right) and concentrate on inhaling n exhaling dont ever hold your breath.. this is what ive been told anyway lol but sounds legit!!


----------



## urchin

If I wasn't having a c-section I would be going for a birthing pool for sure ... I know when I have bad period cramps the ONLY thing that gives me any relief is to wallow about in a hot bath (not that I expect them to allow a birthing pool to be at the same temperature as my baths!)
For me it makes sense to use something that takes the pressure off your body by supporting your weight, leaving you free to do what you need to do.

In all honesty CJ I'm staggered that anyone would think they have the right to tell you in what circumstances you will labour - even the medical profession have accepted now that lying on your back is the worst position you could adopt (except possibly a handstand??) It always was more for their convenience than the mother's, and causes a number of complications.

I do hope Mr CJ stops being such a tw*t, but if not, as maisie says, sack him as a birth partner and have your mum instead :thumbup:


----------



## Islander

i've just started reading the hypnobirthing book from my MW :) also, she said not to start RLT til 37 weeks...so im having 1 cup every 3 days this week, 1 every 2 days next week, 1 every day at 36 weeks, 2 every day at 37, 3 at 38 and 4 and 40 :)


----------



## shelleyanddan

Ive already planned to have a water birth for my next bubba! Missed the boat with this one as my hospital doesnt have a pool :(


----------



## shelleyanddan

Urchin why do u need a c section??


----------



## gamblesrh

Went to the doctor yesterday and still the same as last week so they wouldn't do the sweep but will do it next week if I have made any progress with dilating, hubby and have decided to do the deed every other day until next appointment, if things have changed and I get my sweep we will do it everyday, and so on and so forth until at least the 28th of this month then if nothing has happened by that date we will be induced and that's also my daughters first birthday.


----------



## urchin

shelleyanddan said:


> Urchin why do u need a c section??

I had a mahoosive fibroid removed 2 years ago shelley and the consultant told me I'd have to have a c-section if I got pregnant... unfortunately she didn't write it anywhere, so they are treating me as an elective.

My theory is, she knows what she did in there, and if she's thinking a cs is my best option, I am happy to go with that


----------



## carlyjade86

Afternoon girls! 
Thank u for all ur advice and encouragement yesterday - in here and in the specific thread! :hugs: 
I'm yet to spk to "mr CJ" today. Not bothered really. Enjoying the peace! I appreciate he's scared by the impending events, and that he probably feels that he's at a disadvantage as I've done this before an he's going in blind. Our relationship is currently mirroring how it was when we first found out about the baby when I was equally as scared! I just wish he would ask questions rather than run blind and screaming from a topic. :shrugs:

Anyways... Work pissed me off massively today soooooo I called the drs who signed me off over the phone from tomoro to the 28th! Woohoo!! I feel like a weight has been lifted! Amazing feeling :D 
so I've packed up my desk and today is officially my last day in the only job I've known since I left school. The department closes on the 15th Oct so when I go back, I'll be going back to a whole new job. Kinda scary! But I'm soooo glad I'm off! I'm goin to ring work tonight and break the news :D


----------



## urchin

Woo hoo! happy last day at work CJ ... hopefully you can get a bit of calm and serenity before baby gets here (yeah, I'm still working on that on :rofl:)


----------



## TFSGirl

OMG that is so nice, CJ! I am counting down the days until I no longer have to come to work. It's a bit of a different situation for me as I am usually a firefighter, but they take you off the truck as soon as you are pregnant and put you on a desk job :( So it has been absolutely horrible for me. I only have today and tomorrow, then three days next week of work left, then I am on vacation then mat leave starts! I cann;t freaking wait to get OUT of here. That will be a huge weight off.


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks Urch! I'm hoping I'll find that. To be fair, workin does turn me in to a vile creature and I am horrible to Elliot and Mr CJ when I'm working and tryin to do normal family life so hopefully things will be better from here on in! Bit sad I haven't had a collection tho lol


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw good to hear that you're finished up with work CJ :) I think I've missed the post about the issues with your OH but I know if I go looking I'll forget what I'm doing haha:) Fingers crossed you can sort things out and it'll all be ok :hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

U haven't missed much doll! Hes being a idiot and I rose to it. Think panic is setting in for the both of us but I'm hoping now I'm off and not stressed from work and able to keep on top of house chores and not being so tired and snappy with Elliot and the OH all should be ok. Where I work has such a low moral while our back book is being sold and transferred to Ireland, it's just not a nice place to work anymore and everyone feels that way. I'm better off out the negativity. :) 

TFS- not too much longer for u either! Hopefully it will fly by. I still had 2 days of this week and 8 more shifts officially but signed off til the 28th and then got a weeks leave so mat officially starts from the 8th. - 

Ooh all our babies will be here soon!!! We'll all have to be FB buddies and stuff :D


----------



## Islander

7 days of work left!(i work 2 days a week so it like 4 weeks lol)


----------



## Lucky7s

I have a week and a half left of work.. but for some reason they know I'm leaving and they're piling on the work. It's really pissing me off.


----------



## mrswichman

4 1/2 weeks left working 4-5days a week 6hrs a day


----------



## Lisa40

2 weeks & 2 days left in work for me but I'm sooooo happy. I made it to term. I'm a watermelon :yipee: never in a million years thought I'd get this far :happydance:

xx


----------



## shelleyanddan

Lucky7s said:


> I have a week and a half left of work.. but for some reason they know I'm leaving and they're piling on the work. It's really pissing me off.

thats ridiculous! u should do wat carlyjade did! hehe :flower:


----------



## carlyjade86

shelleyanddan said:


> Lucky7s said:
> 
> 
> I have a week and a half left of work.. but for some reason they know I'm leaving and they're piling on the work. It's really pissing me off.
> 
> thats ridiculous! u should do wat carlyjade did! hehe :flower:Click to expand...

Damn right! I only did it becoz work have really taken the piss out of me over the last month but I plodded along, so uncomfortable I was on the verge of tears most days! And the yesterday the team I've stressed myself out over to support them and make sure their targets were met got treated to a paid for 2 hr lunch while I covered their phone lines! They would never have hit them without me - and 2 women got to go, 1 of which had been offline on a project for the last 3 mths and the other came back from long term sick the day before!! Livid was an understatement! So I come to the conclusion "y should I suffer and bend over backward to accommodate when they can treat me like that? I'm outty!" 

Baby is more important than being stressed out at work


----------



## carlyjade86

Yaaay my ticker baby turned! Woohoo!


----------



## urchin

CJ that's horrid - don't blame ya for getting outta there :thumbup:

19 days left for meeeeeee :dance:
Eenie will soon be here


----------



## LilOopsy

urchin said:


> CJ that's horrid - don't blame ya for getting outta there :thumbup:
> 
> 19 days left for meeeeeee :dance:
> Eenie will soon be here

19 days? U got your ECS on 2nd Oct? 


Lucky bish... Imma race ya ;) See if I can get this LO out before my due date now mwahahaha :p


----------



## urchin

Yups - am scheduled for 2nd October :) ... so long as Eenie doesn't have other ideas she's gonna be an early October girlie.

Just think - if Emelia comes on time we could be there together!


----------



## JayDee

CJ - :hugs: sorry OH is being a pain, hopefully now you don't need to go to work you can chill out a bit and get him kicked into touch! At the end of the day, when you go into labour whatever happens will happen won't it? I can't imagine when you are actually contracting etc that he'll feel he can tell you what to do, and I bet the midwives will tell him where to go if he does!

Oooo, 2nd October doesn't seem that far away does it? I guess we'll get a few more September babes too (hopefully mine isn't one of them given 37 weeks = 30th September)


----------



## LilOopsy

urchin said:


> Yups - am scheduled for 2nd October :) ... so long as Eenie doesn't have other ideas she's gonna be an early October girlie.
> 
> Just think - if Emelia comes on time we could be there together!

Haha yeah and in the plus side I wouldn't have to fight you for the birthing pool ;) 


Mwahahaha 


Omg serious tho... I'm really hoping this one is a lil early... I'm kinda feeling so heavy now


----------



## Flutterly

I finish work TOMORROW!!!! Finally! It's just one more get up for a commute! So excited! 

I'm probably gonna be a September one unless this little one turns!! Turn baby, turn!!!!!


----------



## Islander

Urgh!im really happy for all you ladies starting your mat leave but I am SOOOO exhausted today!I dunno how I'm gonna last another 3 hours, nevermind 3 more weeks!I fell asleep on the ferry to work this morning (Ive never done that!) If I wasnt pregnant I would be really worried about being this tired....just hit me today! :'( and I have a really difficult class coming in like 10 mins... sigh...


----------



## Flutterly

You can do it! I'm 3 weeks ahead of you so you'll be finishing at the same time as I am now...it's not easy, this last week has been hard but not impossible! You can do it, you can do it!! And then you'll be proud! I'm proud that I've worked this long!!


----------



## shelleyanddan

Islander said:


> Urgh!im really happy for all you ladies starting your mat leave but I am SOOOO exhausted today!I dunno how I'm gonna last another 3 hours, nevermind 3 more weeks!I fell asleep on the ferry to work this morning (Ive never done that!) If I wasnt pregnant I would be really worried about being this tired....just hit me today! :'( and I have a really difficult class coming in like 10 mins... sigh...

U poor thing!! Could you finish working early? Ive had this crazy intense tiredness hit me as well n ive taken to having 1 coffee a day at lunch time to get me through the afternoon .. only 5 days left for me though but im kinda thinking im gonna be quite bored once i finish work!


----------



## Islander

tbh its not that bad, im only 2 days a week. if i was full time i would stop now but gonna try and struggle on!so exhausted tho...thanks for the support and encouragement :D


----------



## Fizzoid

My OH is rota'd for 40 hours this week! She was hoping they'd reduce her hours and it seems they're expecting more from her


----------



## shelleyanddan

Omg theres no way in hell i could do 40 hours at this stage!!!wat does she do?


----------



## Fizzoid

She's a sales assistant, so spends a lot of time stood up too


----------



## shelleyanddan

Ouch!! How is she coping??


----------



## Flutterly

Eeek that sucks! I'm still doing my 35 hours but I sit down all day!


----------



## Fizzoid

Quite well considering. She finishes in 2 weeks after the end of this week although she may take the last week off sick as she's also having bladder problems which they can't treat until after the birth.

One of the issues is she's retaining water so her bladder is enlarged. I'm a little concerned this may cause issues as little one grows and may struggle for room.


----------



## kristel_

Had midwife 36week appointment today, there were two midwives, they think he's breech so got a scan on Monday. That's my homebirth out of the window if he is :(


----------



## Flutterly

Not another breech! It takes a while to get your head around it hun, I'm prepared for a c-section now but if he turns then obviously I'll be very happy! Fingers crossed for you - there is still time as I keep being told!


----------



## kristel_

Flutterly said:


> Not another breech! It takes a while to get your head around it hun, I'm prepared for a c-section now but if he turns then obviously I'll be very happy! Fingers crossed for you - there is still time as I keep being told!

I know, i'm sooooooo dissapointed :( I can't imagine ending up with a C-section, it'll be so hard to recover with a one year old as well!


----------



## LilOopsy

Fizzoid said:


> My OH is rota'd for 40 hours this week! She was hoping they'd reduce her hours and it seems they're expecting more from her

40 hours?! Sheesh I can't even make it through 40 minutes these days... Poor lass! 

Which farnborough you? The hants one? Airshow etc...



kristel10589 said:


> Flutterly said:
> 
> 
> Not another breech! It takes a while to get your head around it hun, I'm prepared for a c-section now but if he turns then obviously I'll be very happy! Fingers crossed for you - there is still time as I keep being told!
> 
> I know, i'm sooooooo dissapointed :( I can't imagine ending up with a C-section, it'll be so hard to recover with a one year old as well!Click to expand...


Don't panic just yet Kristel they said same for me sent me for scan and she was head down finally after weeks of being breech :) plenty of turn time


----------



## Fizzoid

Yep, the airshow one :)

Yeah, I was somewhat shocked when she told me her hours for this week. At least she has the whole weekend off, but still...

If they try and do the same next week, I won't be too happy. Hopefully she's had a word with them about it


----------



## kristel_

LilOopsy said:


> Fizzoid said:
> 
> 
> My OH is rota'd for 40 hours this week! She was hoping they'd reduce her hours and it seems they're expecting more from her
> 
> 40 hours?! Sheesh I can't even make it through 40 minutes these days... Poor lass!
> 
> Which farnborough you? The hants one? Airshow etc...
> 
> 
> 
> kristel10589 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flutterly said:
> 
> 
> Not another breech! It takes a while to get your head around it hun, I'm prepared for a c-section now but if he turns then obviously I'll be very happy! Fingers crossed for you - there is still time as I keep being told!Click to expand...
> 
> I know, i'm sooooooo dissapointed :( I can't imagine ending up with a C-section, it'll be so hard to recover with a one year old as well!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't panic just yet Kristel they said same for me sent me for scan and she was head down finally after weeks of being breech :) plenty of turn timeClick to expand...

Oh god i hope so!

Farnborough? I'm down the road from Farnborough, seems there's a lot of ladies on here from around here!


----------



## Fizzoid

Well, if you find yourself near Milletts, pop in and say "Hi"

She's not hard to spot! ;)


----------



## urchin

Flutterly said:


> I finish work TOMORROW!!!! Finally! It's just one more get up for a commute! So excited!
> 
> I'm probably gonna be a September one unless this little one turns!! Turn baby, turn!!!!!

Yaaaay! It's soooo good when you finally get to finish work - I know I am a lot happier now I dont have to drag myself in :thumbup:

Sending a big bucket of turny vibes your way xxx



Islander said:


> Urgh!im really happy for all you ladies starting your mat leave but I am SOOOO exhausted today!I dunno how I'm gonna last another 3 hours, nevermind 3 more weeks!I fell asleep on the ferry to work this morning (Ive never done that!) If I wasnt pregnant I would be really worried about being this tired....just hit me today! :'( and I have a really difficult class coming in like 10 mins... sigh...

Oh gosh - I don't envy you at all :nope:
Mind you, I found I didn't like teaching - lasted 5 months before I left :haha:



Fizzoid said:


> My OH is rota'd for 40 hours this week! She was hoping they'd reduce her hours and it seems they're expecting more from her

Oh gosh - a 40 hour week ... poor thing. How long til she starts her mat leave?



kristel10589 said:


> Had midwife 36week appointment today, there were two midwives, they think he's breech so got a scan on Monday. That's my homebirth out of the window if he is :(

MORE turny vibes coming over xxx


----------



## Fizzoid

urchin said:


> Fizzoid said:
> 
> 
> My OH is rota'd for 40 hours this week! She was hoping they'd reduce her hours and it seems they're expecting more from her
> 
> Oh gosh - a 40 hour week ... poor thing. How long til she starts her mat leave?Click to expand...

She's planning on lasting until the end of the month, but I'm not so sure she'll make it


----------



## 1979mummy

Hi all. Had my 34 week midwife appt today and bump measured 37cm or more. Am booked in for a growth scan next Tuesday. Anyone else had similar experience?! I know I will worry until Tuesday now, I do look very big - bump only, lost weight everywhere else! Blood and urine always been fine.
Advice please!!! :wacko:


----------



## LilOopsy

Fizzoid said:


> Well, if you find yourself near Milletts, pop in and say "Hi"
> 
> She's not hard to spot! ;)

Haha I used to live in farnborough till 2005 :)


Tis a small place :)


----------



## carlyjade86

1979mummy said:


> Hi all. Had my 34 week midwife appt today and bump measured 37cm or more. Am booked in for a growth scan next Tuesday. Anyone else had similar experience?! I know I will worry until Tuesday now, I do look very big - bump only, lost weight everywhere else! Blood and urine always been fine.
> Advice please!!! :wacko:

Really don't worry about it. U'll have ur scan and they will measure the baby. Bump measurements can be a result of many different factors and are often miles out when you get to have the scan. Have they tested for GD? I wouldn't worry and be happy u get to see ur baby again. :)


----------



## Twinkie210

1979mummy said:


> Hi all. Had my 34 week midwife appt today and bump measured 37cm or more. Am booked in for a growth scan next Tuesday. Anyone else had similar experience?! I know I will worry until Tuesday now, I do look very big - bump only, lost weight everywhere else! Blood and urine always been fine.
> Advice please!!! :wacko:

I wouldn't worry about it just yet. Fundal height is so subjective, two different people can come up with two totally different measurements. I had a scan at 35 weeks to check baby's position and they took the measurements and he was estimated to weigh over 7lbs already. He was still breech today so I may be scheduling a c-section for 39 weeks. Despite having a fairly big baby, my fundal height has always measured right on, so I don't think they are too accurate to go by.


----------



## LaraB

I had placenta scan today and it's moved out the way so can have a water birth yaay :D She had to resort an internal scan because babies head was way down low, I asked if her head was completely free and she said no!! Didn't think they started to engage this early. I suspected she had though because I've been in quite a bit of pain since Sunday. The midwife didn't want to palpate to check how engaged though incase she 'stirred things up' because had already been poked and prodded so much with scanner and she thinks I have an irritable uterus. 

Has anyone else had the head engage this early? I wonder if it means she'll arrive early!

Hope you're all well :flower:


----------



## LaraB

Oh and I asked her estimated weight and she said it was around 5 pounds, so looks like we'll have a nice teeny or normal sized baby, no monsters!


----------



## carlyjade86

Lara on ur first, they can engage early. I'm sure Elliot did too. Don't think it means anything will happen soon, just baby is ready :) with a first it's more likely to stay put too. I've been told although my baby has been head down throughout, becoz I've had one before she is unlikely to engage becoz there's more room there which means she gets to go in and out as she pleases... Brilliant. I get all the draggin on a frequent basis, but she probably won't stay there til I'm in labour. :shrug: 

U can see this little madames head bulgin out down low. It's actually put my OH off pesting me... Which is amazin. Never thought I'd see the day but happy its here! Haha


----------



## urchin

apparently Eenie is head down now - after lying transverse for such a long time ... I can't see anything myself, but can definitely feel the difference in her position: things have got a whole lot easier for my lungs - and a whole lot more difficult for my bladder! :rofl:


----------



## Fizzoid

Our little one has been head down for the past 2-3 weeks apparently.

She's like her mum, impatient! :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glad baby has turned urchin. 

My little girl has been head down since 22 weeks, 2 weeks ago was told she was back to back. At appointment yesterday she has turned to face my left so hopefully she keeps turning into optimum position. She is also engaged, 3/5ths palpable :)


----------



## carlyjade86

I still get problems with my ribs... Baby is definitely down but she must stretch her legs out. Though now I'm out of work I don't notice it unless I sit down at the table to eat. It feels like she sticks her foot between my ribs and my rib fat lol. 

Love that I'm up the stage where I can rest my tea on my belly tho :D love a pregnancy perk!! Lol

Got my antenatal check up in Tuesday... Wonder if Ive gone over the line this time? I was just under it last time. CM more and I would've been sent for a scan. Dunno whether to hope for it or not? Lol


----------



## LilOopsy

Bub is head down here finally too... But she is refusing to engage me thinks v.v;

I swear imma be over my due date HUMPH!


----------



## shelleyanddan

urchin said:


> apparently Eenie is head down now - after lying transverse for such a long time ... I can't see anything myself, but can definitely feel the difference in her position: things have got a whole lot easier for my lungs - and a whole lot more difficult for my bladder! :rofl:

 Do you still need a caesar urch??


----------



## JayDee

My first was partly engaged at 32 weeks and was 10 days late, so unfortuantely I don't think it means a lot, or it didn't in my case - sorry.


----------



## urchin

shelleyanddan said:


> Do you still need a caesar urch??

Yups - c-section is because of the fibroid op I had 2 years ago, rather than the position that Eenie's in

Just found out they are looking to put me on metformin - had some high BS readings yesterday and they think I may be pretty insulin resistant. I have to go in on Monday to see the diabetes nurse ... am just hoping that this doesn't bring my date any further forward :nope:


----------



## shelleyanddan

urchin said:


> shelleyanddan said:
> 
> 
> Do you still need a caesar urch??
> 
> Yups - c-section is because of the fibroid op I had 2 years ago, rather than the position that Eenie's in
> 
> Just found out they are looking to put me on metformin - had some high BS readings yesterday and they think I may be pretty insulin resistant. I have to go in on Monday to see the diabetes nurse ... am just hoping that this doesn't bring my date any further forward :nope:Click to expand...

Omg you told me this yesterday :blush: preggo brain right?? Silly shelley !!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I agree that we can be a bit engaged, lose mucous plug, have BH and it really doesn't tell you when LO is coming. They come when they are meant to, barring belly trauma or other complications. Urchin, I had a c sec less than 2 years ago and I'm not forced to have a c sec again. What kind of cut did they do? They worried about tearing?


----------



## urchin

lol don't worry shelley - my brain is mush too!

It's a horizontal scar across my bikini line Hopeful - essentially a c-section scar.
Trouble is I don't know exactly - My consultant told me after the op that if I got pregnant it would have to be a c-section, but didn't write it in my notes, so i really don't know!

The fibroid was pretty huge though, so it might be to do with how much of what she had to take away :shrug:


----------



## LaraB

carlyjade86 said:


> Lara on ur first, they can engage early. I'm sure Elliot did too. Don't think it means anything will happen soon, just baby is ready :) with a first it's more likely to stay put too. I've been told although my baby has been head down throughout, becoz I've had one before she is unlikely to engage becoz there's more room there which means she gets to go in and out as she pleases... Brilliant. I get all the draggin on a frequent basis, but she probably won't stay there til I'm in labour. :shrug:
> 
> U can see this little madames head bulgin out down low. It's actually put my OH off pesting me... Which is amazin. Never thought I'd see the day but happy its here! Haha

Yeah she said with your first once they're engaged they stay like that. But with second babies they might never engage until labour, good news on the bladder bad news on the ribs. Nice to hear OH isn't pestering you! Just give him a slap if he does lol x


----------



## shelleyanddan

urchin said:


> lol don't worry shelley - my brain is mush too!
> 
> It's a horizontal scar across my bikini line Hopeful - essentially a c-section scar.
> Trouble is I don't know exactly - My consultant told me after the op that if I got pregnant it would have to be a c-section, but didn't write it in my notes, so i really don't know!
> 
> The fibroid was pretty huge though, so it might be to do with how much of what she had to take away :shrug:


Either way, it would probably be safest for you & Eenie just to have a c sect to be sure! Are u disappointed about it or you dont mind??


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Urchin- your right, if she told you that maybe there was a bigger reason for it. They could have affected more in there, not just make a scar, so you are right to heed her warnings but you do have the right to ask.

I know for those who have had a previous c section trying for a vaginal is actually better, tearing the incision is mush less of a risk than having surgery like a c section. I did lots of research and am shocked at how often people are misinformed or assume its too risky for a vbac. It depends on the circumstances. Of course they prefer you to have had only one previous c section, wait until your current child is 15 months (ideally) before getting pregnant again, etc. If I end up having another c sect oh we'll, at least I gave it a fair try :)


----------



## urchin

shelleyanddan said:


> Either way, it would probably be safest for you & Eenie just to have a c sect to be sure! Are u disappointed about it or you dont mind??

I've always known, since before I got pregnant, that it would have to be a c-section, so I really don't mind. Whatever is safest for me and Eenie is fine by me!

Hopeful - that's my feeling exactly - I have no idea how extensive the work was she did internally and so would rather go with her judgement than the opinion of a doctor who wasn't there!


----------



## 3outnumbered

Right, this is feeling like the TWW all over again!!!

my LO just started nursery, the two big kids are at school and i am at home....because just getting up to the loo wears me out!!!!!!


everything packed, feel calmer at bedtime after having good chat with midwife about panicking, OH at home finishing off beautiful looking bathroom!! so should be relaxing but would rather be cuddling my little bundle!

:dohh:


----------



## carlyjade86

Not long to go, Outnumbered! And well done for being so organised... I wish I was. I've been buying bits and peices for my hospital bag but don't actually have a holdall to pack so it's all in a asda bag for life at the moment! Non of the babys stuff is washed at all. Bought the paint for the nursery so I'm hoping Tom will pull his finger out when hes back from football with Elliot and get that done, but there wont be any wall paper til the next weekend, and then we need the carpet fitted... Oh and apart from the cot we have no other furniture bought yet so will need to get to ikea to pick that up... And to top it all off I've been having major tightening across my bump and mild pains under it and across my lower back... I need stuff finished coz I'm sure this baby will come early if we aren't ready! Sods law and all that... :s


----------



## Erised

carlyjade86 said:


> Not long to go, Outnumbered! And well done for being so organised... I wish I was. I've been buying bits and peices for my hospital bag but don't actually have a holdall to pack so it's all in a asda bag for life at the moment! Non of the babys stuff is washed at all. Bought the paint for the nursery so I'm hoping Tom will pull his finger out when hes back from football with Elliot and get that done, but there wont be any wall paper til the next weekend, and then we need the carpet fitted... Oh and apart from the cot we have no other furniture bought yet so will need to get to ikea to pick that up... And to top it all off I've been having major tightening across my bump and mild pains under it and across my lower back... I need stuff finished coz I'm sure this baby will come early if we aren't ready! Sods law and all that... :s

So glad it's not just me!! We too only have a cot so far, nothing else yet nor money to buy it. The nursery has been painted, but it's full of clothes that need washing still (not that I can put them away anyway), dado rail and coving that needs putting up and there is absolutely no room in our bedroom for the moses basket until we take a bunch of furniture apart and put it away. No hospital bag, still haven't called to arrange a pack for stem cell storage and the list can go on. 

You're not alone in being unorganized =)


----------



## shelleyanddan

Just started my hospital bag yesterday.. so exciting!!:) its all real now!!


----------



## shelleyanddan

Erised how nuch us it costing u for stem cell storage?


----------



## mrswichman

WE're pretty much all ready to go...crib's up and dressed...changing table put together and stocked,pak n' play together stroller up with carseat(needs in the car),we have diapers galore+wipes...

The only things i feel that are needed left to do is; get clothes from my aunt(who offered to wash them since it would cost me a butt load of money),pre-register at the hospital when i go on tuesday,and make sure the house is amazing looking for when he comes home and everyone wants to visit,lol.


----------



## AshleyLK

I feel like my to do list is never ending! Every day I try to do a little something. Is it possible to be ever fully ready?


----------



## Erised

shelleyanddan said:


> Erised how nuch us it costing u for stem cell storage?

I'll be using a Dutch company, the same one we used for DD1
The costs of getting the pack with everything needed to take the blood, the tests etc is 195, and 25 every 3 months after that for storage.


----------



## carlyjade86

That's another thing! House lookin nice for visitors! I wanted the hall finished before baby comes too coz at the moment it's pretty much being used as an extension to B&Q!! Rollers and drills and Saws, paint tins and tool boxes... Just mess everywhere! And my OH won't let anyone come in and help... Driving me loopy! This pregnancy has gone way too fast... Lol


----------



## urchin

morning!

Sounds like I'm not the only one with heaps to do before baby gets here!

Kitchen fitter is due back today, and hopefully will get it finished - then we can get everything put away again, and I can start getting the house back in order.
Mr Urch has Monday and Tuesday off work, so if we rally round am sure we can get it done

Sadly, I am having no joy controlling my blood sugar levels - so am back at the hospital tomorrow and likely to be put on metformin, which may mean they bring my date forward a week :shock:


----------



## kristel_

Also got heaps to do here as well, OH can't see that anything needs doing but the house is in a state atm and it's driving me insane lol. To top it all off i've been having contractions on and off for the past 2 days, but when i go to bed they stop and i wake up without them :dohh:


----------



## carlyjade86

Nope u r definitely not alone Urch! The list I have for my OH is as long as my arm, but then I just get told "I kno what I've got to do!!! Just let me do it! I don't need telling!" - but yes, yes he does. Doesn't help really that he works til 7 everyday, and on his days off. But then he should let people help! We'd be done if he let my mam crack on with the hall while he did the babys room... My living room still needs all the glossing done too. :shrug: 

Oh no :( damn blood sugars!! Wouldn't that mean you'd have just over a week til baby comes? Crickey... Hope it doesn't come to that and u have more time to get stuff done! 

Isn't it funny that most of us wish pregnancy away, and now we are at the end, we need more time! Lol


----------



## 3outnumbered

so my midnight helpers my friends who live around the corner, have told me from tomorrow they are going away for a week!!!! WTH!!

so have now had to arrange other midnight helpers to watch the other three kiddies i have.

i dont begrudge my friends a holiday but "HELLO" your timing sucks!!!


----------



## urchin

CJ - there's quite a lot of glossing needs done here too - but it'll have to wait until after Eenie is here.

It makes me laugh that there are so many threads in 3rd tri wishing the last couple of weeks away and I'm like woooooah! no rush Eenie, you stay put... but yes, if they bring it any further forward we just have a week to go - and that is scary!

outnumbered - dreadful timing indeed - hope #4 stays put til they are back!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I must admit I am one who is wishing the week away, although on holiday from work, my maternity leave does not start until Monday, so she cannot make an appearance until then but I am 100% ready and waiting.


----------



## TFSGirl

Omg my house is in a state as well! And baby's room is getting there, but very slowly lol. I just want it done so I can clean up my hallway and have some peace of mind....


----------



## carlyjade86

Morning girls... Well I'm a tired egg today :( I think the baby has done a complete 360 while i was tryin to sleep. So that along with a weird itchy arm and weird dreams, I did not sleep well. Back to bed after the school run me thinks!!


----------



## JayDee

I think we're about ready, or could cope, if she arrived now -except she still doesn't have a name! We tried to pick one at the weekend but nothing that we love... I guess if we have a shortlist something will grow on us.

Some clothes are washed, some more are on order (can't find newborn pink sleepsuits in stock anywhere -weird), have most of the stuff for my hospital bag just need to put it in a bag. DS's present from baby is at DH's work (thanks amazon). Could do with some sheets for the crib, but we have flat cot ones so they would do.

So, still to do:
- pick a name
- get her to spin round so I can have a natural birth


----------



## LilOopsy

Well...

I am officially bricking it!


2 weeks to go (I don't count the actual day as she could come at 1am for all I know lol)


I'm gonna admit it... I'm actually beginning to feel a lil scared now as I know that so far I'm heading to the natural route as bub turned head down. 


No signs as of yet... Never had a BH, no show, nothin! Just wannnnnnna meets the bub nowwwww 


Checked her hb on Doppler... 120... Anyone know if this is normal?


----------



## carlyjade86

Jaydee - get scrubbing the floors. It helps apparently! 
I've bought sleep suits from Asda and Next which are white and pink if that's any good to u? 

Oopsy - with my first I didn't have any signs. No BH, no show, no twinges... Nothing! But my water did go so then there was no mistaking what was going on as contractions started a few hrs later. Elliot came on his EDD

Don't know about the Doppler. I haven't used mine for ages. Not since I could feel her move. If baby is active I wouldn't worry as u'd know no different if u didn't listen, but obviously if u notice changes in ur baby give the hosp ward a ring x


----------



## LilOopsy

carlyjade86 said:


> Oopsy - with my first I didn't have any signs. No BH, no show, no twinges... Nothing! But my water did go so then there was no mistaking what was going on as contractions started a few hrs later. Elliot came on his EDD


I hope I get some sort of a sign lol... My neighbours mum said she was in labour for over 24 hours and didn't know till they told her at hospital lol


I hate the waiting... I'm so impatient now lol


OH, AND FOR THOSE NOT ON THE INITIAL LIST... Sorry v.v; I've had no time to get my laptop fixed to update the last few names... As I've got closer to EDD things have got chaotic here. My iPad messes up the coding in the list if I try add from here.


----------



## carlyjade86

I can't imagine not knowing I was in labour!? Lol. I get lots of BHs with this baby and I'd much prefer not having them. U'll know when baby is coming, don't worry. I think you are better off expecting to go over due too, that way anything else is a suprise! My OH keeps saying "ur gonna go early" (like he bloody has a clue?!?! Lol) And I keep tellin him off.

Elliot was due on the 16th which was a Tuesday. My midwife said if he hadn't come by then I'd have a sweep on the antenatal appointment booked for that day. On the Sunday before I was sayin to my mum "wow. We will have a baby this time next week!" (as far as I was aware, u have a sweep and it started labour - no exceptions) - waters broke that evening and he was born 00:05 on the 16th. I had to phone and cancel my AN app...


----------



## LilOopsy

carlyjade86 said:


> I can't imagine not knowing I was in labour!? Lol. I get lots of BHs with this baby and I'd much prefer not having them. U'll know when baby is coming, don't worry. I think you are better off expecting to go over due too, that way anything else is a suprise! My OH keeps saying "ur gonna go early" (like he bloody has a clue?!?! Lol) And I keep tellin him off.
> 
> Elliot was due on the 16th which was a Tuesday. My midwife said if he hadn't come by then I'd have a sweep on the antenatal appointment booked for that day. On the Sunday before I was sayin to my mum "wow. We will have a baby this time next week!" (as far as I was aware, u have a sweep and it started labour - no exceptions) - waters broke that evening and he was born 00:05 on the 16th. I had to phone and cancel my AN app...

Wow he really picked a good time to come out! Talk about punctual!


Lol at your OH... Mine keeps telling me imma be two weeks late! Wish he was more optimistic lol


----------



## dizzydoll

Ah getting close now! I feel so unprepared but I know that if this LO was to make an early appearance we'd be ok :)


----------



## carlyjade86

He sure was. Was the first and last time we were on time for anything mind! Lol. 

Only time will tell I guess! Will be starting my RLT this week, as soon as its delivered. As much as I'd like to meet her, the longer she's in there the longer we hve to get stuff sorted. I'm still feeling like I've forgot summit...


----------



## Fizzoid

Well, we're fairly ready. OH still hasn't packed her hospital bag yet, although she has everything ready. She just needs to put everything in the bag and unless we forget anything, we're good to go. We also need to wash the cover on the baby seat, just to be sure.


----------



## LaraB

I've been researching RLT, and everywhere seems to say don't take it if you have family history of ovarian cancer, fibroids or endometriosis. Does anyone know the reason behind this? I was going to start taking it but my grandma died of ovarian cancer 2 years ago so I guess I can't :( x


----------



## LilOopsy

LaraB said:


> I've been researching RLT, and everywhere seems to say don't take it if you have family history of ovarian cancer, fibroids or endometriosis. Does anyone know the reason behind this? I was going to start taking it but my grandma died of ovarian cancer 2 years ago so I guess I can't :( x

I've not heard this before... However I'm a strict believer that if women in third world countries can give birth without all this media exposed "medications/remedies" then I'm sure I can do it without! Lol


----------



## Islander

omg - feel like im dying! i was realllllly sick last night, had a headache, cold/fly symptoms. iots just a bug but it did worry me and also i could do without feeling like sh!t when im this pregnant!!!also... i just sneezed...which made me wee a little :S i am soooo over this. i told my husband to go get the nitrile gloves (we have boxes of em left over from caring for his mother) put them on, reach o up there and pull this baby outta me now!!he was really good tho, he is usually very hands off and lets me just hibernate when im ill but last night he came rushing through and rubbed my shoulders as i was being sick which was kinda nice (iykwim?)urgh...just wanna go to bed til its time for baby to come out. somesaid on my facebook "oh well at least its only 6 weeks" ONLY 6 WEEKS?!?! i know realistically thats nothing but my pelvis is separating, im tired, ill, sore and just so over this...6 weeks sounds like a life time!!! sorry - needed to rant...


----------



## urchin

Ay up my lovelies :hi:

I'm just back from an appointment with the diabetes nurse... have been put on metformin for the rest of my pregnancy to try and get my blood sugar under control.
My next ante-natal is on Tuesday and they will decide then whether or not to bring my c-section forward (if they do that it will either be weds, thurs, fri next week!) eeeek!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I am under 3 weeks today! It seems surreal that it's so close. I've been so busy with moving, cleaning, unpacking, toddler chasing, that it's just floated by. I am definately slow and sore and oh so limited on the amount I can do before I need to rest.
It's all worthwhile though. We have almost closed on the old house, I cleaned it yesterday, not fun cleaning somewhere you are no longer living.
As for being ready for baby. I'm not. I got a bassinet with all the fabric washed up, some clothes that'll work from my sons old stuff (unisex looking) got a couple of NB gift items (still need washing). still have not packed my hospital bag, I know shame on me, but I just can't get the chance. I'll get on it this week, still need to get some NB and size 1 diapers, most other things I have as this is second child for me.


----------



## JayDee

CJ - thanks, I've ordered the sleepsuits from Asda's website. They had nothing first size in the shop that wasn't plain white (we have lots of neutral stuff) or blue (typical as all they seemed to have when we had a baby boy was pink!)

DH keeps saying to me "not long now" but I know it could be another month and a half if she turns and is as late as her brother! Equally it could only be a couple of weeks if she doesn't turn and I have to have a c-section.


----------



## kristel_

Ok, so i was sooooooo dissapointed that three midwives all felt that he was breech and today i had my scan. The student midwife also guessed breech and the consultant said it's a very tricky one to try and determine how he's laying, then out came the scanner. The reason they all thought he was breech (even 4 weeks ago!!!) was because his head is fully engaged! There's barely any of his head left to be able to feel!

Soooooo, given that i've been having on off contractions all weekend, very irregular, i now consider my original due date of 29th Sept the more accurate one which would make me 38 weeks and one day! To say i'm over the moon is an understatement :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## urchin

kristel that's fab news - hopefully won't be long now then :D


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Islander- hope you get well soon!

Urchin- not much longer now. Hope the metformin works for you!

Krystal- great news!!! So on with the show!


----------



## urchin

metformin may well be working, but comes with some interesting (and rather explosive) side effects :(


----------



## Ltoth

urchin said:


> metformin may well be working, but comes with some interesting (and rather explosive) side effects :(


Awe Urchin! sorry to hear :(:hugs: hope the explosives die down!!!


----------



## shelleyanddan

Feel better soon Islander! Not too long now :)


----------



## urchin

I just noticed - I'm a full-term watermelon! :dance:

That is all


----------



## shelleyanddan

Woke up this morning to a face full of pimples! Weird coz i havent had this since about 8 weeks... i imagine caused by a change in hormones but why now?? Anyone else??


----------



## LilOopsy

shelleyanddan said:


> Woke up this morning to a face full of pimples! Weird coz i havent had this since about 8 weeks... i imagine caused by a change in hormones but why now?? Anyone else??

I had this at around the same point. Like you say hormones... Mine started to clear again now :)


----------



## elle4

Yup i have some too :( 

Hows everyone feeling today? Im in a right bad mood..Dont know why..Slightest thing seems to be bugging me..Majority the OH. Worked my butt of yesterday cleaning/tidying and the house still looks a mess.. :( 

Got a midwife appointment later. Hoping this one is better then the last lot i have had or atleast the one i had 2 weeks ago. Have you all discussed labour plans etc with yours?


----------



## tashyluv

So fed up just want my belly space back now, im so tired and aching all over ( especially my back eurghh), feel like somethings about to pop down below!

I am soo ready x

And am full term today!!, does that mean I can have lots of rumpy pumpy? Normally I wouldn't be bothered by it but......... every little helps lol


----------



## tashyluv

elle4 said:


> Yup i have some too :(
> 
> Hows everyone feeling today? Im in a right bad mood..Dont know why..Slightest thing seems to be bugging me..Majority the OH. Worked my butt of yesterday cleaning/tidying and the house still looks a mess.. :(
> 
> Got a midwife appointment later. Hoping this one is better then the last lot i have had or atleast the one i had 2 weeks ago. Have you all discussed labour plans etc with yours?

Ive been exactly the same, very short tempered. Ive been tidying like mad then my step daughter decides to do her school project on the living room floor, lots of cut up cardboard boxes and paper cuttings all over the place. what is the point!!!! I say, does nobody listen to me?????? lol

Pick up your dirty socks...wheres the other one???....tidy your room, switch your t.v off when your not using it, arghhhhh! still nobodys listening, I think i will have to shout louder heehhee.

God im such a moan!


----------



## shellideaks

It must be a pregnancy thing cos I'm the same lol. My OH is annoying me and I feel like all I do is nag at him at the moment, but if he did what I constantly ask him to do, I wouldn't need to nag! Plus I spend all day cleaning and then he comes home and makes a mess. I just want a tidy house for the baby, is that too much to ask :dohh:


----------



## 3outnumbered

failed sweep today, cervix is closed, altough midwife says lovely and soft in there so changes happening already!

wont have another appointment now till 40weeks and another attempt to sweep then, so suppose that means i could go over.

i wish the consultant had not said that i wouldnt go 40weeks, because now i am hit to earth with a bang!


----------



## carlyjade86

Afternoon girls! 
No growth scan for me. Measured at 33cms today. Baby is 4/5 palpable which MW said is pretty Much unheard of for second baby.... Explains why I'm more achey than usual. At least we r still head down. Yay!


----------



## JayDee

I think things annoy you more when you're tried too, and I think the triedness has just hit me this weekend but my body won't let me sleep in - annoying!

DS is just a little energy ball too, constantly wanting to play. I really want to play with him (I work full time so miss out enough as it is) but sometimes I wish he'd just cuddle up with me and watch tv - that's really bad isn't it?


----------



## girl friday

Wow, so much is happening for so many of you!

Our bathroom should be finished today, 3 1/2 weeks after work began on a job that should have taken 5 days!!! Basically, the fitter HAS to start another job tomorrow and considering all the stuff and his tools are currently in the soon to be nursery I'll hold him hostage till he has finished!!!

My hospital bag is now packed, but I need to do one for DH. I am currently washing all the Moses basket & crib bedding. On Thursday we have a delivery from Argos for some living room furniture, Friday we have someone coming to plaster where the boiler used to be in the nursery, on Saturday someone is coming to measure up for a new carpet in the nursery and stairs/landing, on Sunday DH plans to paint the living room and possibly stairs/landing (he'll continue with it and the nursery the following weekend). We are waiting for new settees from DFS to arrive and we are ordering the nursery furniture this week. We have a Moses basket and crib from DS ready to be set up in our room and our buggy is an inline one that can be a single or double.

We have so much to do and I feel awful that I can't do more to help my DH, but with DS around too we need to occupy him so I'll be going swimming, to the park, playcentres etc and that's not as easy as it sounds atm!!!

I had a dream about giving birth last night that really brought home how close to my due date I really am! I work in a college with 16-19 year olds and in this dream I was in the college swimming pool (there isn't really one). All of a sudden I went into labour and delivered my baby, still in the pool!!! There were students in the pool splashing around and I shouted at them for splashing my baby and other students were coming into the pool area for an induction tour! I got out the pool and tried to call DH, but he wasn't answering his phone! Weird!

Has anyone else had any labour/delivery dreams?

LO definitely feels lower these last few days and I'm getting fewer bodyparts poking out of the upper part of my bump, movements are still regular and come like clockwork so I would love to know what baby is doing and what position it is in!

Seeing the midwife next Thursday to discuss my birth plan and the consultant on Friday to discuss my VBAC options based on baby's position.

xx

xx


----------



## urchin

GirlFriday - yaaay for the bathroom! 
Sounds like you have a lot coming together over the next couple of weeks - hope there are no more delays :thumbup:

My kitchen is finally in (also after a considerable delay!)
Me and Mr Urch have cleaned it and started filling the cupboards up - trouble is I can't decide what to put where :shrug:
I think I may have to come back to it tomorrow hen I'll hopefully be feeling more decisive

Just the cooker to be connected and then we are fully functional!
(there's still the tiling, painting and flooring to be done, but they can wait until Eenie is here - I just need to be able to cooka nd wash up and wash clothes!)


----------



## elle4

The not sleeping isn't effecting me much. Minimum times I'm up is 3 times. 
Had a good midwife today. Tried to see where baby's head is but couldn't work out if the head was that far down or breech so had to go for another scan. Head was down and baby was sucking their thumb was amazing to see.


----------



## 1979mummy

Went for my scan this morning and baby is fine, just above average they say - rather than the baby elephant I was expecting from midwife's measurements. Was a real treat to see her again and to get a photo which was a surprise! Definitely a girl too so we got some girlie outfits to celebrate. Happy happy day. 8 more days at work!!! Woo! Hoo! I get to dress up as a Roald Dahl character on my last day (am a primary school teacher) am considering dressing up as a peach (due to my roundness!)

Sounds like everyone has so much going on - but also sounds like you are all nearly there. xxx Keep going ladies!!! We have to put the blackout blind up in the nursery but everything else got done in the summer holidays as I knew how tired I'd be once back at school.

Really have to clean our cars as well ...


----------



## Twinkie210

I don't post much, but I just had an ultrasound to confirm little guy is still breech, so I have an elective c-section scheduled for the 28th! And I am 2-3 centimeters dilated, so there is a chance he might not wait for the scheduled date! 10 days or less until I have my baby!


----------



## girl friday

Yay that your kitchen is finally done Urchin! Our bathroom was completed at 6:30 this evening, it has been cleaned thoroughly and everything put back in so it is done!!! :happydance:

Wow, Twinkie, you will have your baby soon!!!

xx


----------



## urchin

Feels good doesn't it GF!

wow Twinkle - 10 days, that's close x


----------



## mellllly

Just found this thread!

I am due October 31st with a Blue bump!


----------



## girl friday

It really does Urchin! I'm looking forward to having a shower in my nice, new, clean bathroom tomorrow morning!

What I'm not looking forward to is cleaning in the room the bathroom fitter was storing everything in while working here. Every other room was cleaned down each night to stop the dust, dirt etc building up and that room (future nursery) was untouchable! It's such a mess and needs a good clean (as DH keeps pointing out to me)!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

You'll be finding dust for ages. The pain of renovation you keep living with.
All of you seem to have bad some reno going on and to the wife I might add! Congrats on them getting finished just in time :)
We gave up rennovating and just moved. I'm still cleaning and re cleaning here. This woman was not a very good housekeeper, but my feet are hardly dirty now after a day, where as day one they were black. Steamed carpets too but they could use another few go overs.
I can't believe I have but two and a half weeks till edd! Can't wait to meet my gal :)
Have my next appt on Friday, we shall see what's happening then.


----------



## gamblesrh

Twinkie210 said:


> I don't post much, but I just had an ultrasound to confirm little guy is still breech, so I have an elective c-section scheduled for the 28th! And I am 2-3 centimeters dilated, so there is a chance he might not wait for the scheduled date! 10 days or less until I have my baby!

If my contractions don't come back and stay regular I'll be induced the same day, I will find out for sure at my next appointment which is 1 week from today.


----------



## urchin

Welcome Melllllllly! Congratulations and welcome to the October group xxx

Sadly renovations are a must for us if we are to move - I bought this house 6 weeks before the property crash, so if I am going to get out of negative equity it is in need of a total overhaul
Gladly we are now well past the midway point, so hopefully will get it sold over the next year and move while I'm on mat leave :thumbup:

Today I plan a day of putting things in cupboards. I ran out of energy yesterday and couldn't decide what was going to live in which cupboard. But today Mr Urch is back at work so I have enough thinking time as I go to make the decisions.

TBH (and this would be so very sad if I weren't pregnant!) I am looking forward to a day of just normal nesting ... rather than the extreme version I've been doing up to now :thumbup:


----------



## girl friday

I'm currently at the hospital, had some light bleeding/coloured discharge this morning when I wiped and cos I'm A Neg blood, am 34+6 and had an EMCS with my DS they want to check me over. I'm still getting loads of movement so hopefully it's nothing. They've just done my pulse, BP and temp but didn't tell me anything. The MW on the phone suggested they'd possibly scan and monitor me for a while.


----------



## LilOopsy

Welcome Melly :) 

(I'd add you to the list but my iPad keeps messing up the coding for some dumb reason) 


I'm sitting here doing the pad test... Not sure but waters may be ruptured... Here's hoping coz this lil bean is getting heavy lol


----------



## girl friday

Ooh, Liloopsy, sounds promising! Fingers crossed you get to hold your LO soon! xx


----------



## mellllly

Thanks for the welcome ladies!!

I have had enough already, I wont be willing the baby on before it is ready but having my 2 little ones already is hard work


----------



## girl friday

Well, the bleed/discharge stopped before I got to the hospital, they listened to bump and monitored movement, they took bloods and a swab to look for infections and gave me anti-d. I'm taking it easy this afternoon (as easy as DS will let me anyway!), hopefully it was nothing, but it's best to be safe'

Liloopsy, any update?

xx


----------



## urchin

Well, I had a midwife appointment today (community mw, not hospital) and told her what's going on with my GD ... she reckons they will bring my c-section forward to next week :shock:


----------



## Islander

i came home to no living room!!!my OH and BIL had taken up the carpet and are replacing the floor!on the 1 hand im so pleasex it is being done and on the other hand...ARGH!!what a freaking mess!so stressed!lol in other news im thinking of leaving work at 36 weeks instead of 37 which would make next week my last one...im just so sore and tired. gonna discuss with MW tomoro morning x


----------



## urchin

Oh no Islander - that doesn't sound good at this stage :nope:


----------



## girl friday

Oooh Urchin, not long left till your c-section!

Islander, do you know when they'll be done?

xx


----------



## Erised

Little madam is still breech over here. Midwife had a feel and declared her still breech straight away, then listened to the heartbeat and realized she had moved in the whole 2 minutes it took from feel to doppler. Checked again after the doppler and she wasn't 100% convinced that she wasn't head down, as the big lump at the top of my bump had disappeared ... but nah, the kicks not long after showed that she is indeed still breech. 

I brought up the option of vaginal breech delivery *if* she stays like this (and I'm really hoping she won't), asking if the hospitals around here do them. I was rather surprised when she told me 'I'm not sure, most choose to go for a c-section straight away... however, Katy, one of our midwives has experience with breech deliveries. She'll probably do a home birth' 

So... that's given me something to think about. My midwife (Karla) will bring it up to this Katy and see what she says. I may still have a home birth, even if baby does stay breech.


----------



## Twinkie210

Erised said:


> Little madam is still breech over here. Midwife had a feel and declared her still breech straight away, then listened to the heartbeat and realized she had moved in the whole 2 minutes it took from feel to doppler. Checked again after the doppler and she wasn't 100% convinced that she wasn't head down, as the big lump at the top of my bump had disappeared ... but nah, the kicks not long after showed that she is indeed still breech.
> 
> I brought up the option of vaginal breech delivery *if* she stays like this (and I'm really hoping she won't), asking if the hospitals around here do them. I was rather surprised when she told me 'I'm not sure, most choose to go for a c-section straight away... however, Katy, one of our midwives has experience with breech deliveries. She'll probably do a home birth'
> 
> So... that's given me something to think about. My midwife (Karla) will bring it up to this Katy and see what she says. I may still have a home birth, even if baby does stay breech.

I know I am in the U.S. but my Dr. offered a breech birth right away when we found out little guy was breech. He said he has delivered over a hundred breech babies. For me the risks were too great (I already had one baby whose head got stuck, so didn't want to risk another, and when breech it can be disasterous if that happens). But I am expected to have a 9lb + baby, so if you had an averaged sized baby I could see where breech delivery would not be so bad.


----------



## Erised

My first was only 6lbs 6oz, and this is is following a similar line as she did. We're really not expecting her to be larger than 7lbs 6oz, so size wise it shouldn't be a problem. 

It's good to hear there's still some people who practice breech births!


----------



## carlyjade86

Evening girls...
I'm a bit far behind to catch up today... So sorry if I've missed anyones post!

Urchin : fab news about the kitchen. And I can't believe u may end up with a September baby! U traitor ;) 

Islander : I tried to stay on in work but I have to admit I feel so much better havin left. Nightmare about ur flooring, but I'm sure it will be worth it once it's done. I think I'd be thrilled if I came home and saw my yucky laminate torn up and a nice new carpet to go down, but I don't see that in my near future lol. 

Enrised : ouch. U r braver than me if that's wat u choose to do! Try some swimming, or get on ur hands and knees washing floors. Apparently that helps! When sitting, keep knees apart and lean forward... Hopefully baby turns for u!! 

Me : Well i went on a hospital tour last night. The birthing pool hasn't been installed yet and they don't know when it will be, so it's not lookin good for my water birth :( not a happy bunny! 
Something that does make me happy is that the first coat of "sorbet" pink has gone on in the baby's room! Another coat tomoro and it's ready for my mammy to wall paper on Sunday and then we can book the carpet to be fitted! Hoping it will all be sorted by next weekend... But we shall see!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

Bathroom complete, i have now scrubbed all the floors downstairs as was sick of dirty feet! have now however knackered myself out! and need some sleep.:sleep:

if i go into labour tonight i think i will sleep through it! :sleep:

cant believe all you ladies saying you are going to have your babies soon!!! feel dead jealous that my cervix was closed yesterday at appointment.

hoo hum!!!

very soon my bubba, very soon!!!


----------



## Islander

floor in the living room and nursery is done, one set of new curtains up, a new door being hung in the living room....i cleaned the couches so i helped lol... its all gorgeous!still need to do the beading and flooring in the passage and sun porch but we are getting there :D yay! im amazed cause BIL is normally useless, immature and a pain in the butt1but hes galvanised OH into action!YAY!


----------



## carlyjade86

Sorry ur sweep didn't happen outnumbered! 

That's fab new islander. Would u like to send them to my house please?? :) 

Ive just sat down and having nasty period like pains... Not a fan :(


----------



## urchin

Sorry CJ - if it's any consolation I really don't want to be having her in September!
But, I'm putting myself in the hands of the medics - if they say better out than in, I won't argue :thumbup:

Sounds like everyone is on a mad house renovating tip! let's hope we're all finished before our babies get here :D


----------



## babers

I would like to get in on this conversation too. I have definately not had any nesting as of yet. I always nest really hard about 2 days before I go into labor. I don't even have my babies room completely done yet, so I know I won't be going into labor till it's done. I have an appointment tomorrow. I was 1 cm dilated 9 days ago, so hoping for some progress!! Happy pregnancy to everyone, we are almost to the finish line. Yay!!!!


----------



## tashyluv

Well yesterday, I emptied out all our drawers and bagged things to hand in to charity, washed and put away 90% of baby things, emptied and washed nearly everything in the washing basket. I was absolutely knackered after that.

Today I think I will do the bathroom and wash everyones bed sheets, i thk I will get hubby to hoover when he comes home, hooverings a nightmare!!!!! im getting there.......slowly xxx

need to nip round to the shops first before I start...thats a challenge on its own!


----------



## carlyjade86

Get Eenie out safe and sound and all will be forgiven! :D 

Well, I had some rather nasty "practice" pains last night. They were about 10mins apart and lasting 25-45 seconds. Went on for about an hr. I was about to give the hosp a ring to get checked when they stopped as soon as they started! I was stood for hr and a half at Elliot's football training so perhaps baby was just moving further down? I'd rather not have to spend evenings "is this it? Is it not?"

U sound like me tashy! Lol. Especially now I'm off work, I'm aching for things to do! Bathroom has been cleaned 3 times. Floors have been hoovered and steamed every day.... Washin basket and ironing basket are both empty... And today I will tackle the leather sofa and give that a clean! Won't be doing any baby stuff til her furniture is up... I'm itching to get it done!


----------



## Islander

hello ladies!i went to the midwife this morning...I have measured bang on all the way through but today am measuring at 37 weeks...bubs is still to drop but is head down and in the right position....scary biscuits!but so exciting! I have to see her again in 2 weeks and if I'm still measuring ahead they want to scan me. Following my appointment I spoke to my boss and changed my matty leave dates... next thursday is my last day!YAY!


----------



## Lisa40

Great news islander. I had my m/w appt too today, apparently she is 'at the brim' whatever that means but not engaged yet which is good news for me as I still have 10 days left before I finish work :haha:
m/w definately thinks I'll make my due date. I've always thought this too as by my dates I'm not due until 9th and most first timers go over. 
So far so good for my plans for mat leave :yipee:
x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I've tidied everyday for a couple of weeks now, so I'm all cleaned out :haha:

Lisa, I was at brim at 35 then went back 2 weeks later and was 2/5ths engaged. Really interested to see if shes moved further next week (2 weeks on again)


----------



## girl friday

I had more blood last night, triage said it is probably a result if the swab they did that morning and that I should only be concerned if the blood goes from brown to red.


----------



## urchin

I'm loving how exciting our thread is getting :dance:
Not long for any of us now :thumbup:


----------



## Flutterly

Time is going so fast!!! I have my pre op appointment tomorrow for bloods and they'll give me all the info for the section next week! Then it's the weekend of my nephew's 10th birthday so it's going to go quick and then it'll suddenly be next week and I'll be getting ready to go into hospital!! Can't believe it!!


----------



## LilOopsy

girl friday said:


> Well, the bleed/discharge stopped before I got to the hospital, they listened to bump and monitored movement, they took bloods and a swab to look for infections and gave me anti-d. I'm taking it easy this afternoon (as easy as DS will let me anyway!), hopefully it was nothing, but it's best to be safe'
> 
> Liloopsy, any update?
> xx


Sadly false alarm for me. Turned out to be nothin v.v;
12 days to go... I'm trying everything I can now!



urchin said:


> Well, I had a midwife appointment today (community mw, not hospital) and told her what's going on with my GD ... she reckons they will bring my c-section forward to next week :shock:


Grrr... You're gonna beat meeeeee 



babers said:


> I would like to get in on this conversation too. I have definately not had any nesting as of yet. I always nest really hard about 2 days before I go into labor. I don't even have my babies room completely done yet, so I know I won't be going into labor till it's done. I have an appointment tomorrow. I was 1 cm dilated 9 days ago, so hoping for some progress!! Happy pregnancy to everyone, we are almost to the finish line. Yay!!!!


Nesting?! What's that?! If anything I feel like I've gotten lazier in the last week than tidier haha! Her room is spotless tho... :D


----------



## gamblesrh

My MIL keeps saying I'm nesting but it's kinda hard to nest when you have 3 other children in your house that you have to clean up after to begin with, plus I am always doing some sort of deep cleaning in my house. Hubby and I are having sex everyday to get him here and I'm also pumping.


----------



## babers

With all three of my kids I get this unstoppable urge to just clean. I clean things you never thought needed cleaned. I have three mess makers too and it makes it hard. I am still at my super lazy point, that's why I don't think I am ready. Plus, I am still pretty early. I think I will ask my doctor to strip my membranes this morning. It has never worked for me in the passed, but it's worth a shot I guess.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Babers, I too am 37w4d. I also just feel tired and want to do things but just have no energy for it. Grr, just want to get things moving here. Good luck with your appt today, I go tomorrow morning.


----------



## katealim

Hello ladies, 
haven't posted in so long as I've been busy looking after the 2 girls I have and getting ready for this one! So exciting to see that some of us are getting really close. 

AFM:
Had a bit of a scare at my appt. a few days ago. Dr. thought lo could be breech and was still measuring large so she sent me for an ultrasound right after my appt. at an internal fetal medicine specialist. Turns out lo is indeed head down. She was estimated to be at 6.5 lbs. at the scan, (at 34 weeks and 5 days). Ouch! That is all I will say about that one. I know that weights can be off but she really does feel that big. I have officially entered the pathetic stage of pregnancy now and my lower back, pelvis and hips are throbbing in wave like pains. Now is the time to forget packing the bags and order in the crane to move my butt off the couch at the touch of a button! :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

katealim said:


> Hello ladies,
> haven't posted in so long as I've been busy looking after the 2 girls I have and getting ready for this one! So exciting to see that some of us are getting really close.
> 
> AFM:
> Had a bit of a scare at my appt. a few days ago. Dr. thought lo could be breech and was still measuring large so she sent me for an ultrasound right after my appt. at an internal fetal medicine specialist. Turns out lo is indeed head down. She was estimated to be at 6.5 lbs. at the scan, (at 34 weeks and 5 days). Ouch! That is all I will say about that one. I know that weights can be off but she really does feel that big. I have officially entered the pathetic stage of pregnancy now and my lower back, pelvis and hips are throbbing in wave like pains. Now is the time to forget packing the bags and order in the crane to move my butt off the couch at the touch of a button! :haha:

I got a scan at 35 weeks because they thought little guy was breech (and he is:dohh:) and the estimated his weight at 7lb 4oz. I had another scan at 37 + 5 and he was still breech and was now estimated to weigh 8lb 10oz! I am scheduled for a c-section at 39+1 so I am not as concerned about his weight during delivery, but whether or not I will be walking upright by then!!! My belly is huge LOL.


----------



## katealim

Twinkie210 said:


> katealim said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> haven't posted in so long as I've been busy looking after the 2 girls I have and getting ready for this one! So exciting to see that some of us are getting really close.
> 
> AFM:
> Had a bit of a scare at my appt. a few days ago. Dr. thought lo could be breech and was still measuring large so she sent me for an ultrasound right after my appt. at an internal fetal medicine specialist. Turns out lo is indeed head down. She was estimated to be at 6.5 lbs. at the scan, (at 34 weeks and 5 days). Ouch! That is all I will say about that one. I know that weights can be off but she really does feel that big. I have officially entered the pathetic stage of pregnancy now and my lower back, pelvis and hips are throbbing in wave like pains. Now is the time to forget packing the bags and order in the crane to move my butt off the couch at the touch of a button! :haha:
> 
> I got a scan at 35 weeks because they thought little guy was breech (and he is:dohh:) and the estimated his weight at 7lb 4oz. I had another scan at 37 + 5 and he was still breech and was now estimated to weigh 8lb 10oz! I am scheduled for a c-section at 39+1 so I am not as concerned about his weight during delivery, but whether or not I will be walking upright by then!!! My belly is huge LOL.Click to expand...

I sympathize. My belly has become its own entity...always entering the room a fair bit ahead of me...I swear it needs its own side cot next to the bed! :haha:

Everyone asks when I'm due and they look shocked when I say the 25th of NEXT month. The worst is all the pressure in my hooha and butt from the weight of her. Really worried as my other 2 were tiny at only 5lbs. and 6.3lbs. so wondering if I'll be able to push this one out. I had a small tear with my 6.3 baby.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Well I made it to 40w2d with my son but he wasn't coming out the natural way, so after c section I had my 9 lb .04 oz boy. So you'll make it, but it's definately tiring carry that around. I feel your pain ladies. At the growth scan he was estimated at 7lbs6oz.
Good luck ladies !


----------



## babers

Well I had my sweep and nothing. Not so much as a cramp. That's ok though it is still early. I am just scared I am going to have her in the car since my last baby came in 2 hours and 20 minutes and I live 40 minutes from the hospital. My husband will be out of state all next week, so I will have to wait for a ride and have my mom come stay with my kids, so who knows how long all that will take. I was just hoping to have her before he left so I wouldn't have to worry about all of that. I think I will hook up to my breast pump later tonight and see if that gets some contractions going. It always has in the past. Oh, I am 2 cm dilated and 60% effaced. I know it doesn't really tell me much, but i think it's better than being closed up like a clam!!!


----------



## urchin

Eenie is measuring big too - still within the lines, but only just!
I'm pretty glad she's coming out the sun roof tbh, as I hate to think what damage she'd cause to me chuff if she were coming out the usual route :shock:


----------



## Islander

lol last night my husband said i will be like lois in family guy and when i have this baby it will be in the newspaper as - Local Woman Gives Birth to Elephant Child lol he also asked me if I would rather have a section of be torn end from end....lol dont think he thought through what he was saying before he said it!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

OB today was ok. Baby's head is 'very low' and we start checking cervix at next weeks appt. didn't ask about a sweep as its something I never really heard of until on these sites. I don't think it's very common here. Anyways, when she checks me next week at 38w4d I'll see where I'm at and perhaps ask. I'm more concerned about forcing something too early without my cervix being ready and ending up with another section.


----------



## AshleyLK

Hopeful42nd said:


> OB today was ok. Baby's head is 'very low' and we start checking cervix at next weeks appt. didn't ask about a sweep as its something I never really heard of until on these sites. I don't think it's very common here. Anyways, when she checks me next week at 38w4d I'll see where I'm at and perhaps ask. I'm more concerned about forcing something too early without my cervix being ready and ending up with another section.

I had never heard of it before but still inquired abou it. She said maybe at my next appointment as she thought 36 weeks was too early for one.


----------



## LilOopsy

Had my sweep yesterday, was very uncomfortable and tbh not sure it's worked at all as I feel no different. 

Annoyingly only change is a light spotting but mw said that's from old bloods by the entrance v.v


Booked in next Friday for a second one if this fails


10 days and counting... Want this bean out! Getting heavy, tired and emotional now. Eviction has been served!


https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad240/rainydaysandoverlays/EMMYS%20THINGS/EMMYS%20BUMP/a4e10c6bb6a5ab2eaa37377a92650a00_zps2ac2bbe1.jpg


Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well!


----------



## carlyjade86

Morning girls! 

Apparently, the bigger the baby, the easier to push out. I had a bit of trouble with Elliot tho. He was 7lbs 12 but I was told I was "abnormally" small inside. I don't remember an awful lot about my labour tho as I was off my face and well away with the fairies. He had to have a fetal scalp electrode put in, which took his skin off when they removed it. Not sure y he had to have that and I'm wondering if perhaps it wasn't all as smooth as I imagined? I'm getting a bit worried now coz I'm sure this baby will be bigger than Elliot was. 


Hahahahahahaha oopsy! That is amazin! Love it :haha:


----------



## urchin

10 days to go!

And I can't wait ... well, actually I can - I'd really rather they didn't tell me on Tuesday that they are bringing me forward a week. But even if they do I'm sure it will be fine

We are all so close now - finding it hard to believe it's finally my turn

LilOopsie - love the eviction 

CJ what an odd thing to be told; you must feel like the anti-tardis :wacko:


----------



## carlyjade86

10days?! Oh my goodness! How exciting tho... I think it must be lovely knowing when baby is coming rather than speculating every little pain... Have u told everyone or u keepin the birth a suprise for friends and family? 

Haha I kno! It was a few yrs ago so I may have stretched out. Haha. I am starting to feel really scared now tho. Mind is on over drive! Only the last few days I've felt like this. I've gone from not wanting her out yet coz not ready, to wanting it all over ASAP becoz I feel really anxious.


----------



## shelleyanddan

ladies do you think i have dropped or just grown?? 

left is tonight (35.5) and right was about 33.5



https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o52/internet_that_flies/gjkkvc_zps40ac17bc.png


carlyjade are you overanalyzing every pain & tightening too?? lol


----------



## BritBrat86

BritBrat 86- Oct 17-:pink:


----------



## girl friday

I think your bump is a little bigger and definitely lower! xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm starting to feel like one of the only ones left waiting to go into labor au natural. It seems like everyone is having a c section, scheduled induction, etc to get things going. I'm starting to feel alone in waiting here :( anyone else still out there?
It's not safe for me to have forced labor, as I'm vbac....so I sit and wait and hope I don't go overdue.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh I wanna go at this lol. 

Checks at 38, peacock top at 35. I can feel the drop and she has engaged, but is it noticeable?

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1348317661546_zps4c3b8855.jpg


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hopeful42nd said:


> I'm starting to feel like one of the only ones left waiting to go into labor au natural. It seems like everyone is having a c section, scheduled induction, etc to get things going. I'm starting to feel alone in waiting here :( anyone else still out there?
> It's not safe for me to have forced labor, as I'm vbac....so I sit and wait and hope I don't go overdue.

I'm waiting :(


----------



## girl friday

OT for us, but it's my SIL's due date today! She went the full 2 weeks over and was induced with her first. She's booked in for a sweep on Thursday, so one way or another we'll soon have a new niece/nephew!


----------



## girl friday

Hopeful42nd said:


> I'm starting to feel like one of the only ones left waiting to go into labor au natural. It seems like everyone is having a c section, scheduled induction, etc to get things going. I'm starting to feel alone in waiting here :( anyone else still out there?
> It's not safe for me to have forced labor, as I'm vbac....so I sit and wait and hope I don't go overdue.

I'm hoping for a VBAC too. I'm debating refusing a sweep this time (if they offer one), I had one with my DS and it wasn't nice!


----------



## carlyjade86

Hopeful42nd said:


> I'm starting to feel like one of the only ones left waiting to go into labor au natural. It seems like everyone is having a c section, scheduled induction, etc to get things going. I'm starting to feel alone in waiting here :( anyone else still out there?
> It's not safe for me to have forced labor, as I'm vbac....so I sit and wait and hope I don't go overdue.

I'm waiting au natural! Still got 5 wks til my Edd :( 


Yea I sure am Shell! Lol. Have major BHs with this baby. Didn't have them last time so they do set me off in a panic! My labour started after my water broke the first time so I knew that when it started, it was it! I'm scared this time I won't know lol. 

Aw lovely bump pics girls! Shell uve defo dropped. Mrs B u look lower too. I think I look a bit lower aswell so hopefully she's even more engaged than she was on Tuesday! Lol


----------



## mellllly

I am waiting... no c-sec or anything here!! and I still got over 5 weeks to go!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Girlfriday- is a sweep advisable as if your cervix isn't ready and it puts you in labor. It's like a big fear as its the start of what led to my c section last time. I am really hoping it happens naturally in my 39th week, that's be awesome, but I fear wishful thinking.


----------



## urchin

carlyjade86 said:


> 10days?! Oh my goodness! How exciting tho... I think it must be lovely knowing when baby is coming rather than speculating every little pain... Have u told everyone or u keepin the birth a suprise for friends and family?
> 
> Haha I kno! It was a few yrs ago so I may have stretched out. Haha. I am starting to feel really scared now tho. Mind is on over drive! Only the last few days I've felt like this. I've gone from not wanting her out yet coz not ready, to wanting it all over ASAP becoz I feel really anxious.

I've told family and a few very close friends - but most people are probs thinking 9th which is my DD

Let's hope you've stretched a bit in the intervening years CJ

Shelly & Mrs B they both look lower to me ... fingers crossed your LOs are getting ready to do their stuff xx

I seem to be cleaning again! Been putting the last few things in their places in the kitchen and then had the need to scrub the bathroom!
I've got halfway round and am having a wee break (that makes it sound like my bathroom is huge, when in fact it's tiny! - what it means is I've done the sink, cupboard and loo, and have yet to do the bath and floor!)


----------



## babers

Honestly, I don't think a sweep puts you into labor unless your body is ready. I have had sweeps with all of my children and my first was 4 days overdue, my second was 8 days overdue, and my third was a week early, but I don't think the sweeps had anything to do with it. I just like to get them in the off chance it will help. I thought I was going into labor yesterday, but turns out I have the flu!!! I was puking and pooping all day yesterday and then at bedtime I got a fever. It has been miserable!!! I predict I will go into labor on September 28th. Anyone else have any predictions of when you will go into labor?


----------



## gamblesrh

I have 6 days before induction


----------



## LilOopsy

shelleyanddan said:


> ladies do you think i have dropped or just grown??
> 
> left is tonight (35.5) and right was about 33.5
> 
> 
> 
> https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o52/internet_that_flies/gjkkvc_zps40ac17bc.png
> 
> 
> carlyjade are you overanalyzing every pain & tightening too?? lol

Looks like you've dropped to me :D



Hopeful42nd said:


> I'm starting to feel like one of the only ones left waiting to go into labor au natural. It seems like everyone is having a c section, scheduled induction, etc to get things going. I'm starting to feel alone in waiting here :( anyone else still out there?
> It's not safe for me to have forced labor, as I'm vbac....so I sit and wait and hope I don't go overdue.


I'm going au natural toooooo! 10 days n counting. Had a sweep but unsuccessful so will be waiting it out now. 
Mw said I'm 1cm dilated and will prolly end up a September baby, here's hoping


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck all you ladies going natural with me :) I guess your right about the sweep. It can only be done when you have dialating anyways right? So that's cervical progress... I'm just a ball of nerves due to my birth plans being totally tossed out the window last time and practically blare toy disobeyed. I really want my wishes respected, and last time they were not, by both family and hospital. This time I will and DH will speak up and make demands!


----------



## urchin

Hmmmm well ladies, I've been getting period type cramps for the past hour or so - I've not had BH through my pregnancy so I don't have a lot to compare them with (apart from periods lol)
Just running myself a bath now as I've heard a soak will stop BHs but not true contractions.

Please make them go away - I want a nice sedate planned c-section, not a frantic emergency one!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Urchin- dring lots of cold water. Take a bath then lay on your left on the couch/bed afterward. Let us know if it goes. Oh with the bath judge when you get out, not when your in it. The bath can made real contractions less painful, till you get out that is. I remember having a jetted tub bath at the hospital, once I got out, it was like a ton of bricks! I crumbled to the groud in pain. That's when I asked for the epidural.


----------



## urchin

thanks hopeful! I shall do that ... am ridiculously thirsty so will quite happily neck a load of cold water :thumbup:


----------



## carlyjade86

Oooh urchin!!! Have u rung ur midwife?? I would, just to be on the safe side. U've probably read this yourself but:


Most women who are pregnant for the first time will ask their midwives or friends this question. The answer is often maddeningly vague, along the lines of: "You'll know real labour when it starts." Fortunately, there are differences between Braxton Hicks contractions and labour contractions that can help you tell them apart.

Braxton Hicks contractions:
are infrequent, usually happening no more than once or twice an hour, a few times a day
often stop if you change activity, so, walk around if you've been sitting, and vice versa
are usually irregular, and if they are regular they only stay that way for a short spell
do not last long, usually less than a minute
continue to be unpredictable and non-rhythmic
do not increase in intensity
Compared to Braxton Hicks contractions, labour contractions are usually:
noticeably longer
more regular
more frequent
more painful
keep on going, increasing in frequency, duration, and intensity as time goes on
You may experience what is called false labour. This is when Braxton Hicks contractions come more rhythmically, perhaps every 10 to 20 minutes in late pregnancy.

False labour can be hard to tell apart from early labour, particularly if the tightening of your uterus feels uncomfortable. However, during false labour your cervix won't have started to change yet. Your midwife will be able to tell by carrying out a vaginal examination.

So if they haven't eased by now, get the midwife on the blower so if *this is it* u can deal with it while still rather calm! 

Good luck :D


----------



## urchin

cheers CJ - that was very helpful!

The bath seems to have done the trick - not had one since I got out so am thinking BHs :thumbup:
Will keep an eye on them though!


----------



## Unexpected212

I am waiting no induction or C section for me unless I end up needing one just cos I'm low risk and pregnancy been normal so far.

My friend who was due the day before has had her gorgeous baby cos she was induced and I'm so jealous lol!

I know I'm 2/5ths engaged and was 1/5th engaged last week...getting loads of cervix stabbing and lower back ache. But never had braxton hicks, or contractions or anything! So I'm fairly sure I'll be the unlucky one lol.

It's weird cos 2 of my friends were induced at 37 week, and one had hers on her due date. I'll be the overdue one :(


----------



## shelleyanddan

i am planning to go all natural... i try not to talk about it for risk of jinxing it!! lol. i have dobe calmbirth classes, which is similar to hypnobirthing.. so i guess we will see if that helps! i have an open mind though, not ruling anything out..

i too have been having braxton hicks and thinking it might be something more! on two occasions ive started timing them lol wishful thinking huh?? always seems to happen at night when i go to bed, apparently this is common because oxytocin increases at night & its more likely to go into labour at night.

cervix still somewhere up around my eyeballs i think, but everyone keeps saying im gonna go early! i shouldnt listen because wat would they know?? lol. baby is head down but not engaged.


----------



## urchin

SINGLE FIGURES! :wohoo:
9 days to go tops!

I'm so excited and more than a little bit scared


----------



## carlyjade86

Yay for single figures!!! :happydance: sorry if u have read before, it's just wat I have added as a favorite becoz I've been getting BH for the first time this preg. Glad they eased for u tho - stay put Eenie!! For now at least :)

My baby has been awfully quiet... I did feel her yesterday, but not half as much as usual. And I haven't felt her yet this morning when I'm normally woken by kicks to the ribs. Will keep an eye out today and maybe ring hosp if she don't shape up! OH and mother are wallpapering the babys room today so don't want to interrupt that at all but if needs must! Lol. 

Shelly. Well done u for tryin the natural route. I'm not that way inclined at all! Lol. Seein as its unlikely the pool is going to be ready, I'm sure I'll be havin some form of pain relief... Tho not keen on pethadine again as it made Elliot drowsy for a whole day. Hopefully I can stick to just gas and air! 

I keep getting told I'll go early. I'll go wen I go I guess! Would be happy at 38 wks tho lol


----------



## urchin

nope, not read it before - and very useful!

Come on mini-cj, get a wriggle on!


----------



## 3outnumbered

cj in this late stage of pregnancy please dont wait if you notice reduced movements, do all the tricks to make bubba move, if in doubt ring L & D.

:hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

I put my Doppler on and her heart rate is still 145. And I've had some wiggles after my morning coffee. Going to count them today. She's just been constantly moving for so long that I think she's just slowing down now and it's made me a bit paranoid... She just rippled my belly as I type... Phew! Will definitely start using my kick counter app and if still in doubt I'll give them a ring. :hugs:


----------



## gamblesrh

carlyjade86 said:


> I put my Doppler on and her heart rate is still 145. And I've had some wiggles after my morning coffee. Going to count them today. She's just been constantly moving for so long that I think she's just slowing down now and it's made me a bit paranoid... She just rippled my belly as I type... Phew! Will definitely start using my kick counter app and if still in doubt I'll give them a ring. :hugs:

If you have been up moving around and doing a lot babies tend to sleep more from the rocking back and forth, but don't wait to call or go in to the hospital if your are extremely concerned.

Mine does this a lot to here lately and I love it when I lay down at night and feel him doing gymnastics in there, it hurts but I love it.


----------



## AshleyLK

Has anyone considered downloading any apps that keep track of baby feelings, diaper changes, growth chart etc? I see Similac has a free baby journal so decided to download it today. There are other apps that cost a few $$ but come highly regarded as well. 

I figured with the whirlwind of new activities, that a little manager of information could help out my sleep deprived brain!


----------



## gamblesrh

AshleyLK said:


> Has anyone considered downloading any apps that keep track of baby feelings, diaper changes, growth chart etc? I see Similac has a free baby journal so decided to download it today. There are other apps that cost a few $$ but come highly regarded as well.
> 
> I figured with the whirlwind of new activities, that a little manager of information could help out my sleep deprived brain!

What is the name of the app?


----------



## girl friday

AshleyLK said:


> Has anyone considered downloading any apps that keep track of baby feelings, diaper changes, growth chart etc? I see Similac has a free baby journal so decided to download it today. There are other apps that cost a few $$ but come highly regarded as well.
> 
> I figured with the whirlwind of new activities, that a little manager of information could help out my sleep deprived brain!


That sounds useful, I'll have to look for something like that!


----------



## carlyjade86

gamblesrh said:


> carlyjade86 said:
> 
> 
> I put my Doppler on and her heart rate is still 145. And I've had some wiggles after my morning coffee. Going to count them today. She's just been constantly moving for so long that I think she's just slowing down now and it's made me a bit paranoid... She just rippled my belly as I type... Phew! Will definitely start using my kick counter app and if still in doubt I'll give them a ring. :hugs:
> 
> If you have been up moving around and doing a lot babies tend to sleep more from the rocking back and forth, but don't wait to call or go in to the hospital if your are extremely concerned.
> 
> Mine does this a lot to here lately and I love it when I lay down at night and feel him doing gymnastics in there, it hurts but I love it.Click to expand...


Nanny had a word with her an she went mental so everything is fine. I think it's been more of a case that I haven't been as busy the last 2 days so I've have more time focusing on her not moving, if that makes sense? If I was busy like normal, I probably wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## Unexpected212

I know how you feel. I have a crazy wriggler, always moving, last few days he's been quieter, went to hospital to check and he started moving loads but they monitored him loads and said he was perfectly fine and that it could just be because he's a bit more engaged and getting bigger so slowing down a little.


----------



## AshleyLK

girl friday said:


> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone considered downloading any apps that keep track of baby feelings, diaper changes, growth chart etc? I see Similac has a free baby journal so decided to download it today. There are other apps that cost a few $$ but come highly regarded as well.
> 
> I figured with the whirlwind of new activities, that a little manager of information could help out my sleep deprived brain!
> 
> 
> That sounds useful, I'll have to look for something like that!Click to expand...

One is called Similac baby journal the other is called Baby Log. The second app has a ton of positive reviews but the full version isn't free whereas the Similac version is. I think the Similac version will be helpful just not as comprehensive. 

Also in my original post I meant keep track of baby's feedings not feelings lol:dohh:


----------



## Islander

argh...im dying of the lurgy!!!any advice ladies?i know we preetty much cant take anything so what have u ladies done for coughs/colds/flu/throat infections?etc


----------



## Unexpected212

I just took paracetamol and Halls Soothers, doctor said Halls Soothers were ok to use and although I was worried about taking paracetamol for too long the doctor said it's fine as long as you follow the dosage instructions etc.


----------



## Islander

yeah ive ben having those but no success so far :(


----------



## Unexpected212

I honestly don't think there is much else...except from try warm bowl of water and towel over your head to use the steam to losen everything up....I just drank loads of tea, decaff lol, that helped me!


----------



## JayDee

Honey and lemon in hot water for a sore throat but no other meds except paracetamol that I know of, sorry.

CJ - I had a couple of days last week where I didn't think I'd noticed her move for a while, but think it's just because I was thinking about other things.
Her pattern/type of movement have def changed in the past week or so though - lots more ripples and wiggles rather than full on punches and kicks.

Wish I was on the all natural list but pretty certain this little madam is comfy as breech/transverse. Midwife tomorrow when I'm sure I'll get sent for another scan and a chat with a consultant - maybe that will scare her into shifting.


----------



## Lisa40

I half wish I wasn't on the natural list lol, would be nice to know when it's going to happen & I know a c-section is a risk & bigger recovery time but I've had operations on my uterus before due to endometriosis & other things & it really wasn't too bad.
I guess it's the unknown that is scaring me.
x


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks all for advice. She's back to her fidgety self now! Caused me grief driving Elliot to school with her foot in my ribs again! I literally have to drive lying down now! If I didn't have a 12 mile round trip to get Elliot to school, and bk again, I wouldn't bother driving at all! I passed my driving test 2 wks before Elliot was born, he never gave me this much grief! Lol. 

Islander - I have no suggestions sorry. I haven't had a cold while pregnant. I would just say to steam it out, plenty of fluids and rest! Hope u feel better soon :hugs: 

I know wat u mean Lisa! I would like to know when the baby is coming. I'm not for all these surprises!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Islander- we always used to fill a bowl with boiling water and add a few drops of euchalyptis oil to it the with a towel draped over inhale. Other than that the Tylenol and honey/me on tea sounds good, and you just have to let it run it's course as its a virus.
I used to dring rooibus chai tea when sick but I don't know the safety during pregnancy.

Hope you are all well. I'm very down in the dumps today, got little to no sleep and my eyes are all swollen to from crying. DH was pretty rude to me and had been for a couple of days. What is it with men going wonky and unsupportive in the last stretch. I'm at my wits end with him. I'm already sore uncomfortable and emotional, he doesn't need to act like this.


----------



## Islander

sorry to hear that hopeful :( hopefully he will come round...my OH has been funny too cause he is trying to stop moking before the baby comes and it makes him a bit of a [email protected]! im due to see the nurse tomorrow for a blood test so i phoned the surgery and im seeing the doc afterwards to see if she cant give me something (anything!!!) as i can feel it turning into an ear infection as we speak. its a really nasty bug that takes about a month and involves cold/flu symptoms, throat infection, sinus infection, sickness and diahrrea... and im just done!totally exhausted and i need to get better soon cause i can barely do a load of laundry like this nevermind deliver a baby!lol


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: hopeful. Not good that DH was rude to you :brat:
& it's horrible when you don't sleep well. Any chance you can go back to bed for a little nap at all? I just went for one at 11am & didn't wake up until 2pm :shock:
I feel much better now though :hugs:
x


----------



## Islander

i also napped from 8.30am til 12.30 pm...it was good :) and the dogs napped too - yay for me :)


----------



## urchin

Hopeful42nd said:


> Hope you are all well. I'm very down in the dumps today, got little to no sleep and my eyes are all swollen to from crying. DH was pretty rude to me and had been for a couple of days. What is it with men going wonky and unsupportive in the last stretch. I'm at my wits end with him. I'm already sore uncomfortable and emotional, he doesn't need to act like this.

Boo to Mr Hopeful! Hope he sorts himself out soon ... do they not realise that the job description of a father to be looks like this:
1) Be a rock
2) Refer to item 1



Islander said:


> im due to see the nurse tomorrow for a blood test so i phoned the surgery and im seeing the doc afterwards to see if she cant give me something (anything!!!) as i can feel it turning into an ear infection as we speak. its a really nasty bug that takes about a month and involves cold/flu symptoms, throat infection, sinus infection, sickness and diahrrea... and im just done!totally exhausted and i need to get better soon cause i can barely do a load of laundry like this nevermind deliver a baby!lol

Oh bum - sorry to hear you're still poorly Islander ... hopefully the doctor will have something you can take to speed your recovery: if it's bacterial there'll be some antibiotics you can take, but if it's viral there's not a lot they can do :(
One thing that can help with throat infections is gargling with salt water - you don't need a lot of salt, and is best to use cooled kettle water (though as hot as you can stand it) :thumbup:



Lisa40 said:


> it's horrible when you don't sleep well. Any chance you can go back to bed for a little nap at all? I just went for one at 11am & didn't wake up until 2pm :shock:
> I feel much better now though :hugs:
> x

Naps are good - especially when you spend half the night up and down to the loo!


Just think girlies - it's october next week! Can you all believe we're so close??


----------



## Lisa40

OMG... October next week!!!
& I just realised that my baby is due next week too :shock:
where did the last 38 weeks go??????? 
X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lisa40 said:


> OMG... October next week!!!
> & I just realised that my baby is due next week too :shock:
> where did the last 38 weeks go???????
> X

I had this thought earlier! :wacko:


----------



## Lisa40

She probably won't come out next week though, I'm not optimistic about that :haha:
x


----------



## gamblesrh

So I just found out that there will be no doctor in the office tomorrow just the midwife, which means I may not have my induction date for friday, I may not get one at all.


----------



## Lisa40

Oh nooo. Why do you need an induction again? Surely if it's medical then they need to sort something for you?
X


----------



## Katia-xO

Baby is coming next Wed! Finally booked a section.. Soo scared but glad to have an end date in sight!! So close xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lisa40 said:


> She probably won't come out next week though, I'm not optimistic about that :haha:
> x

Same here! Little jealous of those who have a certain date


----------



## Lisa40

I'm more than a little jealous haha :brat:
Ah well, more time to sit on the couch and eat cake! :happydance: can you tell I'm trying to cheer myself up lol.
x


----------



## gamblesrh

Lisa40 said:


> Oh nooo. Why do you need an induction again? Surely if it's medical then they need to sort something for you?
> X

I've been at 4 cm for the past week and nothing is changing, every time I go in they just send me home even though I'm contracting the way they want me to, so they were going to schedule my induction tomorrow for the Friday so that I'm not going before or past 39 weeks. Which that's also my youngest birthday she will be 1.


----------



## Islander

thats pretty much how i have approached this whole pregnancy thing...sit on the couch and eat cake :) im jealous of those that have a date but also kinda excited not to know iykwim??


----------



## babers

I like not knowing. My doctor would induce me at 39 weeks because my last labor was so fast that we aren't sure I will make it to the hospital in time because I live in a different town than the hospital. My husband works out of town and I have 3 kids at home so I have to wait for someone to come get me and come get the kids before I can even head to the hospital. I am not going to get induce though, I just like them to come when they are ready. I hope it doesn't happen this week because my husband is out of state till Friday night and doesn't even have cell service where he is at!!! What ever will be, will be I guess. Can't change it.


----------



## 1979mummy

Islander said:


> thats pretty much how i have approached this whole pregnancy thing...sit on the couch and eat cake :) im jealous of those that have a date but also kinda excited not to know iykwim??

I am looking forward to the unexpected too - it's so exciting! Especially as I had to be induced with my daughter. I am a bit jealous of those who know, I just want to know roughly ish when it will happen. I am due on 22nd Oct and my daughter's birthday on the 10th Oct. Any time in between those dates would be lovely thanks!!!

I like the sit on the couch and eat cake! When I finish work on Friday, that is exactly what I intend to do! It seems like not long for so many of us now!!!


----------



## urchin

I can sit on the couch, but sadly the GD has put paid to the cake eating :cake: :(


----------



## gamblesrh

I have been craving popcorn the whole time


----------



## shellideaks

I love popcorn, can't get enough of the stuff at the moment!


----------



## dizzydoll

Heya ladies, I've been rubbish at keeping up with this thread :(
I'm feeling so fed up of being pregnant at the moment, constantly tired and not sleeping properly because this munchkin is almost constantly kicking me! I got up Saturday morning with my usual few stretch marks and by lunch time my belly at the side that LO's hands and feet are at was full of huge stretch marks :( the other side is still almost stretch mark free!


----------



## LaraB

Currently sat up at 6.15am and can't sleep. Just lost what I'm guessing is a bit of my plug, don't know if it was enough to be all of it but that could've been in the toilet lol. and I know this can happen weeks before but I'm still excited! Terrified of induction so hopefully this means my body will go into labour nice and naturally :) anyone else lost plug/bits of it? x


----------



## Flutterly

I've been losing bits of mine for weeks!! Sorry! Fingers crossed for you though!

I was up with heartburn last night! First time in the whole pregnancy I've had it! Ended up sleeping on the sofa as it hurt less! 

Got midwife appointment this morning and then I need to make sure I'm all set to go in tomorrow! Eeeeek it's baby day tomorrow!!


----------



## urchin

My plug is still firmly plugging away!

Last antenatal today - final scan and a decision on c-section date ... will let you all know the news when I get back x


----------



## Daniellexoxox

A little late but I HAD MY BABY! 10 days ago! He was born by emergency C-Section...I've wrote my birth story on here xx


----------



## urchin

congratulations Danielle - have you got a link to your story?


----------



## Flutterly

Urchin it's currently high up in the 3rd tri section!


----------



## shellideaks

LaraB said:


> Currently sat up at 6.15am and can't sleep. Just lost what I'm guessing is a bit of my plug, don't know if it was enough to be all of it but that could've been in the toilet lol. and I know this can happen weeks before but I'm still excited! Terrified of induction so hopefully this means my body will go into labour nice and naturally :) anyone else lost plug/bits of it? x

I've also been losing bits of mine for weeks. Last week it had a few strings of blood in it, but since yesterday afternoon it's been completely red. Honestly looks like I'm losing strawberry jelly lol. Just seeing how I go though, it's not come away totally as of yet. Funnily enough, I lost it at 36 weeks with my son!


----------



## urchin

thanks flutterly - will go have a nosey x


----------



## tashyluv

Daniellexoxox said:


> A little late but I HAD MY BABY! 10 days ago! He was born by emergency C-Section...I've wrote my birth story on here xx

Congratulations, hope both you and baby are doing well xxxx


----------



## carlyjade86

Morning girls! 

My plug is still filling the gap... I didn't lose it with my
First tho either, or not that I noticed! 

Congratulations Danielle!!!! :D can't wait to read ur story! Hope ur well :hugs:


----------



## tashyluv

I dont know really what im looking for when it comes to the mucus plug! i cant remember seeing anything with my first (must of came out in hossie) I have been definitely wetter down there, but nothing clearish if you know what I mean, more like discharge to me! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

My plugs been coming out for weeks, OH thinks it looks like snot :dohh:


----------



## Ltoth

Hey ladies, I dont post on this thread much, But i really feel like Im going to go into labor soon! Just a gut feeling! I have my 39 week appt today at 9am, curious to see if ive progressed since last appt. I was 2cm dilated and 90% effaced. Last night i was having the worst lightning crotch and back pain and a few tiny speckles of blood, Went to bed and have been up since 3am just not feeling well, Along with Diarrhea :/ Wish me luck please! :)


----------



## LaraB

Katia-xO said:


> My plugs been coming out for weeks, OH thinks it looks like snot :dohh:

Lol! I don't think my OH would be too interested in seeing it


----------



## LaraB

Yeah knowing my luck it will probably still be weeks :( So uncomfortable now, along with the SPD, the past couple of days I get stabbing pain in my cervix whenever she moves! Feels like she's about to fall out too lol. I wonder who will be next to give birth out of this thread! Can't wait to start seeing regular October birth announcements :) x


----------



## Katia-xO

LaraB said:


> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> 
> My plugs been coming out for weeks, OH thinks it looks like snot :dohh:
> 
> Lol! I don't think my OH would be too interested in seeing itClick to expand...

He saw it on the bed one morning, I woke up and it was just there :haha: he was quite perturbed as to what it was!


----------



## carlyjade86

Ltoth said:


> Hey ladies, I dont post on this thread much, But i really feel like Im going to go into labor soon! Just a gut feeling! I have my 39 week appt today at 9am, curious to see if ive progressed since last appt. I was 2cm dilated and 90% effaced. Last night i was having the worst lightning crotch and back pain and a few tiny speckles of blood, Went to bed and have been up since 3am just not feeling well, Along with Diarrhea :/ Wish me luck please! :)

Good luck!!! Hope this is it for u :D


----------



## Ltoth

carlyjade86 said:


> Ltoth said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I dont post on this thread much, But i really feel like Im going to go into labor soon! Just a gut feeling! I have my 39 week appt today at 9am, curious to see if ive progressed since last appt. I was 2cm dilated and 90% effaced. Last night i was having the worst lightning crotch and back pain and a few tiny speckles of blood, Went to bed and have been up since 3am just not feeling well, Along with Diarrhea :/ Wish me luck please! :)
> 
> Good luck!!! Hope this is it for u :DClick to expand...

Thank You :flower:


----------



## Islander

well ladies...this morning i saw the doc - she said i could have antibiotics....BUT im allergic to the only safe ones!typical!she then had a listen to bubs and the hb dropped very low. She then said I'll phone the hospital and tell them you r on your way....so i drove like a mad woman to the hospital (not really - was very safe :) ) and was hooked up to monitors and....baby is fine...phew!bit of an emotional day so im off for a rest!last 2 days of work tomoro and thursday and then i am off duty :)


----------



## Unexpected212

It's so annoying never having been in labour before. I get back ache, front ache, crampy feeling but no contractions. Then the cervix shooting pains. Im guessing it's body just getting ready. I wish I knew EXACTLY when it was gonna happen lol.

I need to stop symptom spotting and ignore the fact I can have a baby any second until m waters break or i start having contractions or i'll go nuts lol.


----------



## urchin

Ltoth - that all sounds very exciting ... good luck chikkie xxx

Islander - bloody hell, scary day for you then ... glad everything turned out ok :hugs:

AFM I had my scan and antenatal and the news is:
Eenie is measuring at 7lbs 10oz ... so, a fair size but not outside the lines
Her tummy is in proportion, no sign of diabetes flabbiness
Fluid is at normal levels again - biggest pool measured 7.6
Dr is happy with bloods now I'm on double metformin - said no need for insulin
Pre-op booked for 1st October
C-section remains 2nd October
So 7 DAYS TIL WE MEET EENIE :wohoo:


----------



## Islander

EXCITING urchin!!!wow!!


----------



## carlyjade86

Unexpected - having done it before hasn't made it any easier for me! I'm still symptom spotting and not sure what to look out for! As I said before in here, my waters broke first last time so I knew what was coming. If they don't go this time I don't think I'll have any idea?! Lol. 

Islander - glad u n bubz r ok. Bloody kids r sent to try us ay!!

Urchin - aw 7.10 is a lovely size! Elliot was 7.12. Newborn clothes will still have a bit of room in them - despite what label says. Prefect weight I think :) 7days... Holey moley how exciting!! I better start poppin RLT like sweets come next week to keep up! Lol


----------



## tashyluv

Ltoth said:


> Hey ladies, I dont post on this thread much, But i really feel like Im going to go into labor soon! Just a gut feeling! I have my 39 week appt today at 9am, curious to see if ive progressed since last appt. I was 2cm dilated and 90% effaced. Last night i was having the worst lightning crotch and back pain and a few tiny speckles of blood, Went to bed and have been up since 3am just not feeling well, Along with Diarrhea :/ Wish me luck please! :)

ohh sounds good, hope things progress for you! xxx


----------



## tashyluv

Katia-xO said:


> My plugs been coming out for weeks, OH thinks it looks like snot :dohh:

Well I dont think I have noticed any of that yet! getting a few aches and pains now though, its making me wonder...I was also quite light headed earlier on and felt a bit sick:sick:

Im telling you every little pain, im like "is this it??" "will it get stronger??"


----------



## 3outnumbered

congrats Danielle! will scroll through looking for it!

had mild period cramps this morning lasting a few hours, then bam gone again!

soon ladies very soon!!!!



:dohh:


----------



## Erised

It's so weird watching all of you ladies have your babies, be scheduled for induction or c-section soon and looking out for labour signs ... I'm still 2 weeks away from term!


----------



## gamblesrh

OK ladies I have my official induction date which is set for Monday October 1 at 7 am, I can't wait to meet Randall Joseph.


----------



## mrswichman

Erised said:


> It's so weird watching all of you ladies have your babies, be scheduled for induction or c-section soon and looking out for labour signs ... I'm still 2 weeks away from term!

i know how you feel!! lol But today my doctor told me he wants me to do another sonogram monday so he can get the estimated weight of LO as to see if we should maybe do a c-section...

little insight... I'm measuring big,LO has been measuring weeks ahead,high blood pressure(on meds for it now though),retaining lots of water,and i think at the last sonogram the tech said something about fluid im going to double cxheck at this sonogram though and then talk to my doctor...

But I should know about induction/c-section by 37 weeks...


----------



## Ltoth

no progression, but doctor said he could feel my waters! Have an induction date set for Oct. 4th, But he seems pretty positive that I wont make it until then, Got another sweep today, lost mucus plug few weeks back and have been here and there (no blood), lost some more tonight and it had a brown tinge to it! hopefully this sweep is working unlike last weeks!

Just got done dancing trying to get things moving.. Im sure I looked like a complete idiot but no one is home besides my cats :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Erised said:


> It's so weird watching all of you ladies have your babies, be scheduled for induction or c-section soon and looking out for labour signs ... I'm still 2 weeks away from term!

I'm right there with you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I happened across this and thought its worth a read.
I'm not judging anyone, before someone takes offence, I'm simply believing we should all be educated in the choices of labor. Good luck and hope you find this info interesting as I have :)
https://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,2007754,00.html


----------



## urchin

Morning all ... 6 days to go! :wohoo:

Looks like next week is going to be a busy one on this thread ... good luck to us all!


----------



## tashyluv

Morning! got the midwife today at 11.35am, I am hoping she is going to tell me something good!. 2 weeks ago, baby was only 1/5 engaged so hopefully we have progressed a bit or I think I will cry!

I will let you all know later on, fingers crossed for me!!!! xxx


----------



## LilOopsy

tashyluv said:


> Morning! got the midwife today at 11.35am, I am hoping she is going to tell me something good!. 2 weeks ago, baby was only 1/5 engaged so hopefully we have progressed a bit or I think I will cry!
> 
> I will let you all know later on, fingers crossed for me!!!! xxx

Good luck Hun


Wouldn't worry too much about the head being further engaged yet... I was only 1/5 at my 38w 3d one lol... Mw said they can sit like that weeks and then suddenly just drop the day of labour. 


I got my next on Friday with another sweep... Hopefully not a failing one this time as I really don't want an induction. I'm getting so tired and restless now I just want her out.


----------



## tashyluv

LilOopsy said:


> tashyluv said:
> 
> 
> Morning! got the midwife today at 11.35am, I am hoping she is going to tell me something good!. 2 weeks ago, baby was only 1/5 engaged so hopefully we have progressed a bit or I think I will cry!
> 
> I will let you all know later on, fingers crossed for me!!!! xxx
> 
> Good luck Hun
> 
> 
> Wouldn't worry too much about the head being further engaged yet... I was only 1/5 at my 38w 3d one lol... Mw said they can sit like that weeks and then suddenly just drop the day of labour.
> 
> 
> I got my next on Friday with another sweep... Hopefully not a failing one this time as I really don't want an induction. I'm getting so tired and restless now I just want her out.Click to expand...

Well thats good then, I suppose just hearing it makes you feel better haha! hopefully your sweep goes to plan this time. Im so restless too and impatient. I keep tidying up and then it just turns into a big mess again! I just got rid of all the washing and guess what...its back again! How many times do I have to do this! haha

I think I will get my MIL to do the hoovering when she comes over, hoovering KILLS me!

cmon babies!


----------



## ourturnnext

Morning all, I don't often post in this thread but I always read it and love to see how everyone's doing.... sounds like there's some exciting days coming up for us all.

Well I really thought it was finally my turn yesterday because I thought my waters had started going on Monday night. But no, it was a false alarm :( baby's now 3/5 engaged and I was getting strong BH every five mins on the monitor. Me and my hubby were so disappointed all yesterday afternoon.

How do you UK ladies go about getting a sweep? Do you ask for one or was it offered? Did your community midwife do it or someone at the hospital? I seriously can't cope with the thought of going overdue!!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

39wks +2

does my bump look big in this!! :dohh:

i have resigned myself to going overdue! have no appointments now until next wednesday so frustrating!!!

:cry::cry:
 



Attached Files:







39wk +2.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Islander

my next appt is a week tomorrow, i'll be 37+1....if i make it that far! last day of work tomoro!YAY!


----------



## tashyluv

ourturnnext said:


> Morning all, I don't often post in this thread but I always read it and love to see how everyone's doing.... sounds like there's some exciting days coming up for us all.
> 
> Well I really thought it was finally my turn yesterday because I thought my waters had started going on Monday night. But no, it was a false alarm :( baby's now 3/5 engaged and I was getting strong BH every five mins on the monitor. Me and my hubby were so disappointed all yesterday afternoon.
> 
> How do you UK ladies go about getting a sweep? Do you ask for one or was it offered? Did your community midwife do it or someone at the hospital? I seriously can't cope with the thought of going overdue!!!

I had a midwife appointment today still only 1/5 engaged! Anyway my midwife mentioned having a sweep in 2 weeks if I haven't had the baby. Im not sure if thats because I told her I was tired and irritable though! haha


----------



## Flutterly

I'm waiting to go into theatre!! Should hopefully be in about an hour and praying no emergencies come in!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Flutterly said:


> I'm waiting to go into theatre!! Should hopefully be in about an hour and praying no emergencies come in!!!

Good luck :)


----------



## shellideaks

I had an appointment with my consultant this morning. I'm seeing him again in 3 weeks when I'll be 39+1 and he's said he'll give me a sweep then due to the pain I'm in.


----------



## 3outnumbered

Flutterly said:


> I'm waiting to go into theatre!! Should hopefully be in about an hour and praying no emergencies come in!!!

good luck darlin!!!



:hugs:


----------



## urchin

wow so close flutterly :)


----------



## carlyjade86

Awe I'm gettin so jealous of all these babies coming! Hope all goes well flutterly!


----------



## Islander

good luck!xxx


----------



## LaraB

Good luck flutterly :D just got a phone call from health visitor, she's gonna come round 2 weeks today to introduce herself. What happens on this visit? It's not as if they have a baby to check or anything lol so just wondered x


----------



## gamblesrh

Been contracting all night, didn't sleep much, at hospital now being monitored, let's all pray I don't go home.


----------



## Katia-xO

gamblesrh said:


> Been contracting all night, didn't sleep much, at hospital now being monitored, let's all pray I don't go home.

Ooooo good luck!!


----------



## ourturnnext

Good luck flutterly and gambles, fingers crossed for you both, will be looking out for updates.

I've just booked myself in for a facial, massage and pedicure next friday - the day before due date. Hoping baby will decide to scupper my plans :)


----------



## gamblesrh

ourturnnext said:


> Good luck flutterly and gambles, fingers crossed for you both, will be looking out for updates.
> 
> I've just booked myself in for a facial, massage and pedicure next friday - the day before due date. Hoping baby will decide to scupper my plans :)




Katia-xO said:


> gamblesrh said:
> 
> 
> Been contracting all night, didn't sleep much, at hospital now being monitored, let's all pray I don't go home.
> 
> Ooooo good luck!!Click to expand...

It's not looking like they are going to keep me, but still on the monitor so who knows.


----------



## 3outnumbered

So do i or dont i eat a vindaloo tonight??????


gamble, cant believe they will send you home again!


----------



## urchin

damn damn damn! I thought that was you gone for sure gamble!

lara - i'm not sure what the HV could be coming round for ... I've not seen mine, only the MW so far :shrug:


----------



## Islander

what do contractions feel like in early labour???think i may have had some in the last 2 hours...about 3 or 4...kinda like period pain/pressure and a pain in my lower back (also like period pain) for about 20-30 secs then it just goes...is this baby moving and freaking me out?BH?...confused...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Could be Braxton hicks or real ones. You'll know soon enough as real ones will start to get worse. Bh's tend to stop after 4-5 max.


----------



## gamblesrh

urchin said:


> damn damn damn! I thought that was you gone for sure gamble!
> 
> lara - i'm not sure what the HV could be coming round for ... I've not seen mine, only the MW so far :shrug:

I'm considered active labor being @ 4 cm dilated but they can't help anything until 40 weeks because I guess people can walk around dilated like that the whole pregnancy.


----------



## Islander

seems to have stopped...must have been BH...


----------



## 1979mummy

LaraB said:


> Good luck flutterly :D just got a phone call from health visitor, she's gonna come round 2 weeks today to introduce herself. What happens on this visit? It's not as if they have a baby to check or anything lol so just wondered x

LaraB. I have midwife appt on Monday (at 37 weeks) to do birth plan at my house and Health Visitor has got in touch to say she is coming to visit me at home next Wednesday as well. I will be cleaning on Sunday for these visits!!! It is a good thing I finish work on Friday! I will let you know happens at the visit, I think it is just to introduce herself?

2 more days at work. 3 more days until fiance's birthday. 10 more days until daughter's birthday party. 14 more days until daughter's birthday. 26 more days until due date. Aaaaaahhhhh!!!! So many countdowns - the only one I can't guarantee is the date my baby comes! Let's hope it doesn't clash with any of the other dates!!!

Good luck ladies! It is getting so exciting on here now!


----------



## shelleyanddan

Its 4:02am and ive been having bh all night! Period pain along with back pain, to the point i dreamt that i was shopping for a heat pack!! Lol. Been up every hour to wee! Though i intentionally went without a nap yesterday to try & have a good nights sleep. I do wonder if this means i will go early, surely this wont continue for another 4 weeks?? This has happened on about 4 occasions in the evening but i fell asleep lol. I actually feel like im about to start my period any minute... anyone else got this??


----------



## Islander

yeah, i did earlier but its gone now....

i had a letter from HV saying she wants to meet me before bubs comes so she can introduce herself and basically tell me what she does and why but im going to see her at the surgery.
I am sitting on the couch in my jammies with a cuppa and hubby is washing the floors, walls, surfaces, dishes, hoovering etc... nesting big style!


----------



## shelleyanddan

Wish my OH would be the one nesting haha


----------



## Islander

its absolutley mental!..and he just wont stop!!!hes used all the hot water tho :( and nearly used all the bin bags...hes doing the shed, the garage, the spare rooms, the utility room, the kitchen...hes cleaned the bath and the toilet!ive never seen him like this!and tbh the smell of dettol and bleach is making me a little sick lol


----------



## urchin

Mr Urch had a cleaning frenzy at the weekend ... and has another planned for this weekend - says he's gonna sort the yard out, get everything to the tip an have it sorted :thumbup:


----------



## elle4

What have you fed them? Wish my oh would be like this! Moans I do to much but hate nagging him to do stuff. He doesn't see half the jobs what need doing. 

Hv came to introduce herself, fill red book in and general chat what u have with midwife. That's what it was like with my first. Might of changed now as they don't do visits for other pregnancies. 

Had period type pains all last night/ today. Just keep coming and going and baby is already really low so hoping its a sign that I won't be much longer now.


----------



## AshleyLK

My hubs has been the same! Cleaned all the fan blades yesterday, weird! Lol I guess he doesn't want babes breathing any dust into her lungs, such a good papa already :)


----------



## gamblesrh

So I got to the hospital for contractions and bright red bleeding this morning, they put me on the monitor and I was on it for a few hours, had 2 different nurses check me and the first one measured at 4 cm then shift change came new nurse and old nurse measured me before old nurse left was still they same, new nurse came back an hour later and check me very well(she gave me a sweep) and measured me at 5 cm dilated, called the doctor told them what was going on and still got sent home.

I'm completely at a loss of words with it all since I new I should have been kept, but hubby and I have decided to try to get it going even further with doing the deed tonight, if my contractions don't become regular with it we are doing it again in the morning, and hope it works then.

Please keep me in your prayers to have my LO this weekend. I really and truley can't go any longer, my body hurts from my ribs all the way down to my feet from contracting for so long.


----------



## shelleyanddan

gamblesrh said:


> So I got to the hospital for contractions and bright red bleeding this morning, they put me on the monitor and I was on it for a few hours, had 2 different nurses check me and the first one measured at 4 cm then shift change came new nurse and old nurse measured me before old nurse left was still they same, new nurse came back an hour later and check me very well(she gave me a sweep) and measured me at 5 cm dilated, called the doctor told them what was going on and still got sent home.
> 
> I'm completely at a loss of words with it all since I new I should have been kept, but hubby and I have decided to try to get it going even further with doing the deed tonight, if my contractions don't become regular with it we are doing it again in the morning, and hope it works then.
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers to have my LO this weekend. I really and truley can't go any longer, my body hurts from my ribs all the way down to my feet from contracting for so long.



Best of luck hun, i think this will be it for you plus apparently its a full moon this weekend! Stay positive, u will be holding your baby soon, thinking of u!! :)


----------



## gamblesrh

shelleyanddan said:


> gamblesrh said:
> 
> 
> So I got to the hospital for contractions and bright red bleeding this morning, they put me on the monitor and I was on it for a few hours, had 2 different nurses check me and the first one measured at 4 cm then shift change came new nurse and old nurse measured me before old nurse left was still they same, new nurse came back an hour later and check me very well(she gave me a sweep) and measured me at 5 cm dilated, called the doctor told them what was going on and still got sent home.
> 
> I'm completely at a loss of words with it all since I new I should have been kept, but hubby and I have decided to try to get it going even further with doing the deed tonight, if my contractions don't become regular with it we are doing it again in the morning, and hope it works then.
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers to have my LO this weekend. I really and truley can't go any longer, my body hurts from my ribs all the way down to my feet from contracting for so long.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck hun, i think this will be it for you plus apparently its a full moon this weekend! Stay positive, u will be holding your baby soon, thinking of u!! :)Click to expand...

Thanks I need all the help I can get right now.


----------



## urchin

got it all crossed for you gambles ... hope you get somewhere today xxx


----------



## tashyluv

Gawd ive had it...posting on wrong threads and everything!

Anyway, woke up this morning with some mild pains, it feels kind of like ive been winded then it goes up my back (strangely familiar) they are not very regular, The first 4 came about 8 minutes apart, now they just coming every 15 minutes or so.

Im not sure yet, suppose I just have to wait it out a bit. I dont want to get too excited, I hear all these stories about woment with false labours!


----------



## Islander

good luck gambles...thinking of you!
AFM - last day of work!yippee!!!the kids came into my classroom and wrote on my board, put up banners and confetti all over the place saying good luck and theyll miss me - bless :)


----------



## shellideaks

Ladies I am having a baby! My waters broke last night (was tons and it's still leaking out of me now) so I'm at the hospital. Got until 11pm tonight to go in to labour on my own otherwise they're inducing there and then. Been having mild contractions so far but with any luck I'll have Parker by the weekend. Will update when I can :)

Gambles, hope everything is going well for you! x


----------



## urchin

yaaay for last day of work islander ... I know I was so very pleased when I didn't have to go in any more!

tashy - fx'd for you too chikkie xxx


----------



## Islander

exciting shelli!!!


----------



## gamblesrh

shellideaks said:


> Ladies I am having a baby! My waters broke last night (was tons and it's still leaking out of me now) so I'm at the hospital. Got until 11pm tonight to go in to labour on my own otherwise they're inducing there and then. Been having mild contractions so far but with any luck I'll have Parker by the weekend. Will update when I can :)
> 
> Gambles, hope everything is going well for you! x

Congrats, hubby and I decided to wait until tonight to dtd and get things going, so all day today I'm working on laundry and getting little stuff cleaned so that when I do go in I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## girl friday

Ooh, Shelli, fingers crossed everything goes quickly and smoothly for you!

Good luck to all you other ladies who are having pains. So many if you are so close!!!

I never met my HV with my first, still haven't with this LO either. I'll ask my MW if/when I should expect to when I see her this afternoon to discuss my birth plan.

I see my consultant tomorrow to see if I can go ahead with my VBAC plans. Fingers crossed he'll say I can!

xx


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw so many of you ladies almost there now!! Good luck to you all and hopefully the pains turn to proper labour soon!! Shellie, fingers crossed you go into labour on your own today!!


----------



## babers

You girls are so lucky going into labor and having at least some signs of labor. I have been covering myself in clary sage oil since yesterday and nothing!!! I smell like a hippy!! I guess baby is waiting till daddy gets home on tomorrow which is probably a good thing. i just really hope she decides to make an appearance this weekend. I am going to eat a whole pineapple today, what could it hurt? Wouldn't it be crazy if we all delivered on the full moon this weekend. I don't really want to have her on Sunday though, because it's my MIL's and brother's birthday. I want her to have her own day. I don't want to have her on October 2nd either because the is my BIL's birthday and I hate him. That's probably when I'll have her just because I said that. Good luck Shelli, hope all goes well. Gamble- Hope dtd helps!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So OB checkup today. Forgot my purse and was late (great start to the day), she checked and I'm like a fingertip (1cm or less) dialated, so nothing really going on. She could do a sweep if I was over 2cm..max I'm allowed over is 10 days then induction through breaking waters, meds last resort. Let's hope we progress by next week.


----------



## elle4

Quite a few going to be having their babies soon! :) Really wish this one would make a appearance soon. Had a bath the other night what had Clary Sage in and nothing not even a twinge. Keep getting braxton hicks/ bad period pains too but not holding my breathe over it. 

When you say your Midwife checked and could/would do a sweep did you ask her to check? When i had my little boy the only time i would of been checked by her is if i was over due. Would like it if i was checked and offered if it could be done at my next appointment. ..


----------



## LaraB

Eeek good luck shelli! Midwife appointment today was great, booked in to the midwife unit to have a water birth (unless I go into labour in the next 3 days then I can't go there) and also babies head is almost fully engaged! 1-2/5 palpable! Doesn't surprise me I've had so much pressure in my bum and cervix the past few days I feel like she's trying to break free! Now measuring 38cm, first time it's ever been higher than my gestation, must have had a growth spurt! Hope everyone is keeping well x


----------



## Islander

lol babers... my bils (who i dislike intensly!) birthday is 17th oct - reckon thats when i'll have her lol thats my EDD based on LMP...


----------



## urchin

ooo shelli - we were posting at the same time earlier, so I missed your news!
How exciting - hope you manage to go naturally and no induction needed.

Everyone else - hang on in there, it'll be our turn soooooon!


----------



## girl friday

Well MW thinks LO is breech. I've done my birth plan (assuming I'm not and can be mainly MW led in labour) but that may all go out the window when I see the consultant tomorrow.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck shelli!

Well looks like I'm in this for the long haul. Got checked, pretty much no progress, 1cm at most, cervix posterier, baby is still head down which is nice (she scans to double check as things 'felt a bit diff today'), bled a bit after the exam (totally normal). So I go again next week, if I'm 2cm or more I can have a sweep to see if we can get ball rolling. Max I'm allowed to wait for natural birth to start us 10 days then induction, since it's for vbac they try breaking waters first, then pitocin in mild dose. God I hope I don't make it that far.
Come on baby girl!


----------



## Erised

I'm surprised at how many people are getting internal checks?? 
I know I'll be turning them down if offered, all it does is add pressure on the mum leaving her thinking that she may or may not be close. It doesn't help the baby come out any quicker, so not sure what the point is in doing it at all?


----------



## tashyluv

Well my pains have subsided for now:wacko: Hopefully it means its not too long now though


----------



## Mrs.B.

Erised said:


> I'm surprised at how many people are getting internal checks??
> I know I'll be turning them down if offered, all it does is add pressure on the mum leaving her thinking that she may or may not be close. It doesn't help the baby come out any quicker, so not sure what the point is in doing it at all?

They're done routinely everywhere but the UK it seems.


*AFM*
Spent 3 hours up hospital with suspected Pre-E and reduced fetal movements. 

But been sent home as all seems fine but may have UTI got to wait to test results. Midwife being sent to my home on Monday to check me again, then I go to see midwife on Thurday, my due date. 

Fetal analysis showing lower movements than before but she is moving so is ok. I'm contracting, shows 5 in the 30 minutes I was monitored, but I can't feel it. Baby still only 3/5 palp. No change from 2 weeks ago with engagement.


----------



## LaraB

Erised said:


> I'm surprised at how many people are getting internal checks??
> I know I'll be turning them down if offered, all it does is add pressure on the mum leaving her thinking that she may or may not be close. It doesn't help the baby come out any quicker, so not sure what the point is in doing it at all?

Same here I've never had one :S and don't think they do them at all


----------



## carlyjade86

Good luck Shelli!!! Sending u all my best wishes an love!! :D

Evening girls. Sorry I haven't replied to everyone individually but im on my phone and it's too complicated ( and I'm too lazy to keep going bk up to re-read the posts!) 

Baby's carpet was fitted today so it's only now waiting for the furniture to go up and the baby to go in! It helped spear me into being a lot more productive today... I've got all her bedding and towel washed and ironing, the Moses basket is all set up ready, and her mt Everest of clothes are sorted and ready to be washed and ironed tomoro :) 

Something hit me while in the shower... I've NEVER changed a baby girl nappy!!! I'm a bit frightened by it... Fair play!

Hope u are all hangin in there - not long to go for any of us! X


----------



## Twinkie210

I think Dr.'s here do it just to judge if your body is preparing for labor or not. It is true that it means nothing. I was 2-3 cm dilated on the 18th and I am still walking around with my massive belly :) but it is helpful to know if the Dr. decides you need to be induced. Induction is much more effective if your body has already started effacing/dilating on its own. Yes it can be a little discouraging if you made no progress from the week before, but I kind of like knowing what is happening or not happening down there, LOL.


----------



## urchin

yaaaay CJ - sounds like things are coming together - don't forget nursery pics when it's done :thumbup:


----------



## carlyjade86

urchin said:


> yaaaay CJ - sounds like things are coming together - don't forget nursery pics when it's done :thumbup:

It most certainly is! I feel calmer already. I don't think it will be "finished" for a while, totally anyways! I'm waiting on my mum to make me a roman blind - which if u knew my mum u would never picture her with a sowing machine so i imagine it make take a while... And I haven't purchased all the "finishing touches" nor fabric 'decopatched(?)' the paper mâché letters I've bought to hang her name over the cot. Can't wait to see the white furniture in there becoz it's beyond pink at the moment! Lol 

https://m1251.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/carlyjade1986/photo-19.jpg.html?o=0 - half way there!


----------



## Lisa92881

LaraB said:


> Erised said:
> 
> 
> I'm surprised at how many people are getting internal checks??
> I know I'll be turning them down if offered, all it does is add pressure on the mum leaving her thinking that she may or may not be close. It doesn't help the baby come out any quicker, so not sure what the point is in doing it at all?
> 
> Same here I've never had one :S and don't think they do them at allClick to expand...

My dr checked me the other day as part of a routine exam and I also got the strep b swab. But she said she won't check me again until 40 weeks since it doesn't matter anyway!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Eriseed- it can show if your body is prepping but it's not a reliable means at all. Where I live it's offered as of 38 weeks, but you can say no. I'm not gonna let it get to me, so baby stays put for now, I'm 10 days away from due date so go no issues till I start going overdue. I just hate the thought of going over as I'm uncomfortable.
I just thought I would share my experience, and say what the plan is from my doc.
I'm pretty nervous about not going into labor naturally as my chances with vbac are much higher if I do.


----------



## gamblesrh

Hubby and I dtd now waiting to see what happens. Fingers crossed


----------



## princess_1991

Induction day today - can't believe it's finally here :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

that's the hard bit done CJ - the next bit is FUN!

Good luck with your induction Princess - hope everything goes well for you xxx

4 more sleeps for me, and last day at work for Mr Urch :wohoo:


----------



## shelleyanddan

Yay! Good luck princess hope it goes smoothly! :)


----------



## carlyjade86

Yea I guess! Spyin the Moses basket at the end of my bed is so surreal tho... Lol. 

Good luck princess! Hope it goes well, and quickly for u!

4 sleeps? Eeeeekkkkk!!!! How exciting! I am so jealous now I'm all ready :( so excited for u urch!! :D


----------



## Islander

best of luck princess :)


----------



## gamblesrh

I am going to be meeting my little prince today, thank you all for your thoughts and prayers, I'll update with full birth story when I get the chance.


----------



## Islander

yay gambles!!!


----------



## Islander

yeah...i kinda want to know whats going on down there...just cause its interesting to learn how the body works...during this pregnancy me and OH have learnt so much about human biology cause we wanted to know about various things going on...just find it all facsinating :) and i know i'll just end up getting my hopes up and then having them dashed...but as far as im concerned she will be here by november 4th regardless....im counting down to 37 weeks, 40 weeks and 4th nov lol!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh, to add to the whole "checking" thing, my Dr. also used it as a way to verify position of little guy. Both times he checked me (at 37 week appt and 38 week appt) he said "Yup, definately not a head" as he was feeling around, LOL. I imagine heads and rears feel much different ;)

We will meet our little man in less than 5 hrs! I wish I could sleep!


----------



## urchin

wow - twinkles and gamble as well as princess ... 3 babies a-comin today.
I wonder which will be the first of the October babies to actually be born in october? :cake:


----------



## Islander

lol good point...lots of october babies and its still september!lol


----------



## ourturnnext

Wow so many babies on the way!! Good luck to all you mummies who are having your little ones today, I'll look forward to seeing updates.

I went to midwife's drop-in session to see if the head had moved down anymore and she just said to me "why do you want to know the position of the head" quite abruptly. Thought that was a bit rude!

We're two days from October, eeeeek!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Princess, gamble , and Twinkie, how exciting, can't wait to hear the news.
Hope everyone is well.
October is just around the corner so I guess we'll find out who has the first October baby first very soon :)


----------



## urchin

OTN - how very rude!
Why on earth _wouldn't_ you want to know what your baby is up to in there???


----------



## kristel_

Well On Wednesday i told work i'd had enough and wanted to start my maternity leave, main reason was i wanted to spend a few days with Hollie and Pete as a family before the new arrival.......

Sooooo i left work 6PM Wednesday, went to bed around 10ish, then remembered i'd left the heating on, so went to turn it off and have a wee before going to sleep and while i was in the bathroom my waters broke! Got to the hospital at 4ish and was 4cm, midwife said to go for a walk to let gravity help as i was coping ok with the pain. An hour later after pushing myself with no pain relief, on the hospital stairs i felt pressure and knew i had to rush back in. We were in the delivery room 20 mins before i shouted i need to pushhh, (I was still fully clothed :dohh:) What i actually meant to say was, my body was already pushing and i wasn't even trying to help it! Next contraction and my body pushed baby Joshua out in one go, i just let it do it's thing and went along with it. The result.... A quick birth, one gorgeous baby and not a single tear or graze! It was magical! Anyway here's a pic.....

7lb8oz Born at 5:55am 27/09/2012


----------



## JayDee

Good luck Princess and Gambles and anyone else that is due to meet their babies today - still 2 whole days of September left, seems weird that some of us will be waiting till November.

My bubba is now head down so just waiting for her to decide to make an appearance.


----------



## JayDee

Wow Kirstel - congratulations, what a cutie pie Joshua is.


----------



## urchin

Why hello Joshua!
He's gorgeous Kristel - thanks for sharing your picture xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Amazing story and birth Kristal! Hes gorgeous, Congratulations!


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh congrats he's gorgeous & sounds like a lovely birth! Good luck to you ladies currently in labour!

Just had my pre op for my section Wed, eeeeek! Feeling very real right now x


----------



## Lisa40

Girls I'm having quite bad pains but quite irregular too, I'm not quite sure what to make of it.
Started about 1.30pm in work, really quite severe back pain which made me feel sick. Then got terrible tummy cramps like I needed to poop so I came home... Pooped & thought that would sort me out but the backache is still there quite bad & tummy cramps are still coming & going, aporox 6-7 mins apart but sometimes 10 mins & sometimes 2 mins, when there's no cramp though the backache is still there.
Had a mw appt last week, & she wasn't engaged, had no show, no loss of plug etc. I've convinced myself she's going to be late & so I don't think these pains will be anything to do with labour but I've had BH before & they weren't painful like these.
I guess I'm just asking for advice from second time mums, can the pains come on really quickly without any warning? Or do I trust my instinct that it's just a false alarm & a dodgy tummy?
Xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

Lisa have a nice long soak in the bath, they should be quite regular but then BH shouldnt be painful. my contractions have always started from my back around to front. just rest up for now and see what happens. its so close now. xx

Kristel, congrats that pic is so cute, i have a Joshua too, though he is 10 tall and lanky. 

stay positive ladies, nearly there, cant believe three more babies coming today!!

super exciting.

i have back ache with no other pains attached, so assuming done too much again today! xx


----------



## Islander

wow kristel!congratulations!what a beauty!


----------



## maisie78

Kristel, that's a brilliant story, well done :flower: He's so gorgeous <3

3 more babies coming today....wow it's all happening. I'm really hoping to have a full moon baby this weekend ...... aaaaaawwwwwwwooooooooo:haha:


----------



## annabelle29

Congrats Kristal!!! He's beautiful :flower:

Good luck to the three other ladies having their babies today! Can't belive we have such a rush of babies all of a sudden. How exciting! :happydance:

Not much going on with me. Had a good amount of BH yesterday after hitting the treadmill for 20 minutes. I think it's helping move her down a bit and hopfully getting my body ready. 17 days to go!


----------



## Lisa40

Pains are still coming here, still very very irregular though, bath didn't help :sad2: been going on 5 hours now but no progress! Just wish I knew if it is going to go anywhere :brat:
x


----------



## gamblesrh

So as you all know I've been in and out of the hospital for the past week in a half, well went to my doctor's appointment Tuesday was still at 4 cm, went to the hospital on Wednesday because of contractions and was dilated to a 5, nurse did a sweep, I went home and dtd last night contractions started right away, I got to sleep maybe 45 minutes and had 1 really bad one and called the doctor she told me to come in and they were going to admit me. Got checked I was at 7 they ordered all of my pain meds and everything else, I was only in labor 7 hours and 29 minutes, I pushed from 9 cm to 10 and waited about 10 minutes before doctor showed up to deliver at 10:29 am, Randall weights 9 lbs 7.6 oz and is 22 inches long.


I will post pictures when I get home. This baby was not planned but I wouldn't trade him for anything in the world and he shares his birthday with my now 1 year old daughter.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Krystal- joshua is beautiful!

Gamble- congrats, wow he's a big boy. Yeah for sex finally getting things going!


----------



## Islander

yay!congrats gambles!!so pleased for you!!!


----------



## babers

Lisa40, to me it sounds like the beginning of labor. I hope it gets more regular for you soon so you know one way or the other. Congrats to all the mommy's giving birth. We need to get some more pink being born, blue are winning!!!


----------



## annabelle29

Congrats Gamble!!! Can't wait to see pics. :happydance:


----------



## Islander

i am sooooo uncomfy!so i took my clothes off :) OH says im a buddha with boobies :) also i am farting like a champion and my nipples are leaking a lot :( URGH!sooo fed up!


----------



## 3outnumbered

Islander said:


> i am sooooo uncomfy!so i took my clothes off :) OH says im a buddha with boobies :) also i am farting like a champion and my nipples are leaking a lot :( URGH!sooo fed up!

:rofl:

think you just described nearly half the women on here!


----------



## urchin

Congratulations Gambles - can't wait to see the pics!

Islander - apart from the leaky tits, that's me in a nutshell; a huge farting buddah-whale!

3 days left for me :dance:


----------



## carlyjade86

Frigging A... Disappear for a day and 3 more babies r born! Congratulations to all 3 of u! 
Kristal- Joshua is beautiful! And wat a head of hair!? Lush!!

Urchin - I imagine urs will be the first October baby! 3 days!! :happydance:
Knowin my luck, mine will be the first November baby! Haha :cry:

Leaking boobs is my thang! My DS calls me Mrs Whales and my OH has learnt better now but has said if I don't drop this excess weight after baby, he's sending me bk to my mother. Charming. Lol.


----------



## Erised

Congrats on all the new babies!! I can't believe how many ladies had their babies before we even entered October. 

I've got the feeling I'll be holding on until November as well, but then again, I am due on the very last day of October


----------



## Flutterly

I can't believe I forgot to post in here!! My bubs was born on Wednesday at 2.13pm by c-section. He weighed 7lbs 1oz and is the most amazing thing in the world! Currently waiting for the paediatrician to come and check him over so we can be discharged today! Here's my little man Zachary :) 

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p238/loobielis/37645353-FB60-4AC7-ACE3-C9ECF671D724-8898-000007DF8137963B.jpg

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p238/loobielis/8A87B39B-BEEA-452F-825D-255EEA558C5A-9799-00000866F45E9C74.jpg


----------



## Islander

he's gorgeous!!!congratulations!!


----------



## urchin

he's totally delicious Flutterly - you look very content the pair of you xxx


----------



## tashyluv

aww hes lovely and your looking great too! congratulations...oohh its so exciting!!!


----------



## tashyluv

gamblesrh said:


> So as you all know I've been in and out of the hospital for the past week in a half, well went to my doctor's appointment Tuesday was still at 4 cm, went to the hospital on Wednesday because of contractions and was dilated to a 5, nurse did a sweep, I went home and dtd last night contractions started right away, I got to sleep maybe 45 minutes and had 1 really bad one and called the doctor she told me to come in and they were going to admit me. Got checked I was at 7 they ordered all of my pain meds and everything else, I was only in labor 7 hours and 29 minutes, I pushed from 9 cm to 10 and waited about 10 minutes before doctor showed up to deliver at 10:29 am, Randall weights 9 lbs 7.6 oz and is 22 inches long.
> 
> 
> I will post pictures when I get home. This baby was not planned but I wouldn't trade him for anything in the world and he shares his birthday with my now 1 year old daughter.

congratulations xxxx


----------



## tashyluv

All these babies wow, its starting to feel very real now, and lots more to come! 

Had a few cramps and back twinges on and off but nothing significant yet, my boobs are leaking now also and they hurt like hell!! 

Thinking about DTD tonight although I am a bit apprehensive, we stopped about a month or so ago as it was too uncomfortable, but maybe give it a try!


----------



## Islander

i was wondering if the front page can be updated with those who've had??


----------



## LaraB

Where's LilOopsy the past few days? Having a baby I hope!


----------



## gamblesrh

LaraB said:


> Where's LilOopsy the past few days? Having a baby I hope!

I hope so to, it's time for her to go into labor, come on liloopsy


----------



## carlyjade86

Aww flutterly he's beautiful! Well done u! And congrats! X


----------



## shellideaks

Congratulations Gambles, Kristel and Flutterfly. Lots of births on here lately :thumbup:

Here's a link to my birth story :)


----------



## LilOopsy

gamblesrh said:


> LaraB said:
> 
> 
> Where's LilOopsy the past few days? Having a baby I hope!
> 
> I hope so to, it's time for her to go into labor, come on liloopsyClick to expand...

Sadly still no bubba for us yet... Still only 1/5 engaged and only 1.5cm dilated. No signs of bub coming in the next week... Got a feelin im headin for a week 41 birth. 
Have meeting with consultant to beg for induction on monday if shes not shifted her butt by then

Gratz on all the gorgeous september bubs! I would update list but i dont have a laptop or my ipad at present after a lil screen damage so am using my phone at moment. 

Hope you are all well and not insanely bored like me lol

Will update soon as x


----------



## girl friday

Congrats Shelli, Gambles, Kristle and Flutterly! Sorry, I thought i'd posted messages yesterday but my phone can't have sent the message!

I saw my consultant yesterday and was given the go ahead for a VBAC and staying MW led - as long as I don't go too much past my due date!

Hope all you ladies are ok, I can't believe it's nearly October!!!


----------



## urchin

I'm there on Monday afternoon LilOopsie for my pre-op ... fingers crossed you can sweet talk your consultant into speeding things up xxx


----------



## LilOopsy

urchin said:


> I'm there on Monday afternoon LilOopsie for my pre-op ... fingers crossed you can sweet talk your consultant into speeding things up xxx

Ah cool... Might see you there... We got an "urgent" consultation at 3:30. Mw have said under the circumstances of OH going back to work on 7th they might induce me due to havin no support network if she comes any later. Gonna play the woe is me card lol


----------



## 1979mummy

Wow! Don't look on here for a couple of days and miss three babies being born - congratulations ladies!!!! Glad everything is going well for people and there are some real cuties being born! It's not even October!

Got midwife coming tomorrow and health visitor on Wednesday, time to tidy the house methinks!!! Been away for a couple of days to celebrate finishing work and now a mountain of housework to catch up on.

3 more weeks for me! Think it will be too, my daughter was induced at two weeks late so am not expecting this one to come early (that is my secret way of making her come early - keep saying she won't!)

Good luck to everyone!!! From a fellow fat, leaky, windy Buddha - how sexy are we?! xxx


----------



## urchin

Heh heh!

2 days left for meeeeeee :wohoo:
We had our last Sunday snuggle in bed this morning as a twosome ... from now on, it'll be threefold snuggles all the way!

The plan for today is to do a bit of cleaning, for me ... Mr Urch has quite a few more jobs on his list - fitting car seats, clearing yard, tip run, putting up smoke detectors.

Then we shall chill and watch films together.

Just thought I'd share something with you all that a fellow BnBer put in my journal for me:
https://www.justthefactsbaby.com/baby/article/baby-talk/143/1

It tells you how to recognise the 5 pre-cry noises that babies make, which give you a clue as to what they need you to do.
If you google Priscilla Dunstan you'll find quite a few vids which give some examples to listen to: The Oprah one is pretty good :thumbup:


----------



## Unexpected212

October tommorow...COME ON BABY lol


----------



## Islander

well,OH has just gone to visit his dad on another island and his phone battery has just died...surely i'll go into labour today? lol!


----------



## tashyluv

Woohoo, its october...can you believe it xx


----------



## carlyjade86

Happy October girls!! Pram delivery day for me today... Feels like Xmas!!! :D


----------



## LaraB

Yay for October :D ooh what pram did you get cj? I feel so crampy today, same with yesterday. More so than usual, was up every hour re heating my microwaveable hottie and genuinely thought I was in labour at one point. It ended up just being diarrhoea :( don't know whether I'm relieved or disappointed lol! Physio at half 1, wonder what they're gonna do :S x


----------



## urchin

Happy October!!!!!!!!!!

Pre-op for me today :dance:
Soooo nearly there :D


----------



## Katia-xO

urchin said:


> Happy October!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Pre-op for me today :dance:
> Soooo nearly there :D

I had my pre op Fri! Makes it feel so real. Good luck :) x


----------



## carlyjade86

I got the silver cross surf. I really love it. Can't wait to be pushing it around! :D

Aw there's a shame it was a false alarm Lara... What's physio for? PGP? 

Eeeeek how exciting urch! Hope all goes well today!


----------



## urchin

thanks katia and cj .... it's all getting very real now isnt it? :dance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

carlyjade86 said:


> I got the silver cross surf. I really love it. Can't wait to be pushing it around! :D
> 
> Aw there's a shame it was a false alarm Lara... What's physio for? PGP?
> 
> Eeeeek how exciting urch! Hope all goes well today!

We got the surf too :) can't wait to use it.. come on baby girl!


----------



## LaraB

carlyjade86 said:


> I got the silver cross surf. I really love it. Can't wait to be pushing it around! :D
> 
> Aw there's a shame it was a false alarm Lara... What's physio for? PGP?
> 
> Eeeeek how exciting urch! Hope all goes well today!

Fab :D saw one yesterday it looked really smart. Yeah that's what it's for, got referred 16 weeks ago and heard nothing. The physio was shocked at ante natal class on weds and got me in quick because there had been a cancellation. Same thing had happened to another 2 ladies as well but she just put them on normal waiting list because they're not due for another couple of months x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Going to shop for newborn items today :) just used items, but should have something there I hope, need a few newborn hate and mots/socks. Maybe some puts it's if they are cute.


----------



## JayDee

Congrats to all the new mummies.

Think I might be waiting a while longer. I'm doing my pre-handover with my mat cover at work tomorrow, then I have a meeting Wednesday morning.... after that she is welcome to come whenever she likes


----------



## 3outnumbered

DUE DATE!!!!

and no baby!

:nope:


----------



## Erised

Happy Due Date 3outnumbered! Hope your little man doesn't keep you waiting too much longer.


----------



## Ltoth

HI! I had my baby girl sept 28th :) <3 good luck to the rest of you ladies!


----------



## carlyjade86

Congrats ltoth!! So pleased for u! 

Hope baby shows his face soon outnumbered! 

Well... I've had drama with my pram delivery :( they've sent me 2 prams instead of a pram and essential pack (which I'm ok with the £600 freebie to be honest and buyin a essential pack myself) but they ******** shop assistant ordered the wrong car seat! She had trouble finding the code and she ordered the SC Ventura plus, not the SC Ventura plus S! I'm off to Mothercare tonight, prayin that they will swap it... It was all part of the reason I wanted the pram, so I could plonk the carseat on withou messing with adapters for the school run! Merr :( :cry:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

3outnumbered- hang in there!

Ltoth- congrats :)


----------



## carlyjade86

Good news girls! Had a full refund! So I now have a free £600 pram, with only £235 needing to be spent. So, what should cost £725 incl carseat will cost us £235! Happy days!!! :happydance: 

Feel awfully dishonest and scared tho... But in the words of Nessa "times are 'ard and I'm 'aving a baby!" Lol


----------



## urchin

well done cj ... that refund will really come in handy :thumbup:

Well, today's the day!

Pre-op yesterday all good and I have to be at the hospital for 7.30. Sadly, I won't know where I am on the list til I get there, but I'm hoping it's nice and early.

Thanks for everything laydeez - today I get to be a mummy at last :wohoo:


----------



## shelleyanddan

urchin said:


> well done cj ... that refund will really come in handy :thumbup:
> 
> Well, today's the day!
> 
> Pre-op yesterday all good and I have to be at the hospital for 7.30. Sadly, I won't know where I am on the list til I get there, but I'm hoping it's nice and early.
> 
> Thanks for everything laydeez - today I get to be a mummy at last :wohoo:

Best of luck Urchin, hope it goes perfectly for you xox


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck Urchin, Mr urch & Eenie :yipee:

Can't say I'm not a little jealous though :haha: If I just knew a date I'd feel better, it's scary all this waiting around :shock:
xx


----------



## carlyjade86

Good luck urch!!! I'm so pleased for u! Hope everything runs smoothly and u r not waiting to long... Wishin u all the best and sendin all my love xx


----------



## LaraB

Good luck urchin :D can't wait to see pictures of Eenie! Hope all goes well and you get home quick afterwards :) xx


----------



## Erised

Good luck Urchin! Hope you're in early and everything goes well =)
Midwife appointment and scan this afternoon. When's the next midwife appointment after 36 weeks? I'm guessing that if she's still breech it will be in a week to see whether or not she has turned.


----------



## Katia-xO

Good luck Urchin!! My turn tomorrow!

Erised, 38 wks is then next one if you're not high risk x


----------



## dizzydoll

Congrats ltoth! :)
GOod luck today Urchin!! :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

hope all goes well urchin!

little jealous as i am still pregnant! 1 day overdue! no sign of baby at all! xx


----------



## 1979mummy

Lisa40 said:


> Good luck Urchin, Mr urch & Eenie :yipee:
> 
> Can't say I'm not a little jealous though :haha: If I just knew a date I'd feel better, it's scary all this waiting around :shock:
> xx

Totally agree, half exciting and half scary! Now it is October I feel it could happen any time . . .


----------



## 1979mummy

3outnumbered said:


> hope all goes well urchin!
> 
> little jealous as i am still pregnant! 1 day overdue! no sign of baby at all! xx

Hope baby comes soon! xxx I went nearly two weeks overdue with my first so I know how you feel! Have told my midwife I DO NOT want to be induced this time, she has suggested raspberry leaf tea and clary sage oil in the bath. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## ourturnnext

Good luck Urchin, can't wait to see pics and read your "that was it" xxx


----------



## Islander

good luck urch!!!


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations Ltoth! Good luck Urchin!

Well, nursery is now plastered and DH is starting to paint it tonight. Waiting for Carpet Right to call and arrange fitting of the new carpet (hopefully next Monday/Tuesday) and delivery of the furniture in 2 1/2 weeks. 

Our washing machine broke 10 days ago, we ordered a new one that should have come on Saturday, but were told on delivery day that it was out of stock! Got a different one hopefully coming tomorrow so I can carry on preparing baby clothes! 

It's all (slowly) getting sorted!


----------



## girl friday

Oooh, and I'm in the last box in my ticker!!!


----------



## Islander

the last bits and bobs are arriving/being ordered this week - exciting :) and im tidying and cleaning our bedroom and the nursery...also nearly at the the bottom of the laundry pile - go me!


----------



## JayDee

Erised - I had a 36 weeks appointment where madam was still the wrong way round so was booked for a scan the next day.
Next midwife appointment was also set at the same time for 38 weeks, didn't seem interested in booking a 37 week one to check position again. In my case she actually put herself head down by the scan, but was told if she hadn't then I would have to wait after my scan to see a consultant to discuss options (ecv, c-sec, breech birth etc)


----------



## carlyjade86

Afternoon girls,
Just out of my antenatal appointment... Baby is 3/5 engaged! Midwife has said although I'm not quite 37 wks she's happy for me to start tryin to bring labour on. She's told me to do lots of nipple twiddling and sex... OH is gonna be a lucky boy today! I might actually wear some granny pants tonight without holes in ;) lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Urch- thinking of you :)

Lisa- really? I like the not knowing when, makes it kind of exciting speculating 'is that a sign' 'is baby coming tomorrow' etc. Talk to me if I'm a couple days over and I'll change that tune really quick though.

Dtd last night, and let me say, awkward! Belly really gets in the way, lol. No luck though, no contractions besides the usual Braxton hicks. She must not be ready.


----------



## LaraB

That's great cj :) is she happy for you to do it because baby's engaged? Our girlie was 4/5 engaged on Thursday so I wonder if that means I'm allowed too lol  the clary sage bath bomb, curry and ball bouncing hasn't helped yet though! 

Feel like crap today, scratchy throat and fluey, OH woke up like that too so must be something going around. I was also just sick for the first time in about 5 weeks and had diarrhoea :( not a good day, still crampy. Wish it would either go away or lead to something! preferrably the latter lol X


----------



## LaraB

Oooh also Urch could be holding her bubba right now, how exciting :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lots of babie are coming :)

I'd like out now, her bum in my ribs us killing me x


----------



## girl friday

Our new carpets are coming on Monday!! Yay!! So by this time next week it'll just be the nursery furniture (and baby) we are waiting for (assuming the washing machine and carpets aren't delayed)!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm waiting on my new mattress to arrive Friday :) we still need to pick some baby furniture and a bedroom set. I can't make up my mind, it's frustrating.


----------



## carlyjade86

LaraB said:


> That's great cj :) is she happy for you to do it because baby's engaged? Our girlie was 4/5 engaged on Thursday so I wonder if that means I'm allowed too lol  the clary sage bath bomb, curry and ball bouncing hasn't helped yet though!
> 
> Feel like crap today, scratchy throat and fluey, OH woke up like that too so must be something going around. I was also just sick for the first time in about 5 weeks and had diarrhoea :( not a good day, still crampy. Wish it would either go away or lead to something! preferrably the latter lol X

Her words were "ur not quite 37 wks but get busy tryin to get her out" and told me all the ways to go about it. She strongly recommends nipple tweaking and sex tho. 
I don't see y u can't try things too. U r full term, and its all part of the fun! I don't have any great expectations as to when I expect the baby really. But doesn't hurt to try ay! :D


----------



## shelleyanddan

Carlyjade did she say take EPO orally or vaginally? And did she check your cervix? Xx


----------



## Erised

Had my scan, and she's heads down!! Really wasn't expecting it, but so so happy. 
Midwife has also said that she's confident doing a home delivery if I was to go into labour right now as baby and myself are doing so well. Sooo... even though I'm not term yet, I am on for my home birth! =D 

I'm next on the list for the birthing pool to be delivered too. The other 2 ladies due in October that wanted one already have theirs, so hopefully within the next 2 weeks we'll get mine delivered too.


----------



## LaraB

Erised said:


> Had my scan, and she's heads down!! Really wasn't expecting it, but so so happy.
> Midwife has also said that she's confident doing a home delivery if I was to go into labour right now as baby and myself are doing so well. Sooo... even though I'm not term yet, I am on for my home birth! =D
> 
> I'm next on the list for the birthing pool to be delivered too. The other 2 ladies due in October that wanted one already have theirs, so hopefully within the next 2 weeks we'll get mine delivered too.

Great news :D


----------



## girl friday

Urgh, I ache so much tonight! I have loads of pain in my back and sides and every time I rub my bump, DH says "what's wrong" in a less than sympathetic tone.


----------



## Islander

i think baby has dropped...theres a lot of pressure low down, achey lower back and period cramps on and off all day...i have also peed roughly a bazillion times today.... yay!


----------



## carlyjade86

shelleyanddan said:


> Carlyjade did she say take EPO orally or vaginally? And did she check your cervix? Xx

She didnt say about EPO. I've decided that myself and I'm going to plant it in my lady garden lol. 
No she didn't check cervix either. I never had mine checked the first time until I was in labour... I'm not sure it's something they do?


----------



## shelleyanddan

Me either i have no idea what the procedure is !! 

I hope the next 3 weeks (hopefully a bit less!) Goes quickly for us!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Due date tomorrow! No sign of baby :(


----------



## Mrs R

Got my section date yesterday for 39+1!! Baby is breech and always has been. They won't try to turn it due to previous section so I get to meet him/her a week early. Yippee!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats mrs r, not too much longer :)

AFM - 39w3d. Wow, can't believe I'm here already :) it's really amazing. Still have lots to get done. Got a phone call confirming matress comes Friday. Interesting conversation as I asked what happens if I go into labor. I don't think they were expecting that, lol. I wouldn't be penalized to that, it's a valid excuse to miss it, hmm ya think?


----------



## JayDee

Yey - Erised, glad your little girl got her head down.

I have a funny feeling mine is still spinning around in there but we'll see what happens when I go into labour, probably too late to do anything else now.

Hope you are cuddling your bubba as I type Urch :)


----------



## Islander

yay!im 37 today!woop woop!come on now baby - we are ready to meet you! :D good luck to all those having thiers today!


----------



## 3outnumbered

hey ladies

had antinatal today, had a sweep only 1cm dialated!!!!!!!!!!! for goodness sake! and cervix still in the rafters and posterier. So bloody disappointed! :growlmad:

got another sweep booked for friday! 

Got an induction date as well. 13th October.

i am in this for the long wait!!!!


----------



## Islander

i just wish i knew when she was coming...i could go til november if i had to as long as i knew lol im soooo impatient!


----------



## LaraB

JayDee said:


> Yey - Erised, glad your little girl got her head down.
> 
> I have a funny feeling mine is still spinning around in there but we'll see what happens when I go into labour, probably too late to do anything else now.
> 
> Hope you are cuddling your bubba as I type Urch :)

Urch had her baby, if you look at her threads. Aoife she's called, is unfortunately in SCBU, fingers crossed she gets to cuddle her soon! X


----------



## Islander

sorry...whats SCBU?hope they are all ok!


----------



## babers

Had my baby girl on the night of the full moon!!! Went to bed Sunday at 10 pm. Woke up at 12 am to a huge popping/punching in my lower belly. Got up to see if it was my water breaking, but nothing came out. It was my water breaking, but her head was blocking the water, so nothing came out till I pushed her out. Instantly had hard contractions and knew it was time. Left the house at 12:10 am. Drove 90 mph to hospital since it is 45 minutes away. She crowned in the car about 3 minutes away from hospital. Walked in hospital doors at 12:45 am and had to be wheel chaired to labor unit which is so far away from the entrance it's ridiculous. had to sit on wheel chair on my knees riding it backwards because i couldn't sit down. Got to labor and delivery, sat on bed with her head already out of me and delivered her at 12:50 am. It was crazy and wonderful at the same time. Bria Lynn made her quick entrance weighing 7 pounds 8 ounces on October 1, 2012. She was 20.5 inches long. I knew the full moon would suck her out of me. I was 39 weeks 1 day. I had no real warning of labor coming when I went to bed 2 hours earlier. I did have contractions on and off that day, but nothing that would indicate going into labor. Just the normal contraction here and there. I will post a picture later once I find my other camera because the one I have won't let me post because it says the pictures are too big. I think I have had maybe 8 hours of sleep since having her, so I am a wreck!!!


----------



## LaraB

Islander said:


> sorry...whats SCBU?hope they are all ok!

Neonatal intensive care, what do they call it in Shetland? Yes I think she is fine, something to do with a blockage in nose. She has explained in her threads x


----------



## 3outnumbered

congrats Babers!!!!

my goodness crowning in the car! ekk.

well done you. 

xx:hugs:


----------



## Islander

we dont have anything like that in shetland - all emergencies get sent to aberdeen...


----------



## LaraB

Congrats babers! Certainly an eventful labour!


----------



## Islander

omg - congrats babers!!!


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations Babers! 

Well, my new washing machine arrived today so I am continuing to wash the baby clothes!


----------



## carlyjade86

Congrats babers and urch!! 

End dates are fast approaching for all of us!! :D


----------



## annabelle29

Congrats Babers!! Can't believe she came so quickly! :happydance:


----------



## dizzydoll

Glad to hear Urch has had her baba, hope she's out of SCBU soon! :hugs:

Congrats Babers!! What an eventful arrival!!

AFM I'm feeling thoroughly fed up with being pregnant at the moment!! Baby kicking like mad still and getting lower back pain along with stabby period like pains on and off.
So tired all the time and feeling really anxious and cranky about things. 
Have an appointment with midwife and ob on Friday morning and baby shower type party on Saturday afternoon.....almost wish babs would decide to arrive before Sat because I feel like I'll be wasting a day I could be getting more stuff ready for baby haha. (makes sense to my preggo brain apparently!!)


----------



## shellideaks

Congratulations Babers and Urchin!

Hope your little one comes out of SCBU soon enough Urchin, I've just brought Parker home today after her being in there since she was born. It is horrible not having them with you and coming home to an empty house isn't nice either. With any luck the both of you will be home sweet home in the next few days :) x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Urchen- congrats and I hope baby is thriving and will be heading home soon :)

Babers- wow what a delivery story. Guess its true some people have very short labors huh? Figures it had to be you living so far from the hospital! Congrats :) I'm 39w3d today, we had the same dd. I'll prob be late though.


----------



## maisie78

Morning all. Not managed to catch up on all your posts but big congratulations to Urchin and Babers :flower:

For those of you who didn't see my posts in 3rd tri Gabriella Rose arrived by emcs at 0243 on Tuesday morning after waters broke at 0300 on Sunday morning. Couldn't have been a further birth from the relaxed home birth we planned but we were just grateful to have her safe with us in the end. She weighed a very dainty 6lbs 4oz which, as a plus sizemum surprised both me and the medical professionals :) We were hoping to go home today but are having some issues with getting bf'ing established but hoping to go home tomorrow. In the meantime I will try to keep up with your news although I'm only in my phone xx


----------



## Islander

congrats maisie!!!sorry it didnt go to plan but at least she is here and well - lovely news :D


----------



## AshleyLK

Congrats maisie! I hope you two get your bf'ing on point and get to go home soon! So exciting!


----------



## JayDee

Congrats Babers. I have a funny feeling that's what my baba is going to do too as we live quite far from the hospital.

Lara, thanks for the update on Urch, I don't really keep up with any other threads than this one. Hope baby Urch is out of SCBU soon Urch :hugs:


----------



## 1979mummy

Congratulations Urchin, Babers and Maisie!!! :hugs:

Lovely news and makes us all feel that one step closer to our big days!

Guess the rest of us had better enjoy our sleep while we still can - ish!

I had two hours sleep last night, generally uncomfortable and hard to sleep anyway, going to the toilet every two hours on the dot! Also I had the flu jab and the whooping cough vaccine yesterday at the same time, made me feel rubbish. Got a temperature and feverish. :-( Not what a pregnant lady needs!!!

If anyone else has to have both jabs, can I suggest that you have them both in the same arm? I had one in each so laying on both sides hurt last night!!! Ouch!

Anyway, good luck to anyone who goes into labour today!!! :happydance:


----------



## Islander

i saw midwife today...measuring at 40 weeks! and baby has gone from "free" to "at brim"...seeing her again in a week... 1979 mummy - whats sleep?havent had that in ages!ive been ill and have developed PUPPP so im either up to pee, blow my nose, be sick, scratch or cause im being beaten up from the inside etc....im exhausted!!!i want baby out! lol


----------



## 3outnumbered

I actually slept quite well last night, i think because i had a sweep yesterday and she said only 1cm and posterier i knew it wasnt imminent so managed to sleep well knowing nothing was going to happen. xxx


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations Maisie, hope you get bf'ing sorted soon and can get home with your LO.

I'm 37 weeks today, officially full term!!! After my bleed 2 weeks ago it's such a relief to get to this milestone!

xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Had my appt today. Cervix is very soft and I'm now 2cm dialated so good changes happening. She said she was able to get right in and was poking baby very low head so she anticipates I'll go into labor within a week. She booked me for next we'd if baby is still in to have a discussion of if induction is needed but she is very positive it won't be :)
I'm so happy to know my body is getting on the necessary changes and we are so close now. Common natural labor and vbac, we can do do this!


----------



## 3outnumbered

ah thats great news hopeful, i am hoping thats what midwife will say to me tomorrow! xxx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck tomorrow, you need to hear something positive for sure :)


----------



## Islander

well...i was up at 4 this morning (and just now) with TMI ALERT diarhhea and a lot of mucousy discharge...fingers crossed! Im picking my mum up from the airport today :D and we are having take away curry for tea :D i felt really nauseaous yesterday and my bump is lower than yesterday...so im pretty excited! (sad times when gross discharge and an upset stomach are the things that make your day!lol)


----------



## Erised

Sounds like there's definitely a few more babies on their way in the next few days. Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you, hoping everyone has a smooth and positive labour. 

As for me, just a few more hours until my husband gets home and we start our last weekend before being term. Hoping for some nice weather (isn't looking likely) so we can take our little miss to, what is most likely, her last zoo trip without her sister around.


----------



## tashyluv

Congratulations Urchin, Babers and Maisie, Hope you and yuour little gems are getting along fine...oooh its so exciting!! xxxx

This is all starting to feel so real now, all these babies popping out!

Well I have had a crampy few days, Last night I had to sit upright on the computer chair, I just could not slouch on the sofa, I did have a few pains and was kind of thinking...o.m.g could it be? hubby was watching the T.V but I did think for a second "could this be it".......no lol

However last night in bed I had awful stomach cramps and this morning I think I had a clear out, I had that horrible crampy feeling when "you need to go" eurghh. Im definitly clearing out though, never been to the loo so much, I feel like I have the runs but i don't if you know what I mean??


----------



## LaraB

I also had a clear out this morning to add to the list lol.. Got woken at 5am with awful cramps but it ended up being that.. *TMI* it ws literally just like water... Feeling crampy but it's a constant cramp it doesn't come and go so I'm guessing this is not it :( Baby has been ridiculously active this morning, which is always a reassurance especially with the recent sad threads on here x


----------



## carlyjade86

Morning girls... 
Well I'm shattered! I don't think this EPO is agreeing with me as I was up most of the night with horrendous heart burn, nausea and what felt like trapped wind cramps under my ribs :( my belly is still hurting a bit now. But on a good note, the baby's nursery is very nearly done! Just the cot to go up and all the 'finishing touches' eek :D and for the 3rd time this week I have done a FULL house clean! Feels good :D 

Islander - sounding good! Eek!! 

We got to have more babies this weekend girls! I love reading the news!


----------



## Lisa92881

Glad I'm not the only one dealing with clear outs! I don't know if I can't handle bathroom trips like this for the next 4 weeks! :rofl:


----------



## 3outnumbered

Had bad backache and period cramps from 5pm -10pm yesterday, woke up this morning with nothing! it was chucking it down with rain all night so glad didnt have to go out in that!!


had second sweep today, progressing well she said as she did a damn good sweep so strong that i nearly fainted! OMG!

next date for me is my induction date, thats it she has no more spaces to see me. 

xxx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

To all those having clear outs, yeah and sorry at the same time. For me it's been more gas :( feel like I have to go at times due to baby head pressure on my rear end but no loose stool currently). I have the trapped wind feeling all around my bump every night, it's weird and uncomfortable. Dtd again last night to see if we could get things jarred up.did get a bit more mucous plus and pink drainage but could be from check I had.
Slept crappy but get my new king size mattress delivered this morning so I can wait for bed tonight :)
Caryl- try taking it vaginally instead of orally if it's affecting you badly. I've had no issues that way.


----------



## LaraB

Clear out did mean labour! My waters went about an hour ago and still pouring! Have to go to hospital at 10pm x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ooo exciting, congrats lara!


----------



## shelleyanddan

Good luck Lara hope it goes well xx


----------



## Twinkie210

I should have posted sooner, Liam Oliver was born on September 28th at 9:48am via c-section. He was 9lb 6oz and 21 inches long. He surprised us all by flipping from frank breech to footling breech, so he entered this world feet first :)


----------



## carlyjade86

Hopeful42nd said:


> To all those having clear outs, yeah and sorry at the same time. For me it's been more gas :( feel like I have to go at times due to baby head pressure on my rear end but no loose stool currently). I have the trapped wind feeling all around my bump every night, it's weird and uncomfortable. Dtd again last night to see if we could get things jarred up.did get a bit more mucous plus and pink drainage but could be from check I had.
> Slept crappy but get my new king size mattress delivered this morning so I can wait for bed tonight :)
> Caryl- try taking it vaginally instead of orally if it's affecting you badly. I've had no issues that way.

I've been doing both. Going to take orally in the morning now instead of before bed. I'll do vaginally at bed time still. 


Ooh Lara congrats!!! Hope it's all easy and pleasant for u! Best wishes n lotsa love xx


----------



## tashyluv

LaraB said:


> Clear out did mean labour! My waters went about an hour ago and still pouring! Have to go to hospital at 10pm x

Good luck Lara, I see your in scotland, so am I. Hoping theres something in the air today:haha::haha:


----------



## LaraB

Here's hoping some more of you get to meet your babies soon! Feel guilty that I'm not as far along as some lol x


----------



## shellideaks

Congratulations Twinkie and good luck Lara! x


----------



## LaraB

Twinkie210 said:


> I should have posted sooner, Liam Oliver was born on September 28th at 9:48am via c-section. He was 9lb 6oz and 21 inches long. He surprised us all by flipping from frank breech to footling breech, so he entered this world feet first :)
> View attachment 489831

He is adorable! Just want to squish his cheeks! :D x


----------



## annabelle29

Congrats Twinkie!!

Good luck Lara! Can't wait to see pics and hear how it went. :happydance:


----------



## Islander

congrats twinkie! and good luck lara!! im about to go out for a curry lol


----------



## 3outnumbered

going to a good friends baby shower soon, she is only a week or so behind me and really looking forward to it! this pregnancy for her was complete shock as there is a 9 year age difference, i hope when they shout surprise both our waters dont break.

:rofl:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Baby shower is a great way to fill the time waiting!


----------



## girl friday

Congrats Twinkie, good luck Lara!!!

Not much to report over here. My SIL is in labour right now though! She's 41+6 and has been induced, hopefully my new neice or nephew will be here soon.


----------



## carlyjade86

Twinkie210 said:


> I should have posted sooner, Liam Oliver was born on September 28th at 9:48am via c-section. He was 9lb 6oz and 21 inches long. He surprised us all by flipping from frank breech to footling breech, so he entered this world feet first :)
> View attachment 489831

How did I miss this? Congrats twinkle! He's beautiful!


----------



## urchin

thanks for all the good wishes - i was able to get on bnb from the hospital, but it was so awkward to post using the hospital system that I couldnt be arsed with updating more than one place! Sorry about that :thumbup:

Sooooo, the news from Urchin Towers:
Aoife Grace (you pronounce it Ee-fa) was born at 9:44 on 2nd Oct weighing 7lbs 4oz.
The c-section was fairly uneventful, apart from the anaesthatist having to do an awful lot of hoking around in my spine with his excessively long needles *shudder*

I was passed Aoife for skin to skin cuddles straight after she was born and all seemed ok, but she was very snuffly and after about half an hour they discovered she wasn't able to breath through her nose.
Pediatrics were called and they found that they couldn't pass a tube up her nose at all (and were worried that she might have a fused boney plate completely blocking her airways - I forget what they called it) So she was sent to intensive care and I went to recovery and then up to the ward .... where I waited for 7 hours :(

Mr Urch was able to go down to see her, but because I'd had a spinal block I couldn't get up off the bed. Normally they would have taken me, bed and all down to see her - but there was a 28 week preemie in the bay next to Aoife that they were operating on, so there was no room for me.

And ICU then just kept stalling, til in the end the midwife rang them up and said 'this mum hasn't seen her baby for 7 hours, I've booked a porter, she's on her way' Go midwifey!

So I finally got to see her about 5pm and she was in a heated cot all covered in wires and attached to monitors and things that go beep and bing and wahhhhh :(

She was down there until Thursday at about 4pm, when they moved her to just the normal special baby care ward. While she was there they'd managed to pass tubes up both nostrils, so ruled out bony obstructions and started her on decongestants to shift whatever was up there.

She was to stay in special care for another day, with me going down to feed her through the night - but they brought her up to me at 11.30 Thursday night on the ward :D
FINALLY I'd got my Aoife back.

So Friday I spent the day cuddling and feeding her and they decided we were ready to discharge in the afternoon (though the paperwork took til 7pm)

And I can't tell you how good it is to be home :thumbup:
The good thing about the ICU and SCBU is that partners can visit any time they like - so Mr Urch was able to be with us a lot more than he would be able to on the ward .... but what I hated with ICU was that Aoife felt like _their_ patient, not _my_ baby.
and it was so stressful there, with machines beeping and binging and wahhing - and it was hard not to sit and watch Aoife's monitor all the time.

SCBU was much better - we had a little corner and a screen, and a big comfy electric recliner chair ... and the objective was to get her feeding. So I just sat cuddling her and trying my best to get her to feed.

But it is all so much better now we are home - a proper little family unit. Mr Urch is absolutely smitten with her - he has turned into a big puddle of goo. I think it has blown him away just how much she has melted his heart <3

So here we are, all at home, Aoife 4 days old, our lives are upside down and we love it :cloud9:

And before I forget - here's some pictures :D
First one she is 1 day old on ICU
The other 3 she is 3 days old and back on the ward with her mummy
 



Attached Files:







299_4277775977074_816427056_n.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 14









1020_4288099155147_1425357817_n.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 11









73903_4288099235149_1971685072_n.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 12









285621_4288099035144_661597213_n.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Islander

yay!!!congrats urch!!!glad the story has a happy (and beautiful) ending :D even tho it is just the beginning :D


----------



## carlyjade86

How beautiful. Massive congratulations to u and mr urch. And I'm glad little aoife's nose is better and she's back with her mummy. So pleased for u!! :hugs:


----------



## 1979mummy

Oooooh Lara B we had the same due date!!!! Am so jealous!!!!
Hope everything goes well for you. xxxx

Congrats to Urchin!!!! Scary start I bet but at least you are all where you belong now. xxx

Had my daughter's birthday party this evening and I think all of the excitement made little one go bonkers inside my tummy, but no signs of her coming just yet . . . 

Daughter's birthday on Wednesday so I guess I can wait until after that!

Good luck to everyone!!! xxx


----------



## 3outnumbered

many congrats urchin. 

:hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

What a story urch! Glad all is well now, and you have been able to bond with your girl :) congrats


----------



## cazi77

Congrats to urchin and twinkie very exciting to see the babies arriving.

My yellow bump turned PINK on thursday 4th october Freya arrived weighing 6lb 3oz! Have struggled with breast feeding so still in hospital but going home in an hour! I was due to be induced on thursday 4th but went into natural labour on the wednesday evening!! Could not believe it!


----------



## 3outnumbered

many congrats cazi77.


:hugs:


----------



## tashyluv

congratulations cazi xxx


----------



## carlyjade86

Aww another! Congrats cazi! Fab news. Pink bundle! Yay!


----------



## urchin

congrats cazi ... and to anyone else whose exciting news I missed while I was MIA xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Yup I had her! Isabelle Alexa, born at 4:47pm on Wed weighing a tidgy 5lb13 at 39+1! Her blood sugars caused concern cos she's so little but she seems happy + thriving now, we only came home friday and my phone didn't work at hospital to update anybody before now was horrible but worth it! I ended up on a drip cos I was dehydrated and I was projectile vomiting after the op, ew.

Recovery wise its going okay and my scar is healing well. Got told to stop doing so much by the health visitor today though cos its day 3 and I've walked up and downstairs about 8 times yesterday :dohh: want to stay mobile but then need a wee and need to go back upstairs, its so hard! Pain wise isn't too bad, I'm just uncomfortable - its hard to think I had major surgery so soon ago!

Breastfeeding wise, we had a little nightmare.. She was amazing at first latched first time every time and fed really well, her blood sugar was too low so they topped her up with formula so she didn't need a drip and she wasn't interested in boob after that and wouldn't latch properly making me bleed :cry: then she started feeding every half hour for 20min a time so was reopening them and I spent all the second night crying with her! Day 3 today I've given her formula and I've waited til my nipples healed and have started expressing! So best of both worlds til she will latch again, if she doesn't at least I tried and she had 2 days of colostrum and will now have a few bm bottles a day :)

Sorry for the massive message! Hope you're all well!! xx


----------



## Islander

congrats cazi and katia :)


----------



## Erised

Congrats Cazi and Katia!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats Cazi on your little girl surprise :)

Congrats Katie :) hope you two are doing well.

Me? Due date is today, lots of signs things will happen just don't know when. Co
E on let's get this show on the road, I'm officially uncomfortable and in pain now.


----------



## LilOopsy

Gratz Ladies on all your safe deliveries! 

Hard to keep up for me as my iPad is away for repair so cant get on here as easy *Pouty face*

My LO is still being stubborn - Now 6 days overdue and not looking like she wants out yet at all! Humph!


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations Urchin, Cazu and Katia!!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

LilOopsy said:


> Gratz Ladies on all your safe deliveries!
> 
> Hard to keep up for me as my iPad is away for repair so cant get on here as easy *Pouty face*
> 
> My LO is still being stubborn - Now 6 days overdue and not looking like she wants out yet at all! Humph!

my midwife cant give me another sweep all her appointments are full, so have to just wait, my induction booked for saturday! what happened to you being induced i forget?


----------



## urchin

congrats katia, it's tough isn't it when things go awry - but the important thing is that you're home now with your LO and can get on with the important business of being a mummy :)

i'm also doing a mixture of boobie feeding and expressing to give my poor tits a break; i'd got so sore but desperately want to carry on breast feeding, so invested in an electric pump yesterday and it's made all the difference :thumbup:


----------



## girl friday

I wish this baby would stop using my bladder as a trampoline tonight, it bloody hurts!!


----------



## LilOopsy

3outnumbered said:


> LilOopsy said:
> 
> 
> Gratz Ladies on all your safe deliveries!
> 
> Hard to keep up for me as my iPad is away for repair so cant get on here as easy *Pouty face*
> 
> My LO is still being stubborn - Now 6 days overdue and not looking like she wants out yet at all! Humph!
> 
> my midwife cant give me another sweep all her appointments are full, so have to just wait, my induction booked for saturday! what happened to you being induced i forget?Click to expand...

I was booked in for the 4th to be induced but I would have only been 2 days over my due date and after lots of thought I decided to let her try come naturally first... seems she doesn't care for that much lol so have afinal induction date for the 12th booked lol


----------



## Jolann

:happydance: LilOopsy - I see your in Birmingham, me too and I have a c section booked for 12th, so I'll see you there :happydance:


----------



## 3outnumbered

Jolann said:


> :happydance: LilOopsy - I see your in Birmingham, me too and I have a c section booked for 12th, so I'll see you there :happydance:

That is going to be so cool for you both! xx


----------



## girl friday

New carpets are now fitted on the stairs/landing and in the nursery, the nursery is painted and has the curtains and light shade up!

We just need to have a tidy round cos of all the stuff the DIY has displaced and wait for the nursery furniture to be delivered and built and we are ready for baby! All of a sudden it is coming together!


----------



## tashyluv

Happy due date to me!! Got a midwife appointment tommorrow, she said she will offer me a sweep and I still can't make up my mind! x

EDIT I actually went into labour on my due date with Aleesha and had her 1.22am the next day....not gonna happen is it? lololol


----------



## urchin

happy DD tashy - hope something happens for you today xxx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay so went into labor dinnertime Sunday (my due date) and had little Ella Sophia on Monday at 3:44 AM (on thanksgiving :) she was 7lbs 10 oz. just waiting to be released today so we can go home and be with both kiddies at once before her brother writes us off! Lol


----------



## maisie78

Hopeful42nd said:


> Okay so went into labor dinnertime Sunday (my due date) and had little Ella Sophia on Monday at 3:44 AM (on thanksgiving :) she was 7lbs 10 oz. just waiting to be released today so we can go home and be with both kiddies at once before her brother writes us off! Lol

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## carlyjade86

As congratulations hopeful!!

I'm getting so jealous here... Lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hopeful42nd said:


> Okay so went into labor dinnertime Sunday (my due date) and had little Ella Sophia on Monday at 3:44 AM (on thanksgiving :) she was 7lbs 10 oz. just waiting to be released today so we can go home and be with both kiddies at once before her brother writes us off! Lol

Congratulations :)




carlyjade86 said:


> As congratulations hopeful!!
> 
> I'm getting so jealous here... Lol

Me too! x


----------



## tashyluv

Hopeful42nd said:


> Okay so went into labor dinnertime Sunday (my due date) and had little Ella Sophia on Monday at 3:44 AM (on thanksgiving :) she was 7lbs 10 oz. just waiting to be released today so we can go home and be with both kiddies at once before her brother writes us off! Lol

Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## 3outnumbered

Painful contractions woke me up in the middle of the night, woke up OH said dont get to excited but...2 hours later they were gone!!!

this is getting ridiculous!

:growlmad:


----------



## Islander

congratulations hopeful!


----------



## Erised

Congrats Hopeful42nd!! Hope you're enjoying your cuddles =)

3outnumbered - sorry to hear it's come to a stop. Little man is definitely keeping your waiting, fingers crossed it means he's working his way down nicely so the next phase will go quickly and smoothly (soon!).


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations hopeful!


----------



## girl friday

Urgh, I'm feeling all crampy this afternoon. I've been moving furniture around this morning so maybe that's why?


----------



## urchin

congratulations hopeful - my niece is Ella, its a lovely name

hope they let you out soon xxx

wow, we're poppin like corks in here!


----------



## 3outnumbered

so after walking around my local shopping centre all morning and doing all the normal mummy/wife things. the only way to describe how i'm feeling is that i feel like i have been kicked in my bits!!!

its really strange, obviously done to much, walking like a cowboy dont help, maybe gravity has made baby come down some.

Now i know how a bloke feels, when he says his been kicked in the nuts!!

:wacko::wacko:


----------



## AshleyLK

Hi ladies, just checking in

I gave birth Monday at 9:21 after my water broke at 1:45; I was exactly 39 weeks.

I was keeping track of the labor pains to see how far apart they were when I got up to use the bathroom and my water poured out of me! I wasn't even sure if it was contractions that I was having, kinda felt like bathroom pains or period type cramps that came in about six minute increments.

Got to the hospital around 2:25. The nurse checked to see if she was head down, which she thought she was. So around 3:45 they gave me an epidural and my midwife arrived around seven, about 20 minutes after they started pitocin at the hospital. My midwife checked my cervix and it was only dilated to about a 2 and it was very high and she wasn't sure if she was feeling her bum or head.

She called for a scan and sure enough baby was frank breech which I thought she was the whole time anyway!

So the midwife turned to me and said well we are going to have a birthday in about 30 minutes! Prep went really fast for the c section. I was very overwhelmed and scared as I wasn't prepared for surgery to say the least!

Ready or not she was coming, Ainsley Grace arrived to the world at 7lbs 3 ozs, butt first! I will post photos later! I am in love <3


----------



## Islander

congrats ashley!!!


----------



## mellllly

Aw congrats ladies who have had bubbas :)
I am finally term tomorrow, eviction time! hehe


----------



## shelleyanddan

LIL oopsy had her bubba!! :) how exciting to see everyone meeting their babies! Congratulations to everyone! :)


Hey anyone who is taking EPO, do you/have u gotten diarrhea as a side effect?? Twice now i thought i was in labour turns out i just had the runs! :dohh:


----------



## Hopeful88

Hi Shelley!

I've just taken my first lot of EPO just now, so I'll let u know! 

I've got lower back pain, period like cramps and pulling pains down either side of my stomach, on and off since last nite - nothing consistent though... Hoping to get things moving tho! Mite go for a walk?? Hmmmm.....


----------



## shelleyanddan

Every day i consider going for a walk.. but my hips are just so sore!! I walk like a duck!! :dohh:

I bought some clary sage oil off ebay and have been using an oil burner & had it in the bath last night.. started cramping quite intense at about 10pm had to bounce on the ball to keep my kind off it... how exciting!! No turns out i just had the runs.... hahaha


----------



## gamblesrh

Congrats to everyone who has had their babies


----------



## urchin

Congratulations Ashley anD liloopsie - looking forward to pics x


----------



## Ladybug2009

Congratulations to all the new mummys :) so happy all babys are doing well although i am jelous! Hope u all enjoy ur first couple of weeks wiv babys...

As for me to say im pi$$ed off wud b a understatment :( Today i am 5days over due i had midwife apt yday and she done sweep although only 1cm, 3cm long and still thick and tilted back so midwife said looks like it will b induction :s so she rang my local hosp for induction time on term plus 10 whitch will be monday 15th for the hosp to say they are fully booked for monday and the tuesday :( she has made me apt wiv the day unit on monday and if any cancelltions they could fit me in on the day but nown liverpool womans hosp that is unlikely..... She said she will call me friday once she has checked if any ladies that were booked in for induction av gave birth so im ptaying that all those girls booked in on monday deliver haha x


----------



## 1979mummy

To all of the ladies who have had their babies - congratulations!!!

To all of those ladies who have had the runs - isn't that a sign that labiur will start soon? Hope so!

I have had pains on and off for couple of days, my daughter's 7th birthday today so I hope that she will not come today! After today though, I am going to make it my primary aim in life to get this little one out!!!

Whatever happens, we are all nearly there now! :hugs:


----------



## shelleyanddan

1979mummy said:


> To all of the ladies who have had their babies - congratulations!!!
> 
> *To all of those ladies who have had the runs - isn't that a sign that labiur will start soon? Hope so!
> *
> I have had pains on and off for couple of days, my daughter's 7th birthday today so I hope that she will not come today! After today though, I am going to make it my primary aim in life to get this little one out!!!
> 
> Whatever happens, we are all nearly there now! :hugs:




I hope so too!! ;) time will tell... apparently dark chocolate releases oxytocin so i just bought a block of 70% cocoa!! ;) good luck everyone!! Who will be next!?!?


----------



## girl friday

Congrats Ashley and liloopsie!

xx


----------



## 1979mummy

shelleyanddan said:


> 1979mummy said:
> 
> 
> To all of the ladies who have had their babies - congratulations!!!
> 
> *To all of those ladies who have had the runs - isn't that a sign that labiur will start soon? Hope so!
> *
> I have had pains on and off for couple of days, my daughter's 7th birthday today so I hope that she will not come today! After today though, I am going to make it my primary aim in life to get this little one out!!!
> 
> Whatever happens, we are all nearly there now! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so too!! ;) time will tell... apparently dark chocolate releases oxytocin so i just bought a block of 70% cocoa!! ;) good luck everyone!! Who will be next!?!?Click to expand...

I have some dark chocolate in the cupboard, it's coming out in a minute!!!!


----------



## Jenba

shelleyanddan said:


> 1979mummy said:
> 
> 
> To all of the ladies who have had their babies - congratulations!!!
> 
> *To all of those ladies who have had the runs - isn't that a sign that labiur will start soon? Hope so!
> *
> I have had pains on and off for couple of days, my daughter's 7th birthday today so I hope that she will not come today! After today though, I am going to make it my primary aim in life to get this little one out!!!
> 
> Whatever happens, we are all nearly there now! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so too!! ;) time will tell... apparently dark chocolate releases oxytocin so i just bought a block of 70% cocoa!! ;) good luck everyone!! Who will be next!?!?Click to expand...


Really!!! I love dark choc so that will be me popping via the shop on the school run lol

Eurgh! After my sweep yesterday I was convinced labour was starting. Tightenings every 10 -15 mins, pain in back and stomach that was quite noticeable .....then it stopped during the night. Now I am getting period pains intermittently. WIsh it would either start or nothing happen at all! This random pain stopping and starting is driving me mental!!


----------



## 1979mummy

Really!!! I love dark choc so that will be me popping via the shop on the school run lol

Eurgh! After my sweep yesterday I was convinced labour was starting. Tightenings every 10 -15 mins, pain in back and stomach that was quite noticeable .....then it stopped during the night. Now I am getting period pains intermittently. WIsh it would either start or nothing happen at all! This random pain stopping and starting is driving me mental!![/QUOTE]


I have had similar pains and tightenings, after seven years I can't really remember what it feels like at first. It's probably just wishful thinking for me! Have a midwife appointment tomorrow at 38+3 so maybe she can give me hope!

Am just about to start on the dark chocolate (after popping another raspberry leaf capsule!) Come on babies!!!! Us mummies are desperate!!! And we know that you will come when you are ready!


----------



## elle4

Congrats to everyone who has had there babies! :)

Ive been having random cramps/tightening. My OH Thinks im mad that i get excited..Nothing has come from them. 

I shall be sending him to boots tonight to get some clary sage and then to shop for some dark choc (any excuse =] ) I think im destined to be going over my due date..well over :( Which i wouldnt mind if i wasnt getting the on/off cramping.


----------



## tashyluv

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well.

I had a midwife appointment today (2.30pm) she gave me a sweep and I am 1cm dilated. Well it says on the notes half performed sweep, could that be because im only 1cm??? 

My cervix is long and thick, hopefully it has helped things a long a little anyway xxxx


----------



## mellllly

37 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## annabelle29

Congrats to Liloopsy and Ashley! :flower:

I had a sweep done yesterday at my appt. I had cramping/contractions off and on all day and night. Barely have any now, so I guess it didn't work. Darn. I need this kid to come out!! Really hoping not to go over my due date. :growlmad:

Has anyone had a sweep actually work?? All I hear is crampy contractions, then nothing...


----------



## gamblesrh

annabelle29 said:


> Congrats to Liloopsy and Ashley! :flower:
> 
> I had a sweep done yesterday at my appt. I had cramping/contractions off and on all day and night. Barely have any now, so I guess it didn't work. Darn. I need this kid to come out!! Really hoping not to go over my due date. :growlmad:
> 
> Has anyone had a sweep actually work?? All I hear is crampy contractions, then nothing...

I had one with my 1 year old and it did nothing then had to have a second one and still nothing, so I ended up being induced, they offered it to me with my baby boy and I rejected it, just went home and had sex that night started having contractions about an hour later(only got 45 minutes of sleep) and headed to the hospital about 2 hours later.


----------



## AshleyLK

https://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k85/hot4ash69/02d11d6b9eeeb2555cf409905aa2be34.jpg

Introducing Miss Ainsley Grace! I love her to bits and pieces!


----------



## Lisa92881

Omg she is so cute! Congrats Ashley!!


----------



## LilOopsy

Introducing Miss Emelia Mae... finally! (Brief birth story In signature)
We're all home now :D
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad240/rainydaysandoverlays/EmeliaMae/2012-10-22134120_zpsdf97949d.jpg


----------



## 3outnumbered

What beautiful pictures ladies.

many congratulations on the birth of your girls.

I am still waiting for my LO, 10 days late, but only two more days till i hold him in my arms! I am excited and anxious at the same time, as my OH has a stomach bug and i dont want him giving to everyone else. 

:growlmad:


----------



## girl friday

Aww, such beautiful baby girls!

xx


----------



## tashyluv

Congrats Lil and Ashley,there both too cute! xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congrats Ladies :)


----------



## Erised

Aww, the new arrivals are both utterly adorable <3
Massive congrats again ladies, you both deserve to be proud.


----------



## tashyluv

annabelle29 said:


> Congrats to Liloopsy and Ashley! :flower:
> 
> I had a sweep done yesterday at my appt. I had cramping/contractions off and on all day and night. Barely have any now, so I guess it didn't work. Darn. I need this kid to come out!! Really hoping not to go over my due date. :growlmad:
> 
> Has anyone had a sweep actually work?? All I hear is crampy contractions, then nothing...

I had my sweep yesterday too, the funny thing is, I was crampping before that for a few days, and when she performed the sweep im telling you baby had her arm down there or something I really thought something was going to happen.......anyway not a cramp or twinge since, i think she closed me back up!!! xxx


----------



## carlyjade86

Another 2 beauty's! Congrats to u both :hugs:


----------



## girl friday

Grr! I am so annoyed at my consultant/hospital!!!


I had my 38 week MW appointment today, she asked how my consultant appointment had gone at 36 weeks and if they'd booked my 41 week appointment for induction. I knew nothing about needing to see a consultant again!!! I'm planning to VBAC and want to desperately avoid an ELCS or EMCS, I was told I could VBAC and stay MW led unless I go too far beyond my due date.

Well, MW checks the system, the consultant/hospital have booked me a follow up appointment at 42 WEEKS!!! According to the MW, this appointment will be to discuss induction and if they think a VBAC is still possible, not to start the actual induction if I am still pregnant!!

I am so angry!! As it is, the hospital (only maternity hospital in the city) weren't great around the labour, delivery and recovery with DS. I never fully knew the details of why the EMCS happened, why I lost so much blood after etc. I never saw the notes, I was just given a few details when meeting with the consultant during this pregnancy. 

Now, I'm possibly just being pregnant and hormonal, but DS was distressed in labour. They gave me a general anaesthetic to do the EMCS cos they HAD to get him out ASAP, they couldn't wait for the epi to take effect, so surely given my history, the risk of complications etc, leaving my till 42 weeks before even discussing induction is stupid? What if the hospital is full the day they then plan to induce me? Surely booking me after 42 weeks is dangerous to me and baby?

I really don't think I'll go into labour naturally, I had 2 sweeps with DS at 40+5 and 41+1 and none of the babies in DH's family have come naturally, and none before or on their due date!

Anyway, MW is phoning the hospital to rearrange the appointment and says if I've heard nothing by next week to call her about it.


----------



## 3outnumbered

Had my final midwife appointment this morning before induction tomorrow.

She did a 3rd sweep, said it was so much different than last time, baby fully engaged (hence walking like a cowboy), 3cm dialated, waters intact still but ready to go. 

she said baby has hair (i cried at that point). she said if that sweep didnt work dinamite was needed to get this baby out! lol.

she seemed really optimistic but said if i do get induced tomorrow only one gel would be needed or try them just to break my waters.

so ready to meet this baby now. xx


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck to all those nearly there & congratulations to all the new mummies, I've finally worked out how to post pictures (although not how to reduce their size sorry) so here are a couple of my little one.

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg127/lisam119/153_zpsb604d32e.jpg

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg127/lisam119/133_zps76b171c3.jpg

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg127/lisam119/167_zps32c52ae5.jpg


----------



## mrswichman

So very adorable :D


----------



## shelleyanddan

Shes so beautiful!! And i love the nane Isla too xo


----------



## girl friday

She's beautiful Lisa! 

xx


----------



## BoBo14

Hi
Congrats to all those lovely babies already here. Love the elephant sleep suit (we have it too!!) think owls and elephants are in fashion at the mo:)

I had Isabella Ann on 3/10/12 weighing 7lb15oz. She arrived 3 weeks early due to problems with my blood pressure. After 10 days in nicu (congenital pneumonia) we finally got home yesterday:happydance:

Wishing all those other October ladies a happy and healthy last few weeks x


----------



## 3outnumbered

So booked in for my induction this morning!

And the hospital has no beds!

so sitting here at home wasting the day!

Knew this would happen!

:growlmad:


----------



## 1979mummy

3outnumbered said:


> So booked in for my induction this morning!
> 
> And the hospital has no beds!
> 
> so sitting here at home wasting the day!
> 
> Knew this would happen!
> 
> :growlmad:

That's rubbish!!! :wacko:

You must feel so angry!!!

Any chance of baby coming naturally instead?


----------



## tashyluv

3outnumbered said:


> So booked in for my induction this morning!
> 
> And the hospital has no beds!
> 
> so sitting here at home wasting the day!
> 
> Knew this would happen!
> 
> :growlmad:

oh no, after all that waiting and your still waiting, I would be so peed off!

Well it just seems i have come to a stand still, nothings happening, I think im having braxton hicks definite tightenings and the odd period pain but, I just feel lost and fed up. Everyones phoning and visiting me, "ooh you cant go this weekend" "oh please have the baby before this date" ...zip it!!! lol

I don't think I can stand and do hip gyrations in front of the t.v no more, my legs ache!!!:haha:


----------



## 3outnumbered

They called about half and hour ago and said come in at 2pm. so went for a walk to local shops with the kids, got stuck half way around the shop with strong contractions, OH had to come with the car and get us!

will go in at 2pm and see what they say. hope they have beds then. xxx


----------



## girl friday

Ooh, fingers crossed! If you are in labour they'll have to see you (or advise you to go elsewhere).

xx

Congratulations Bobo, glad you are home now!

xx

I was awake in the night with BHs/mild contractions, nothing today though. I definitely feel like baby is lower since yesterday (was 4/5 palpable yesterday).

xx


----------



## shelleyanddan

3outnumbered said:


> They called about half and hour ago and said come in at 2pm. so went for a walk to local shops with the kids, got stuck half way around the shop with strong contractions, OH had to come with the car and get us!
> 
> will go in at 2pm and see what they say. hope they have beds then. xxx



Awesome news hun!! Hopefully u are progressing and it will make the whole process so much easier!!! Good luck x x


----------



## tashyluv

How is everyone today? xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think maybe no updates yet means ppl are at the hospital having babies :)
Thinking positive here !!! :)


----------



## mellllly

All good here!! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Islander

the top of my bump is really hard and sore today :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

Elyssa Mae was born on 11 Oct at 14:19 

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0577.jpg 

I'm no good at writing things up so I have written my labour in time format :) ...
10/10/12
Throughout AM - loosing plug
21:00	Crampyness and back ache
22:00 Contractions noticeable every 7 minutes
11/11/12
00:30	Contracting 7minutes apart lasting 45 seconds
03:00	Contracting 4  5 minutes apart for 45 seconds
03:00  05:00 Sleep
05:00 Contractions kick up a few notches, 3 in 10 minutes. This time taken as start of labour
09:20 Midwife appointment  4-5 cm dilated, already in active labour, told to go up hospital either now or in my own time
11:00	Got to hospital. Contractions were in my back, really painful lower back pain, hardly any tummy pain. Couldnt even feel contractions on tummy when midwife told me I was having one and to let it pass. Baby was determined as OP Back to Back by both my midwife and the midwives at hospital. Had bloody show whilst in hospital. Used Entonox for a few of the contractions whilst the pain was in my back. But really didn't find it did any more than just breathing, so gave it up and carried on natural.
13:45 Got over whelming feeling, body started to push by itself, no way to breathe through it. Midwife checked and Cervix was 8/9 cm dilated but very stretchy, got written on notes as fully dilated.
13:50	Started pushing alongside my body
13:55 Waters popped. 
14:19	Elyssa Born

1st stage of Labour 8 hrs 45 mins
2nd Stage of Labour 34 minutes
Total 9hrs 19 minutes
Elyssa arrives 24 minutes after waters broke


----------



## tashyluv

Mrs.B. said:


> Elyssa Mae was born on 11 Oct at 14:19
> 
> https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0577.jpg
> 
> I'm no good at writing things up so I have written my labour in time format :) ...
> 10/10/12
> Throughout AM - loosing plug
> 21:00	Crampyness and back ache
> 22:00 Contractions noticeable every 7 minutes
> 11/11/12
> 00:30	Contracting 7minutes apart lasting 45 seconds
> 03:00	Contracting 4  5 minutes apart for 45 seconds
> 03:00  05:00 Sleep
> 05:00 Contractions kick up a few notches, 3 in 10 minutes. This time taken as start of labour
> 09:20 Midwife appointment  4-5 cm dilated, already in active labour, told to go up hospital either now or in my own time
> 11:00	Got to hospital. Contractions were in my back, really painful lower back pain, hardly any tummy pain. Couldnt even feel contractions on tummy when midwife told me I was having one and to let it pass. Baby was determined as OP Back to Back by both my midwife and the midwives at hospital. Had bloody show whilst in hospital. Used Entonox for a few of the contractions whilst the pain was in my back. But really didn't find it did any more than just breathing, so gave it up and carried on natural.
> 13:45 Got over whelming feeling, body started to push by itself, no way to breathe through it. Midwife checked and Cervix was 8/9 cm dilated but very stretchy, got written on notes as fully dilated.
> 13:50	Started pushing alongside my body
> 13:55 Waters popped.
> 14:19	Elyssa Born
> 
> 1st stage of Labour 8 hrs 45 mins
> 2nd Stage of Labour 34 minutes
> Total 9hrs 19 minutes
> Elyssa arrives 24 minutes after waters broke

Congratulations shes adorable xxx


----------



## tashyluv

Im just feeling pretty crampy today, I get stomach tightenings quite regularly but, not timeable and only with a mild crampy feeling. Nothing exciting yet! xx


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations Mrs B!

My MW has been in touch, I see the consultant on Friday at 9am, this is to discuss induction options, if I have a sweep who will do it, etc. I have to get him to write everything down in my notes (nothing was written last time I saw him).

I hope I get an induction date at this appointment, I'm getting so tired and uncomfortable, I keep having the odd cramp/BH/twinge and it's getting harder to do anything!


----------



## urchin

Ashley, LilOopsie, Lisa and MrsB - gorgous pics of your wee girlies <3

Bobo - congratulations on your new arrival and on getting out of the hospital: we only had 3 days on ICU and that was more than enough for me! Enjoy being at home, it's soooo much better without the bleeps and bings and wahhhhhhhs!

|Everyone else - keep on in there, soon be time xxx


----------



## 3outnumbered

have had my baby wil update later today with pic.


:baby:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I just knew we'd get some baby birth announcements soon!
Congrats 3outnumbered!


----------



## 3outnumbered

So went in to be induced at 2pm saturday, but was already contracting, midwife checked me at 2.30pm, accidently broke my waters said i was 4cm. Then it just zoomed, they never had a bed on delivery suite till 4pm, so had to breath through till they found a bed 4 me. By 5.45pm i was ready to push, 10mins later his head was out but shoulder got stuck all hell broke loose, lots of screaming, crying and fainting, baby Caleb was born 5.58pm weighing 9lbs 8oz, 59cms long, needing oxygen and heating 4 the shock but doing well. X x
 



Attached Files:







980.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## urchin

congratulations 3Out! and welcome baby Caleb, you're gorgeous xxx


----------



## carlyjade86

Congrats girls on ur new arrivals! Such a bunch of beauties!! So jealous....


I'm still a carrier pod for my little Elsie... I think she's gonna hang on til Xmas if I'm honest...

Hope u are all feeling ok and enjoying ur new bundles... Über jealous. Hehe


----------



## LaraB

Sorry it's taken me SO long to update. Went in on Saturday 6th to be induced at 5pm because I still hadn't gone into labour after waters breaking on the Friday afternoon. At 9pm contractions started, 10pm was in agony but only 2cm but I really felt like I had to push so she checked again at 10.30pm and was 8cm!! So was rushed down the corridor to labour ward. I don't remember any of my labour from 2cm onwards due to the amazing gas & air.. but after 11 minutes of pushing Isla was born at 00.01am on Sunday 7th October. She weighed 6 pounds 6 ounces. The whole labour was 3hours 1 minute.. and they say that your first is the fastest!

Here are some pictures of our little munchkin, she is perfect I'm in love <3

Haven't had a chance to catch up on who's still pregnant and who's had their bubbas, will do when I get the time! Congrats to those who have had and good luck to those who haven't :)
 



Attached Files:







WP_000726.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 7









WP_000727.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6









i4.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6









i2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 6









i3.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## shelleyanddan

Hi ladies, congrats agian to all the new mummies, seeing all the little ones is making my uterus contract hahahahaha. I had a bit of an issue with high BP at my last appointment on Thursday (150/95) after having slightly high since 16 weeks.. Doctor kept me in fetal monitoring to have it checked for 4 hours.. it came down almost straight away so they let me go but prior to this, Doctor was discussing induction with me and said if the BP stayed up and the bloods came back positive for pre E they would induce me last weekend.. so luckily I got home intact! I am really hoping for labour to start naturally...

Anyway I have another appt this Thursday and I am noticing my feet and hands are swelling slightly and I have a feeling that after this appt they will want to induce me.. So I have 2 and a half days to go into labour naturally!! I am drinking RLT and taking EPO and I feel like it's working, my braxton hicks are increasing in intensity especially of an evening.. I was actaully timing at 4:00 this morning and they were 10 mins apart but i fell asleep & woke up they were gone... lol sorry for long rant!! just wanted to vent about my concern with being induced..


----------



## 1979mummy

LaraB said:


> Sorry it's taken me SO long to update. Went in on Saturday 6th to be induced at 5pm because I still hadn't gone into labour after waters breaking on the Friday afternoon. At 9pm contractions started, 10pm was in agony but only 2cm but I really felt like I had to push so she checked again at 10.30pm and was 8cm!! So was rushed down the corridor to labour ward. I don't remember any of my labour from 2cm onwards due to the amazing gas & air.. but after 11 minutes of pushing Isla was born at 00.01am on Sunday 7th October. She weighed 6 pounds 6 ounces. The whole labour was 3hours 1 minute.. and they say that your first is the fastest!
> 
> Here are some pictures of our little munchkin, she is perfect I'm in love <3
> 
> Haven't had a chance to catch up on who's still pregnant and who's had their bubbas, will do when I get the time! Congrats to those who have had and good luck to those who haven't :)

Congratulations LaraB!!!!! What gorgeous photos! And what a short labour!!! :hugs:

I am still waiting for my little one to make an appearance...


----------



## ourturnnext

Hi ladies, my baby Molly made her appearance at 6.45am on Saturday 13th October, 6lb 12oz of pure perfection! Still in hospital but hoping to go home today. Will upload pics and birth details when we're home and settled. Congrats to all the new mummies and sending lots of labour dust to those still waiting xxxx


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations Lara, 3outnumbered and ourturnnext!

No sign of anything here. My mum got back off holiday yesterday and her first words to me were "any twinges? Any signs of baby?" like I wouldn't have told them!!! She did this last time and considering she is on call to look after my DS, surely she doesn't think I won't tell her!?!?


----------



## 1979mummy

Well, for the past few days I have been desperately hoping that I have had signs of labour coming! As I am sure many of you have. :thumbup:

Yesterday evening I had contractions for a few hours, about every half hour. They carried on when I had a bath and when I went to bed. Sooooo excited!!!
This morning I have been to the toilet, like I really had to go - it wasn't waiting!!! TMI!!! I know! Also felt really sick this morning. Crazy how excited I can be about such horrible symptoms! :dohh:

No show, contractions (or BH) not getting any stronger. But, does all of this mean that it may happen soon?! Am 39+1 and just hope that this one comes on her own, after being induced last time and it was horrible! Totally worth it though! :winkwink:

Our house is clean, legs are shaved, hair is done . . . all ready!!!


----------



## tashyluv

@1979 hopefully things progress for you. I just want some pains or signs so I can officially get myself ready too. Im excited but also doubtful anythings gonna happen now:shrug:

With my 1st i went into labour on my due date and had her at 1.22am the next day. I simply woke up contracting in the morning, so I think I just keep expecting it to happen like that

I have a app with the midwife tommorrow to book an induction and I will also be having a 2nd sweep so hopefully I am given enough time for that to work before the induction whenever it is.

Plus my MIL of upsetting me because everytime the word "induction" comes up she says "oh we want to stay away from that, that increases you chance of c-section" I wish she would stop going on about it. Im the type of person "I will cross that bridge when I come to it" I know that things can suddenly change (any pregnancy can) but i don't see why she has to mention it nearly everyday to me, just because she had one. I would rather just take each day as it comes

Anyway fingers crossed this sweep works


----------



## LilOopsy

Jolann said:


> :happydance: LilOopsy - I see your in Birmingham, me too and I have a c section booked for 12th, so I'll see you there :happydance:

Hehe I beat you to it ;) How did your section go? Got pics of bubba? 


3outnumbered said:


> have had my baby wil update later today with pic.
> 
> 
> :baby:


Huge congrats... Super cuuuuute!


Big gratz to all the other ladies who have announced this week. I would have responded sooner but this being a mum thing is time consuming lol! In between being peed on and BF time is short haha!


How all all of you that are left doing? Hope to see some more announcements soon :D


----------



## dizzydoll

Congrats to all the new mummies!! I've been really bad at keeping up with bnb lately, gone into a bit of a hibernation mode!! Cannot wait to meet my baby but feels like it's never gonna happen! :( I know I've still got a week til I'm due but I've been really uncomfortable and sore the past week or so I just want it over with lol


----------



## mellllly

Congratulations on all the babies :)


----------



## girl friday

My bump feels lower, though doesn't look noticeably lower. I keep having cleaning and sorting frenzies - today it's mine and DH's wardrobes, all our old/worn clothes have gone! Next job will be the fridge and kitchen cupboards (another day this week). 

I'm up to date with all washing and ironing too.

I am still getting irregular BHs in an evening, but nothing in the daytime. I am feeling big and fed up now and am ready for labour!

Had my whooping cough and flu jab today, no side effects yet! Lost a crown at the weekend so waiting to see if I can get into the dentist this week, ideally tomorrow, otherwise I think it'll be January.


----------



## 1979mummy

tashyluv said:


> @1979 hopefully things progress for you. I just want some pains or signs so I can officially get myself ready too. Im excited but also doubtful anythings gonna happen now:shrug:
> 
> With my 1st i went into labour on my due date and had her at 1.22am the next day. I simply woke up contracting in the morning, so I think I just keep expecting it to happen like that
> 
> I have a app with the midwife tommorrow to book an induction and I will also be having a 2nd sweep so hopefully I am given enough time for that to work before the induction whenever it is.
> 
> Plus my MIL of upsetting me because everytime the word "induction" comes up she says "oh we want to stay away from that, that increases you chance of c-section" I wish she would stop going on about it. Im the type of person "I will cross that bridge when I come to it" I know that things can suddenly change (any pregnancy can) but i don't see why she has to mention it nearly everyday to me, just because she had one. I would rather just take each day as it comes
> 
> Anyway fingers crossed this sweep works


Good luck with the sweep. x
Induction isn't that bad - you get your baby at the end of it! :flower: I would ignore other people on that subject!
Sending contraction vibes your way . . .
Mine are on and off, not v painful. I actually want to be in pain!!!!!! xxx


----------



## 1979mummy

dizzydoll said:


> Congrats to all the new mummies!! I've been really bad at keeping up with bnb lately, gone into a bit of a hibernation mode!! Cannot wait to meet my baby but feels like it's never gonna happen! :( I know I've still got a week til I'm due but I've been really uncomfortable and sore the past week or so I just want it over with lol

Just under a week for me too. Was hoping that she would come early, but not looking that way now. Good luck! Hope contractions come your way soon. x


----------



## tashyluv

1979mummy said:


> tashyluv said:
> 
> 
> @1979 hopefully things progress for you. I just want some pains or signs so I can officially get myself ready too. Im excited but also doubtful anythings gonna happen now:shrug:
> 
> With my 1st i went into labour on my due date and had her at 1.22am the next day. I simply woke up contracting in the morning, so I think I just keep expecting it to happen like that
> 
> I have a app with the midwife tommorrow to book an induction and I will also be having a 2nd sweep so hopefully I am given enough time for that to work before the induction whenever it is.
> 
> Plus my MIL of upsetting me because everytime the word "induction" comes up she says "oh we want to stay away from that, that increases you chance of c-section" I wish she would stop going on about it. Im the type of person "I will cross that bridge when I come to it" I know that things can suddenly change (any pregnancy can) but i don't see why she has to mention it nearly everyday to me, just because she had one. I would rather just take each day as it comes
> 
> Anyway fingers crossed this sweep works
> 
> 
> Good luck with the sweep. x
> Induction isn't that bad - you get your baby at the end of it! :flower: I would ignore other people on that subject!
> Sending contraction vibes your way . . .
> Mine are on and off, not v painful. I actually want to be in pain!!!!!! xxxClick to expand...

Thanks, im so excited for this sweep tommorrow im going to be on my best behaviour! lol. I want pain too...bring it on, crazy isn't it? xxx


----------



## shelleyanddan

dizzydoll said:


> Congrats to all the new mummies!! I've been really bad at keeping up with bnb lately, gone into a bit of a hibernation mode!! Cannot wait to meet my baby but feels like it's never gonna happen! :( I know I've still got a week til I'm due but I've been really uncomfortable and sore the past week or so I just want it over with lol

I feel the same dizzydoll im ready nowww!! Im symptom spotting like a mad woman.. and im getting bh every evening a couple of times they hav become regular then gone away... aahhhhhh :(


----------



## urchin

Welcome to the world to the new arrivals and big congratulations to their mummies xxx


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Forgot about this thread!

Baby boy is here! He was born September 24... 19 days early via csection


----------



## urchin

congratulations ersgirl xxx


----------



## nicoley

So I am off to a ultrasound tomorrow..I am 39 weeks and babe is measuring 41 cm..so midwife is wanting to check size an position...if all all good there she will check and do a stretch and sweep next Thursday...I am guessing if little man is measuring large they will want to get things rolling sooner?? No idea!!


----------



## elle4

Urgh!! Fed up of symptom spotting now. Been having cramping past few days but can get to sleep apart from last night i kept waking up with some. Really thought that was it. Got a S&S booked for friday but not looking forward to it but if it helps baby on their way. 

Told OH he can take me out tonight for tea. See if that gives the baby a nudge. We have been avoiding anything incase i go into labour. Our son is getting impatient too keeps saying 'Come on baby!'


----------



## jasminep0489

Had my lil guy oct. 12. 8lbs. 2 oz. 5 days early by vb induction. Congratulations to the other new moms and Good luck to the rest for quick, easy labors!


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations ersurgeongirl and Jasmine!

Nothing seems to be happening here. We live right by a football ground and there is a massive local derby on Friday night. It'd be VERY difficult for baby sitters to get to us and for us to get out at full time so if it's going to happen naturally, that'll probably be when we need to leave the house!!


----------



## urchin

congratulations Jasmine - what have you called him?


----------



## tashyluv

Ersurgeongirl said:


> Forgot about this thread!
> 
> Baby boy is here! He was born September 24... 19 days early via csection

congratulations xxx


----------



## tashyluv

jasminep0489 said:


> Had my lil guy oct. 12. 8lbs. 2 oz. 5 days early by vb induction. Congratulations to the other new moms and Good luck to the rest for quick, easy labors!

congratulations hun xx


----------



## tashyluv

Well had an appt at hospital with midwife, for a sweep and to discuss induction. There was a student there also, I was a bit worried she was gonna do a sweep so I mentioned to the midwife that I needed a really good one! haha I think the midwife decided do do it herself. Poor student, she was probably just trying to build up her port folio or something, I actually welcome students, but this time, im sorry lol (I didn't say anything though)

Anyway STILL only 1cm, she said baby is in a good postiion though.

And....dun dun duuuuuun I have an induction booked for saturday at 2.30pm. I really hope baby comes before then on her own but.....there is an end in sight at least! xxx


----------



## Fizzoid

girl friday said:


> We live right by a football ground and there is a massive local derby on Friday night.

Up the Owls! ;)


----------



## 1979mummy

tashyluv said:


> Well had an appt at hospital with midwife, for a sweep and to discuss induction. There was a student there also, I was a bit worried she was gonna do a sweep so I mentioned to the midwife that I needed a really good one! haha I think the midwife decided do do it herself. Poor student, she was probably just trying to build up her port folio or something, I actually welcome students, but this time, im sorry lol (I didn't say anything though)
> 
> Anyway STILL only 1cm, she said baby is in a good postiion though.
> 
> And....dun dun duuuuuun I have an induction booked for saturday at 2.30pm. I really hope baby comes before then on her own but.....there is an end in sight at least! xxx

Wow! That's exciting!!! Hope baby comes naturally, but if not at least you know that definitely this week your baby is coming!!! x :happydance:

I am still having Braxton Hicks, often regular but not a lot more!!! Baby feels so low down that I am sure she will fall out soon!!!

Come on babies!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS TO NEW MUMMIES!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carlyjade86

Congratulations to the latest new mummies!!! 

Well as some of u may know, I had a false alarm last night... Boo :( nothing to report today apart from the occasional stabbing pain up my falula?! Dunno WhAT that is about?!?! Hurts tho!! When baby moves I also get a shooting pain that goes right down the centre of my leg... Dunno what that is about either! Lol. 

Drs receptionist balls'd up so I haven seen my midwife this week like I was supposed to. I have to go next Tuesday in which I'll be only 2 days away from my EDD so I've got no chance of having any sort of interference prior to that... 

Hair appointment booked for next Tuesday too so she can happily stay put til mammy is all blond and prettified again! Providing she stops makin me cry out in pain from the number she is doin on my insides :(


----------



## urchin

yaaay tashy - the end is in sight! Hope baby comes before you need induced, but if not at least you will have your baby by the end of the weekend :thumbup:

cj - hang on in there chikkie, soon be your turn :hugs:


----------



## Islander

I have posted in my is this it thread but baby ella raine was born on the 16th at 4.23am by emergency section after getting stuck after 22 hours in labour!she weighed 8lbs9 and we are all doing well. Will post more when I get home


----------



## urchin

Congratulations islander and welcome to the world baby ella xxx


----------



## cheshire

Congratulations to all the new mums. I am ticking by. Baby has fully dropped and almost fully engaged. So now it's the waiting ho-hum.


----------



## shelleyanddan

Congrats Islander!! thats 3 with same due date as me who have had their babies already come on little girl!!!! :)


----------



## carlyjade86

Congrats islander!!! And hello baby Ella!

One week till baby is due for me... So I'm gonna eat my arse off til then :D


----------



## girl friday

Congrats Islander!

1 week for me too CJ!


----------



## carlyjade86

The race is on Friday!! Lol. I've gone past expectin her to come early now... And FairPlay I slept a lot better for it last night! Even going to start makin plans again I think lol


----------



## tashyluv

Well I think yesterdays sweep might have done something good because I think I am having a show this morning, woop, woop!

Im so happy to have some sort of sign!

Watch this space! xxx


----------



## 1979mummy

tashyluv said:


> Well I think yesterdays sweep might have done something good because I think I am having a show this morning, woop, woop!
> 
> Im so happy to have some sort of sign!
> 
> Watch this space! xxx

Yippee!!!!

Glad something has happened. :flower:

Good luck!!!
Am sure I will still be sat here having random contractions way past my due date on Monday!!! xxx


----------



## urchin

Oooo exciting tashy - keep us posted xxx


----------



## girl friday

I think my DH is going to love "nesting" by the end of this pregnancy! Not only has the house been vacuumed 2-3 times a day for the past month, but I've thoroughly cleaned the house, reorganised our bedroom furniture, sorted through our clothes, I'm on top of the washing and ironing and today I've cleaned and reorganised all the kitchen cupboards. Food cupboards all have labels on the inside, so whoever looks after DS can find what they need quickly and the fridge and freezer have been cleaned/defrosted and reorganised into easy to find orders.

It's a good job DS still has a long afternoon nap!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats again all the new mommies :) islander, we have the same taste in names :) Ella is my girls name as well. :)


----------



## tashyluv

Congratulations islander xx


----------



## tashyluv

Well apart from a bit of plug and cramping....nothing. I know I have my induction tommorrow, I should be happy, I am but in a way I am gutted......does that make sense? Im still holding on to this day and a half I have left hoping something will happen

Im sure I will be ok when everything gets moving but just gutted I didn't start on my own. On the plus side it will be the weekend so hubby wont have to rush out of work and granny will be over in time to watch kids, everything will work in fine.

never mind, hopefully Sunday, our family will be complete!!! xxx


----------



## shelleyanddan

Sorry to hear this tashy, there is still a chance bubba could come naturally i have read heaps of threads about babies coming the night before or day of planned inductions! Fingers crossed! But if not, it will all be fine and baby will b in your arms before u know it :) thinking of u!! Good luck xx


----------



## carlyjade86

Aww tashy don't be gutted. At least u know u'r gonna have ur baby soon! Exciting times :)


----------



## Fizzoid

No, don't be gutted. I know my OH is so desperate to give birth and see our little one, she'd certainly take an induction right now if it was offered to her


----------



## jasminep0489

urchin said:


> congratulations Jasmine - what have you called him?

Elijah Michael :)


----------



## girl friday

I saw the consultant again today. I was offered a sweep today, but wasn't expecting it and don't feel ready so said no. I'm booked in for one on Wednesday and next Friday instead. 

Got an induction date for 41+6 (8 years since mine and DH's first date!) though the consultant said she'd be surprised if I need it. She said this baby feels smaller than DS. I guess the end is really in sight!

I managed to get some answers for what went wrong during labour with DS too, it's made thing a lot clearer.


----------



## carlyjade86

I love the name Elijah! It has the same meaning as Elliot :) 

End is in sight for u Friday! Yay! I'm not seeing anyone until Tuesday afternoon so I guess that's wen they'll discuss tatics... It's my dads bday today and my nephews Monday. I've always said it will be Sod's law if baby comes on the Sunday... We shall see!!


----------



## urchin

jasminep0489 said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> congratulations Jasmine - what have you called him?
> 
> Elijah Michael :)Click to expand...

lovely name you've picked there for your wee man xxx


----------



## elle4

My team yellow became team pink!!:cloud9:


----------



## carlyjade86

Congrats Ellie! Yay for pink!!


----------



## urchin

congratulations ellie - what have you called her?


----------



## Lisa92881

Congrats Elle!! :hugs:


----------



## 1979mummy

Congratulations Ellie!!!

Also, good luck /congrats to those ladies in labour this weekend. :flower:

My due date tomorrow, loads of Braxton Hicks, upset tummy yesterday and so much presure down there it's untrue! But no baby yet ... just had another bath with clary sage oil, been walking loads today, hot curry last night, hot chilli tonight and a horror film! Come on little girl - we can't wait to see you!!!:kiss:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Congratulations to all you October mums so far!!!


----------



## carlyjade86

I had a curry last night... Couldn't bare to go hotter than a Saag tho, which is slightly hotter than my usual korma! Lol. Ate a whole pineapple and have ruined my tongue as a result. Lost my plug last night, or was it the night before? My days seem to merge together now :s and I've spent today cleaning and crying all at the same time... It's gotta be time soon surely!


----------



## urchin

fingers crossed for you cj - sounds like things are imminent :dance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats on the baby girl Elle :)


----------



## elle4

Thank you everyone! She is called Ava. Will post a that was it thread when we are all settled. Her Big Brother is completely smitten with her :) 

I was adamant that the stretch and sweep wouldnt work


----------



## 1979mummy

carlyjade86 said:


> I had a curry last night... Couldn't bare to go hotter than a Saag tho, which is slightly hotter than my usual korma! Lol. Ate a whole pineapple and have ruined my tongue as a result. Lost my plug last night, or was it the night before? My days seem to merge together now :s and I've spent today cleaning and crying all at the same time... It's gotta be time soon surely!

Good luck CJ! :thumbup:

Sounds like it will happen soon!!!! :happydance:

Hope you are feeling ok today. xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats to all the new mummies xx


----------



## Fizzoid

carlyjade86 said:


> I had a curry last night... Couldn't bare to go hotter than a Saag tho, which is slightly hotter than my usual korma! Lol. Ate a whole pineapple and have ruined my tongue as a result. Lost my plug last night, or was it the night before? My days seem to merge together now :s and I've spent today cleaning and crying all at the same time... It's gotta be time soon surely!

We started off with a Tikka, then on to a Jalfrezi and have an extra hot Tikka lined up for tonight as well as more pineapple. I think little one is far to happy where she is at the moment. We're having no signs whatsoever...


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations Elle!

Ooh, fingers crossed CJ, it all sounds promising!

I was having regular pains (every 10 mins) last night while watching TV, we went to bed and they intensified, lasting another 30 minutes or so, but then they stopped. Got nothing today.


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks girls. I'm still waiting tho... No signs yet! Got midwife tomoro so I intend to cry until she agrees to sweep me! I feel like I've definitely dropped as I got a fold of skin that I didn't have before... Heart burn is still horrific tho. Hope u all r doing ok and hangin in there! Xx


----------



## shelleyanddan

Cj my bubba has dropped & head fully engaged but i still have bad heartburn .. aparently it only eases off for some lucky ones! ;) x


----------



## Hopingitwill

I am on medication for second time due to heartburn and acid. Has been a godsend as I was having to eat gavisvon tablets like sweets and was regularly waking me up during the night! Just another inconvenience of these last stages of pregnancy along with lack of sleep, constantly needing to per, waddling around with various aches and pains. Due on say but they have mentioned inducing me due to high bp and big baby. Am I. Hospital tomorrow do will hopefully get a date.... The thought of another possible 2.5 weeks wait is terrifying!


----------



## annabelle29

Congrats to all the new mamas! Can't wait to hear about the rest soon.

My little Audrey showed up on 10/11/12 at 5:41am. 7.1 lbs and 19 1/2 inches long. Painful contractions started at 11pm, then bloody show shortly afterwards. I labored for several hours at home with pacing my house and using our jetted tub, which helped a bit. Got to hospital at 3am and was dilated to a 7, so continued with my all natural plan and delivered her on all fours (crazy position but helpful) after about 20 minutes of pushing. Have to say transition contractions were more painful than pushing. It was more of a relief to push and an amazing experience. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations Annabelle, what a cutie!


----------



## 1979mummy

Congratulations Annabelle!!! :happydance:


----------



## tashyluv

Baby Jazmine Love Kelly entered the world on october the 21st at 6.20 am weighing 7lb 11 and a half oz.

Will update later with birth story in announcements but lets just say, Daddy just managed to get there 6 minutes before I gave birth as he was sent home. Im telling you I clenched those butt cheeks!!! All the time I was moaning about being late, and then the next minute im trying to hold her in haha! x

Feeling well xx


----------



## urchin

congratulations annabelle and tashy - audrey and jazmine are utterly gorgeous <3 <3


----------



## 1979mummy

tashyluv said:


> Baby Jazmine Love Kelly entered the world on october the 21st at 6.20 am weighing 7lb 11 and a half oz.
> 
> Will update later with birth story in announcements but lets just say, Daddy just managed to get there 6 minutes before I gave birth as he was sent home. Im telling you I clenched those butt cheeks!!! All the time I was moaning about being late, and then the next minute im trying to hold her in haha! x
> 
> Feeling well xx
> 
> View attachment 501125
> 
> 
> View attachment 501127

##

Congratulations Tashy!!!!! Lovely baby girl with a lovely name! :happydance::flower:


----------



## carlyjade86

Congrats Annabelle and tashy! Beautiful little babies :D 

Well after buying all new bedding yesterday, and havin my hair booked for this morning, I was hoping Sod's law would come into play but nope! Got antenatal later so hope she agrees to doing summit to get the ball rollin. Doubtful tho! I'm havin a November baby I'm sure!


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations Tashy!!!

I'm resigned to having a November baby too, CJ. I keep having cramps and BHs, but nothing comes of it (I'm getting them now)! I am ready for baby to come now, even if there are 1 or 2 bits to sort still!

The nursery furniture finally arrived yesterday. DH built the wardrobe last night, he and my dad are building the change table and cot tonight, then I can move all the clothes, nappies etc into them and we'll be as ready as we can be!


----------



## Fizzoid

girl friday said:


> I'm resigned to having a November baby too, CJ. I keep having cramps and BHs, but nothing comes of it (I'm getting them now)! I am ready for baby to come now, even if there are 1 or 2 bits to sort still!

Us too, my OH isn't even having cramps or BH yet :nope:


----------



## carlyjade86

Well... Baby is still 3/5th engaged. Her head has turned to the optimum "coming out" position BUT she's also got her back to my back! Midwife said it could be worse as she could be on the left side, but luckily she's to the right. Ideally need to turn her tho. 

I'm measuring at 37cms and she's guessing the baby is only going to be 7lbs something. She said she can feel the baby easily so is pretty confident with her guess... Have that all those who said I'm having a 9lb-er!!! 

Wouldn't sweep me today but I'm booked in for next Tuesday. She'll arrange an induction then too which is obviously not what we want ideally so hopefully this little girl gets a wiggle on!! 

Fizzoid, I wouldn't worry too much about twinges. I didn't have any with my first and he came bang on time. I think girls suffer from them more with subsequent babies, but not always. There's still hope for us all! Lol


----------



## Fizzoid

Well, a bit of an update. OH had a midwife appointment today. She has another appointment made for a week on Friday where the MW will attempt a sweep if Maya hasn't made an appearance, and if that doesn't do anything then we'll be booked in for an induction the week after.


----------



## lindsinc

Had my little boy! Dawson Michael arrived at 8:29pm on Oct 16th :) 8lbs 2oz and 22 inches long.
 



Attached Files:







472214_4559402193538_946008692_o.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations lindsi!


----------



## Islander

This is baby Ella Raine - 16th October 8lbs 9oz :D :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







227527_539448915986_492140758_n.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## girl friday

She's a real cutie, Islander!

I saw the MW today, she couldn't do a sweep as she couldn't reach enough of my cervix. She said not to bother going in on Friday as there won't be a big enough change. I'm seeing her next Wednesday and she'll try again then. If she can't do a sweep then, it looks like it'll be induction on 7th November. I can't see this baby coming any other way!

I wonder who out of the October mummies will be the last to have an October baby and who will be the last to have their baby.


----------



## bitethebullet

Wow there's a lot of new babies since I last checked this thread! Congratulations to all you new mums!


----------



## bitethebullet

girl friday said:


> I wonder who out of the October mummies will be the last to have an October baby and who will be the last to have their baby.

I'll be induced on halloween if there's no sign before then!


----------



## mellllly

I am due on halloween so if I go over they prob won't induce me until 42 weeks which would make me mid November!!


----------



## shelleyanddan

i feel like im gona hav a november baby :(


----------



## mellllly

I hope I don't, November is not a good month for my family so I am hoping any day now lol!

Sophie was 2 days late and Leo was 10 days early so you never know!


----------



## Fizzoid

My OH is hoping our little one is born soon so she can dress her up for Halloween :)

Doubt it, but fingers crossed!


----------



## girl friday

November is the only month that we don't have a family birthday on either side, so we reckon November will be our month!


----------



## Hopingitwill

girl friday said:


> She's a real cutie, Islander!
> 
> I saw the MW today, she couldn't do a sweep as she couldn't reach enough of my cervix. She said not to bother going in on Friday as there won't be a big enough change. I'm seeing her next Wednesday and she'll try again then. If she can't do a sweep then, it looks like it'll be induction on 7th November. I can't see this baby coming any other way!
> 
> I wonder who out of the October mummies will be the last to have an October baby and who will be the last to have their baby.

I am same as you- couldn't reach to do sweep. Going to have another attempt on fri as I am in hospital getting blood pressure measured. Congrats to all new mums, they seem to be coming thick and fast!


----------



## mrswichman

Christopher Richard was born Monday October 22nd at 8:56a.m VIA ELCS. He weighed 9lb. 1oz. and is 21.06" long.
First picture is of me at 39w2d morning of elcs.
Second is Christopher right after they gave him to daddy.
Third is Christopher wide eyed 1day old.
Fourth is Christopher and daddy late in the night after feeding.
 



Attached Files:







the morning of the c-section 39w2d.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 37









first picture after c section.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 45









christopher 1day.jpg
File size: 2.7 KB
Views: 42









proud daddy.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 42


----------



## urchin

Big congrats to islander and mrsw- gorgeous pics of gorgeous babies you two xx


----------



## carlyjade86

Aww more new mummies! Congrats!! 

Well here I am at my due date and baby is still tucked up comfortably inside. Hope I'm not waiting much longer!


----------



## 1979mummy

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-1-today-anyone-want-wait-out-me-newpost.html 
Hi CJ. I am 40+3 today, still no real signs!!! The thread above is great for overdue stress!!! Hope today is your day. xxx


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations MrsW!

Happy due date CJ! My little one is still showing no signs of budging either!


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks both! 1979 I will get reading that pronto! 

The most annoying bit is the cleaning... I'm having to do a full house clean daily "just in case". Nothing stays tidy for long with the boys, and the thought of comin home from hosp and havin to do it fills me with dread! So I'll be back on my knees today bleaching the floors before I get my steam mop out... Making sure that all the washing and ironing is empty, again. Might even give myself a bit of a tanning again so I don't look as worn as I feel! Lol. 

How r u both managing to pass time?


----------



## Erised

carlyjade86 said:


> Thanks both! 1979 I will get reading that pronto!
> 
> The most annoying bit is the cleaning... I'm having to do a full house clean daily "just in case". Nothing stays tidy for long with the boys, and the thought of comin home from hosp and havin to do it fills me with dread! So I'll be back on my knees today bleaching the floors before I get my steam mop out... Making sure that all the washing and ironing is empty, again. Might even give myself a bit of a tanning again so I don't look as worn as I feel! Lol.
> 
> How r u both managing to pass time?

You sound more organised than me, I've given up on the cleaning the house thing. I've fully come to terms with the fact that once my contractions start DH & I will have to get up straight away and run around for 2 hours straight to clean. The minute I mop Eleanor will spill milk over the floor, if I put her toys away that's a reason to play with the messiest ones she hasn't had out in weeks, I vacuum and the 'sparkles' (little shiny flowers, stars etc for necklace making) come out and will get walked through the entire house ... I've simply given up. Hoping my contractions start after she's in bed so she won't make a mess again straight away. Definitely the one 'negative' thing about a home birth, the worry of the midwives coming to your house!! Our kitchen table is rendered useless at the moment as well due to the amount of crap on it, but I've spotted a lovely big box behind the table so it can aalllll go in there and be boxed away underneath the table. 

Congrats to all the ladies who have had their little ones! Love seeing all the photos, definitely makes me broody even though I'm happy to stay pregnant forever.


----------



## girl friday

I know exactly what you both mean! I'm trying to keep the house clean and tidy, trying to keep in top of the washing & ironing etc so that we don't have to stress about it as much when LO arrives or rely on other to help get through it all.

I vacuum downstairs several times a day cos of the mess DS makes when playing, eating etc.

I am so ready to have the baby now!


----------



## carlyjade86

Well I had a lazy day instead of cleaning the bathroom as planned... And now my waters have broke! Lol. Wish me luck girls!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

carlyjade86 said:


> Well I had a lazy day instead of cleaning the bathroom as planned... And now my waters have broke! Lol. Wish me luck girls!!

ekkk!!! exciting!!

good luck honey. xx


----------



## 1979mummy

carlyjade86 said:


> Well I had a lazy day instead of cleaning the bathroom as planned... And now my waters have broke! Lol. Wish me luck girls!!

Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Good luck Carly, hope you have an easy labour! x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Gl Carly- I have been admitted today due to protein in urine and blood pressure. Seeing consultant tomorrow to discuss induction. Hope you have a smooth and quick labour.


----------



## Erised

carlyjade86 said:


> Well I had a lazy day instead of cleaning the bathroom as planned... And now my waters have broke! Lol. Wish me luck girls!!

Lazy days before labour are always better than the busy cleaning days that leave you tired! I think you made a brilliant choice ;)

Good luck! Hope you get your cuddles soon =D


----------



## girl friday

Good luck CJ! I'm incredibly jealous though! 

I'm hungry all the time atm. I am constantly eating, having second helpings, finishing off DS's (and sometimes DH's!!!) meals and eating snack foods. I just don't feel full at all! I'm hoping I'm storing up calories and energy for impending labour...


----------



## shelleyanddan

Good luck Carly!!! Im jealous too haha but so happy for u n cant wait to see pics!! Good luck to you too hoping & fingers crossed the induction goes smoothly <3 afm feel like im never going into labour!! Dtd + hot bath + breast pump last night.. got a few contractions & nothing!! :(


----------



## mrswichman

Good lucky Carly :D
Haha that reminds me the morning of my c-section i started contracting...of course couldn't happen little sooner...but all went well.


----------



## Lisa40

Good luck Hoping & carly!

I had high bp & protein & had to be induced too hoping, it was all fairly quick in the end so I hope yours is too :thumbup:
xx


----------



## shelleyanddan

I was almost induced on friday for high bp and protein but there was only .2 protein in urine and they wont induce until .3 but gotta go back monday for 4hrs monitoring & if its still high they gonna induce me. Lost plug this morning so hoping it will happen naturally!!


----------



## mumof1+1

My 11th oct team yellow turned pink on 23rd october ladies :)

Had too many threads and couldn't update them all, still finding them now haha.

Birth story and pics in journal link in signature :) xxx


----------



## carlyjade86

Quickie to let u know Elsie arrived safely @ 08:52 this morning. She's a little battered and bruised from pushing her 9lbs 5oz head outta mammies lady bits so slowly that I am a bit grazed but untorn! Haven't slept at all yet... Feel like I'm hangin out my arse quite literally but should be home by end of today! Going to try n sleep while she is for the 1st time since she arrived - way too nosey! Will update properly with pics later! Thanks for well wishes x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Congrats Carly!!! Hope you have a good sleep! X


----------



## Islander

yay!congrats carly!well done!


----------



## mrswichman

Congrats Carly :D


----------



## tashyluv

Congratulations carly xx


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations Carly and mumof1+1!!

Still no signs of anything here. Going by my LMP, today would have been my due date and I am getting more uncomfortable and fed up. I'm struggling to sleep too - had about 5 hours last night, so I'm currently sat in my pyjamas and it's not even 7:30!


----------



## urchin

Huge congratulations to CJ and mumof1 ... hope you 2 are getting lots of cuddles :cloud9:

hoping, shelly, girlfriday ... keeping it all crossed that you get some action soon xxx


----------



## shelleyanddan

Thanks Urchin how is your little girl going?? Xo


----------



## urchin

She's the best thing ever CJ - am completely blown away by her <3


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks all! Lets get the rest moving now too please!! Lol. 

This breast feeding business is stressing me already... I feel like I'm failing! She seems to want it but just plays with the nipple with her tongue... Can't wait for midwife today and get some reassurance :(

But here she is... I'm so in love! 
https://i1251.photobucket.com/albums/hh546/carlyjade1986/photo-37.jpg


----------



## Islander

hey carly - ella does this too... also the first few days were pretty stressful as she cried for it but wouldnt take it and sometimes she just wouldnt feed, othertimes she would feed for hours on end...i thought i was rubbish and just bound to fail but it does get better and easier. remember if it gets really stressful she will pick up on your stress so leave her for a few mins (i go for a pee and then get some juice lol) and try again...you are doing a great job - try and remember that!and good luck!but i promise it gets easier :) xxx


----------



## Islander

ps - what a cutie!


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks islander. That's so reassuring! I was just shamed by the midwife for not feedin her at least every 3 hrs... But what can u do if she doesn't want it?! She came off me @ 10:40 and hasn't wanted anything since... Not for lack of tryin! Midwife made me feel worse not better... :(


----------



## mrswichman

Aww Carly Christopher did sort of the same thing when I was in the hospital, he would latch for a min and then fall asleep...so he wasn't really eating...and i felt so bad because I couldn't get him to wake up for the life of me to eat a good meal. So now we're home and he was doing the same thing...so I decided to just pump and feed him through a bottle at least this way I know he is eating...


----------



## urchin

she's gorgeypants CJ <3

sorry you're having trouble bf too ... it really isn't easy is it - and it's so hard to get the right kind of help when you need it :(


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks all. I think it's from the pethidine as I remember Elliot sleeping all the time after he was born too. So much so I was determined not to have it again, but I forgot labour hurts and I'm a sis! 
She's still asleep now... She's had people pass her around and she's still out for the count. If she's still like it Tuesday I think I'll get concerned but until then I'm not going to let the nasty midwife make me cry.... Not as if my little lump is wasting away!

How u gettin on now urch? Is it getting any easier?


----------



## Mrs.B.

carlyjade86 said:


> Thanks all. I think it's from the pethidine as I remember Elliot sleeping all the time after he was born too. So much so I was determined not to have it again, but I forgot labour hurts and I'm a sis!
> She's still asleep now... She's had people pass her around and she's still out for the count. If she's still like it Tuesday I think I'll get concerned but until then I'm not going to let the nasty midwife make me cry.... Not as if my little lump is wasting away!
> 
> How u gettin on now urch? Is it getting any easier?

Elyssa is like this and we didnt have any pain relief apart froma few puffs on the Gas&Air... should I be concerned? When she is awake shes alert and screams for her milk but is mostly asleep and wont be woken when she is


----------



## urchin

Aoife was in ICU for 3 days - she had a drip but wasn't being fed AT ALL while she was there ... and was absolutely fine - she lost some weight, but nowhere near the 10% that makes them worry. And she'd put it all back on plus another 11oz by 3 weeks :thumbup:
So please don't worry on account of your midwife - getting born is a big shock to their systems and it can take them a few days to get over it

I found pumping really saved my sanity ... If Elsie will take a bottle, this might get some booby juice into her (we got the medela pump and calma teat, which they have to suck in the same way as a nipple) Even so they get the milk more quickly, so if she can't be bothered to feed for a long time, at least she'll be getting something good down her :thumbup:

It's getting easier for me yes! Still doing the tongue exercises before each feed, and I often have to pop her off during feeds when she forgets the drill and pulls her tongue back again... but I can mostly get her to have a relatively painless feed.

The other big plus is that I don't feel so crap any more - I was starting to feel really frustrated that I couldn;t get it working, and the advice I was getting just really wasn't helping at all


----------



## LilOopsy

Hey Ladies, 

Finally got my laptop fixed so I don't feel so disconnected now. Glad I did because I came back to lots of amazing birth announcements.

:happydance: _HUUUUGE CONGRATS TO YOU ALL!!!_ :happydance:​
I'm hearing you ladies on the BF front... I'm really beginning to struggle as Emelia has become very sicky after feeds which then makes her cry for more moments later. I'm super tired and getting so emotional after the night feeds due to lack of sleep and the cluster feeds. I've been so close to giving up but am determined to BF at least until she has her vaccinations.

For those of you that are still waiting... don't wish your bumps away so quickly lol... I'm still in shock at how quick 3 weeks has passed! It really does speed by once theyre here :wacko:

Will try to check in again soon x Good luck ladies x


----------



## carlyjade86

Well she finally fed at 6:30 for half hr, and had a 10 min top up at 7.30. She's sleeping again now. Wow my nipples r sore! I've had to feed side-lying as that's the only way that's been successful but now she is seeming more alert I may try and attempt another position again. I don't think she's opening her mouth wide enough but I've been so grateful for the times that's she's been feeding that I've just winced thru the pain! Her cheeks have stayed full and she doesn't make slapping Nosies and she takes big long sucks, but a nipple Shield is on my agenda for tomoro! 
I'm scared to try her on bottles yet in case she won't do the both... Tho how I'm going to get thru tonight if she HAS found her appetite I'll never know! 

How is the "most natural thing in the world" so flipping difficult?! Lol.


----------



## cazi77

Carly I could have written your post myself!! Freya didn't latch for more than 2 sucks for the 1st 30 hours then after that she had to be stripped naked to ged her to feed!!

By day 5 my nipples were so sore from poor latch i ended up using nipple shields. This for me transformed breast feeding and by 2 weeks old i started to wean her off the shields and now she is fine.

Keep up the good work you will get there in the end even tho it may not feel like it now!


----------



## urchin

Hugs cj
it's very tough isn't it? Xx


----------



## shelleyanddan

Im getting induced on Wednesday! Yay Haloween :-/ having accupuncture tomorrow in a last minute attempt to go naturally.. but otherwise gotta be at hospital 8am Wednesday :) either way i get to meet my girl!


----------



## urchin

yaaaay Shelley - hope she manages to sneak in before the month is out :thumbup:


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey girls! 
I'm pleased to say my little lady is feeding much better today. Midwife came while I was feeding and she said she's latched lovely, but my nipples r still pretty sore... Boobs like hot rocks today! But once she's on it stops hurting so much. She left me some sachets of that recommended nipple gel stuff but I find Vaseline with aloe Vera is doing better. Didnt get my shield today. I have new found positivity and determination! I'm like a new woman! Haha! 

Aw Shelly that's fab news u have a date. Fingers crossed that she gets a wiggle on before then tho! Xx


----------



## urchin

glad it's getting better for you CJ - hope you are getting lots of newborn snuggles :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls. Alexander David arrived 10/24/12 via csection after 26 hours of labor. I wasn't dilating past 6cm, and his heart rate kept dropping, but he arrived safe and sound and is just perfect. :) Here is a picture from yesterday when we were heading home. 

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1351540784.jpg

Feeling much more human again after being home last night and finally getting some sleep. It is impossible to get any in the hospital, and we were there for 4 nights (pretty much 5 nights since I was in labor overnight the first night). Sorry to hear some of you are having difficulties with BF, it is quite demanding but I am lucky that he has done amazing with it so far. Even the nurses and lactation consultant at the hospital were impressed. I guess he felt bad about scaring us during delivery, so he's making it up to us. :winkwink:

Congratulations to all the others who have had their little angels arrive!!


----------



## Islander

congrats lisa - gorgeous!!


----------



## urchin

well helloooo Alexander :D
he's gorgeous Lisa x


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations Lusa!!!

Well, I'm having semi regular contractions tonight (roughly 5-6 mins apart for last 3 1/2 hours). I'm off to triage when my parents get here to see where I'm at and what the way forward is (cos of my previous C section). I don't think I'll be dilated at all and I think I'll be home again soon! Keep your fingers crossed for me, I want a VBAC!


----------



## shelleyanddan

Good luck Girl hope you get good news at the hosp & this is the start or your vbac!! :)


----------



## girl friday

Well, they are keeping me in. My waters are going and there's maconium in there. I'm not in established labour yet so they are thinking of moving me to a ward when they have finished monitoring me. I've just sent DH home as we only live 10 mins from the hospital and he's been awake almost 24 hours cos of DS. a VBAC isn't an impossible option, but it's looking less likely now.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hope it works out hoe you want girl Friday! Luck!!!


----------



## girl friday

They monitored me all night, I've not progressed at all so am getting a hormone drip and an epidural. The epi is just in case I need a c section again. I don't want me or DH to miss the birth like we did with DS cos I have a GA.


----------



## urchin

oooo exciting - you're gonna have a baby TODAY! :wohoo:


----------



## girl friday

Well, baby reacted badly to the hormone drip and had a Brady. They took me off the drip to let LO recover and put me back on it an hour ago. If baby has another Brady we are off to theatre for a c section.


----------



## urchin

I have no idea what a Brady is - but sending you the best vibes I can find x


----------



## shelleyanddan

I think its bradycardia = low heart rate. Dont quote me ... lol


----------



## girl friday

It is, Shell and has distressed LO. We had another and I'm only 3cms so am waiting for theatre to be free.

xx


----------



## urchin

will be very soon then gf ... you will be holding your LO before october is out!


----------



## shelleyanddan

Good luck girl hopefully quick & easy for you and you have your baby soon! :)


----------



## dizzydoll

Hiya ladies just to update my yellow bump turned out to be a beautiful pink princess**I had her on Friday and only just getting the chance to get online now. On my phone so can't post much but will give proper birth story at some stage*


----------



## girl friday

Congrats Dizzy!

Well I finally had my c section at 10pm. My little boy arrived safe and sound and us a teeny 7lb 3oz, 1lb 2oz lighter than his brother! He still has no name though!

I'm incredibly sore, though I have managed to rest a little. He has only BF once (fir an hour) but has a fantastic latch!


----------



## shelleyanddan

Congratulations Dizzy and Girl Friday :) awesone news & cant wait to see pics !!


Afm - was having contractions since 11:30 last night that started 10 mins apart n came down to 5 mins apart & bbeen having my show since then. Went in for my pre-induction assessment and i am 2cms so dont need the gel!! Now im back at home to try go into labour naturally before they break my waters at 6:30 tomorrow morning! But contractions are now becoming more irregular & further apart but fingers crossed !!!


----------



## urchin

big congratulations Dizzy and GirlFriday ... that's 2 more of us getting lovely snuggles :cloud9:

Shelly - am rooting for you for today, but I think you might end up being the first of the november overspill!


----------



## shelleyanddan

I think so too! But i kinda like the date 1/11/2012 :) time will tell! Xx


----------



## carlyjade86

Congrats dizzy and Friday! 

Shelly that's fab news! Get that baby down and out :D!!! Good luck hun xx


----------



## shelleyanddan

Thank youuu! Ive got 9 and a half hours to get these contractions regular and working before they break my waters in the morning! Looking like we r in for a long night!! Will update soon xox


----------



## Fizzoid

Well, still nothing happening for us. Off to the November thread we go...:wacko:


----------



## urchin

sorry you've missed october fizzoid, but I hear november is a good month for having babies too :thumbup:


----------



## Emerald87

Long time no see ladies. Just wanted to update that my beautiful little girl arrived on Sunday 28th at 6am. 13 hours of labour; induced due to foetal distress noted on CTG the night before. It was touch and go at the end, the doc rushed into the room to intervene (as her HR was baaaaaad) but I found my last ounce of strength and got her out before the doc was needed. Once she was resused, all was well. 8lb 10oz of beauty.

Congrats to everyone else too!!


----------



## 1979mummy

41+2 today. Induction booked for Sat. Want my baby!!!!!!!! Had show and lots of cramping but that's all. Am guessing another November baby ..... 
Congratulations to all of you ladies who made October!!! xxx


----------



## urchin

congratulations Emerald - sorry you got a scare, but glad everything turned out good in the end :hugs:


----------



## shelleyanddan

So my October baby was born on November 1st at 2:59pm after being induced by breaking waters & pictocin drip started at 10:30am so verrry short labour! Did need stitches but didnt really mind coz i had my daughter skin to skin for about 2 hours :) so smitten with her & will post pics when im out of hospital xox


----------



## urchin

Shelley that's fab ... glad she didn't make you wait too long into november :hugs:

have fun momma - lots of lovely snuggles for you xx


----------



## cheshire

Congrats Emerald, glad everything went well in the end. Also congrats Shelley!

Lucas Owen arrived on the 29th bang on time weighing 9Ibs and 53cm long. Only 1 hour and 21 minutes in delivery room so I made it :)


----------



## Fizzoid

Well, we're booked in for an induction on the 7th, so at least the end is in sight :)


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations to the mummies who have had their babies, good luck to those still waiting!

I am home now, feels so good to be back in my own house, with my own little family around me.

Feeding is going well, I think! Eligha's not been weighed since birth as he's not yet 72 hours old, do the MW will come here tomorrow instead. I hope he's not lost too much weight, a woman ended up back on the wards last night cos her LO lost too much. She had a strict 3 hour schedule of feed, supplement and pump and had to stay in doing that for 48 hours. If it didn't work she'd have to reasses what is best for her LO.


----------



## shelleyanddan

Urchin did you say you were having trouble getting Aoife to sleep in her bassinette? Is it ok now? How did you overcome it? We are coming home from hospital today & i can tell Isobel isn't gonna like being put down! Xx


----------



## shelleyanddan

1979mummy said:


> 41+2 today. Induction booked for Sat. Want my baby!!!!!!!! Had show and lots of cramping but that's all. Am guessing another November baby .....
> Congratulations to all of you ladies who made October!!! xxx

All the best with your induction today! (Depending where you are, its Saturday here ! ;) lol)
Hope it all goes well & cant wait to hear news of your LO's arrival x


----------



## urchin

clever boy Lucas - arriving on time for mummy xx

that's good news fizzoid - hopefully LO gets a wriggle on before then, but if not at least you have a light at the end of the tunnel :thumbup:

girl friday - as long as he hasn't lost over 10% of his birthweight they won't be unhappy. If you are managing to feed him when he's hungry, and he is letting you know when he is, then all should be fine :hugs:

hi Shelley - Aoife sleeps perfectly_ on me_ - but not well at all in the moses basket.
Today my Sleepyhead arrived and I'm really hoping to report it went well in the morning.
The plan is to have it in the middle of our bed (which is where the moses basket lives currently) but then I should be able to cuddle her for comfort but not risk rolling onto her - or her wriggling down under the covers.
It has very good reviews and I'm hoping she likes it.

Shes lying in it now chuckling away to herself on the sofa - if she were in the moses basket she would be screaming by now

https://www.sleepyheadwebshop.com/en/products/sleepyhead/sleepyhead-deluxe-pristine-white.html


----------



## 1979mummy

shelleyanddan said:


> 1979mummy said:
> 
> 
> 41+2 today. Induction booked for Sat. Want my baby!!!!!!!! Had show and lots of cramping but that's all. Am guessing another November baby .....
> Congratulations to all of you ladies who made October!!! xxx
> 
> All the best with your induction today! (Depending where you are, its Saturday here ! ;) lol)
> Hope it all goes well & cant wait to hear news of your LO's arrival xClick to expand...

Thanks!!!! 11pm Fri here and no sign yet, so off we go for induction in the morning! Can't wait to finally be able to put on here that I have had my baby!!!!!!!

Hope all is going well with you! x


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey girls! 
Ooh congrats Shelly!!! Can't wait to see pics!! So pleased for u!

Fozzoid - I'm glad u and urOH finally have a date. Fingers crossed baby comes before then :D


Elsie had her first photo shoot today.. She pooped twice on the props, and was so strong she refused to stay in the poses lol. Been sent a sneak preview tho... How cute?? https://i1251.photobucket.com/albums/hh546/carlyjade1986/photo-40.jpg

I was having trouble with Elsie in her Moses basket UNTIL I noticed she likes to snuggle that days muslin square... She slept cwtched up to that from 23:30 til I woke her at 3:30 for a feed. Then went straight down and slept til half 6 and straight back down til 9! Had 2 nights of her sleeping good and I'm sure it's becoz of her muslin squares smell like me!


----------



## carlyjade86

Good luck mummy1979!!! Can't wait For ur update ::D


----------



## girl friday

Hope all went well mummy1979! 
That's a lovely photo CJ! Glad she is sleeping well for you.

Elijah has mixed nights atm, 1 night is good, the next not so. He was weighed today and only lost 4oz so I'm really pleased! He seems to cluster feed after tea and the does his big chunk at the start of the night, which is good for me!

I never told you ladies, but we'd kept the gender a secret from our families, well when he was born, DH put me on handsfree to call my mum and her first word was "Nevermind". We were shocked and told her that was a horrible thing to say! The midwives and everyone in the room with us heard and couldn't believe it! We couldn't believe it!
I don't think she knew she was on speakerphone and how many people heard her, but it really upset us.


----------



## Lisa40

That's awful girl Friday, so sorry your mum was an idiot!! Congratulations by the way & glad all is going well for you.
:hugs:
xx


----------



## shelleyanddan

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o52/internet_that_flies/2012-11-04094936.png

Just after she was born <3

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o52/internet_that_flies/20121101_194346.jpg

Cuddles with Daddy

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o52/internet_that_flies/20121104_091722.jpg


https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o52/internet_that_flies/20121104_182139.jpg


----------



## shelleyanddan

Wow sorry they are so big hehe..
Just wondering, are you ladies who have had your bubbas moving over to "baby club"? is there a thread for october mums (and early november mums! ;)) or maybe we should make one??


----------



## Lisa40

Hi shelly, I've lurked over in baby club a bit but not posted much, I don't think there's any October thread but I've seen a few ladies from here posting in baby club so far :thumbup:
x


----------



## carlyjade86

Oh Friday... I'm sorry about ur mums reaction. That's not very nice at all :( baby boys are amazin - Elliot is still so loving and cwtchy... I'm sure Elsie won't wanna know me by the time she fiNds her feet. Enjoy ur little boy :hugs:

Shelly she's beautiful! Congratulations again hunni!! 

IVe posted oNce in baby club regarding a scar on Elsie's head she has when she was born. I can't see my posting a lot in there to be honest... Once this thread dries up I'll probably be off here until I'm back in TTC! Lol


----------



## flamingpanda

Planning another already Carly? :D

I'm utterly peed off with this now. I want this sweep to work tomorrow. If it doesn't then I think I'll welcome the induction (that I once feared). So sick of people taking bets on dates she'll arrive lol.


----------



## urchin

girl friday said:


> I never told you ladies, but we'd kept the gender a secret from our families, well when he was born, DH put me on handsfree to call my mum and her first word was "Nevermind". We were shocked and told her that was a horrible thing to say! The midwives and everyone in the room with us heard and couldn't believe it! We couldn't believe it!
> I don't think she knew she was on speakerphone and how many people heard her, but it really upset us.

NEVERMIND! NEVERMIND! what a horrid thing to say - your gorgeous wee man isn't some kind of booby prize; I hope she's thoroughly ashamed of herself

Slelley - your little girly is gorgeous - love the daddy shot, but then I have a thing for daddies and tiny daughters <3


----------



## Mrs.B.

girl friday said:


> Hope all went well mummy1979!
> That's a lovely photo CJ! Glad she is sleeping well for you.
> 
> Elijah has mixed nights atm, 1 night is good, the next not so. He was weighed today and only lost 4oz so I'm really pleased! He seems to cluster feed after tea and the does his big chunk at the start of the night, which is good for me!
> 
> I never told you ladies, but we'd kept the gender a secret from our families, well when he was born, DH put me on handsfree to call my mum and her first word was "Nevermind". We were shocked and told her that was a horrible thing to say! The midwives and everyone in the room with us heard and couldn't believe it! We couldn't believe it!
> I don't think she knew she was on speakerphone and how many people heard her, but it really upset us.

I got this responce from my Nan too when we found out... horid isnt it! Hope your ok xx


----------



## carlyjade86

flamingpanda said:


> Planning another already Carly? :D
> 
> I'm utterly peed off with this now. I want this sweep to work tomorrow. If it doesn't then I think I'll welcome the induction (that I once feared). So sick of people taking bets on dates she'll arrive lol.

Maybe... Once I manage to convince myself that pregnancy and labour "wasn't reaaaaaally that bad" lol.

Aw panda! It'll be totally worth the wait! The day before I spent the whole day on my feet cleaning and ironing - I'm sure that helped! Gravity and all that :)


----------



## LarLar

My son Shane Alexander James McIntosh Bell was born on October 12th at 11.27pm weighing 7lbs 2oz :) so 2 days over my due date which was the 10th of October :flow: xx


----------



## Erised

Just a little note to say that I'm still holding out and waiting ;)


----------



## Fizzoid

You're not alone! :)


----------



## shelleyanddan

Awww hopefuly not long now Erised & Fizzoid!! Are there induction dates set??


----------



## Fizzoid

Yeah, 7th. It can't come quick enough either! My OH is a bit depressed, as she thinks she's failed at being able to give birth :(


----------



## urchin

congrats larlar, and a great big boooo to erised an fizz ... cant be log now :hugs:


----------



## flamingpanda

Induction booked for the 10th. :( Had my second sweep today and a bit of blood but I don't feel like it's going to work. I've lost faith in them.

Just feel a bit gutted, I really wanted to go naturally but at the same time I think I'm just ready for it all to be over now. I can't imagine waiting beyond the 10th.


----------



## Fizzoid

My OH feels the same way. She actually refused a sweep though.

Don't worry about it. At the end of the day, you're about to have a little bundle of joy, however that may come about. Certainly, for us, that's the most important thing :)


----------



## Erised

No induction date for me, and I'd refuse one if given. Have already discussed the option of going over 42 weeks with my midwife, and she's happy to go along with it. If I do go past 42 weeks I'll have to go for daily monitoring, but won't be forced into an induction as I'm dealing with everything perfectly well =) 

No sweeps for me either, she did say she could do one come Wednesday but I passed.


----------



## Katia-xO

Good luck to those left to have their bubs! xx


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations LarLar! Hopefully those of you still left won't be waiting too long!

Just had Elijah weighed by the MW (5 day weigh in, though he's nearly 6 days old) and he's already 20 grams above his birth weight! She said they allow 2 weeks for that kind of gain! I'm so proud of my little man, she even commented on what a good feeder he was and how good his latch is cos I latched him on while she was here. :happydance:


----------



## shelleyanddan

Fizzoid said:


> Yeah, 7th. It can't come quick enough either! My OH is a bit depressed, as she thinks she's failed at being able to give birth :(

I felt a little bit like that wen i had to be induced.. but it all goes away once baby is born! <3


----------



## dizzydoll

Finally gotten my hands on the laptop again :)
Hope everyone is enjoying lovely snuggles with their babies and those still waiting I really hope you don't have to wait too much longer!! ~:hugs:

I've written my birth story in the first post of my parenting journal and there's a pic of little miss there too :)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/1349323-dizzy-caoimhe.html


----------



## urchin

that's good going girlf - yaaaay for you!


----------



## urchin

Just read your birth story Dizz, Caoimhe is beautiful <3
That tear sounds a bit hideous, hope they sent you out with something stronger than paracetamol :D


----------



## dizzydoll

Thanks hun :) They did give me strong painkillers for home but only 4days worth so since Friday I've been on paracetamol only. It is quite painful still but manageable :) Its all worth it for Caoimhe :)


----------



## girl friday

Good luck with the induction today, fizzoid!


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi All. 

Sorry i havnt been on for a while to say i have been busy wud b a understatment haha. Bit of a long story but i will update my birth storey later on today. But my YELLOW but turned out to be BLUE and i gave birth via emergancy c-section on 18th October 2012 i had a amazing lil boy weighted in at 9lbs 12.5oz and we names him Joshiem Miah :)

Hope every1 is well x


----------



## urchin

congratulations Ladybug - enjoy your wee man xx


----------



## girl friday

Congratulations Ladybug!

xx


----------



## dizzydoll

congrats ladybug


----------



## shelleyanddan

Fizzoid hoping the induction went well !

And Erised I do hope your baby has arrived!


----------



## Erised

Nope, no baby yet! 10 Days past my due date now and still waiting =)
Think I may ask my midwife to do a sweep tomorrow or Monday if she has time. I turned it down at 41 weeks, but didn't expect to still be going now. Still refusing induction though, it's just not for me.


----------



## shelleyanddan

Have you had any signs? Have you considered alternative therapies? I had acupuncture and started irregular contractions that night then the next day I was 2cms :) hopefully not much longer hun! Are they letting u go over 42 weeks?


----------



## Erised

No signs as of yet ... though have started feeling sick today and have the feeling I may have the 'big clear out' coming my way. 

I haven't looked at alternative therapies, though have tried some of the 'recommended' things of getting started like sex and pineapple cores etc... without any luck of course. 

My midwife has said I can go over 42 weeks, as my blood pressure is still spot on perfect and little one seems just fine. I'll have to go for ECGs at least twice a week to make sure Abigail is still comfortable, and at least 1 scan a week to check my amniotic fluid levels and to make sure my placenta is still functioning properly. Hoping to not make it to 42 weeks though.


----------



## Lisa40

Oh Erised :hugs:

really hope it's not too much longer for you. Best of luck :thumbup:

xx


----------



## shelleyanddan

Good luck Erised fingers crossed Abigail (love her name!) Doesnt keep you waiting too much longer!! X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry to see some of you are still waiting to meet your bubbas!!


----------



## shelleyanddan

Mrs.B. said:


> Sorry to see some of you are still waiting to meet your bubbas!!

Mrs B how old was Elyssa in her newborn photos?


----------



## Mrs.B.

shelleyanddan said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to see some of you are still waiting to meet your bubbas!!
> 
> Mrs B how old was Elyssa in her newborn photos?Click to expand...

3 weeks 6 days, there are a couple more in my journal if you want to see :)


----------



## urchin

oh gosh Erised, I certainly wouldn't want to go over 42 weeks (though I hear you on the induction!) I'd want scanning more than once a week though :thumbup:


----------



## Erised

Hopefully I won't get there, have been having contractions for a few hours now =D


----------



## carlyjade86

Oooh I hope it's lead to something enrised!!! Good luck!!


----------



## girl friday

Good luck erised, hope you have your LO in your arms soon! xx


----------



## urchin

oooo am late to the party - any news this morning Erised?


----------



## Erised

Still going... 
Contractions stayed every 8 to 10 minutes during the day yesterday, really ... getting slightly more intense in the evening. Filled the pool before bed in the hope that I'd be able to get a couple of hours of sleep and wake up to strong contractions. The sleep happened, the strong contractions didn't. 

Managed to sleep from midnight until 3am, staying hooked up to my TENS and waking every 10 minutes to hit the boost button. At 3am I got up and had some bloody show, but by 6am I felt rather tired again and the contractions hadn't gotten any worse, so I went back to bed. Slept again until 7.30am, but noticed everything started the slow down. Between 9 and 11 I only had around 4 contractions, so worried it was all coming to a stop. 

Midwife came over at 11am to check up on me and gave me a sweep in the hope it would speed things up. The sweep brought up lots of bloody mucus plug, but after over a day of contracting I was (am?) still only 2cm with a long cervix. Little lady's head is very low and membranes are bulging over her head, but it's slow progress. Did a doppler scan afterwards to make sure the sweep hadn't caused any distress, and her heart rate dipped to 105 (normally 140 / 145) for over a minute so had to be sent for an ECG. After calling the hospital it was agreed I could be monitored at the midwife clinic instead of hospital. 

Bit of a mad rush packing some stuff in a hospital bag, just in case and dropping Eleanor off at MILs. The 20 minute ECG turned into a 90 minute ECG as the little lady kept going to sleep. She was showing a steady heart rate without drops, but during her naps no movement was registered and her heart rate didn't accelerate either (which apparently, it is supposed to do when awake). After 90 minutes we had 2 nice periods (one 20 minutes and one 30 minutes) of her being awake with lovely acceleration periods where her heart rate would go up to 155 and lots of movement being measured. No more dips in this period at all, so everyone was happy and we were allowed home to continue on our home birth. 

That's where we are now. Contractions have picked up again since the sweep, roughly every 8 minutes again now. Not quite at the intensity as they were last night, and that was only the very start of things pain wise... but it's a start again. The toco managed to pick them up too, so that's good and it isn't just me  

As I didn't have any contractions any more when leaving the house to go for the ECG I had taken off my TENS ... boy did I miss it! So very very glad to be back home and hooked up again. Just hope things will actually speed up soon to get this all over and done with. 

Just in case it doesn't, I'm getting booked in for a scan on Thursday to check my placenta and cord flow.


----------



## urchin

thanks for the update Erised - will keep checking in for news :hugs:


----------



## Islander

good luck erised!!!


----------



## shelleyanddan

Good luck Erised hoping you have your little girl in your arms soon!! :)


----------



## LilOopsy

Good luck Erised :) 

Congrats to all those that have had their bubs since I last checked in. I've been up to my eyes in nappies, puke and crying with a colic baby. 


Anyone else still waiting?


----------



## katealim

Haven't popped in here in quite awhile. Good luck to all those still waiting, (if there are those still waiting) and congrats to all on there new arrivals. I am also up to my eyeballs in puke, nipples and poop! Ain't motherhood grand?


----------



## carlyjade86

Elsie is quite colicy too. Horrible seeing her like that. N exhausting! I'm soooo ready for OH to go bk to work after today too! Just want to get myself in a routine and I can't while he's floating around the place. 

No update from erised? I hope she's got her baba out!


----------



## urchin

I think I'm the only one on here who would rather have their partner at home - me and Aoife love it when Daddy is here too <3


----------



## Islander

so do me and Ella - hate that daddy has to go to work!


----------



## urchin

not just me then :thumbup:


----------



## Islander

how u and aoife doing urchin?


----------



## girl friday

Today was DH's first day back at work. We've really missed him today, only 90 mins till he gets home.


----------



## urchin

yaaaay for the daddies <3

me and aoife are good thanks Islander ...I'm starting to get a bit of a routine together during the day - and have found a way to have a bath!
Just need to get her tongue tie sorted and get feeding working a bit better for us

hows things going with you and ella?


----------



## Islander

so far so good :: ella is doing great and we are getting into a routine. my mum comes over most days to help out as im still a bit sore... actually going to the doc tomorrow as i think i might have an infection in my internal stitches :( but apart from that we are great...im loving being a mummy :) tbh ive also got my sex drive back which is super frustrating!!!cant wait til im a bit more healed so we can get into a more "real life" routine, where i can drive etc


----------



## urchin

I am driving again (as of yesterday) and resumed strumping last week :dance:
Feeling a lot more like me again


----------



## Islander

i cant wait to be me again!


----------



## cheshire

For all those suffering with colic, have you seen the nappy/diaper change method that is supposed to reduce colic? https://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=GB#/watch?v=l9IDpEVkemM 

Mateus suffered really badly with colic so I decided to give this a try with Lucas. Not sure if it's a coincidence but he doesn't have colic, could be that he wouldn't anyway, or it could be that the technique works.


----------



## cheshire

For all those suffering with colic, have you seen the nappy/diaper change method that is supposed to reduce colic? https://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=GB#/watch?v=l9IDpEVkemM 

Mateus suffered really badly with colic so I decided to give this a try with Lucas. Not sure if it's a coincidence but he doesn't have colic, could be that he wouldn't anyway, or it could be that the technique works.


----------



## girl friday

We have some trapped wind/colicy issues here, will def give that a go! Thanks Cheshire.


----------



## carlyjade86

I love that daddy is home, but while he's doing everything I've turned into a lazy slug. Just feel ready to get back to real life and get house proud again! Need to learn to be up, feed baby, give Elliot step by step instructions on how to get ready for school (becoz he forgets every morning!) and get them both in the car to battle the motorway traffic... NOT lookin forward to it but need to do it rather than snuggling in bed with Elsie the second OH gets out!

Thanks for the video Cheshire! I will be watching that very carefully! Lol. Congrats on ur blue bundle too - cant remember if I have already said it or not? Lol. 

Glad to see u both r doing well, urch and islander - and their little girlies

Talkin of sex drive... I DTD last night. It wasnt too bad actually! I remember it hurtin a lot more after Elliot. Not gonna be at it all the time... I just needed to love Tom coz he's been sooooo good! We will be waiting til my 6 wk check for the next time I think... As much as it was nice to be intimate, I did begrudge giving up sleep time! Lol


----------



## Daniellexoxox

Just found this thread!!

How is everyone and their little ones?

We're expecting baby #2 already...... :O


----------



## shellideaks

Parker is doing great, nearly 9 months old and such a happy little thing. She had her first day in nursery today and loved it!

I'm also expecting again, except mine will be number 3. How are you finding the pregnancy with having a baby to look after? I'm permanently exhausted lol.


----------



## Daniellexoxox

Congratulations!! :D

Hard! I'm so bloated,have nausea and heartburn already and just exhausted all the time :( Have you got a date for your 12 week scan yet?

Aww I love the name Parker, so pretty! I'm glad she enjoyed it


----------



## shellideaks

You too :D

Isn't it just, was much better last time around when i could nap whenever i wanted lol. Nope still waiting, midwife is gonna chase it up if it's not here by Wednesday.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations Ladies :) We are trying for #2 but its proving just as challenging as #1 so not sure when its going to happen. Fingerscrossed this is our cycle :flower:


----------



## Daniellexoxox

Mrs.B. said:


> Congratulations Ladies :) We are trying for #2 but its proving just as challenging as #1 so not sure when its going to happen. Fingerscrossed this is our cycle :flower:

Oooooh my fingers are crossed for you hun :flower: 

This pregnancy was a complete shock - not planned at all. But everything happens for a reason eh?xx


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw... Reminiscing!! I loved being part of this thread.... Hope you lovely ladies and your not so little babies are doing good... Nearly 2!! Where has time gone??


----------



## maisie78

Oh it would be lovely if some of the ladies saw this and came on to update. I can't believe that our babies are nearly 2 already :flower:

I see Danielle is expecting again and due pretty much the same time as me :)


----------



## carlyjade86

I know Maisie! I did love this thread. I know it's early days but I just don't feel part of the forums like I did before. I had a flick through this last night and read all the birth announcements and stuff... I don't think many still come in here - guess I didn't until last week! I still keep intouch on FB with Shellyanddan, shellideaks, phineas, charliekeys and chetnaz but no idea how the others are doing! 
Danielle must still be around here somewhere then :D x


----------



## Unexpected212

Hello!!!

I was here and had my son a week late on 18th October 2012

He was 21 months old yesterday and I'm expecting a little girl on the 27th August :)


----------



## maisie78

carlyjade86 said:


> I know Maisie! I did love this thread. I know it's early days but I just don't feel part of the forums like I did before. I had a flick through this last night and read all the birth announcements and stuff... I don't think many still come in here - guess I didn't until last week! I still keep intouch on FB with Shellyanddan, shellideaks, phineas, charliekeys and chetnaz but no idea how the others are doing!
> Danielle must still be around here somewhere then :D x

Aww that's a shame. I am in the Feb Hearts group and it's been lovely. Everyone is so nice and we have a fb group now too :)

Congratulations unexpected. Not long for you now :) How are you coping with this heat? Must admit I'm glad I won't be bigger until the cooler weather arrives this time x


----------



## carlyjade86

I probably just need more time. It's only been a week I've been back really. Impatient! Hehe.

Oh wow hi and congrats Unexpected! Not long to go!! Do you know what flavour you're having?


----------



## Pug2012

My little lady was born October 7th (due 5th). She's a happy, healthly, crazy toddler. 

My second is due early April 2015, only got my positive with a FRER this morning at 9dpo!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 4


----------



## carlyjade86

Ah pug!! Massive congrats Hun. Here's to a H&H 9mths x


----------



## Unexpected212

carlyjade86 said:


> I probably just need more time. It's only been a week I've been back really. Impatient! Hehe.
> 
> Oh wow hi and congrats Unexpected! Not long to go!! Do you know what flavour you're having?

Yes a little girl :)

Congrats on your pregnancy :)

No more for me after this lol


----------



## carlyjade86

This is definitely my last too! Lol


----------



## mazndave

Hi, I had my little boy Seth on 10th October 2012, and I'm expecting a little girl called Elsie on 3rd September. She will most likely be our last!!

I keep in touch with Danielle (and a few others on fb) and unless she's not told us something I don't think she's pregnant again! She had another gorgeous little boy at the beginning of the year, I think her ticker must either be stuck or repeating round in circles!


----------



## Erised

Technically I ended up a November mummy as my little lady was nearly 2 weeks late ... but as I spent my pregnancy an October mummy that's still how I see myself =) 

I actually had my 3rd girly 2 months ago! Abigail adores being a big sister and is smitten with Isabelle. Constant hugs and kisses, patting of her back etc. She's now wanting to start holding her too, which is slightly worrying ... but she's brilliant =D


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow so I updated that we were trying ffor number 2. Well she is now 4 months old on Tuesday!! Crazy hoe time flies!


----------



## AshleyLK

Yes it is crazy how time flies, we are expecting our second girl in October (another October baby!)


----------



## maisie78

So lovely to see how many either have or are expecting again :) xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Nice to see everyone again!
I'm moved from an October mummy to an (early) September mummy as my little boy was born 6 weeks early on 7th sep 2012! Can't believe they are all now nearly 2!

Congrats to everyone with new babies or that are expecting again - am I the only one that is not pregnant lol ? X


----------



## carlyjade86

mazndave said:


> Hi, I had my little boy Seth on 10th October 2012, and I'm expecting a little girl called Elsie on 3rd September. She will most likely be our last!!
> 
> I keep in touch with Danielle (and a few others on fb) and unless she's not told us something I don't think she's pregnant again! She had another gorgeous little boy at the beginning of the year, I think her ticker must either be stuck or repeating round in circles!

Congrats Maz! Elsie is a top name mind ;) hehe



Erised said:


> Technically I ended up a November mummy as my little lady was nearly 2 weeks late ... but as I spent my pregnancy an October mummy that's still how I see myself =)
> 
> I actually had my 3rd girly 2 months ago! Abigail adores being a big sister and is smitten with Isabelle. Constant hugs and kisses, patting of her back etc. She's now wanting to start holding her too, which is slightly worrying ... but she's brilliant =D

Aw hi enrised! Congrats on your little girly tooxx



Mrs.B. said:


> Wow so I updated that we were trying ffor number 2. Well she is now 4 months old on Tuesday!! Crazy hoe time flies!

Aw and another congrats to you mrs B! It is mad how time has flown...



AshleyLK said:


> Yes it is crazy how time flies, we are expecting our second girl in October (another October baby!)

Congrats Ashley! I feel your pain... This new baby is due the day after DS turns 11! Lol. Busy mths ahead!


So happy to see you're all doing so fab... Amazing to catch up xxx


----------



## carlyjade86

And u bumpy!! And yes, I think u are!! This is my last tho, definitely lol x


----------



## cazi77

I was part of this and yes I'm preg again! :hi: everyone x


----------



## carlyjade86

Hehe hi cazi! Big congrats to u too!! C


----------



## ourturnnext

Brill to see this thread updated! I'm probably gonna have another October baby as DD2 is due sept 28th, her big sister was a week late.

My 21-month-old is an amazing whirlwind of energy, she's so adored by everyone. I love this stage, her words and little sayings are too cute.

Congrats to all the mamas-to-be-again! X


----------



## carlyjade86

Congrats ourturn! 

They're funny now aren't they. Elsie is as mad as a box of frogs and too clever for her own good. Lol x


----------



## Indi84

Found this old school thread I was part of!
Sure my second this year in November now, much bigger age gap then some of you ladies it seems! Really pleased though


----------



## Pug2012

I'm due number two in about 10 days. Another little girl. A pumpkin and a spring bunny. 

Very excited to meet littlest lady and will be glad when this pregnancy is over. I'm so much bigger and much more uncomfortable this time. 

This little lady will complete our family. 

Hope you're all doing well xx


----------



## shellideaks

Congratulations! 

I'm on my fourth, this seems like so long ago :haha:


----------



## cheshire

Well congrats to all those who are pregnant again. We are now living in Brazil and no more babies for me :)


----------



## cazi77

:hi:

Would love to hear how everyone is getting on! We had out 2nd daughter called Isla on 22nd November! She completes our family - definitely no more for us!


----------



## mazndave

We had our daughter on the 9th September, and today we found out we're expecting number 3!!! Complete surprise! Still early days though.


----------

